# Die AfD-Wehr



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2019)

Salve,

man muss sich setzen, um diesen Artikel zu lesen und zu begreifen, dass es sich um ein Papier von in den Bundestag gewählten Abgeordneten handelt!

Analyse: Was die AfD aus der Bundeswehr machen will

Auch ich bin kein Anhänger der Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht und der momentanen Situation der Bundeswehr, aber dieses Strategiepapier schlägt allem den Boden aus!
Es ist nichts anderes als die Restauration der Armee, die dem Kaiserreich und der Weimarer Republik mehr als geschadet und Unglück gebracht hat und in den Händen der Nazis teilweise zu einer Vebrecherarmee wurde!
Die AfD möchte die Bundeswehr wieder jeglicher ziviler Kontrolle entziehen und zum Staat im Staat ausbauen, klarer kann man seine Absichten gar nicht erklären. Dazu kommt noch der Anspruch auf die militärische Führungsrolle in Europa.

Mir lief es bei diesem Text eiskalt den Rücken runter, wer sich mit der julikrise 1914 beschäftigt hat, weiß wie schnell die politischen Spielräume eng werden, wenn man kein zivil kontrolliertes Militär hat, das schalten und walten kann, ohne Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen, den WWII und die Nazis mal außen vor gelassen, wo es noch viel schlimmer mit dem Mißbrauch kam.

Ich sehe gerade, da der Artikel nun bezahlpflichtig ist, das ist äußerst dämlich, weil dort wirklich Dinge zum gruseln drinne stehen!
Werde wenn ich Zeit habe, eine Inhaltsangabe aus dem Kopf verfassen.

Schlagworte:

- Wieder einen Großen Generalstab aufbauen
- Budgetrecht dem Bundestag entziehen und im GG festschreiben, dass die Einsatzbereitschaft der Bundeswehr immer gegeben sein muss, egal wieviel Budget das kostet, festestellen soll das natürlich das Militär selbst
- Aufbau einer eigenen Militärjustiz und Entzug des Militärs der zivilen Gerichtsbarkeit
- Aufbau einer 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe (Original Zitat), die im Inneren und als Grenzschutz eingesetzt werden kann.
- Militär entscheidet selbständig über seine Tradition
- Soldaten sollen zum unerbittlichen Kampf erzogen werden

und noch eine Menge weitere Dinge, die ich noch schreibe.


----------



## Ray2015 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Zünd dir mal ne Tüte an und komm runter.


----------



## P2063 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

hier ist btw ein (vermutlich etwas kürzerer) Artikel ohne paywall: AfD fordert Rueckkehr zur Wehrpflicht - Zustand der Bundeswehr in der Kritik | Politik


----------



## efdev (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Zünd dir mal ne Tüte an und komm runter.



Bei so viel quatsch reicht eine Tüte nicht.
Ich hoffe einfach das keiner auf die Idee kommt den AfD quatsch umzusetzen


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Vielleicht will die AfD auch noch die Wehrmacht wieder einführen?


----------



## compisucher (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



efdev schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach das keiner auf die Idee kommt den AfD quatsch umzusetzen



Ist relativ einfach, keine AfD wählen und vdL nicht nach Brüssel schicken, dann bleibt die BW in D. schön friedlich


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Wobei von der Leyen jetzt zumindest die Konsequenzen aus den nicht fliegenden Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern zieht und endlich zurücktritt. 
Ursula von der Leyen: Verteidigungsministerin kuendigt Ruecktritt an - WELT

Bundeswehr: Ein Pilot bei Eurofighter-Absturz gestorben | ZEIT ONLINE
Eurocopter der Bundeswehr: Pilotin stirbt bei Hubschrauber-Absturz in Niedersachsen

Für einen Job in der EU Kommisson ist sie erst recht ungeeignet.

Wobei es ganz schön wäre, wenn die FAZ ihre Artikel auf Deutsch schreiben würde: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				https://www.merkur.de/politik/afd-fordert-rueckkehr-zur-wehrpflicht-zustand-bundeswehr-in-kritik-zr-12713028.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel sei auch eine Nato-Entspannungspolitik gegenüber Russland.



Wozu braucht man dann mehr Soldaten? Schließlich hat Deutschland keine EU-Außengrenze.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für einen Job in der EU Kommisson ist sie erst recht ungeeignet.


Wenn sie die Wahl verliert kann sie ihre politische Karriere beenden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Wahl verliert kann sie ihre politische Karriere beenden.



Sieht zumindest nicht schlecht aus, das es so kommt. 

Wenn man eine Deutsche Frau als EU Kommissarin will, wäre Barley die bessere Wahl gewesen, zumal sie auch wirklich am 26.5. zur Wahl stand und nicht wie Von der Leyen über ihren Bertelsmann-Clan durch die Hintertür reingeschoben wurde.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht will die AfD auch noch die Wehrmacht wieder einführen?



Auf den Gedanken koennte man bei Lob fuer die Leistungen deutscher Soldaten in zwei Weltkriegen und der Forderung nach erinnerungspolitischen Wenden in Vogelschissdeutschland glatt kommen, Ja.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man dann mehr Soldaten? Schließlich hat Deutschland keine EU-Außengrenze.



Deutschland hat mittlerweile gar keine Grenzen mehr. Man könnte auch die Bundeswehr komplett auflösen würde keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man dann mehr Soldaten? Schließlich hat Deutschland keine EU-Außengrenze.



Nordsee und Schweiz. Wobei ich mich von letzterer eher wenig bedroht fuehle. Ist aber ohnehin die falsche Kategorie: warum sollten Verteidigungsauf- und ausgaben nur solchen Laendern zuzumuten sein, die auch tatsaechlich eine EU-Aussengrenze haben? Das "exportieren" ungeliebter Kostenstellen hat schon an anderer Stelle nicht funktioniert (Stichwort: Dublin-System). Ob die Reduzierung auf "mehr Soldaten" hier eine sinnvolle Antwort oder nur populistisches Gebuhle um Waehler in Uniform ist, steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Aber für den Kram reichen die aktuellen Soldaten auch aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Letztens Endes – unabhängig von den Forderungen der AfD – müsste die Gesellschaft einmal eine Meinungserklärung zum Thema Armee abgeben.

Entweder wir bekennen uns zu einer Armee. Dann muss diese aber auch materiell, finanziell und personell entsprechend ausgestattet werden.

Oder wir sagen konsequent, wir sind eine pazifistische Gesellschaft, die keine Armee braucht. Dann kann die Bundewehr auch abgeschafft werden.

So wie z.B. Costa Rica es gemacht hat.

Aber für eine Seite sollte man sich konsequent entscheiden und nicht immer zwischen den Stühlen stehen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Nordsee und Schweiz.



Für die Nordsee ist die Küstenwache zuständig, welche zur Bundespolizei (früher Bundesgrenzschutz) gehört.
Küstenwache Staffel 1 Folge 1 | YouTube


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die Bundespolizei ist fuer die Sicherung der gesamten Bundesgrenze zustaendig (es sei denn, dass ein Bundesland diese Aufgabe mit Zustimmung des Bundes eigenverantwortet - Quelle). Allerdings ging es hier nicht um die Bundes-, sondern die EU-Aussengrenze und im gegebenen Kontext wohl auch weniger um Grenzkontrollaufgaben als um militaerische Konflikte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann kann die Bundewehr auch abgeschafft werden.



Da wird man im NATO-Hauptquartier sicher Konfetti werfen, wenn ein Buendnispartner seine Armee abschafft.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

AKK wird ja bestimmt alles besser machen 
Vor 2 Wochen noch sagen "In der CDU gibts genug intern zu tun, ich übernehme keinen Posten" Und nu die Flintenuschi ersetzen.

Wird auf jeden Fall interessant


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letztens Endes – unabhängig von den Forderungen der AfD – müsste die Gesellschaft einmal eine Meinungserklärung zum Thema Armee abgeben.
> 
> Entweder wir bekennen uns zu einer Armee. Dann muss diese aber auch materiell, finanziell und personell entsprechend ausgestattet werden.
> 
> ...



Letztendlich hat sich die deutsche Politik mit der Abschaffung des Wehrdienstes/Wehrpflicht einen Bärendienst geleistet!
Die Wehrpflicht hat wenigstens teilweise noch für den "Bürger in Uniform" gesorgt und viele Leute, die der BW skeptisch gegenüber standen, gerade bei den Abiturienten/ (späteren Offizieren), sind über die Wehrpflicht zu einer Karriere bei der BW gekommen, was zu einer gesunden Durchmischung geführt hat, das ist nun vorbei, und höchst bedauerlich!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Da wird man im NATO-Hauptquartier sicher Konfetti werfen, wenn ein Buendnispartner seine Armee abschafft.



Naja angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich die NATO-Bündnispartner – insbesondere die USA und Großbritannien – sich schon häufiger über den mangelhaften Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Ausland beschwert haben, wäre es zumindest konsequent. Auch das ständige Unterschreiten des 2 % Zieles stößt ja regelmäßig sauer auf.

Wie gesagt, mMn geht es bei der Frage um fehlende Konsequenz. Will Deutschland eine Armee mit allen Begleiterscheinungen die dazu gehören oder nicht? Das wäre die Frage, die die Gesellschaft ehrlich beantworten müsste.

Aber eine Armee zu haben, deren Einsatz man eigentlich nicht möchte, ist halt inkonsequent. 

Und unabhängig von dieser Frage. Wenn die deutsche Gesellschaft sich demokratisch für die Abschaffung der Armee entscheiden würde, müssten andere Regierungen das schlicht und ergreifend hinnehmen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat sich die deutsche Politik mit der Abschaffung des Wehrdienstes/Wehrpflicht einen Bärendienst geleistet! Die Wehrpflicht hat wenigstens teilweise noch für den "Bürger in Uniform" gesorgt und viele Leute, die der BW skeptisch gegenüber standen, gerade bei den Abiturienten/ (späteren Offizieren), sind über die Wehrpflicht zu einer Karriere bei der BW gekommen, was zu einer gesunden Durchmischung geführt hat, das ist nun vorbei, und höchst bedauerlich!



So wie bei uns die Aussetzung (abgeschafft wurde sie nämlich nicht) der Wehrpflicht durchgeführt wurde, ja da hast du Recht, das war alles andere als ideal. 

Aber generell bin ich gegen eine Wehrpflicht in Friedenszeiten. Bürger sollten sich freiwillig für diesen Dienst entscheiden. Dafür muss die Bundeswehr aber auch ein attraktiver Arbeitgeber sein.

Und sollte die Aussetzung der Bundeswehr wieder aufgehoben werden, bin ich dafür, dass die Wehrpflicht fairerweise beide Geschlechter trifft. So wie es z.B. Schweden und Norwegen gemacht haben.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber generell bin ich gegen eine Wehrpflicht in Friedenszeiten. Bürger sollten sich freiwillig für diesen Dienst entscheiden. Dafür muss die Bundeswehr aber auch ein attraktiver Arbeitgeber sein.
> 
> Und sollte die Aussetzung der Bundeswehr wieder aufgehoben werden, bin ich dafür, dass die Wehrpflicht fairerweise beide Geschlechter trifft. So wie es z.B. Schweden und Norwegen gemacht haben.


Es gibt auch genug Ersatzdienste...
Dann kann Lisa halt nicht ein Jahr nach Australien nach der Schule, sondern muss erstmal soziale Arbeit verrichten.

Und ja, Gleichberechtigung bedeutet auch, die unliebsamen "Rechte" mitzunehmen.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)dass sich die NATO-Bündnispartner – insbesondere die USA und Großbritannien – sich schon häufiger über den mangelhaften Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Ausland beschwert haben(...)



Dass sich jemand beschwert bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass die Beschwerde auch Substanz hat. Die aktuellen Auslandseinsaetze der Bundeswehr kann man uebrigens hier nachlesen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch das ständige Unterschreiten des 2 % Zieles stößt ja regelmäßig sauer auf.



Das 2%-Ziel legt das BIP des jeweiligen NATO-Partners zugrunde - solche Partner mit vergleichsweise geringer Wirtschaftskraft muessen also auch weniger ausgeben, um es zu erreichen. Ohnehin ist es ein Ziel, keine unter den Augen von Don Trumpeone verbindlich zu ueberspringende Latte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Will Deutschland eine Armee mit allen Begleiterscheinungen die dazu gehören oder nicht? Das wäre die Frage, die die Gesellschaft ehrlich beantworten müsste.



Nur dass es eben nicht den Volkskoerper die Gesellschaft gibt. Von bedingungslosen Pazifisten bis zu Deutschesreichzurueckwuenschern ist alles vorhanden. Manchmal sogar in Personalunion (_Wer noch einmal ein Gewehr in die Hand nehmen will, dem soll die Hand abfallen_ - Strauss). Und die sog. Mitte dazwischen wird die Frage je nach Tagesform und gefuehlter Sicherheit mal so und mal ganz anders beantworten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Dass sich jemand beschwert bedeutet nicht zwingend, dass die Beschwerde auch Substanz hat. Die aktuellen Auslandseinsaetze der Bundeswehr kann man uebrigens hier nachlesen.



Ich kann die Kritik z.B. am ehemaligen Afghanistan Einsatz schon verstehen:

Deutsche Mission in Afghanistan: Kampfstimmung auf dem Nato-Gipfel - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Entweder man schickt seine Armee ins Ausland und lässt sie dann auch kämpfen – mit allem was dazu gehört – oder man lässt die Armee zuhause. 

Aber seine Armee ins Ausland schicken und das ganze zuhause der Bevölkerung als „Brunnen und Schulaufbau“ Mission zu verkaufen, damit es keine negative Stimmung gibt, ist halt inkonsequent. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das 2%-Ziel legt das BIP des jeweiligen NATO-Partners zugrunde - solche Partner mit vergleichsweise geringer Wirtschaftskraft muessen also auch weniger ausgeben, um es zu erreichen.



Natürlich ist das in absoluten Zahlen weniger. Da man aber die Wirtschaft von solchen Staaten wie der USA oder Deutschland eben nicht mit anderen NATO-Staaten wie z.B. Estland oder Griechenland vergleichen kann, ist eine relative Zahl eben die fairste Lösung. 

2% Belastung sind 2% Belastung, egal von welcher Ausgangssumme. Dass das in absoluten Zahlen höchst unterschiedliche Zahlen sind, ist klar, aber die prozentuelle Belastung ist nunmal für alle gleich.

Die fairste Lösung, wenn die NATO so viele Staaten höchst unterschiedlich starker Wirtschaftsleistungen hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Ohnehin ist es ein Ziel, keine unter den Augen von Don Trumpeone verbindlich zu ueberspringende Latte.



Nur das es nicht Trump erfunden hat. Das 2% Ziel gibt es schon lange. Und wenn sich einige Staaten daran halten und andere – wie die Bundesrepublik Deutschland nicht – ist es mMn nachvollziehbar, wenn man dafür kritisiert wird. Wozu ist man Mitglied einer Vereinigung, wenn man deren Ziele nicht mittragen will?

Und Trumps Kritik an Deutschland ist in diesem Fall mehr als berechtigt. Europa – und damit auch Deutschland – hat jahrelang den Schutz der amerikanischen Atomwaffen genossen und selbst kaum Geld locker für die NATO gemacht.

Der Schutz ist also recht und billig, nur zahlen möchten man nichts dafür und dann protestiert man auch noch moralisch überheblich gegen eben jene Waffen, die einen jahrzehntelange vor der sowjetischen Aggression beschützt haben. Da wäre ich als amerikanischer Politiker auch nicht so angetan von meinem angeblichen Bündnispartner.



JePe schrieb:


> Nur dass es eben nicht den Volkskoerper die Gesellschaft gibt. Von bedingungslosen Pazifisten bis zu Deutschesreichzurueckwuenschern ist alles vorhanden. Manchmal sogar in Personalunion (_Wer noch einmal ein Gewehr in die Hand nehmen will, dem soll die Hand abfallen_ - Strauss). Und die sog. Mitte dazwischen wird die Frage je nach Tagesform und gefuehlter Sicherheit mal so und mal ganz anders beantworten.



Ach wenn es doch bloß Möglichkeiten geben würden, wie man in einer Gesellschaft solche Fragen beantworten könnte?

Ach die gibt, nennt sich Wahlen. Dann wählen wir in unserer repräsentativen Demokratie Volksvertreter, die diese Entscheidung für die Gesellschaft fällen. 

Genau auf die Weise für vor über 60 Jahren ja auch die Wiederbewaffnung und damit die Aufstellung der Bundeswehr beschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder man schickt seine Armee ins Ausland und lässt sie dann auch kämpfen – mit allem was dazu gehört – oder man lässt die Armee zuhause.
> 
> Aber seine Armee ins Ausland schicken und das ganze zuhause der Bevölkerung als „Brunnen und Schulaufbau“ Mission zu verkaufen, damit es keine negative Stimmung gibt, ist halt inkonsequent.



Gegen wen willst du da denn kämpfen? Ist ja nicht so als wenn es dort eine reguläre Armee gäbe, gegen die man hätte kämpfen können.
Daher fand ich das mit den Brunnen und Schulen nicht schlecht. Das Problem ist halt, dass man den Leuten dort keine vernünftige Ausrüstung bereit gestellt hat.
Ich brauche keine freiwilligen Armee. Was ich will ist eine vernünftig ausgerüstete und ausgebildete Armee.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gegen wen willst du da denn kämpfen? Ist ja nicht so als wenn es dort eine reguläre Armee gäbe, gegen die man hätte kämpfen können.



Die Taliban und sie unterstützende Kräfte. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher fand ich das mit den Brunnen und Schulen nicht schlecht.



Da – so ich das richtig überblicke – 38 Soldaten im Zusammenhang mit Kampfhandlungen in Afghanistan ihr Leben ließen, war es eben keine Aufbaumission. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass man den Leuten dort keine vernünftige Ausrüstung bereit gestellt hat.



Das ist ja einer der Punkte, die ich benannt habe. Sofern man sich gesellschaftlich für die Armee ausspricht, muss diese natürlich auch materiell, finanziell und personell entsprechend ausgestattet werden. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine freiwilligen Armee. Was ich will ist eine vernünftig ausgerüstete und ausgebildete Armee.



Ich stimme bei den Punkten vernünftig ausgerüstet und ausgebildet zu. Allerdings halte ich es für unabdingbar, das – zumindest in Friedenszeiten – der Beitritt zur Armee freiwilliger Natur ist. 

Da Soldaten am Ende des Tages nun einmal das Handwerk des Tötens lernen und die Gefahr zu sterben, ein realistisches Risiko eines Soldaten ist, sollten nur freiwillige Bewerber sich für diesen Schritt entscheiden. Damit sichergestellt ist, dass das auch genug tun, muss die Bundeswehr ein attraktiver  Arbeitgeber sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich stimme bei den Punkten vernünftig ausgerüstet und ausgebildet zu. Allerdings halte ich es für unabdingbar, das – zumindest in Friedenszeiten – der Beitritt zur Armee freiwilliger Natur ist.



Die Bundeswehr ist ein Arbeitgeber. Er muss also die Arbeitnehmer mit guten Angeboten locken. 
Was ich eben meine ist, dass man keine Wehrpflicht mehr braucht. Die deutsche Armee muss keine 300.000 Leute mehr haben. Man könnte das deutlich reduzieren. Und diese werden dann eben gut ausgebildet und gut ausgerüstet und gleichzeitig kümmert man sich auch um die, die nach Einsätzen nach Hause kommen und traumatisiert sind.
Das ist meines Erachtens die größte Schwäche -- man schickt die Leute in irgendeinen Konflikt, der in der Regel ja nicht mal von Deutschland ausging und wenn die dann wieder nach Hause kommen und vielleicht nicht mehr arbeiten können, lässt man sie im Stich.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach wenn es doch bloß Möglichkeiten geben würden, wie man in einer Gesellschaft solche Fragen beantworten könnte?



Ich habe nicht angezweifelt, dass die Frage beantwortet wuerde, sondern wie repraesentativ so eine Antwort waere. Dein eigener Anspruch war, dass "die Gesellschaft" "ehrlich" beantworten muesse, ob "Deutschland" eine Armee wolle; ich habe dagegengehalten, dass es "die Gesellschaft", die dies fuer "Deutschland" beantworten koennte, nicht gibt - und "ehrlich" mal gleich gar nicht. Die Zustimmung zu Auslandseinsaetzen etwa ist in Umfragen immer dann gesunken, wenn diese Geld und erst recht Leben gekostet haben. Merke: die konkrete Frage und der Kontext, in dem sie gestellt wird, bestimmen massgeblich die Antwort. Alle vier Jahre abzufragen, wie es der Michel mit dem Schiessgewehr haelt, ist abwegig und wird der Bedeutung des Themas nicht gerecht.

Nebenbei macht Artikel 87a GG die Frage ohnehin ueberfluessig. Da kann man auch nachlesen, warum so mancher Vorschlag der NSAfD verfassungswidrig sein duerften.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr ist ein Arbeitgeber. Er muss also die Arbeitnehmer mit guten Angeboten locken.


Die Bezeichnung halte ich bei Beamten und Soldaten für hochgradig fragwürdig. Denn es ist noch immer ein Dienst- und Treueverhältnis und kein ordinäres Beschäftigungsverhältnis, wie es der abhängig Beschäftigte von der Klempnerei nebenan hat.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Egal, man redet eh gegen eine Wand. 6Millionen Wähler und es werden mehr.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung halte ich bei Beamten und Soldaten für hochgradig fragwürdig. Denn es ist noch immer ein Dienst- und Treueverhältnis und kein ordinäres Beschäftigungsverhältnis, wie es der abhängig Beschäftigte von der Klempnerei nebenan hat.



Ein Soldat ist meiner Meinung nach kein Beamter, oder?
Und wenn du eben junge Leute von der Schule locken willst -- z.B. gute Abiturienten oder so -- musst du was bieten. Neben einer guten Ausbildung eben auch eine gute Bezahlung.



Midgarder schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wer von euch wirklich gedient hat . . . egal ob wehrpflicht oder freiwillig . . .



Ich war natürlich beim Bund. So gehört sich das.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war natürlich beim Bund. So gehört sich das.



Wie lange warst du dabei ?


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Damals als ich beim Bund war (1994/95), hat man mich auch gefragt ob ich mich nicht verpflichten will als Berufssoldat.
Die wollten mich mit Geld locken, aber ich hatte  abgelehnt.
Ich hatte nämlich befürchtet irgendwo ins Ausland geschickt zu werden.
Da nützt einen das viele Geld nämlich auch nichts, wenn man verkrüppelt, schwer traumatisiert oder im Leichensack nach Hause kommt.

Berufssoldat ist sowieso ein undankbarer Job.
Es sind z.b. damals mehr US-Veteranen des Vietnamskriegs an Selbstmord gestorben als im gesamten Krieg.
Weil als sie nach Hause kamen von der eigenen Bevölkerung abgelehnt und verachtet wurden.
Und vom Militär im Stich gelassen wurden.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil als sie nach Hause kamen von der eigenen Bevölkerung abgelehnt und verachtet wurden.
> Und vom Militär im Stich gelassen wurden.



Die NAchversorgung nach einem Einsatz ist heute ziemlich gut, daraus hat man gelernt, aber die Ablehnung in der Bevölkerung ist schlimmer als man es sich jemals vorstellen kann . . . es ist inzwischen beschlossen das medienwirksame dienststellen Fahrzeuge ohne bundeswehr schriftzug und mit zivilen Kennzeichen bekommen. da zu viele Autos angezündet werden. in Berlin in Uniform in der Bahn . . . reiner Selbstmord . . .


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Wie lange warst du dabei ?



Wehrpflicht halt.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wehrpflicht halt.



Und hat es geschadet ? ein bißchen Disziplin und körperliche Fitness sowie der Umgang mit Kameraden hat noch keinem geschadet . .   Außer der Leber vielleicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Und hat es geschadet ? ein bißchen Disziplin und körperliche Fitness sowie der Umgang mit Kameraden hat noch keinem geschadet . .   Außer der Leber vielleicht.



Es war komplett überflüssig. Verschenkte Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es war komplett überflüssig. Verschenkte Zeit.


So habe ich das bei mir auch empfunden. Wobei es zwischendurch auch mal spaßig war.
Und körperlich war ich sehr fit.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Frage gut ausgewichen


Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Und hat es geschadet ? ein bißchen Disziplin und körperliche Fitness sowie der Umgang mit Kameraden hat noch keinem geschadet . .   Außer der Leber vielleicht.


Das gibt's auch bei der Feuerwehr.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Diejenigen die am meisten mit ihrer Zeit beim Bund angeben, waren dort die größten Pfeifen und Kompanietrottel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Wahl verliert kann sie ihre politische Karriere beenden.



Eigentlich galt ja schon das Verteidigungsministerium als Abschlussposten, weil man ihr nach den Glanzleistungen in den Jahren davor nichts wichtiges mehr geben wollte.
Aber hey: Kinderspielplätze und WLAN-Hotspots!




JePe schrieb:


> Die Bundespolizei ist fuer die Sicherung der gesamten Bundesgrenze zustaendig (es sei denn, dass ein Bundesland diese Aufgabe mit Zustimmung des Bundes eigenverantwortet - Quelle). Allerdings ging es hier nicht um die Bundes-, sondern die EU-Aussengrenze und im gegebenen Kontext wohl auch weniger um Grenzkontrollaufgaben als um militaerische Konflikte.



Alltägliche Grenzsicherung war noch nie der primäre Auftrag von Streitkräften (auch wenn in vielen Staaten die Zuständigen zum Militär zählen), sondern immer das militärische Vorgehen gegen Leute, die die Interesse des Staates massiv gefährden - vollkommen egal ob an der Grenze, im Land oder außerhalb. Von daher ist es auch egal, ob Deutschland gemeinsame Grenzen mit direkten Feinden hat oder nicht. Das spielt eine Rolle in der Ausgestaltung der Armee, nicht bei ja/nein. Da zählt nur, ob wir irgendwo auf der Welt Feinde haben, die ggf. auch militärische Mittel einsetzen würden oder nur mit solchen zu stoppen wären. Die Antwort ist definitiv ja. Über den Umfang lässt sich dann wieder streiten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat sich die deutsche Politik mit der Abschaffung des Wehrdienstes/Wehrpflicht einen Bärendienst geleistet!



Die Wehrpflicht war kaum noch zu halten. Was die letzten Jahre nach allen Einsparmaßnahmen noch gezogen wurde grenzte an Willkür und wäre vom Verfassungsgericht irgendwann kassiert worden (vom inhärenten Sexismus ganz zu schweigen) und die Dienstzeit war bis fast zur Bedeutungslosigkeit verkürzt. Den Wehrdienst in funktionalem Umfange zu betreiben wäre weitaus teurer geworden, als potenzielle Kandidaten mit Geld und Arbeitsbedingungen anzulocken (nicht dass wir das machen), denn neben den direkten Zahlungen an die Wehrdienstleistenden und den ganzen Einrichtungen nur für die war auch noch ein erheblicher Teil der Truppe mit deren Betreuung beschäftigt und diese gesamte Gruppe zusammen ging umgekehrt keiner produktiven Tätigkeit mehr nach, die Steuern hätte einbringen können. Da ist eine Berufsarmee schon die bessere Wahl, als reines Rekrutierungselement war der Wehrdienst viel zu koststpielig. Man hätte höchstens Nägel mit Köpfen und ein verpflichtendes soziales Jahr inklusive Option "Bund" machen können, denn die ganzen Aufgaben der ehemaligen Zivis müssen ja bis heute und ungleich teurer gemacht werden und die paar prinzipiell Militärinteressierten wären vertretbar gewesen. Aber ob sich da gehäuft die Leute gemeldet hätten, die man haben will?




JePe schrieb:


> Das 2%-Ziel legt das BIP des jeweiligen NATO-Partners zugrunde - solche Partner mit vergleichsweise geringer Wirtschaftskraft muessen also auch weniger ausgeben, um es zu erreichen. Ohnehin ist es ein Ziel, keine unter den Augen von Don Trumpeone verbindlich zu ueberspringende Latte.



Ich glaube, ich habs schon mal gefragt - aber nie eine Antwort erhalten: Weiß irgendwer, was überhaupt in die 2% reinzählt?

Ich meine: Wir können auch unsere Küstenwache in Coast Guard umbennen und die Bundespolizei von den Streitkräften finanzieren lassen, Airbus aus dem Wehr- statt dem Wirtschafts- und Forschungsetat durchfüttern, Hochwasserschutzmaßnahmen von den Pionieren umsetzen lassen, diverse Verkehrseinrichtungen als strategisch relevant einstufen, das THW dreimal im Kreis marschieren lassen und als Reserve betiteln, etc.
Machen wir alles nicht, weil wir Militär in der Zivilgesellschaft seit gut 70 Jahren kacke finden, aber die 2% sollten wir ratzfatz erreichen können, ohne auch nur einen Cent mehr auszugeben, wenn wir die US of A zählen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung halte ich bei Beamten und Soldaten für hochgradig fragwürdig. Denn es ist noch immer ein Dienst- und Treueverhältnis und kein ordinäres Beschäftigungsverhältnis, wie es der abhängig Beschäftigte von der Klempnerei nebenan hat.



Im laufenden Verhältnis ist das so, aber bei der Anwerbung ist die Bundeswehr eine Option unter vielen. Ganz abgesehen davon sind außerhalb der kämpfenden Truppe mittlerweile viele Positionen mit Angestellten besetzt. Nicht nur im Büro, auch die Wartung selbst im Einsatz wird afaik bei weitem nicht nur von Soldaten durchgeführt.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Damals als ich beim Bund war (1994/95), hat man mich auch gefragt ob ich mich nicht verpflichten will als Berufssoldat.
> Die wollten mich mit Geld locken, aber ich hatte  abgelehnt.
> Ich hatte nämlich befürchtet irgendwo ins Ausland geschickt zu werden.
> Da nützt einen das viele Geld nämlich auch nichts, wenn man verkrüppelt, schwer traumatisiert oder im Leichensack nach Hause kommt.
> ...



Es ist ein riskanter Job. Wenn Krieg ist, ist er *******. Wenn kein Krieg ist, ist er arsch gut bezahlt, 101% krisensicher, vielfältig und kommt mit dem wohl besten Rentenplan der Welt daher. Um ehrlich zu sein: Wär da nicht die Sache mit "früh Aufstehen und Befehle von Idioten befolgen", hätte ich mehr als einmal drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Diejenigen die am meisten mit ihrer Zeit beim Bund angeben, waren dort die größten Pfeifen und Kompanietrottel.


Wer gibt denn damit an ? Du warst ja anscheinend lang genug dabei um das zu zu behaupten [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> man muss sich setzen, um diesen Artikel zu lesen und zu begreifen, dass es sich um ein Papier von in den Bundestag gewählten Abgeordneten handelt!


Schlimmer als diese rechtsradikale Partei sind die Menschen, die sie wählen. Was in deren Köpfen vor geht, ist mir unbegreiflich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Diejenigen die am meisten mit ihrer Zeit beim  Bund angeben, waren dort die größten Pfeifen und  Kompanietrottel.


Und sind stolz auf Deutschland. Tja, wenn man selber nichts hat, auf das man stolz sein kann ....

Das ich diesen rechtsradikalen Spuk nochmal erleben muss, ...., grauenvoll


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

- kann weg -


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Leipziger Internet Zeitung: Gastkommentar von Christian Wolff: Koennen 25 % der Sachsen wirklich so bescheuert sein, AfD zu waehlen? – L-IZ.de


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich habe beim Bund gedient als auch Erfahrungen im Sozialbereich gemacht. Da ich im Sozial - und Gesundheitswesen mal eine schulische Ausbildung gemacht habe.
Dazu gehörte auch ein einjähriges Praktikum in einem Altenheim. Aber nicht als Pfleger (sowas kann ich nicht).
Ich habe Pforte, Cafeteria, Speisesaal und diverse Betreuungen gemacht mit dem damals extra dafür eingestellten Therapeuten  zusammen.
Und wer meint, dass bei der Bundeswehr nur doofe "Zivilversager" sind, der hat sich ganz gewaltig geschnitten.
Ich kenne einige welche nach der Offizierslaufbahn erfolgreich in zivilen Berufen arbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> So habe ich das bei mir auch empfunden. Wobei es zwischendurch auch mal spaßig war.



Bei einem Manöver sind zwei Soldaten ums Leben gekommen. Sie sind aufgrund Übermüdung am Steuer eingenickt. Das Fahrzeug kam von der Straße ab und prallte gegen einen Baum. 
Man lässt keine 20 Jährigen die ganze Nacht irgendwo herumeiern und schickt sie danach noch mit dem Fahrzeug irgendwo hin.
Natürlich wurde die Sache als bedauerlicher Einzelfall abgetan.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einem Manöver sind zwei Soldaten ums Leben gekommen. Sie sind aufgrund Übermüdung am Steuer eingenickt. Das Fahrzeug kam von der Straße ab und prallte gegen einen Baum. .


Das ist natürlich sehr traurig. So etwas mußte ich zum Glück nicht miterleben.

Was mich aber am meisten nach der Grundausbildung gestört hat, waren die Beschäftigungsmaßnahmen, weil sie sonst nicht wußten was sie mit uns machen sollten.
Da mußte man  z.B. 4 Stunden lang seine Waffe reinigen usw. Immer wieder zerlegen, reinigen, zusammensetzen usw.
So etwas war für mich Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## JePe (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habs schon mal gefragt - aber nie eine Antwort erhalten: Weiß irgendwer, was überhaupt in die 2% reinzählt?



Die NATO selbst veroeffentlich regelmaessig Zahlen einschl. Definitionen; zur Rechtsverbindlichkeit gibt es ein Dokument der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages.


----------



## Midgarder (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einem Manöver sind zwei Soldaten ums Leben gekommen. Sie sind aufgrund Übermüdung am Steuer eingenickt. Das Fahrzeug kam von der Straße ab und prallte gegen einen Baum.
> Man lässt keine 20 Jährigen die ganze Nacht irgendwo herumeiern und schickt sie danach noch mit dem Fahrzeug irgendwo hin.
> Natürlich wurde die Sache als bedauerlicher Einzelfall abgetan.



So etwas gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. SAZV macht zwar den Dienst um einiges unflexibler sorgt aber genauso dafür das solche dinge ( wenn nach Vorschrift gearbeitet wird) nicht mehr passieren können. Abgesehen davon ist es einem 20 jährigen durchaus zuzutrauen selbst zu entscheiden wann er übermüdet ist und eine Pause braucht und was nicht. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, das jemand umkommt ist IMMER tragisch. aber in dem Fall die schuld bei der heutigen Bundeswehr zu suchen ist Meiner Meinung nach falsch. 

Ich kann nur von den grauen Schiffen berichten wo es definitv keine Langeweile gibt. absoluter Personalmangel, nur Zweckorientierter Dienst (auf See), immer mehr Einsätze und immer weniger einsatzbereite Schiffe ( weil wieder an der Instandsetzung gespart wurde). Es wird funktionierende vollkommen erprobte und Einsatzbereite Technik außer Dienst gestellt . . . und die Nachfolgetechnik  kommt mit bis zu einem Jahrzehnt Verspätung. Die dadurch klaffende Lücke wird mit Materialmordenden und Personalschleifenden Maßnahmen durch andere Einheiten aufgefangen. Das ist die Praxis heute. Bei den Luftfahrzeugen war es nicht anders . . . 

Irgendjemand hier hat geschrieben das man die BW endlich vollständig zu einer schlagkräftigen Armee aufrüsten soll die nicht mehr unter diesem Zwangssparen leidet oder man schafft sie ganz ab und die Küstenwache und Bundespolizei übernimmt. . . so hart es klingt. eines von beiden muss passieren . . . denn so geht es nur immer weiter bergab.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Midgarder schrieb:


> So etwas gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. SAZV macht zwar den Dienst um einiges unflexibler sorgt aber genauso dafür das solche dinge ( wenn nach Vorschrift gearbeitet wird) nicht mehr passieren können. Abgesehen davon ist es einem 20 jährigen durchaus zuzutrauen selbst zu entscheiden wann er übermüdet ist und eine Pause braucht und was nicht.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, das jemand umkommt ist IMMER tragisch. aber in dem Fall die schuld bei der heutigen Bundeswehr zu suchen ist Meiner Meinung nach falsch.



Wenn der kommandierende Offizier sagst, dass du fahren sollst, dann sagst du nicht, dass du nicht kannst. Da kommt dann immer der Spruch mit dem "Im Krieg sucht man sich das auch nicht aus".
Das waren Wehrpflichtige, keine Zeit oder Berufssoldaten. 
Ich kann mich auch noch an die Unfälle auf der Panzerringstraße Bergen erinnern. Alles meiner Meinung nach vermeidbar gewesen.



Midgarder schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier hat geschrieben das man die BW endlich vollständig zu einer schlagkräftigen Armee aufrüsten soll die nicht mehr unter diesem Zwangssparen leidet oder man schafft sie ganz ab und die Küstenwache und Bundespolizei übernimmt. . . so hart es klingt. eines von beiden muss passieren . . . denn so geht es nur immer weiter bergab.



Die Bundespolizei hat nicht die Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr. Und die Küstenwache hat nicht die Ausrüstung der Marine. 
Wenn Deutschland seine Armee abschaffen will, müsste eine Menge geändert werden und das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Midgarder (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundespolizei hat nicht die Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr. Und die Küstenwache hat nicht die Ausrüstung der Marine.
> Wenn Deutschland seine Armee abschaffen will, müsste eine Menge geändert werden und das wird nicht passieren.



Da hast du Recht. nur so wie jetzt sollte es nicht weitergehen. Die Laune in der Truppe sinkt immer weiter und die Meinung der Bevölkerung über die Bundeswehr ebenfalls. Das niemand auf die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte sauer ist wundert mich immer wieder . . . die haben das verbockt ! (meineMeinung) 
und jetzt wird auch noch eine Frau Verteidigungsministerin die den Job garnicht wollte . . . Politiker sind meist solche verlogenen Ars*********, allen voran die grünen immer von Frieden predigen und dann JEDEM Auslandseinsatz zustimmen . . .


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland seine Armee abschaffen will, müsste eine Menge geändert werden und das wird nicht passieren.



Früher oder später, wohl ehr später, wird es so oder so dazu kommen das die Bundeswehr aufgelöst wird. Es macht im Grunde schon heute einfach keinen Sinn mehr sich für teures Geld jeweils einzelne nationale Armeen zu leisten, die in einer europäischen Staatengemeinschaft zum Schutz einzelner Nationalstaaten unsinnig geworden sind und auf internationaler Bühne für eine nachdrückliche Außenpolitik völlig ungeeignet, da nicht konkurenzfähig zu Großmächten.

Für einen gesamteuropäischen Schutz der EU und eine notwendige gesamteuropäische Außenpolitik mit Nachdruck bräuchte es am besten schon heute als erst morgen gemeinsame europäische (Verteidigungs)streitkräfte.
Leider nur scheitert es sowohl im Bezug auf eine gesamteuropäische außenpolitische und militärische Line nach wie vor an kleingeistiger Nationalstaatlichkeit der EU-Mitglieder und ewig gestriger Vollidioten, die glauben das Länder wie Deutschland, oder Ungarn, als Nationalstaat auf der Weltbühne gegenüber Ländern wie China, Indien, oder den USA in eigenen Interesse irgendwas zu melden hätten und die EU bitte nicht mehr zu sein hat als ein Wochenendgolfklub für überstaatliches Kasperle Theater.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, ist Deutschland als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, ist absolut nicht mit Ungarn zu vergleichen und m.M. nach sind wir in der EU für eine gemeinsame Armee noch nicht soweit.
Wenn überhaupt könnten Frankreich, Deutschland, Niederlande, Österreich und Belgien in einem ersten Schritt vorangehen, der Rest ist politisch nicht stabil genug.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, ist Deutschland als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, ist absolut nicht mit Ungarn zu vergleichen und m.M. nach sind wir in der EU für eine gemeinsame Armee noch nicht soweit.



Deutschlands wirtschaftlicher Wohlstand hängt aber am Tropf des Erfolgs der EU. Die EU-Staaten sind für gut 50% der deutschen Exporte verantwortlich. Ohne EU wäre es schnell vorbei einem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg in diesem Ausmaß und wäre auch das Gewicht Deutschlands auf der internationlen Bühne deutlich geringer.

Nur weil Deutschland  wirtschaftlich in der EU so ein großes Gewicht hat, hat es auch international einiges an Gewicht. Am Ende ist das alles mit einander verknüpft.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Sorry, 

auch ohne EU Binnenmarkt, wären wir die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht, denn vor dem Binnenmarkt wurde auch gehandelt und Deutschland stand im Vergleich auf dem gleichen Level.

Natürlich ist die EU für den Erfolg verantwortlich, was die absoluten Zahlen anbelangt, aber im Vergleich auf die konkurrierenden Nationen auf der Welt, hat das keine Auswirkungen, ob mit oder ohne EU!
Welcher Staat würde uns denn ohne EU überholen, der nicht selber in der EU ist.

Deutschland war auch ohne den EU Binnenmarkt nach WTO Regeln eine erfolgreiche Handelsnation, ich habe das noch live miterlebt, allerdings in sehr jungen Jahren.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deutschland war auch ohne den EU Binnenmarkt nach WTO Regeln eine erfolgreiche Handelsnation, ich habe das noch live miterlebt, allerdings in sehr jungen Jahren.



Früher mal, jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Früher oder später, wohl ehr später, wird es so oder so dazu kommen das die Bundeswehr aufgelöst wird. Es macht im Grunde schon heute einfach keinen Sinn mehr sich für teures Geld jeweils einzelne nationale Armeen zu leisten, die in einer europäischen Staatengemeinschaft zum Schutz einzelner Nationalstaaten unsinnig geworden sind und auf internationaler Bühne für eine nachdrückliche Außenpolitik völlig ungeeignet, da nicht konkurenzfähig zu Großmächten.



Das wird nie passieren. Die Franzosen werden immer eine eigene Armee haben.
Und Deutschland wird das gleiche machen.
Was sinnvoll ist, ist die Entwicklung gemeinsamer Militärtechnik. Das senkt Kosten und vereinfacht die Sache, wenn Franzosen mal Deutsche Panzer benutzen wollen oder umgekehrt.
Und ich hätte die Briten da auch noch gerne drin gesehen -- hat sich aber wohl erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die USA sind als Bündnispartner sauer auf die EU und besonders Deutschland.
Weil wohl nach Abkommen 2% Rüstungsausgaben vereinbart sind und Deutschland immer noch darunter liegt.
Aber man ist wohl dabei die zu erhöhen: Deutschland erhoeht Ruestungsausgaben: Hoechster Anstieg seit dem Kalten Krieg - taz.de


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die USA sind als Bündnispartner sauer auf die EU und besonders Deutschland.
> Weil wohl nach Abkommen 2% Rüstungsausgaben vereinbart sind und Deutschland immer noch darunter liegt.
> Aber man ist wohl dabei die zu erhöhen: Deutschland erhoeht Ruestungsausgaben: Hoechster Anstieg seit dem Kalten Krieg - taz.de



Macht doch nichts. Steigen wir einfach aus dem Abkommen aus.
Machen die USA doch auch ständig -- also aus Abkommen austreten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Dann werden die Zölle auf deutsche Produkte erhöht.
Und wohl auch keine Verteidigung & Unterstützung mehr seitens der USA gewährleistet.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann werden die Zölle auf deutsche Produkte erhöht.
> Und wohl auch keine Verteidigung & Unterstützung mehr seitens der USA gewährleistet.



Im Grunde braucht die USA Europa und damit auch uns mehr als wir die USA, wären wir Europäer nicht so blöde und würde sich in militärischen Fragen mal auf EU-Ebene geeinigt bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Leipziger Internet Zeitung: Gastkommentar von Christian Wolff: Koennen 25 % der Sachsen wirklich so bescheuert sein, AfD zu waehlen? – L-IZ.de


Auf die Frage _"Sind die 25 % der Wähler/-innen, die ihr Kreuz bei der AfD machen wollen, tatsächlich nur noch bescheuert?"_ gibt es nur eine Antwort:
Ja



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deutschland war auch ohne den EU Binnenmarkt nach  WTO Regeln eine erfolgreiche Handelsnation, ich habe das noch live  miterlebt, allerdings in sehr jungen Jahren.


Die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Warte ab, was England nach dem Brexit mit den USA und China für Handelsverträge bekommen wird.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der kommandierende Offizier sagst, dass du fahren sollst, dann sagst du nicht, dass du nicht kannst. Da kommt dann immer der Spruch mit dem "Im Krieg sucht man sich das auch nicht aus".
> Das waren Wehrpflichtige, keine Zeit oder Berufssoldaten. Ich kann mich auch noch an die Unfälle auf der Panzerringstraße Bergen erinnern. Alles meiner Meinung nach vermeidbar gewesen.



Kannste heute vergessen. Wer einen solchen Befehl gibt und durchsetzt und es passiert was, der zieht die Jacke aus.
Damals früher auf der Panzerring, geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Mittlerweile, vor allem nach Einführung EU Arbeitszeitrichtlinie, keine Chance. Überschreitung der Lenk und Ruhezeiten ohne wirklich trifftigen Grund und man sieht sich vor Gericht.
2012 waren unsere Kraftfahrer an der Grenze, KpChef wollte dass sie fahren. Ende vom Lied: Wir sind marschiert. Dafür gibts keine Zeitüberschreitungen, aber wenn man gegen einen Baum läuft, statt zu fahren, dann passiert auch weniger . 




> Da hast du Recht. nur so wie jetzt sollte es nicht weitergehen. Die  Laune in der Truppe sinkt immer weiter und die Meinung der Bevölkerung  über die Bundeswehr ebenfalls. Das niemand auf die Politik der letzten  Jahrzehnte sauer ist wundert mich immer wieder . . . die haben das  verbockt ! (meineMeinung) und jetzt wird auch noch eine Frau Verteidigungsministerin die den Job  garnicht wollte . . . Politiker sind meist solche verlogenen  Ars*********, allen voran die grünen immer von Frieden predigen und dann  JEDEM Auslandseinsatz zustimmen . . .



Die "Laune in der Truppe"... Die Truppe hat heute mehr Freizeit, mehr Geld (aka Verdienst), mehr Beförderungschancen, mehr Berufsförderung und bessere Unterkünfte als jemals in der Geschichte der Bundeswehr.
Die Truppe hat heute keine Übungsplätze mehr an denen durchgerockt wird und es vllt 1-2 Tage frei gibt, stattdessen gibt es in (Ausnahme Vorbereitung auf konkreten Einsatz) einen 1:1 Überstundenausgleich. Ein Wochenende durchgeübt (48h) ist mehr als eine Woche Freizeitanspruch!
Die "Truppe" sollte sich mal lieber hinterfragen ob man verstanden hat welches Selbstverständnis eine Bundeswehr eigentlich haben sollte. Wenn ich von Dienstgraden mit Führungsverantwortung Sprüche gegen eine neue Verteidigungsministerin höre (damals war das noch VdL) welche auch noch im Beisein von Mannschaften geäußert werden, dann liegt das Problem nicht im Ministerium sondern deutlich tiefer. Hier geht es nicht darum jemandem Wünsche zu erfüllen, die Bundeswehr hat vom Parlament beschlossene, im Weißbuch der Verteidigung beschriebene Aufträge zu erfüllen. Wenn die Truppe das aus Gründen wie Materialmangel nicht kann ist das ärgerlich, bisweilen extrem nervig. Aber es obliegt dann jeder Führungsebene mit diesen Problemen korrekt umzugehen und nicht Meldungen schönzufärben und trotzdem versuchen alles durchzudrücken

"Die Truppe" sollte mal überdenken was sie eigentlich will. Und es ist vollkommen egal wer IbuK ist, wenn keine zusätzlichen Geldmittel freigegeben werden, dann lässt sich das Materialproblem nicht lösen. Das ist ganz einfach. Bei der Summe die der Bundeswehr fehlt nur um mal den Sollzustand (ich rede nicht von Aufrüstung) zu erreichen, da sind die Millionen aus der Berateraffäre ein verschwindend geringer Betrag. Der Finanzminister hat die geforderten Mittel abgelehnt, das GG legt fest, Umfang der Streitkräfte richten sich nach dem Budget (GG Art 87a). Was hätte Frau VdL tun sollen? Kekse verkaufen? Wollen wir wirklich mal eine Debatte über den Zustand der Bundeswehr führen, dann unter Analyse der Bundeswehrreformen seit 2004, inklusive der Entscheidung 2008/2009 auf den Kauf von Ersatzteilen zu verzichten. VdL hat, bis auf die Berater, keine Probleme verursacht, sondern geerbt. Das will niemand hören, denn es ist viel einfacher sie "Flintenuschi" zu nennen und sich drüber lustig zu machen dass Sie Kitas in Kasernen fördert oder die Stuben besser ausstatten will (was, nur nebenbei, der Truppe zugutekommt...). Genausowenig will niemand hören, dass AKK nur dann wirklich was verändern kann wenn ihr dazu auch die Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt werden die für Veränderungen notwendig sind, bzw. die Bundeswehr deutlich verkleinert werden würde (weniger Personalstärke bei gleichem Etat = mehr Geld für Ausrüstung).

Wer als aktiver Soldat bzw. als Reservist nicht versteht wie die Kontrolle durch das Parlament funktioniert und wieso ein Verteidigungsminister nicht gedient haben muss um den Laden zu führen, der sollte dringendst nochmal in die politische Bildung während der AGA und sich Nachhilfe beschaffen.
Wer war denn bitte "geeignet" Verteidigungsminister zu sein? Scharping / Struck / Jung? Oder Guttenberg / TdM? War irgendeiner von denen besser oder schlechter geeignet als VdL oder AKK, oder feindet man diese beiden Damen an weil sie Frauen auf dem Weg nach oben sind? Komisch, Guttenberg hat man noch hofiert dass er als Ibuk Eigenwerbung betrieben hat, naja war halt auch CSU und nicht CDU. Der hat einen Scheiß zustandegebracht, war aber in der Truppe beliebt. Dooferweise wurde er genau dann abgesägt als man ihn gebraucht hätte bzw. er sein Projekt, die Bundeswehrreform Neuausrichtung der Bundeswehr zu Ende hätte bringen müssen. 

Ich lass gerne mit mir über die Leistung eines Verteidigungsministers mit mir diskutieren, aber dazu muss der- diejenige auch erstmal im Amtgewesen sein und die Chance gehabt haben eigene Impulse zu setzen. VdL war in dieser Beziehung nicht die schlechteste, vor allem innerhalb der Vergleichsgruppe seit 2002.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Das Problem sehe ich eher woanders. 
AKK wird zu 95% in den nächsten Wochen über diesen Ministerposten Kanzlerin.
Ohne Neuwahlen.



> Vor Ablauf der Legislaturperiode kann ein Bundeskanzler nur durch ein konstruktives Misstrauensvotum abgelöst werden: Dazu muss der Bundestag mit absoluter Mehrheit einen Nachfolger wählen. Für den Fall, dass ein Bundeskanzler stirbt oder zurücktritt, gibt es keine Regelung; mit dem Ende der Kanzlerschaft endet auch die Bundesregierung. Die Verfassung kennt aber die Regelung, dass der Bundespräsident einen ehemaligen Bundesminister bittet, bis zur Ernennung eines Nachfolgers weiterhin die Geschäfte zu führen. In der Vergangenheit hat man diese Regelung als Vorbild dafür genommen, dass ein Bundesminister geschäftsführend als Bundeskanzler amtierte.




Quelle:Bundeskanzler (Deutschland) – Wikipedia

Die wird da jetzt n paar Wochen rumpimmeln und dann Kanzlerin.
*Aluhut aufsetz*


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich eher woanders.
> AKK wird zu 95% in den nächsten Wochen über diesen Ministerposten Kanzlerin.
> Ohne Neuwahlen.
> 
> ...



Wird sie nicht... AKK hat sich auch beim letzten Neuland-Verweigerer mir Ihren Aussagen zum Theam Internet völlig abgeschossen.... Die darf VMin spielen, bis sich der nächste EU Posten anbietet... Bis dato wurde noch jeder Polit-Versager an die EU weitergereicht, um dort noch größeren Schaden anzurichten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Denkt an meine Worte, ihr Narren!!


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Denkt an meine Worte, ihr Narren!!





Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind alle da... ach es ist alles beim alten.


----------



## Midgarder (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Denkt an meine Worte, ihr Narren!! [emoji317][emoji317]


Ich befürchte er hat Recht. . .  Mehr Schäden als Frau Merkel anzurichten ist zwar schwer. Aber wenigstens besteht dann die Chance auf einen besseren vert-minister . . .

Ganz schlimm finde ich wir die sog. Generäle kuschen. Erst wenn Edeka ist oder Ende der Dienstzeit . . . Dann machen sie ihr Maul mal auf und zeigen Missstände auf . . .

PS: Edeka heißt Ende der Karriere

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm finde ich wir die sog. Generäle kuschen. Erst wenn Edeka ist oder Ende der Dienstzeit . . . Dann machen sie ihr Maul mal auf und zeigen Missstände auf . . .


Das liegt wohl auch daran das sie politisch neutral sein müssen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann werden die Zölle auf deutsche Produkte erhöht.
> Und wohl auch keine Verteidigung & Unterstützung mehr seitens der USA gewährleistet.



Und? Die USA brauchen Europa und ebenso China. Die Amerikaner sind das Land mit den meisten Schulden auf der Welt. Man könnte sie problemlos mal an den Eiern aufhängen -- man muss eben nur mal wollen.
Schlimm finde ich immer, wie die Briten kuschen. Und nach dem Brexit werden sie noch mehr kuschen und jeden Deal annehmen, den sie kriegen. Schon peinlich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kannste heute vergessen. Wer einen solchen Befehl gibt und durchsetzt und es passiert was, der zieht die Jacke aus.
> Damals früher auf der Panzerring, geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Mittlerweile, vor allem nach Einführung EU Arbeitszeitrichtlinie, keine Chance. Überschreitung der Lenk und Ruhezeiten ohne wirklich trifftigen Grund und man sieht sich vor Gericht.
> 2012 waren unsere Kraftfahrer an der Grenze, KpChef wollte dass sie fahren. Ende vom Lied: Wir sind marschiert. Dafür gibts keine Zeitüberschreitungen, aber wenn man gegen einen Baum läuft, statt zu fahren, dann passiert auch weniger .



Ich war auch nicht gestern beim Bund. Das ist schon eine Weile her. 
Damals kamen gerade die Ossis zur Bundeswehr. Und die West Armee wollte natürlich den Ossis zeigen wo der Hammer klopft.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich eher woanders.
> AKK wird zu 95% in den nächsten Wochen über diesen Ministerposten Kanzlerin.
> Ohne Neuwahlen.
> 
> ...



Mal nachgefragt?

Was zum Teufl sollte ihr das bringen, wenn sie ohne Mehrheit im Parlament geschäftsführende Kanzlerin wäre?
Legislative Macht wäre gleich null, sie kann nichts gestalten oder entscheiden, wenn sie keine Parlamentsmehrheit hätte.
Wie sollte sie ein Gesetz duchbringen? Wie verbindliche Zusagen, auf irgendeinem Gipfel oderStaatsbesuch machen?

Vielleicht sollten einige sich nochmal den Staatsaufbau anschauen und wie das bei uns funktioniert, spätestens mit der Einbringung des Hashaltes 2020 und dem Scheitern im Parlament, wären dann Neuwahlen fällig.
Sie hat überhaupt keinen Grund sich solch einer Farce auszusetzen!



> Ich befürchte er hat Recht. . . Mehr Schäden als Frau Merkel anzurichten ist zwar schwer. Aber wenigstens besteht dann die Chance auf einen besseren vert-minister . . .
> 
> *Ganz schlimm finde ich wir die sog. Generäle kuschen. Erst wenn Edeka ist oder Ende der Dienstzeit . . . Dann machen sie ihr Maul mal auf und zeigen Missstände auf . . .*
> 
> PS: Edeka heißt Ende der Karriere



Was soll denn diese Aussage bezwecken?
Endlich, Gott sei Dank oder wie auch immer haben wir in Deutschland seit der Bundeswehr eine Armee, die von demokratisch gewählten Zivilisten kontrolliert wird und auch wenn ich das Ministeramt für AKK, als Verteidigungsministerin nicht begrüße, ist sie absolut nach demokartischen Gepflogenheiten und völlig verfassungskonform Verteidigungsministerin geworden, denn die Kanzlerin bestimmt die Richtlinien der Politik und schlägt ihre Minister vor, die dann vom Bundespräsidenten ernannt werden. Gegen was sollen denn dann bitte die Generäle rebellieren?
Auch an dich, werfe einen Bklick in unsere Verfassung und wie es funktioniert, bevor du solch total bescheuerten Aussagen triffst!

Und die jetzige politisch tätige Offiziergeneration bekleckert sich nun alles andere als mit Ruhm, da eine Mehrzahl von ihnen wieder politisch für braune Nationalisten tätig ist und das was aus der Feder dieser Offiziere kam, war mein Grund, diesen Thread zu eröffnen, es hat sich alles gegruselt und schlimmeres, als ich das Strategiepapier dieser Offiziere gelesen habe. Keinen einzigen Jota haben sie aus der Vergangenheit gelernt, im Gegenteil sie betreiben aktiv die Abschaffung dieses Staates mit seiner Verfassung!


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ist auch CDU-Intern im Gespräch, ich kenne da ein paar 

Und wenn man sich mal ihr Verhalten in den Interviews dazu anschaut, deutet alles darauf hin.

Ich sag ja, hat alles was von Aluhut  
Aber inzwischen halte ich nichts mehr für unmöglich 

Mal sehen, was passiert


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Rofl, ich bin Mitglied der CDU und engagiere mich ehrenamtlich in der kommunalen Politik, niemand diskutiert auch nur Ansatzweise, deinen vorgeschlagenen Weg.
Solange AKK nicht von einer Koalition vom jetzigen Parlament zur Kanzlerin gewählt würde, denkt über deine Farce vielleicht eine verchwindend geringe Minderheit nach.

Außerdem wäre bei einem Rücktritt der Kanzlerin, erstmal der Vizekanzler geschäftsführend tätig und ich sehe außer einer "neuen" Koalition oder die Ankündigung einer Minderheitsregierung mit all ihren Fallstricken (ist mit der Mehrheit der CDU absolut nicht zu machen) , schon verfassungsmäßig überhaupt keinen Grund, warum der Bundespräsident AKK zur geschaätsführenden Kanzlerin ernennen sollte. 
Er hat nämlich dann nach der Verfassung das letzte Wort!


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Rofl, ich bin Mitglied der CDU und engagiere mich ehrenamtlich in der kommunalen Politik


Mit Kommunal hat das Ganze herzlich wenig zu tun. Und nur, weil du Mitglied bist, heißt nicht, dass du bescheid weißt. 
Das macht dich nicht mehr oder weniger glaubwürdig als irgendjemand anders.

AKK hat im Interview vom Heute Journal ja super Antworten gegeben, die genug Spielraum für Spekulationen lassen.

Ich sage nicht, es ist fest, ich sage, es ist gut möglich. Ob du es für möglich hältst, ist mir völlig egal.

Man wird sehen, was passiert. Bis dahin kann jeder Alles behaupten, und keiner hat mehr Recht, als der Andere.



> Außerdem wäre bei einem Rücktritt der Kanzlerin, erstmal der Vizekanzler geschäftsführend tätig und ich sehe außer einer "neuen" Koalition oder die Ankündigung einer Minderheitsregierung mit all ihren Fallstricken (ist mit der Mehrheit der CDU absolut nicht zu machen) , schon verfassungsmäßig überhaupt keinen Grund, warum der Bundespräsident AKK zur geschaätsführenden Kanzlerin ernennen sollte.
> Er hat nämlich dann nach der Verfassung das letzte Wort!



Mutti ist doch überzeugt von AKK? 
Ansonsten hast du hier natürlich recht, darüber hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht 



Spoiler



Außerdem rückt dich die CDU-Mitgliedschaft mMn eher in schlechteres, als besseres Licht, aber das ist auch nur subjektiv gesehen, nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Dann trolle mal weiter und was du von einer CDU Mitgliedschaft hälst, ist mir scheißegal, ich führe hier die Verfassung aus und sage was bei mir auf Parteiversammlungen/Veranstaltungen diskutiert wird, was du garantiert nicht weißt!


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Anmerkung am Rande: Nightslaver ist auch in der CDU und Sparanus war in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann trolle mal weiter und was du von einer CDU Mitgliedschaft hälst, ist mir scheißegal, ich führe hier die Verfassung aus und sage was bei mir auf Parteiversammlungen/Veranstaltungen diskutiert wird, was du garantiert nicht weißt!


Aha.
Eine Meinung, die nicht deiner Entspricht ist also trollen 
Solche Leute wünscht man sich doch 
Kannst dich ja mal mit AKK kurzschließen und "Meinungsregulierung" im Internet vorantreiben, scheint dir ja gut in den Kram zu passen 

Und dafür, dass dir das *scheißegal* ist, regst du dich ganz schön drüber auf


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich rege mich darüber auf, das Leute von dir angemacht werden, die sich für dieses Land engagieren und etwas gestalten wollen, was für dich wohl eher völlige Fremdwörter sind, mein Parteibuch geht nur mich etwas an und mir war es schon immer scheißegal, was andere Leute, die mir unwichtig sind, über mich denken!


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Zensieren und überwachen ist ja auch irgendwie gestalten 
Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass du das nicht persönlich nehmen sollst, da das nur mein subjektives Empfinden ist.

Von dem her ist die Sache eigentlich durch, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ... ich führe hier die Verfassung aus ...


Das ist doch das Problem. Die ganze rechte Ecke, die Pegidasten und AfDler haben doch überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Politik bedeutet und wie schwer es ist, z.B. Geld für Kindergärten zu bekommen oder Umgebungsstraßen zu genehmigen, zu erkennen wie viele unterschiedliche Eigeninteressen es gibt und wie komplex und langsam Politik ist.

Populisten mit einfachen Lösungen fangen genau diese schlichten Menschen, die glauben, jede Wirkung hat genau eine Ursache und jede Ursache hat genau eine Wirkung. Da fehlen zehn Jahre Bildung, da haben wir alle versagt und zu lange weggeschaut. Das rächt sich jetzt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Anmerkung am Rande: Nightslaver ist auch in der CDU


Und das ich heute sagen muss, das CDU Mitglieder staatstragende Menschen in der Mitte der Gesellschaft sind, ist für mich, die ich in den achzigern mit allen legalen Mittel gegen die Spalter vom RCDS kämpfte, verdammt schwer. Aber es zeigt, wie massiv der Rechtsruck hin zu Egoismus und Menschenfeindlichkeit ist.

Und es begann alles 2006, als die deutschen Fahnen überall wehten. Der Deutsche hat nie verstanden, was konstruktiver Nationalismus ist, sondern kommt immer sofort mit Überheblichkeit, Rassismus und Abgrenzung gegen Nachbarn. Aber alle fandes es ja niedlich, dass wieder Fahnen wehen, ohne auch nur einen Schritt weiter zu denken. Und dazu der Neokapitalismus, der den Kampf gegeneinander anstatt das fruchtbare Miteinander predigt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Populisten mit einfachen Lösungen fangen genau diese schlichten Menschen, die glauben, jede Wirkung hat genau eine Ursache und jede Ursache hat genau eine Wirkung.


Sieht man ja an Trump, dass einfache "Lösungen" auf komplexe Probleme viele Menschen überzeugt...
Und so doof wie die sind, wählen die den wieder


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sieht man ja an Trump, dass einfache "Lösungen" auf komplexe Probleme viele Menschen überzeugt...
> Und so doof wie die sind, wählen die den wieder


Wobei in Wirklichkeit ja nur ca 1/4 aller US-Amerikaner ihn gewählt haben.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei in Wirklichkeit ja nur ca 1/4 aller Amerikaner ihn gewählt haben.


Jo, das ist ja das mit dem bescheuerten System was die haben.
Aber man muss eben auch sehen, Clinton hätte ebenso mit 1/4 gewinnen können


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jo, das ist ja das mit dem bescheuerten System was die haben.


Es ist erst einmal ein System. In der Europäischen Union haben Wahlberechtigte von kleinen Ländern auch ein bedeutenderes Stimmrecht als Menschen in großen Ländern.  Genauso halte ich unser Verhältniswahlrecht für ein Problem. Alle 100.000 Wahlberechtigen sollten ihren eigenen einzig seinem Gewissen verantwortlichen und engagierten Politiker wählen. Das unser Bundestag zur Hälfte von "verdienten" Parteimitgliedern okkupiert wird, ist ja gerade das Problem. Ebenso Fraktionszwang. Das mag für beständige und planbare Politik sorgen, hat aber wenig mit Abgeordneten zu tun, die ihrem Gewissen folgen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

WhoRainZone, dein lustiges Gedankenspiel übersieht dabei, dass der Bundespräsident, nach Rücktritt der Kanzerlin, zeitnah einen Nachfolger vorschlagen muss.
Das kann AKK sein, diese müsste dann aber vom Bundestag gewählt werden! Dazu bräuchte Sie alle Stimmen der CDU und die meisten der SPD.

Und das soll Merkels toller Masterplan sein?  
Eine Verfassung wie die unsere hat seine Vorteile, einer der wichtigen Gründe warum wir Sie vor Parteien wie der AfD schützen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Die NATO selbst veroeffentlich regelmaessig Zahlen einschl. Definitionen; zur Rechtsverbindlichkeit gibt es ein Dokument der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages.



THX! Enthält leider auch keine genauen Auflistungen der Berechnung in den jeweiligen Ländern, aber die allgemeine Formulierung befürwortet meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen: Alles, was über Verteidigungsministerien abgerechnet wird, zählt und alle als irgendwie militärisch bezogene Entwicklung auch. Das heißt wir könnten auf den deutschen Verteidigungshaushalt locker die 3/4 des Forschungsbudgets und wahrscheinlich 1/4 dessen des Innenministers draufschlagen, ehe wir all die art von Posten berücksichtigt haben, die in den aufgeblasenen Militärzahlen der USA drin stecken. Und dann fehlt immer noch deren Wirtschaftssubventionierung über extrem aufgeblasene Preise und Dienstleistungsabrechnungen, die bei uns irgendwo unter Wirtschaft oder Arbeit laufen.
Die 2% sollten wir bei entsprechender Rechnung jedenfalls locker knacken, vermutlich können wir auch noch den Beraterstab feuern, ohne drunter zu fallen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird nie passieren. Die Franzosen werden immer eine eigene Armee haben.
> Und Deutschland wird das gleiche machen.
> Was sinnvoll ist, ist die Entwicklung gemeinsamer Militärtechnik. Das senkt Kosten und vereinfacht die Sache, wenn Franzosen mal Deutsche Panzer benutzen wollen oder umgekehrt.



Wir haben nicht einmal die gleiche Bewaffnung beim Tiger hinbekommen, weil Deutschland auf einen Sonderweg bestanden hat (in Afghanistan wäre dann das französische Modell das richtige gewesen) und solange Airbus nicht ettliche Milliarden auf den Tisch legt und Dassault aufkauft, wird es auch bei der Luftwaffe nichts. Marine sowieso nur eingeschränkt, weil Frankreich auf Nuklearenergie setzt. Panzer wären eine Option und Frankreich ist an der Entwicklung des Leopard-2-Nachfolgers beteiligt. Allerdings sind afaik noch nicht einmal alle Leclerc ausgeliefert, ehe man auf einen Nachfolger wechselt werden also noch mindestens zwei Jahrzehnte vergehen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer als aktiver Soldat bzw. als Reservist nicht versteht wie die Kontrolle durch das Parlament funktioniert und wieso ein Verteidigungsminister nicht gedient haben muss um den Laden zu führen, der sollte dringendst nochmal in die politische Bildung während der AGA und sich Nachhilfe beschaffen.



Die TAZ hat mal nachgezählt: Wir haben jetzt den 17. Verteidigungsminister seit Gründung der BRD.
In der Bundeswehr gedient haben ganze 5.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Populisten mit einfachen Lösungen fangen genau diese schlichten Menschen, die glauben, jede Wirkung hat genau eine Ursache und jede Ursache hat genau eine Wirkung. Da fehlen zehn Jahre Bildung, da haben wir alle versagt und zu lange weggeschaut. Das rächt sich jetzt.



Da fehlen 20 Jahre denken. Wissen, dass man nicht nutzt, verliert man und das Gefolge der einschlägigen Rattenfänger berücksichtigt nicht einmal 5% von dem, was jeder in der Schule hatte. Hätte man denen 10 Jahre länger was beigebracht, wären vielleicht 10% hängen geblieben, aber jeder halbwegs mündige Bürger kann sich 50% einfach aus der alltäglichen Berichterstattung aneigenen, wenn mitdenkt, und den Rest, wenn er mal gelegentlich nachbohrt.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei in Wirklichkeit ja nur ca 1/4 aller US-Amerikaner ihn gewählt haben.



Das ist das kleinere Problem und auf die Wahlbeteiligung zurückzuführen. Das schlimmere: Mehr Amerikaner haben Clinton gewählt. Genauso wie Gore mehr Stimmen als Bush hatte. Um im großen Land der Demokratiebringer Präsident zu werden brauchst du aber auch Kontrolle über die Einteilung der Wahlkreise, sonst nützt dir eine leichte Wählermehrheit nichts.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die TAZ hat mal nachgezählt: Wir haben jetzt den 17. Verteidigungsminister seit Gründung der BRD.
> In der Bundeswehr gedient haben ganze 5.



Eben. Diese Forderung, dass ein Ibuk gedient haben soll ist Blödsinn.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Bloedsinn Ja, aber durchaus konsequent. Sonst muesste man sich schliesslich als Sexist outen, und wer will das schon.

Umgekehrt finden es dieselben Leute kein Stueck problematisch, wenn quasi ausschliesslich mit Y-Chromosomen besetzte Gremien ueber einen §218 oder "Werbung" fuer Abtreibung entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Umgekehrt finden es dieselben Leute kein Stueck problematisch, wenn quasi ausschliesslich mit Y-Chromosomen besetzte Gremien ueber einen §218 oder "Werbung" fuer Abtreibung entscheiden.



Es gibt alte Männer in langen Kleidern, die darüber entscheiden, wie 1 Milliarde Menschen zu leben haben -- das finde ich grotesk.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt alte Männer in langen Kleidern


Hättest Du lieber junge Frauen in kurzen Röcken?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hättest Du lieber junge Frauen in kurzen Rücken?



Wozu Röcke?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wozu Röcke?



Ich bin sowieso der Meinung wir sollten uns die Ferengi-Gesellschaft mal zum Vorbild nehmen, in der haben Frauen gefälligst nackt zu sein. 

Ansonsten gilt was Quark in DS9 schon gesagt hat:

"Frauen sind unsere Feinde, entsprechend werden sie auch von uns behandelt."


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Bei den Neoliberalen sind die Ferengi schon immer beliegt gewesen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

War Gul Dukat nicht CDUler?

Jedenfalls erinnert mich irgendwie Friedrich Merz so verdammt an ihn...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung wir sollten uns die Ferengi-Gesellschaft mal zum Vorbild nehmen, in der haben Frauen gefälligst nackt zu sein.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt was Quark in DS9 schon gesagt hat:
> 
> "Frauen sind unsere Feinde, entsprechend werden sie auch von uns behandelt."



Wenn sich das durchsetzen würde, würde ich sofort auswandern, sofern Frau Merkel dann noch am Stuhl klebt....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung wir sollten uns die Ferengi-Gesellschaft mal zum Vorbild nehmen, in der haben Frauen gefälligst nackt zu sein.


Willst Du das wirklich überall sehen? Dicke alte Frauen mit offenen Exemen? 
Ich weiß ja nicht. 

Auch wenn die AfD zum "klassischen Familienbild" zurück will, was nichts anderes 
bedeutet, als keine Ausbildung und kein Studium mehr für Frauen, dafür Hauswirt-
schaftsschulen und anderen Humbug. Ebenso wollen die AfDler in die Zeit vor
1997 zurück, liebe Mitleserinnen, in der die Vergewaltigung in der Ehe keine solche
war, denn wie ausnahmslos männliche Richter noch 1966 damals feststellten:

_"... Die Frau genügt ihren ehelichen Pflichten nicht schon damit, dass sie  die Beiwohnung teilnahmslos geschehen lässt. Wenn es ihr infolge ihrer  Veranlagung oder aus anderen Gründen, zu denen die Unwissenheit der  Eheleute gehören kann, versagt bleibt, im ehelichen Verkehr Befriedigung  zu finden, so fordert die Ehe von ihr doch eine Gewährung in ehelicher  Zuneigung und Opferbereitschaft und verbietet es, Gleichgültigkeit oder  Widerwillen zur Schau zu tragen. .."_
Quelle: Vergewaltigung in der Ehe: erst seit 20 Jahren strafbar - Gesellschaft - Sueddeutsche.de

Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das ist das klassische Familien-
modell, bevor man mit dem ganzen _"kunterbunten Genderwahn"_ (Originalton AfD)
Frauen eine juristische Gleichberechtigung und eine soziale Gleichstellung ermögliche
wollte. Allein darum ist die rechtsextreme AfD für Frauen unwählbar, neben dem
ganzen anderen rechtsradikalden Blödsinn.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willst Du das wirklich überall sehen? Dicke alte Frauen mit offenen Exemen?
> Ich weiß ja nicht.
> 
> Auch wenn die AfD zum "klassischen Familienbild" zurück will, was nichts anderes
> ...



Interessanter Beitrag... gibts dazu auch Quellen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Interessanter Beitrag... gibts dazu auch Quellen?


Den Artikel zum erst 1997 veränderten Eintrag im STGB zur Vergewaltigung in der Ehe stellte ich oben ein.
"Klassisches Familienmodell" findest Du im AfD Programm und in unzähligen Aussagen der Demagogen 
dieser Partei. Was sie damit genau meinen, umreißen sie natürlich nicht. Wir haben es aber auch schon 1933
 erlebt, wie es nach den freien zwanziger Jahren für die Frauen weiterging. Und genau dasselbe will die AfD.

Das ist mit ein Grund, warum man diese Partei offen bekämpfen muss. Der Rassismus, der Hass, die Gewalt 
sind dann noch ganz andere Kaliber


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist mit ein Grund, warum man diese Partei offen berkämpfen muss, der Rassismus, der Hass, die Gewalt
> sinmd dann noch ganz andere Kalliber



100% Zustimmung.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

"Klassisches Familienbild" heißt für die AfD schlicht so wie in den 50ern mit Frau am Herd, Mann in der Arbeit und mindestens 3x effektive Reproduktion.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Klassisches Familienbild" heißt für die AfD schlicht so wie in den 50ern mit Frau am Herd, Mann in der Arbeit und mindestens 3x effektive Reproduktion.


Genau, Gesetzgebung wie in den Fünfzigen, also kein eigenes Konto für die Frau und der Mann hat das volle Vertragsrecht, kann also Arbeitsverträge der Frau kündigen und die Frau hat gefälligst abhängiges Reproduktionsorgan zu sein. Darum geht es ja. Bis in die Neunziger waren Frauen eben nicht gleichberechtigt und dahin zurück wollen nur ein paar ewig gestrige alte weiße Männer. Aber schön, dass Du auch erkennst, was die AfD vorhat, zurück in die Fünfziger. Die Partei besteht aus Spaltern, das Programm ist für mich reine Idiotie!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den Artikel zum erst 1997 veränderten Eintrag im STGB zur Vergewaltigung in der Ehe stellte ich oben ein.
> "Klassisches Familienmodell" findest Du im AfD Programm und in unzähligen Aussagen der Demagogen
> dieser Partei. Was sie damit genau meinen, umreißen sie natürlich nicht. Wir haben es aber auch schon 1933
> erlebt, wie es nach den freien zwanziger Jahren für die Frauen weiterging. Und genau dasselbe will die AfD.
> ...



Nein dazu meinte ich:
Auch wenn die AfD zum "klassischen Familienbild" zurück will, was nichts anderes
bedeutet, als keine Ausbildung und kein Studium mehr für Frauen, dafür Hauswirt-
schaftsschulen und anderen Humbug. Ebenso wollen die AfDler in die Zeit vor
1997 zurück

Insbesondere zum Abschnitt über Ausbildung und Studium.

Aber da es dazu keine Quellen gibt... weil dies schon an anderen Stellen diskutiert und provoziert wurde ist es halt schlicht und einfach .... Stammtisch Polemik....

...und "offen bekämpfen" dürfte wohl das Jargon gewisser linkradikaler Gruppierungen sein....  Was dazu führt, dass in einem "freien Land" Menschen attackiert und verprügelt werden!!!  .... Und erst wenn ein SPD-OB ist, der verprügelt wird, weil man sich "Rechte Kräfte" dahinter wünscht ist es eine Pressemeldung wert, die dann Tagelang breit getreten wird! Das soll das Verständniss von Demokratie sein? Dann sage ich mal dazu, was ich in der Schule gelernt habe... "Wehret den Anfängen!" Denn das, sind exakt die Methoden der SA und der Nazi-Schergen von Anno-dazumal!

In dem traurigen Rest von Demokratie indem wir leben, wäre mir eine differenzierte Betrachtung lieber, wie ein "offen bekämpfen", denn diese "tollen Helden... " die "offen bekämpfen" sind die, die hier durch die Stadt ziehen... in schwarz... vermummt und Autos anzünden! Häuser anzünden wo sie AFD'ler vermuten(!!) 

Wer so eine Schxxx postet sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob er wirklich soviel besser ist wie das Regime von '39

Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch für Meinungen die einem nichtg passen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ...und "offen bekämpfen"


Du hast  es gerade in Kassel erlebt. Ein Bündnis der Kirche, der Gewerkschaften, der Grünen, der Naturschützer, und vielen Gruppen aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, die alle laut und offen STOP sagen.

Und meine Vermutung wirst Du so nicht offen in der AfD finden. Die sind ja nicht wahnsinnig. Das sind Marketing Strategen. Schau doch einfach zurück wie es in der Zeit war, als das klassische Familienmodell gelebt wurde und frag Frauen jenseits der Rechtsextremen, ob sie das wollen. Das sich Homophobe angesprochen fühlen und alte weiße Männer, die sich heute von gleichberechtigten Frauen unterdrückt fühlen, ist das eine. 

Offen über die AfD und die Konsequenzen der Politik aufzuklären, ist aber hoffentlich noch nicht verboten, oder sind wir schon wieder so weit? Die AfD will Lehrer und Journalisten mundtot machen, und wen danach? Genau darum geht es doch, genau darum. Hör Dir die Reden des "Flügels" an. Das ist widerwärtige Ausgrenzung von Menschen unter uns.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Wo bleibt der Quellennachweis?

Ok, Jetzt ist es also deine Vermutung, dass Frauen zurück an den Herd sollen, und keine Ausbildung und oder Studium absolvieren dürfen!?

Dann sind wir also wieder beim Thema Polemik!


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Klassisches Familienbild" heißt für die AfD schlicht so wie in den 50ern mit Frau am Herd, Mann in der Arbeit und mindestens 3x effektive Reproduktion.



Aber nur wenn es Biodeutsche sind.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Quellennachweis?
> 
> Ok, Jetzt ist es also deine Vermutung, dass Frauen zurück an den Herd sollen, und keine Ausbildung und oder Studium absolvieren dürfen!?
> 
> Dann sind wir also wieder beim Thema Polemik!



Ja, sehr gut! Die Partei "Die Rechte" organsiert irgendeinen Bullshxx  und alle springen drauf los...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Dann sind wir also wieder beim Thema Polemik!


Nein, beim Thema Interpretation. Und ja, an Polemik war das Urteil der Richter 1966 kaum zu überbieten. Darum geht es ja. Ein zurück in diese Zeit ist ausgeschlossen.

Dann male Du doch bitte mit Deinen Worten das Thema "klassisches Familienmodell" aus. Erkläre uns, wie Du Dir vorstellst, was die AfD will.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es Biodeutsche sind.


Zumindest bei homosexuellen Beziehungen kann ja praktisch nichts, öhm, "rauskommen". 
Das wird nach AfD-Maßstäben noch in Ordnung sein - oder ist die Weidel noch mit dieser Schweizerin Sri Lankischen Ursprungs liiert?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Warum sollte ich das tun?

Die AFD tingelt mit einer Kopie des CDU/CSU Programms von 85-92 durchs Land.... Damals galt es als konservativ. Heute als Rechtsextrem und muss bekämpft werden!

Wenn ihr euch hier damit brüsten wollt, die "Wahrheit" zu wissen und zu kennen..  oder irgendwas aufzugreifen und Fakten rein zu interpretieren... Könnt ihr das gerne machen... allerdings ohne mich!

Ich kann auch Leute die diese Dinge zwischen den Zeilen irgendwo erkennen wollen auch nicht erst nehmen. Sorry geht einfach nicht!

Ich möchte dazu nur Ignazio Silone zitieren:
"Der neue Faschismus wird nicht sagen: Ich bin der Faschismus. Er wird sagen: Ich bin der Antifaschismus"

So jetzt könnt ihr euch hier in Ruhe zum "bekämpfen" verabreden!   Für mich steht das eindeutig auf der Stufe der Nazis von '39   und das darf gerne, wenn gewünscht als Beleidung aufgefasst werden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumindest bei homosexuellen Beziehungen kann ja praktisch nichts, öhm, "rauskommen".


Doch, weil sie zum Glück Kinder adoptieren können, in anderen Ländern sind Leihmutterschaft und Samenspenden erlaubt. Auch dieses Grundrecht wollen die radikalen AfDler den Männern wieder entziehen. Denn es widerspricht deren klassischem Familienbild. Darum geht es, genau darum



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch hier damit brüsten wollt, die "Wahrheit" zu wissen und zu kennen


Unser Grundgesetz und die Menschenrechte sind für mich "die Wahrheit". Wer das bekämpfen  oder aushebeln will, macht sich damit offen zu meinem Feind.

Aktionen wie "absaufen lassen" sind an Widerwärtigkeit nicht zu überbieten, oder? Unbewaffnete Frauen und Kinder an der Grenze erschießen zu wollen, wie es führende AfD Politiker offen in die Kamera gesagt haben, sind ein Rückfall ins Mittelalter. Das Asylrecht ist fester Bestandteil unserer Verfassung. Dass das rechte Menschenfeinde gerne ändern wollen, ist bekannt. Und ja, auch Kohl hat das Grundgesetz schon unerträglich unterwandert und ja, in der CSU gab es in den achzigen und neunziger offenen Rechtsradikalismus. Ich habe zum Tod von Strauß in einem bayerischen Bierzelt den Ortsvorsitzenden der CSU die erste Strophe der Nationalhymne singen hören, und das mit gehobenem rechten Arm. Ja, so war das in der Zeit.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hättest Du lieber junge Frauen in kurzen Röcken?


Mir wäre es lieber, wenn nur Leute mit roten Haaren und Sommersprossen entscheiden dürften. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vS4DNnp8ZhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zumindest bei homosexuellen Beziehungen kann ja praktisch nichts, öhm, "rauskommen".
> Das wird nach AfD-Maßstäben noch in Ordnung sein - oder ist die Weidel noch mit dieser Schweizerin Sri Lankischen Ursprungs liiert?



Ja ist sie....

Es gibt auch Schwarze und Türken in der AFD... aber das kommt in den Medien nicht gut, also wird darüber nicht berichtet...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil sie zum Glück Kinder adoptieren können. Auch dieses grundrecht wollen die radikalen AfDler den Männern wieder entziehen. Denn es widersprciht deren klassischem Familienbild. Darum geht es, genau darum
> 
> 
> Unser Grundgesetz und die Menschenrechte sind für mich "die Wahrheit". Wer das bekämpfen  oder aushebeln will, macht sich damit offen zu meinem Feind.
> ...



Ja das mit der Grenze und auf Frauen und Kinder schießen lassen war auch recht witzig.... 

zumindest als dann klar wurde, dass der Beitrag gekürzt und zurecht geschnitten wurde, aber das ist dann halt in der Öffentlichkeit hängen geblieben...  Wenn man die komplette Aussage dazu zugrunde legt, kann man als jemand der zum Grundgesetzt steht und darin die "Wahrheit" sieht, nichts verwerfliches finden! Aber man muss halt das Ganze sehen bzw. lesen!

Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, da es mir gerade nicht geläufig ist... und ich eben schon hier aussteigen wollte.... aber Steilvorlage war zu geil....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wer so eine Schxxx postet sollte vielleicht mal  darüber nachdenken, ob er wirklich soviel besser ist wie das Regime von  '39


Sehr schön, das klassische Argumentationsschema. Wer die neuen Faschisten der AfD kritisiert, muss ja selber ein Faschist sein. Nein, wir sind Demokraten, die für unsere Verfassung und die Menschenrechte eintreten. Und tschüß



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Schwarze und Türken in der AFD... aber das kommt in den Medien nicht gut, also wird darüber nicht berichtet...


Und was beweißt das? Es geht um Höcke und andere unerträgliche Demagogen. Die bestimmen die Partei, nicht der Quotenschwarze oder die gerne vorgeführten Quotenjuden:

Das sagt übrigens der Zentralrat der Juden zur AfD, obwohl die AfD immer so tut, als würde die irgendetwas positives für Juden in Deutschlansd bewirken. Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch, bitte:
https://www.zentralratderjuden.de/f...pdfs/Gemeinsame_Erklaerung_gegen_die_AfD_.pdf

Zusammenfassung:_
"... Die  AfD  vertritt  keinesfalls  die  Interessen  der  jüdischen  Gemeinschaft.  Eine  Partei,  die außer Hass und Hetze keinerlei gangbare Lösungen für die aktuellen Herausforderungen unserer  Gesellschaft  anzubieten  hat,  kann  für  niemanden  eine  Alternative  sein.  Kein Bürger  dieses  Landes,  dem  unsere  Demokratie  am  Herzen  liegt,  kann  sich  mit  dieser Partei identifizieren. ..."_


----------



## Ray2015 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ebenso wollen die AfDler in die Zeit vor 1997 zurück, liebe Mitleserinnen, in der die Vergewaltigung in der Ehe keine solche warn.



Weiowei, du hast doch eindeutig zu viel Pestizide gefressen. Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wegen so Leuten wie dir bekommt die AfD immer mehr Zulauf.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja ist sie....
> 
> Es gibt auch Schwarze und Türken in der AFD... aber das kommt in den Medien nicht gut, also wird darüber nicht berichtet...



Rassismus und Faschismus sind nicht unbedingt auf Herkunft und Hautfarbe beschränkt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wer so eine Schxxx postet sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, ob er wirklich soviel besser ist wie das Regime von '39
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch für Meinungen die einem nichtg passen!


 
Zu soviel Blindheit & Ignoranz fällt mir eigentlich nur noch folgendes ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvgZtdmyKlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wegen so Leuten wie dir bekommt die AfD immer mehr Zulauf.


Ich habe es oben doch gezeigt. Es geht um die Gesetzgebung vor 1997, und das waren die Zeiten des "klassischen Familienmodells". Ist diese Transferleistung für Dich zu groß gewesen? Das könnte erklären, warum Du auf die einfachen Botschaften das AfD Demagogen hereinfällst.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Quellennachweis?



Was fuer eine "Quelle" wuerdest Du denn akzeptieren? Eine Versicherung an Eides statt aller Mitglieder des Bundesvorstandes?

Wenn die NSAfD-Granden eins meisterlich koennen, dann ist es - unverbindlich bleiben. Etwas projezieren, statt es zu sagen. So melkt man die Medienkuh bei annaehernd gleichem Ertrag, aber minimalem Risiko. Entsorgung, Schiessbefehl, Vogelschiss & tausendjaehrige Geschichte: die Liste liesse sich nahezu endlos fortsetzen. Die Schnittmenge dabei ist immer dieselbe - ham wa nich so jemeent.

Aber ich schweife ab. Du wolltest ja eine "Quelle". Wie waere es mit Erika ich-will-Geld-fuer-(m)eine-Stiftung Steinbach? Bei der Abstimmung 1997 hat sie uebrigens gegen die Strafbarkeit gestimmt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Aber ich schweife ab. Du wolltest ja eine "Quelle".


Stimmt, die hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, Danke
Für Frau Steinbach waren die Nazis ja auch Linke, stand ja im
 Parteinamen. Aber gut, die AfD nimmt Menschen mit solchen 
Gedanken natürlich gerne in ihren Reihen auf. Qed


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Nur mal so, Meinungen verbieten, und vermeintlich richtige Moral über Gesetze zu stellen, ist Faschismus.
Aber es gibt sowas wie linken Faschismus ja nicht.

Wenn ihr alle Demokraten seid, wie könnt ihr dann offen gegen eine demokratische Partei kämpfen?
Meinungsfreiheit? Gilt nur für ins-weltbild-passende Gedanken?

Es muss doch wohl klar sein, dass der "Kampf gegen Rechts" welcher per se nichts schlechtes ist, sich trotzdem an Gesetze zu halten hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> und vermeintlich richtige Moral über Gesetze zu stellen....


Darum ist die AfD auch reinster Faschismus, genau!

*Grundgesetz Art 1 
*_(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt._
_(2)  Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und  unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen  Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
...
Quelle:  _Art 1 GG - Einzelnorm

Die Einhaltung der Menschenrechte ist Teil des Artikel 1, dem wichtigste und gundlegensten Artikel unserer Verfassung.
 Ebenso, dass die Würde unantastbar ist. Und genau gegen diese beiden fundamentalen unser Zusammenleben regelnde 
Sätze verstößt die AfD fortlaufend.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist die AfD auch reinster Faschismus, genau!
> 
> *Grundgesetz Art 1
> *_(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt._
> ...


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, du siehst es als Recht an, dMn Falsches, mit Faschismus zu bekämpfen.
Dennoch bist du in dem Fall selbst ein Faschist. Case Closed.

Ob die AfD nun gegen Grundgesetze verstoßen würde, wenn sie könnte, sei mal dahingestellt.
btw. Art 1 gild auch für Mitglieder der AfD


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ob die AfD nun gegen Grundgesetze verstoßen würde, wenn sie könnte, sei mal dahingestellt.
> btw. Art 1 gild auch für Mitglieder der AfD



Interessiert dem Höcke aber nicht so und da er der Liebling der AFd ist, ist die Partei an sich für mich nicht demokratischer Natur.
Sie nutzen nur die demokratische Plattform aus um ihren Mist zu verbreiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, du siehst es als Recht an, dMn Falsches, mit Faschismus zu bekämpfen.


Ihr Rechten mit Eurer verqueren "Logik", die immer allen anderen Faschismus unterstellen wollen, um den Begriff inflationär zu nutzen, andere zu diskreditieren und eigenen Faschismus zu relativeren.

Noch einmal:
- Ich bewege mich immer im Rahmen unserer Gesetze, insbesondere unserer Verfassung
- AfD Politiker fordern ständig Dinge jenseits unserer Gesetze
- rechtsextreme Gruppierungen wie die NSU sind extrem gewaltbereit und Morden, Politiker der AfD haben dafür "Verständnis".
- Gruppen nahe am Rand des rechtsextremistischen wie Pedida fordern lautstark Verfassungsbrüche, die AfD paktiert mit ihnen
- Ein Politiker, der nichts weiter tat, als unsere Gesetze anzuwenden, wird vom rechten Mob ermordet und die AfD hat wie immer "Verständnis"
- Das Parteiprogramm der AfD strotzt vor absurden Punkten, wie Leugnen des Klimawandels und Bekämpfen unserer freien Gesellschaft

Meine Konsequenz daraus ist, dass ich mit allen gewaltfreien Mitteln die AfD und ihre Wähler bekämpfe. Wer in meinem Freundeskreis von der AfD schwärmt und in deren Politik eine "Lösung" sieht, fliegt ohne weiteren Kommentar raus. Ich habe lange genug versucht, zu diskutieren, es ist zwecklos. Faschisten dulde ich nicht in meiner Gegenwart. Unsere Firma ist international aufgestellt, 90% der Mitarbeiter arbeiten verteilt über die Welt. Wenn Kollegen AfD Parolen raushauen und andere Kollegen damit angreifen, werden diese Kollegen gemeldet.  Unsere Firmenleitung bittet darum.

Und damit bin ich  für Dich also ein Faschist? Wie weit rechts stehst Du eigentlich?


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Von mir aus können sie die AfD verbieten.
Nur würde das wohl nur kurzfristig etwas bringen.
Weil sie dann eine neue Partei mit anderen Namen aufmachen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, du siehst es als Recht an, dMn Falsches, mit Faschismus zu bekämpfen.
> Dennoch bist du in dem Fall selbst ein Faschist. Case Closed.
> 
> Ob die AfD nun gegen Grundgesetze verstoßen würde, wenn sie könnte, sei mal dahingestellt.
> btw. Art 1 gild auch für Mitglieder der AfD


Deine Definition von Faschismus ist aber ziemlich mangelhaft. Du weißt sicher dass Faschismus ein bisschen mehr umfasst, aber wen juckt das schon, Hauptsache man benutzt das Wort. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hauptsache man benutzt das Wort.


Das sind die Methoden, die dieses AfD nahe Trollnetzwerk anwendet und immer mehr Mitläufer findet:
Reconquista Germanica – Wikipedia

Genau wie die Nazis damals, die im Wahlkampf neueste technische Möglichkeiten zur Manipulation der 
Wähler nutzten. Es ist erlaubt, aber leicht zu durchschauen und sollte ebenso beachtet werden. Das war
eine der wenigen Aktionen von Böhmermann, die gut waren:

*Hass im Internet | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo*
YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Wenn ihr alle Demokraten seid, wie könnt ihr dann offen gegen eine demokratische Partei kämpfen?
> Meinungsfreiheit? Gilt nur für ins-weltbild-passende Gedanken?



Zur Aussage Nr.1 hege ich ernsthafte Zweifel, ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das Ziel der AfD ist zu mindestens eine Autokratie zu errichten, wenn nicht gar eine Diktatur.
Wenn man sich die Chatgruppen von hochrangigen AfD Mitgliedern anschaut, wo offen über guillotinieren der derzeitigen "Eliten", Presse, Politik, Wirtschaft etc. gesprochen wird, nicht zuletzt dieser ´Thread, wo AfD Bundestagsabgeordnete ein Bundeswehr Strategiepapier entworfen haben, das vielfältig gegen das GG verstößt und als Ziel hat, die Armee wieder der politischen und zivilen Kontrolle zu entziehen inklusive einer 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe, die explizit im Inneren eingesetzt werden soll. Das alles spricht absolut gegen Demokratie und am wichtigsten gegen unsere derzeitige Verfassung. Desweiteren hat der Parteivorsitzende Gauland höchst selbst in der FAZ über einen "friedlichen" Putsch schwadroniert.

Jeder kann seine Meinung frei äußern, die Schranken dieses GG Artikels, findet man bei bewiesenen unwahren Tatsachenbehauptungen, allerdings wer die geltende Verfassung in Form des GG durch seine politischen Handlungen  und Äußerungen bekämpft und angreift (durch die Forderungen, die nur durch massive GG Änderungen überhaupt möglich sind), muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er von der Mehrheitsgesellschaft ausgeschlossen und selber bekämpft wird. Gleiches Recht für Alle. 

Dazu ist es mehr als fragwürdig, als angeblich demokratische Partei, ein politische Programm zu vertreten, wofür bei 80-90%  dutzende GG Artikel geändert werden müssten, wofür eine 2/3 Mehrheit nötig ist, oder eine Änderung ausgeschlossen ist, um dieses Programm überhaupt in Ansätzen umzusetzen!


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle Demokraten seid, wie könnt ihr dann offen gegen eine demokratische Partei kämpfen?



Eine Partei kann sich dem demokratischen Wettbewerb stellen und trotzdem gegen die freiheitliche Grundordnung gerichtete Ziele verfolgen. Die NPD hat darueber ein Zertifikat vom Bundesverfassungsgericht bekommen (sie wurde allein deshalb nicht verboten, weil sie zu unbedeutend ist, um eine Gefahr darzustellen - Quelle; ich empfehle insbesondere die Ziffer 9) und die NSDAP hat sogar den Reichskanzler gestellt. Du konstruierst also einen Widerspruch, wo keiner ist.

Wenn die NSAfD so demokratisch ist - warum hetzt sie dann gegen alles "linke" in den Parlamenten? Nach Deiner Definition ist das ja eigentlich gar nicht moeglich.


----------



## Ray2015 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

YouTube


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ja, bitte?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur mal so, Meinungen verbieten, und vermeintlich richtige Moral über Gesetze zu stellen, ist Faschismus.



Das Problem an deiner Aussage fängt schon bei "Meinung" an und 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit? Gilt nur für ins-weltbild-passende Gedanken?


 deinem offensichtlich falschen Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit. Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen. Du kannst hier gerne erklären warum z.b. ein Herr Höcke die verurteilte Holocaustleugnerin  (Straftat in DEU) Ursula Haverbeck unterstützt. Für Höcke ist das nur ein "sogenanntes Meinungsdelikt". Aber das ist keine "Meinung", das ist eine Straftat, verboten, nix mache sonst Aua. Das traurige daran ist doch, dass du monierst, Meinungen würden unterdrückt, dabei versucht gerade die AfD strafbare Äußerungen in den Bereich der Meinung und damit in die Straffreiheit zu übersiedeln. Und du merkst das nichtmal. Dieses "das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen" ist nur einer von vielen Versuchen unsere innere Ordnung langsam zu erodieren und das von DER Partei die für sich einnimmt, dass Gesetzesbrüche schärfer zu verfolgen sind. Nein, das darf man eben NICHT sagen. Jeder darf in Deutschland seine Meinung frei äußern. Seine MEINUNG. Innerhalb der rechtlichen Grenzen. Das was viele unter "das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen" absondern ist aber oftmals keine Meinung sondern Volksverhetzung und die ist zurecht strafbar. Wer nicht versteht, dass Meinungsfreiheit Grenzen benötigt und wo diese liegen, der kann für sich auch nicht beanspruchen im Sinne einer Demokratie zu handeln, wie auch, er hat deren Grundsätze ja nichtmal verstanden.

Und es geht noch weiter. Was macht die AfD mit ihnen unliebsamen Kritikern wie dem Herrn Restle? Richtig, man diffamiert den Journalisten - was lustigerweise in den Bereich Zensur fällt, was ja ausdrucklich gegen den Gedanken der Meinungsfreiheit ist. Findest du es etwa gerechtfertigt, dass AfD Politiker bei Menschen die tatsächlich ihre Meinung äußern vor der Haustür steht und Videos von deren Wohnung samt Adresse im Internet veröffentlicht? Findest du das ist "Meinungsfreiheit"?



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle Demokraten seid, wie könnt ihr dann offen gegen eine demokratische Partei kämpfen?


Richtigstellung: gegen eine demokratisch gewählte Partei. Demokratisch ist an der AfD garnichts, das bringt uns zu diesem Thread zurück. Deren Konzept für die Bundeswehr hat mit einer Demokratie z.b. garnichts mehr zu tun. Und auch der Rest nicht:



> Typische Merkmale einer modernen Demokratie  sind freie Wahlen, das Mehrheits- oder Konsensprinzip,  Minderheitenschutz, die Akzeptanz einer politischen Opposition,  Gewaltenteilung, Verfassungsmäßigkeit, Schutz der Grundrechte, Schutz  der Bürgerrechte und Achtung der Menschenrechte.



Wir können es kurz machen, von dem was die typischen Merkmale einer Demokratie darstellt lehnt die AfD die überwältigende Mehrheit ab. Jeder Demokrat MUSS sich also gegen die AfD positionieren, er hat keine andere Wahl. 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es muss doch wohl klar sein, dass der "Kampf gegen Rechts" welcher per se nichts schlechtes ist, sich trotzdem an Gesetze zu halten hat.


Ich verstehe nicht wieso man Selbstverständlichkeiten immer wiederholen muss, bzw. so tun würde als wären diese nicht selbstverständlich.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> btw. Art 1 gild auch für Mitglieder der AfD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Art 1 GG gilt für alle Menschen.
AfD Politiker / Mitglieder die anderen Menschen dieses Recht absprechen und es für sich selbst beanspruchen haben sich selbst ihrer Würde beraubt. Vollkommen ohne jedwedes Zutun von außen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur mal so, Meinungen verbieten, und vermeintlich richtige Moral über Gesetze zu stellen, ist Faschismus.[...]



Nein, es ist vielleicht autoritär (oder "totalitär"), aber nicht "Faschismus". Du bist ja auch keine Kuh, nur weil du ebenfalls ein Säugetier mit vier Extremitäten bist. Fachbegriffe haben schon ihren Zweck. Nämlich Dinge klar definieren und von anderen Dingen unterscheiden zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die AfD kommt auf immer absurdere Anfragen:
AfD fragt nach "kriminellen" Ausländern mit drittem Geschlecht - queer.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD kommt auf immer absurdere Anfragen:
> AfD fragt nach "kriminellen" Ausländern mit drittem Geschlecht - queer.de



Als nächstes fragen sie dann nach  "kriminellen" Ausländern mit mindestens 0,0001% Neandertaleranteil in der DNA?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD kommt auf immer absurdere Anfragen:


Das ist nicht absurd, das verfolgt ein Ziel. Es geht um Rassismus und Diskriminierung.

Es geht darum, durch ständige Wiederholung diese Themen in die Diskussion zu bringen
und auf das Prinzip zu hoffen: Irgend etwas bleibt hängen. Genau das erlebst Du zur
Zeit mit Trump und seine Pressesprecherin, die in widerwärtiger Weise ganze Gruppen
von Menschen pauschal diskrimieren wollen.

Auf die Aussage der Pressesprecherin, dass sie irische Würzeln hätte und jetzt der
Reporter gefälligst sagen soll, wo seine genetischen Wurzeln liegen,  wäre die einzig
passende Antwort gewesen: _"Ach, Sie sind so ein typischer irischer Bastard, so ein verarmter 
Untermensch, wie konnten Sie denn Pressesprecherin werden?"  _Aber auf dieses Niveau 
lassen sich gebildete Menschen nicht herab, auch wenn es gegen Rassisten immer ein
 guter Weg ist, diesen Würmern einen Spiegel vorzuhalten.

Bei mir bleibt immer nur hängen, dass Rassisten an Dämlichkeit nicht zu überbieten
sind. Die normale Standardabweichung innerhalb einer Kultur und innerhalb von
Ländergrenze ist erheblich größer, als zwischen diesen Kulturen oder Ländern. Alleine
die provozierende Frage nach rassistischen Gründen zeigt darum nur, wie unendlich
Dumm der Fragende ist.

Dazu muss man wissen, dass die gesamte amerikanische Kultur durch und durch auf 
Rassismus bassiert. Die massive Diskriminierung von Schwarzen war juristisch bis in 
die Sechziger mit strikter Rassentrennung vorhanden und auch heute ist immer die
erste Frage,  ob man schwarz oder weiss ist. Und das finden Amis auch ganz normal,
habe ich hier selbst unter Künstlern, also einem tendenziell liberalerem Teil der
Menschen, erlebt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem an deiner Aussage fängt schon bei "Meinung" an und deinem offensichtlich falschen Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit. Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen. Du kannst hier gerne erklären warum z.b. ein Herr Höcke die verurteilte Holocaustleugnerin  (Straftat in DEU) Ursula Haverbeck unterstützt. Für Höcke ist das nur ein "sogenanntes Meinungsdelikt". Aber das ist keine "Meinung", das ist eine Straftat, verboten, nix mache sonst Aua. Das traurige daran ist doch, dass du monierst, Meinungen würden unterdrückt, dabei versucht gerade die AfD strafbare Äußerungen in den Bereich der Meinung und damit in die Straffreiheit zu übersiedeln. Und du merkst das nichtmal. Dieses "das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen" ist nur einer von vielen Versuchen unsere innere Ordnung langsam zu erodieren und das von DER Partei die für sich einnimmt, dass Gesetzesbrüche schärfer zu verfolgen sind. Nein, das darf man eben NICHT sagen. Jeder darf in Deutschland seine Meinung frei äußern. Seine MEINUNG. Innerhalb der rechtlichen Grenzen. Das was viele unter "das wird man doch noch sagen dürfen" absondern ist aber oftmals keine Meinung sondern Volksverhetzung und die ist zurecht strafbar. Wer nicht versteht, dass Meinungsfreiheit Grenzen benötigt und wo diese liegen, der kann für sich auch nicht beanspruchen im Sinne einer Demokratie zu handeln, wie auch, er hat deren Grundsätze ja nichtmal verstanden.



Gerade beim Thema Strafbarkeit der Holocaustleugnung kann man aber auch anderer Meinung sein, wie es z.B. der ehemalige Verfassungsrichter Wolfgang Hoffmann-Riem schon geäußert hat.

Wer den Holocaust leugnet, ist entweder äußerst ungebildet oder halt ein notorischer Antisemit. Dem ersten sollte man ein gutes Geschichtsbuch geben, den zweiten einfach meiden und gesellschaftlich ächten.

Ins Gefängnis gehört aber keiner von beiden. Auch der ehemalige Innenminister Schilly begründet das meiner Meinung nach richtig, wenn er sagt: 

Schily zur Holocaust-Leugnung: "Straftatbestand sollte man überdenken" - n-tv.de


> "Den Holocaust zu leugnen ist gewiss abscheulich, moralisch verwerflich, grotesk und töricht. Aber deshalb über Jahre ins Gefängnis?"



Das trifft es meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Das ist eine Position, die man einnehmen kann, aber nicht muss - ich tue es ganz sicher nicht. Fun Fact - die Gruenen haben in ihrer Anfangszeit die Strafbarkeit sexueller Beziehungen zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen zum Diskussionsgegenstand gemacht ... und wurden und werden dafuer weit weniger nachsichtig und tolerant behandelt.

An der Strafbarkeit einer Sache aendert deren Diskussion aber ohnehin nichts und auch nicht daran, dass das Leugnen des Holocaust, das Relativieren des sog. Nationalsozialismus, die Glorifizierung von Wehrmachtsverbrechen, das Anbandeln mit bekennenden Neo-Nazis und das offene Vertreten rassistischer und menschenverachtender "Ansichten" zunehmend zum Markenkern der NSAfD wird. Nur dass es einen Bodensatz in der Gesellschaft gibt, der sie trotzdem - oder gerade deshalb? - waehlt, sollte dem Rest von uns nicht den Blick darauf verstellen, worueber wir hier sprechen und uns auch nicht daran hindern, entschieden zu antworten. 2 und 2 macht nicht 5, nur weil ein paar Schueler mit Rechenschwaeche davon ueberzeugt sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact - die Gruenen haben in ihrer Anfangszeit die Strafbarkeit sexueller Beziehungen zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen zum Diskussionsgegenstand gemacht ... und wurden und werden dafuer weit weniger nachsichtig und tolerant behandelt.



Wir leben in einer Demokratie und da darf und soll man gerne über alles Mögliche debattieren. Und eine politische Partei darf und soll auch gerne darüber streiten, welche Handlungen in einer Gesellschaft strafbar sind und welche nicht. Denn am Ende des Tages wird sie ja auch in das Parlament gewählt und soll dort Gesetze erlassen. 

Nur muss man dann halt auch mit den Reaktionen leben. Soweit ich weiß, war das doch bisher der Konsens hier, oder nicht? 

Und auf den konkreten von dir angesprochenen Fall, ich persönlich finde sexuelle Beziehungen zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen deutlich verwerflicher, als Holocaustleugnung. 

Es steht natürlich jedem frei, das anders zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auf den konkreten von dir angesprochenen Fall, ich persönlich finde sexuelle Beziehungen zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen deutlich verwerflicher, als Holocaustleugnung.



Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?
Beides ist strafbar, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und eine politische Partei darf und soll auch gerne darüber streiten, welche Handlungen in einer Gesellschaft strafbar sind und welche nicht. Denn am Ende des Tages wird sie ja auch in das Parlament gewählt und soll dort Gesetze erlassen.



Nicht die ins Parlament gewaehlte Partei erlaesst Gesetze - das Parlament tut das, wenn sich die noetige Mehrheit dazu findet (sehe ich im konkreten Fall absolut nicht) und damit nicht gegen geltendes vorrangiges Recht (im konkreten Fall nicht unwahrscheinlich) verstossen wird.

Ansonsten darf die NSAfD gerne einen inhaltlichen Beitrag dazu platzieren, dass und warum sie die Leugnung des Holocausts fuer nicht laenger strafwuerdig ansieht. Tut sie aber nicht. Stattdessen hofiert die Law-and-Order-an-der-Grenze-Truppe solche Leute, die innerhalb derselben Grenzen die Gesetzbuecher froehlich zerfleddern und buhlt um solche Waehler, denen das gefaellt. Du erkennst den Unterschied? Ich fuerchte ja nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn die NSAfD so demokratisch ist - warum hetzt sie dann gegen alles "linke" in den Parlamenten? Nach Deiner Definition ist das ja eigentlich gar nicht moeglich.


Wenn die "Linken" so demokratisch sind, warum hetzen sie gegen alles "Rechte" 
Doppelmoral at its finest.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen


Nein. 


> Art 1 GG gilt für alle Menschen.
> AfD Politiker / Mitglieder die anderen Menschen dieses Recht absprechen und es für sich selbst beanspruchen haben sich selbst ihrer Würde beraubt. Vollkommen ohne jedwedes Zutun von außen.


Und damit sind sie dann "Vogelfrei"? Oder was willst du hier damit sagen? 

Also könnte man jedem, der gegen GG verstößt, alle GGs absprechen? Oder habe ich deine Aussage da falsch interpretiert?

Und wieder einmal sage ich, ich bin bei weitem nicht rechts, nicht mal im Ansatz.
Ich habe nur ein Problem mit den Leuten, die ihre Moralischen Ansichten über alles stellen, und damit Jedwede Aktion rechtfertigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch, auch die Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen!  

________________
_(Dieses stark überspitzte nachfolgende Beispiel bildet keinen realen Standpunkt / keine Reale Meinung im direkten Zusammenhang auf die zitierte Person selbst wieder!)_

Wenn ich sagen würde das man dich vergasen, schredern und dann als Tierfutter verwenden sollte, weil du ganz offensichtlich auf Grund irgend eines Fehlers im Erbgut kognitiv behindert bist und so wenigstens noch einen "Volksnutzen" hättest, hat das schlicht nichts mehr mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!
________________


Genauso hat es nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun wenn man Menschen an Grenzen, oder dem Mittelmeer abknallen will, oder versucht sie auf Basis ihrer Herkunft, oder Hautfarbe kollektiv als gemeingefährliche Kriminelle zu brandmarken, oder Millionenfache Verbrechen im Dritten Reich wegleugnen will, wie es in der / die AfD versucht wird!


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen
> Nein.



Art 5 GG - Einzelnorm

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.

Du bist anscheinen auch Jemand der unser GG nicht ernst nimmt oder meint es zählt was anderes als in der Verfassung steht


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch, auch die Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen!


Dort, wo es Strafbar wird, nicht dort, wo sich irgend ein Vollpfosten angegriffen fühlt.



> ________________
> _(Dieses stark überspitzte nachfolgende Beispiel bildet keinen realen Standpunkt / keine Reale Meinung im direkten Zusammenhang auf die zitierte Person selbst wieder!)_
> 
> Wenn ich sagen würde das man dich vergasen, schredern und dann als Tierfutter verwenden sollte, weil du ganz offensichtlich auf Grund irgend eines Fehlers im Erbgut kognitiv behindert bist und so wenigstens noch einen "Volksnutzen" hättest, hat das schlicht nichts mehr mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!
> ________________


Alles gut, denke, was du willst 
Deine Internet-Eier sind dicker als die von nem 12-Jährigen im Voice-Chat


> Genauso hat es nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun wenn man Menschen an Grenzen, oder dem Mittelmeer abknallen will, oder versucht sie auf Basis ihrer Herkunft, oder Hautfarbe kollektiv als gemeingefährliche Kriminelle zu brandmarken, oder Millionenfache Verbrechen im Dritten Reich wegleugnen will, wie es in der / die AfD versucht wird!


Wenn das die Meinung von Jemandem ist  [FONT=&quot]¯\_(ツ)_/¯
[/FONT]Was willst du machen? Wenn jemand sagt, dass nur alte, weiße Männer an allem Übel der Welt schuld sind, ist das ja auch okay? (trotz Sexismus und Rassismus in der Aussage)

Ach ja, vergessen, ist ja was ganz anderes


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn die "Linken" so demokratisch sind, warum hetzen sie gegen alles "Rechte" .


Nicht gegen alles Rechte, sondern gegen straftatrelevante Taten der Rechten wie Leugnung eines Genozides, wie der Aufruf zur Ermordung von Menschen und vieles mehr, was Du in der neuen NSDAP so findest.

An welcher Stelle begehen denn die linken Parteien Straftaten oder rufen dazu auf? Nenn mir bitte ein Beispiel? Ein einziges



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dort, wo es Strafbar wird, nicht dort, wo sich irgend ein Vollpfosten angegriffen fühlt.


Dann gib doch bitte Beispiele, um Deine Position klarer zu machen. Wann fühlt sich denn der Vollpfosten beleidigt? 

Und wieder scheinst Du zwei Dinge grundlegend zu verwechseln. Es gibt in der ganzen Gesellschaft über die politische Bandbreite ebenso wie über die wirtschaftliche oder der Bildung Vollpfosten, auch wenn sich eine gewisse Häufung auf der rechten Seite finden. Es gibt aber nur eine einzige Partei, die ständig mit strafrechtlich relevanten Aussagen auf sich aufmerksam macht. Es sind ein paar mehr, aber Parteien wie die NPD haben vom Verfassungsgericht erklärt bekommen, dass sie keine Relevanz haben. Es bleibt nur die neue NSDAP.

Das "Diskutieren" mit Rechtsextremen ist in der Regel wenig erbaulich. Man sieht es auch in diesem Beispiel. Zuerst behauptest Du, dass die Meinungsfreiheit uneingeschränkt gibt, dann zeigen wir Dir die Beispiele, die man der neuen NSDAP vorwirft und anstatt Deine Aussage zu ändern und zu erkennen, dass die Meinungsfreiheit mitnichten jede widerwärtige Aussage deckt, diffamierst Du angebliche Vollpfosten.

Du bist doch wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum ich jeden AfD Wähler sofort aus meinem Freundeskreis schmeiße. Mit AfD Wählern ist in der Regel eine sachliche Diskussion unmöglich. Soziale Isolierung dieser Spalter ist darum ein Weg, mit dem Problem umzugehen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann gib doch bitte Beispiele, um Deine Position klarer zu machen. Wann fühlt sich denn der Vollpfosten beleidigt?


-Dick sein ist ungesund
-Männer und Frauen haben grundlegende Biologische Unterschiede, und sind nicht gleich
-Es gibt 2 Biologische Geschlechter
-Genderstudies ist zum Großteil Schwachsinn
-Männer und Frauen sind in der Westlichen Welt gleichberechtigt
-In der USA sind schwarze prozentual krimineller als Weiße
-Fakten sind wichtiger als Emotionen
-Der Gender Pay Gap ist nicht vorhanden



> Du bist doch wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum ich jeden AfD Wähler sofort aus meinem Freundeskreis schmeiße. Mit AfD Wählern ist in der Regel eine sachliche Diskussion unmöglich. Soziale Isolierung dieser Spalter ist darum ein Weg, mit dem Problem umzugehen.



Weil ich ja auch AfD wähle 

Aber du lebst ja in deiner eigenen Friede-Freude-Alles-Was-Mir-Nicht-Passt-Ist-Nazi-Welt

Kuss auf die Nuss


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> -Dick sein ist ungesund
> -Männer und Frauen haben grundlegende Biologische Unterschiede, und sind nicht gleich
> -Es gibt 2 Biologische Geschlechter
> -Genderstudies ist zum Großteil Schwachsinn
> ...



Ist das jetzt eine genau so eindeutig linke Position, wie es eine klar rechte Position ist das ausländische Kinderporno-Straftäter böse sind weil sie Ausländer sind, während die rechten Hetzer selbst fleißig Kinderpornos schauen?

Klar definierbare Idioten (wie das dick sein gesund wäre) gibt es auf beiden Seiten des politischen Medians, das hat aber nichts mit dem politischen Lager (ob nun links, oder tendenziell rechts) zu tun und damit das rechts vom Ufer klar mehr substanzielle menschenverachtende Hetze und offene Gewaltbereitschaft zu finden ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> -Männer und Frauen haben grundlegende Biologische Unterschiede, und sind nicht gleich
> -Es gibt 2 Biologische Geschlechter
> -Genderstudies ist zum Großteil Schwachsinn
> -Männer und Frauen sind in der Westlichen Welt gleichberechtigt
> ...


Jetzt verstehe ich, warum andere Menschen Dich Vollpfosten nennen. Danke
Ein Lösungsansatz wäre es, mit der Selbstreflektion zu beginnen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> -Dick sein ist ungesund
> -Männer und Frauen haben grundlegende Biologische Unterschiede, und sind nicht gleich
> -Es gibt 2 Biologische Geschlechter
> -Genderstudies ist zum Großteil Schwachsinn
> ...


- Der Mensch ist eine energetische Matrix.
- Magie ist Physik durch Wollen!
- Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet.
- Manche Menschen haben den IQ einer Dillgurke.
- Das ist kein Science-Fiction!
- Muss man wissen!


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine genau so eindeutig linke Position, wie es eine klar rechte Position ist das ausländische Kinderporno-Straftäter böse sind weil sie Ausländer sind, während die rechten Hetzer selbst fleißig Kinderpornos schauen?
> 
> Klar definierbare Idioten (wie das dick sein gesund wäre) gibt es auf beiden Seiten des politischen Medians, das hat aber nichts mit dem politischen Lager (ob nun links, oder tendenziell rechts) zu tun und damit das rechts vom Ufer klar mehr substanzielle menschenverachtende Hetze und offene Gewaltbereitschaft zu finden ist.


Nein, darum ging es garnicht.
Es ging um Vollidioten, die sich durch Standpunkte und Fakten angegriffen fühlen, nicht um politische Ausrichtungen, Geschlechter, Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Sexuelle Ausrichtung oder sonst irgendwas.

Zu deinem klaren Beispiel. Beide sind "böse" für beide gilt allerdings das Grundgesetz.
Ob man sich nun persönlich daran hält, wenn man auf solche Leute trifft, das sei jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich persönlich kenne meinen Standpunkt dazu.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> - Der Mensch ist eine energetische Matrix.
> - Magie ist Physik durch Wollen!
> - Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet.
> - Muss man wissen!


Weiß nur wieder keiner


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es ging um Vollidioten, die sich durch Standpunkte und Fakten angegriffen fühlen.


Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Du mit Deinen provozierenden Meinungen anderen Menschen weh tuen willst? Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Keiner der oben erwähnten Punkte ist nicht einmal im Ansatz strafrechtlich relevant, es sind klassiche Meinungen, aber sie zeugen von einem großen Maß Ignoranz und Faktenresistenz. Ich reagiere auf so etwas inzwischen mit Ignorieren der Menschen, andere bemühen sich noch um sachliche Aufklärung, auch wenn das bei ideologisch verblendeten Menschen im Prinzip unmöglich ist, Dritte geben ihre persönliche Verletztheit mit einer Beleidigung zurück.

Ganz allgemein kann man Menschen, die zurückbeleidigen, Vollidioten nennen, im Fussball gibt Zurücktreten auch eine rote Karte, Verständnis für diese Reaktion kann ich trotzdem in dem einen oder anderem Fall aufbringen. Denn einen Vollidioten als Vollidioten zu bezeichnen, ist sicherlich nicht schön, es ist beleidigend, und vermutlich, je nach konkretem Fall auch eine Straftat, in dem einen oder anderem provozierendem Fall aber wie gesagt nachvollziehbar.

Die ganze Diskussion begann ja damit, dass ich das klassische Familienmodell der AfD, mit allen daran hängenden weiteren Punkten wie Vergewaltigung in der klassischen Ehe, die als Pflichterfüllung gesehen wurde, massiv kritisierte und dazu geraten habe, aus genau diesen Punkten und noch vielen anderen der AfD natürlich keine Stimme zu geben. Es liegt nun jedem frei, eine andere Meinung zu haben, was ich von diesen Menschen halte, sollte klar sein. Denn Unterdrückung von Bevölkerungsgruppen, und nichts anderes ist das "klassische Familienmodell", ist für mich ein Tabu Thema. Andere fordern das Recht des Stärkeren. Das können Sie probieren und wenn sie eine 2/3 Mehrheit in Bundestag und Bundesrat haben, mag das demokratisch umsetzbar sein. Mögen werde ich Menschen mit dieser Meinung trotzdem nicht und bekämpfen werde ich sie auch.

Entweder erkennen Menschen nicht, was die AfD mit dieser so harmlos klingenden Floskel meint, oder sie tun so scheinheilig, weil es ihnen unglaubliche Freude bereiten, auf weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung herumzutreten. Und in beiden Fällen gilt wieder: Solche Menschen ignoriere ich, es ist Zeitverschwendung sich mit ihnen zu beschäftigen. Es sind, wie nanntest Du es: "Vollpfosten"


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Abgesehen vom ersten Absatz stimme ich dir da zu 100% zu, keine Frage.

Zum ersten Absatz:
Nein.
Mal ein kleines Beispiel von Twitter:
Eine sehr Adipöse Person twittert: "Ich bin dick, ich fühle mich wohl in meinem Körper *und habe dadurch keine Gesundheitlichen Nachteile gegenüber dünnen Menschen*"
Nun, gegen den ersten Teil kann man nichts sagen, das ist komplett in Ordnung. Der zweite Teil ist allerdings -wissenschaftlich belegt- eine Unwahrheit.
Nun spricht man die Person darauf an, dass das BS ist, wird man erst beleidigt, dann gemeldet, und dann Blockiert.

Und das ist mMn ein gesellschaftliches Problem: Die Menschen werden immer häufiger fetter und fetter. 
Anstatt das Problem bei der Wurzel zu packen aka gesunde Ernährung, Bewegung, etc. nimmt man einfach den Status Quo und deklariert ihn als etwas gutes.

Dies passiert in so vielen Fällen, und durch das Internet verbreitet sich diese ******* dann auch noch viel zu schnell und zu weit....


Aber das geht schon wieder zu viel OT 

BTT:
"klassisches Familienmodell" -> BS
Ungleiche Behandlung anhand von Körperlichen Merkmalen -> BS
Ungleiche Behandlung anhand von Ansichten/Neigungen etc. -> BS
AfD -> BS (größtenteils, einige Vorschläge waren sogar brauchbar, bzw. Sinnvoll, wurden aber geblockt "Weil AfD" Ich finde, dass es egal ist, wer einen Vorschlag bringt, wenn er gut ist, sollte man dem auch zustimmen)

etc. pp 


Und dein Ignorieren hilft NICHT.
Dadurch scharen sich diese Leute in Echokammern, wo sie nur Zustimmung bekommen können, und das ganze eskaliert, bzw. diese Leute radikalisieren sich.
Früher die Außenseiter auf dem Schulhof durch Gemeinschaftsgefühle abgeholt, heute dem Arbeitslosen Ronny ins Hirn setzen, dass Ausländer ihm die Arbeit weg nehmen.

Mann muss etwas dagegen tun, allerdings sollte man eben nicht helfen, dass sich die AfD in ihre Opferrolle zwängen kann.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich finde einen großen Teil der Aussagen und des allgemeinen Sprachgebrauchs vieler AfD Politiker für unerträglich, nur um mal den Höcke hier zu nennen, gibt aber viele weitere. Dennoch sehe ich auch einige Lichtblicke (nicht nur bei der AfD, auch bei anderen Parteien). Ich hoffe mal, dass sich irgendwann die extreme verabschieden und normale sach- und fachorientierte Politik betrieben werden kann. Ob nun von der AfD oder einer anderen Partei. Ich finde es jedenfalls schade, dass fachkundige Politiker heutzutage Mangelware sind. Außerdem vermisse ich kontroverse Diskussionen um Themen aller Art, sei es Flüchtlinge, Migration, Steuern, Renten- und Sozialversicherung, Familienpolitik, EU, Inflation, Enteignung von Sparern, Umweltschutz usw.


----------



## Ray2015 (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

YouTube


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass sich irgendwann die extreme verabschieden und normale sach- und fachorientierte Politik betrieben werden kann.



Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass sich das Extreme ist der Afd durchsetzen wird.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass sich das Extreme ist der Afd durchsetzen wird.



Wenn sich dieser "Flügel" wirklich letztlich durchsetzt, sehe ich für die Partei auch schwarz bei Wahlen außerhalb des Ostens.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerade beim Thema Strafbarkeit der Holocaustleugnung kann man aber auch anderer Meinung sein, wie es z.B. der ehemalige Verfassungsrichter Wolfgang Hoffmann-Riem schon geäußert hat.
> 
> Wer den Holocaust leugnet, ist entweder äußerst ungebildet oder halt ein notorischer Antisemit. Dem ersten sollte man ein gutes Geschichtsbuch geben, den zweiten einfach meiden und gesellschaftlich ächten.
> Ins Gefängnis gehört aber keiner von beiden. Auch der ehemalige Innenminister Schilly begründet das meiner Meinung nach richtig, wenn er sagt:
> ...



DAS ist eine Meinung - wie du sagst, man kann drüber streiten. Nur bis das Gesetz geändert wurde, solange ist es strafbar und eben KEINE Äußerung einer Meinung.
Ich teile z.b. deine Auffassung nicht. Wer gebildet ist und den Holocaust leugnet, der tut dies mit einem klaren Ziel vor Augen, unter anderem die Verharmlosung der NS Zeit. Das wäre ein erster Schritt eine Diskussion über andere Änderungen unserer Gesetze einzuleiten.

Gesellschaftliche Ächtung funktioniert in dem Sinne nicht, weil sich diese Personen sowieso in ihrer Blase bewegen, genügend Beispiele dafür gibt es leider.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auf den konkreten von dir angesprochenen  Fall, ich persönlich finde sexuelle Beziehungen zwischen Kindern und  Erwachsenen deutlich verwerflicher, als Holocaustleugnung.



Und wie du festgestellt haben wirst, es ist ebenfalls strafbar.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch. Du hast Meinungsfreiheit nicht verstanden und leider auch nicht wie unser Rechtsystem funktioniert.
Art 5 GG - Einzelnorm


> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort,  Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein  zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit  und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden  gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> (2) * Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen  Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem  Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*





WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Und damit sind sie dann "Vogelfrei"? Oder was willst du hier damit sagen?
> Also könnte man jedem, der gegen GG verstößt, alle GGs absprechen? Oder habe ich deine Aussage da falsch interpretiert?



Falsch interpretiert. Niemand ist "vogelfrei". Aber AfD Politiker sollten aufhören öffentlich rumzuheulen von wegen Sie würden in ihrer Ehre verletzt, oder ihre Würde wäre beschädigt worden. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich halte es für extrem widerlich, weinerlich und absolut erbärmlich wie sich diese Gestalten in den sozialen Medien und in der Öffentlichkeit gebärden. Gegen Minderheiten und Flüchtlinge aufs widerlichste hetzen und sich ständig als Opfer darstellen. Dieses Trauerspiel in sich selbst ist derart würdelos dass Art. 1 GG hier keine Anwendung mehr findet. Es ist schlicht keine Würde bei diesen Menschen vorhanden. Das ist übrigens eine Meinung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Apropos AfD. Wie nennt sie doch diese Menschen immer:
Messerstecher:
*War Stephan Ernst, der Tatverdächtige im Mordfall Lübcke, an  einer weiteren Bluttat beteiligt? Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen haben  Ermittler erneut das Haus des Rechtsextremisten durchsucht. Hintergrund:  ein bislang ungeklärter Messerangriff.*
Fall Walter Luebcke: Neue Ermittlungen gegen mutmasslichen Moerder - zweites Toetungsdelikt? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dieses Trauerspiel in sich selbst ist derart würdelos dass Art. 1 GG hier keine Anwendung mehr findet. Es ist schlicht keine Würde bei diesen Menschen vorhanden. Das ist übrigens eine Meinung.


(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist *unantastbar*. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.
Muss ich dir Unantastbar erklären? 
Hast wohl das GG nicht verstanden 

Wie war das? Eine Meinung, die gegen das Gesetz verstößt, ist keine Meinung?


----------



## Mottekus (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Art. I 1 besagt das die Würde des Menschen unantastbar ist.

Weiterhin handelt es sich hierbei um ein Grundgesetz mit verfassungsimmanenter Schranke mit einer besonderen Eigenart. 
Während bei anderen Grundgesetzen (egal ob einfacher oder qualifizierter Vorbehalt, als auch bei denen die einer verfassungsimmanenten Schranke unterliegen) unter gewissen Voraussetzungen in diese Grundrechte bei vorhandener Rechtfertigung eingegriffen werden darf, so ist der bloße Eingriff in die Menschenwürde bereits eine Verletzung des selbigen Rechts.

Wie ist nun die Menschenwürde definiert? Die Menschenwürde zielt auf die Subjektqualität des Menschen ab.

Bsp.: Damals gab es die Diskussion ob entführte Passagiermaschinen in der Luft abgeschossen werden dürfen. Also ob einige getötet werden dürfen um viele zu Retten. 
In dem Moment wird den wenigen im Flugzeug jedoch ihre Subjektqualität genommen und sie werden lediglich wie "Gegenstände" behandelt. Dies darf niemals passieren, weswegen der gesamte Gesetzesentwurf von Anfang an für die Tonne war.

Wie sich ein Mensch verhält, was er sagt etc. ist völlig irrelevant hinsichtlich seiner Subjektqualität. Hierbei interessiert auch niemals was es für Meinungen dazu gibt oder geben könnte. Allein aufgrund der Existenz des Menschen darf ihm seine Würde nicht genommen werden.

Jegliche Diskussionen über den Art. I 1 die nicht gerade diese Definition behandeln und beachten sind also solange unbeachtlich wie sie nicht auf eine Änderung dieses Grundgesetzes abzielt.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler etc. findet kann diese gern behalten 

Beste Grüße

Mottekus


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> YouTube



Ja, bitte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schlagworte:
> 
> - Wieder einen Großen Generalstab aufbauen
> - Budgetrecht dem Bundestag entziehen und im GG festschreiben, dass die Einsatzbereitschaft der Bundeswehr immer gegeben sein muss, egal wieviel Budget das kostet, festestellen soll das natürlich das Militär selbst
> ...


Inzwischen findet man Auszüge des Strategiepapiers an unterschiedlichen Stellen, z.B. hier:
Strategiepapier zur Sicherheitspolitik: AfD will die "Restauration der Bundeswehr" | tagesschau.de
AfD fordert Rueckkehr zur Wehrpflicht - Zustand der Bundeswehr in der Kritik | Politik

Ohne Kommentar versteht doch wieder niemand der deutschen Hasen, was die Rechtsextremen vor haben, und noch weniger verstehen sie die Konsequenzen. Das klingt für den typischen _"ich bin stolz, ein Deutscher zu sein"_ Seppelkopf, der außer einarmigem Bierreißen nichts selber gebacken bekommt auf das er stolz sein könnte, genau nach dem, was er vor dem Fernsehen braucht um noch stolzer zu werden.

Für eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht bin ich ja auch, aber nicht mit Einschränkung der Verweigerungsmöglichkeiten, wie es die AfD fordert, sondern für ausnahmslos alle Jugendlichen und egal in welchem Bereich, also mehr ein Jahr  Staatsdienst.  Der Rest erschaudert. Gegen wen soll die Bundeswehr kampffähig gemacht werden, warum keine Europäische Armee, anstatt nationaler, warum Führungsrolle in Europa, wozu 50.000 Mann Eingreiftruppe und was soll die unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit, die einen Staat im Staate schafft. 

Hackts noch bei der AfD? Und wo bleibt der Aufschrei der Mitte, wenn man diese militaristische Grütze liest?



Mottekus schrieb:


> Art. I 1 besagt das die Würde des Menschen unantastbar ist.


Du hast Die Satire nicht  verstanden. Hoffgang hat es sehr schön herausgearbeitet, dass man der Mehrzahl der AfD Politiker ihre Würde gar nicht nehmen kann, weil sie gar keine haben. Das war kein Aufruf, ihnen die Würde zu nehmen, sondern der satirische Weg, das Brett vor dem Kopf der Rechtsextremen zu zeigen. Die Menschenrechte gelten in diesem Land natürlich auch für demokratiebekämpfende  Rechtsextreme. So sind wir Demokraten im Gegensatz zu dem Rechtsextremen, die gerade die Vorbereitungen zur Machtergreifen planen und dann will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, was diese Spalter aus Artikel 1 machen.


----------



## Mottekus (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Das habe ich dann wohl wirklich nicht erkannt. Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich kann nur mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen wie oft dieser Begriff falsch genutzt und verdreht wird. Lediglich darum ging es mir.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht bin ich ja auch, aber nicht mit Einschränkung der Verweigerungsmöglichkeiten, wie es die AfD fordert, sondern für ausnahmslos alle Jugendlichen und egal in welchem Bereich, also mehr ein Jahr  Staatsdienst.  Der Rest erschaudert. Gegen wen soll die Bundeswehr kampffähig gemacht werden, warum keine Europäische Armee, anstatt nationaler, warum Führungsrolle in Europa, wozu 50.000 Mann Eingreiftruppe und was soll die unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit, die einen Staat im Staate schafft.



Die Wehrpflicht würde auch ich wieder begrüßen. Jedoch darf niemand am Ende zum Wehrdienst gezwungen werden, sondern sollte Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben. Eigentlich fand ich das damalige System doch ganz ordentlich. Entweder Wehrdienst oder Zivildienst.

Die Idee dies auf europäischer Ebene umzusetzen würde ich ebenso unterstützen.

Eine unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit lehne ich strikt ab!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen wie oft dieser Begriff falsch genutzt und verdreht wird. Lediglich darum ging es mir.


Danke, das war auch ein schöner juristischer Exkurs. Viele haben nicht verstanden, warum die Bundeswehr nicht einfach Passierflugzeuge abschießen soll. Das sind in der Tat schwierige moralische Fragen. Artikel 1 macht es aber ganz einfach. Man darf sie nicht abschießen, Punkt.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele haben nicht verstanden, warum die Bundeswehr nicht einfach Passierflugzeuge abschießen soll. Das sind in der Tat schwierige moralische Fragen. Artikel 1 macht es aber ganz einfach. Man darf sie nicht abschießen, Punkt.



Vollkommen korrekt. 
Man darf sie nicht abschießen. Und sollte es im Zweifel dennoch in Betracht ziehen.

Widerspruch? Nein.
Das Dilemma was dahinter steckt ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie eine Rechtsprechung dazu Sorge tragen kann unsere Werte zu erhalten. Hätten wir ein Gesetz, d.h. eine Legitimation, die es erlaubt Flugzeuge unter gewissen Umständen abzuschießen (Wenn ein Klugscheißer jetzt meint Krieg anführen zu müssen...), dann finden hier moralische Grundsätze unserer Gesellschaft ein Ende. Das hat man erkannt und deshalb auch davon abgesehen diese Befugniss zu erteilen. Das Stück Terror hat das Gedankenspiel, was wäre wenn, mal umgesetzt. Und das ist der Zustand den wir wollen und im Grunde brauchen, eine absolute Einzelfallentscheidung bei dem Verantwortung übernommen werden muss und man sich nicht hinter Paragraphen verstecken kann. 

Und genau hier ist die Brücke zur AfD und deren vollkommen untragbaren Vorschlägen.
Indem man z.b. Soldaten nur unter eine Wehrgerichtsbarkeit stellt schafft man ein paralleles Justizsystem in dem nicht gewährleistet werden kann das die demokratischen und moralischen Grundsätze dieses Staates auch eingehalten werden. 
Der Rest der Vorschläge ist einfach nur Dummfug, einen Großen Generalstab braucht heute kein Mensch mehr, wer mit den paar Divisionen nicht klarkommt, der soll Risiko spielen, aber die Finger von Strategie und Taktik lassen, zumal wir auch nichtmehr die Eroberung Frankreichs planen.

Wehrpflicht ist dagegen ein zweischneidiges Thema. Die Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht würde eine Unsumme Geld kosten und doch überschaubaren Nutzen bringen. Nachwuchsgewinnung wäre etwas einfacher, gleichzeitig bindet man unglaublich viele Soldaten mit der Ausbildung und "Betreuung" von Rekruten. Dazu kommt, zum Ende der Wehrpflicht wurden ja schon lange nichtmehr alle wehrpflichtigen Männer eingezogen, gab ja auch nicht genügend Kapazitäten. D.h. hier ist auch viel Populismus im Argument und bislang eher weniger Sachlichkeit. Sehr komplexes Thema, von der Afd, wie immer, sehr vereinfacht damit sich möglichst viele das drunter vorstellen können was sie sich drunter vorstellen wollen.

Und zur Erziehung zum "unerbittlichen Kampf".... Die ersten die ich (und ich meine mich persönlich, dafür steig ich wieder in Uniform) in diese Richtung fürsorglich ausbilden (Man bedenke, harte fordernde Ausbildung IST Fürsorge!) wären AfD Politiker mit einem BMI >25.
Was dieser Dummfug bedeuten soll, man hat das Gefühl, das kommt von Träumern, die den "Stalingrad ist unbedingt zu halten" Befehl für eine gute Idee halten. Das geht zum einen vollkommen an der Einsatzrealität der Bundeswehr vorbei und ist zum anderen extrem nah dran am Opferungsmythos rund um die Wehrmacht oder gar der Waffen SS. Wie schön, das sowas immer diejenigen fordern die garantiert nicht unerbittlich kämpfen würden und höchstens dank des eigenen Körpergewichtes schwitzen. 
Unser Hartz 14 Uwe (Junge), der alte Industriedrucker, ist da einer meiner Lieblinge. Sich schön bei OpInfo eingesetzt, 2 Standorte in Deutschland, Koblenz und Mayen, d.h. Versetzungen bedeuten idR nichtmal einen Umzug, keinen Kampfauftrag, Prädestinierter Drinnie im Einsatz, aber nach der Dienstzeit das gewaltige Wort führen. Interessanterweise sind genau solche militärischen Genies diejenigen die Vorurteile gegen Verteidigungsminister, weiblich haben, noch bevor diese überhaupt den ersten Tag im Amt verbracht hatten.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sind genau solche militärischen Genies diejenigen die Vorurteile gegen Verteidigungsminister, weiblich haben, noch bevor diese überhaupt den ersten Tag im Amt verbracht hatten.


Das Problem ist gar nicht mal das Geschlecht. Sondern das sich viele fragen ob das der richtige Kompetenzbereich ist.
Da die AKK ja ursprünglich ganz was anderes gelernt hat.
Aber es ist ja in der Politik üblich, das Ministerposten mit Personen besetzt werden, die aus ganz anderen Bereichen kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> ... zumal wir auch nichtmehr die Eroberung Frankreichs planen.-....


Waaas, unser Erbfeind und keine Eroberungspläne? Nicht mal so ein bisschen Elsaß-Lothringen? Och manno, da werden die Rechtsextremen aber weinen...

Ich will gar keine klassische Wehrpflicht, ich will ein soziales Jahr, oder nennen wir es besser, ein Jahr freie Selbstverwirklichung. Ich sehe es bei allen meinen Nachhilefkindern, oder nennen wir sie besser Mentorenprogrammkindern, wie wichtig so ein Jahr nach der Schule ist. Am besten im Ausland. Es formt den Charakter viel mehr, als Schule, Ausbildung, Studium oder Beruf. Und dieses Jahr würde ich gerne jedem gönnen, z.B. mit mehreren Stellen über je drei Monate Europaweit, gerne auch mit Grundausbildung beim Bund, damit man sich entscheiden kann, ob es die Berufung ist. Das obere Drittel kann es sich leisten, die Kinder in den Urlaub zu schicken, das mittlere Drittel schafft es mit Arbeit, das untere Drittel kommt nicht einmal auf die Idee.

Das ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes, als die AfD mit ihren Vorschlägen in den Raum schmeißt. Aber ihre rechtsradikale Klientel werden sie damit ansprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nur mal so, Meinungen verbieten, und vermeintlich richtige Moral über Gesetze zu stellen, ist Faschismus.



Ich will dir ja nicht ein Recht auf eine Meinung zu beliebiger Wortwahl absprechen, aber solange du hier im Forum posten möchtest, gilt immer noch:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forensprache ist Deutsch.



Und in dieser Sprache bedeutet das Wort "Faschismus" definitiv etwas anderes, als in deiner selbst zusammengereimten Phantasiesprache. Als Einstieg empfehle ich die nicht immer beste, aber immer bequemste Quelle.



> Aber es gibt sowas wie linken Faschismus ja nicht.



Nö, gibt es nicht, da so ziemlich die einzige Gemeinsamkeit aller linken Bewegungen der Antinationalismus ist und so ziemlich die einzige Gemeinsamkeit aller faschistischen Bewegungen der ausgeprägte Nationalismus, schließen sich beide Begriffe tatsächlich gegenseitig aus. Es gibt linke Rassisten, es gibt linke Militaristen und linke Absolutisten sowieso. Aber linke Faschisten habe ich noch nicht gesehen, sondern nur Nazis, die zu blöd oder unwillens sind zu kapieren, was Faschismus eigentlich bedeutet und denn Begriff deswegen allen anheften, die sie nicht mögen, sowie Trolle, die genau das gleiche machen, um zu provozieren.
In Bezug auf letztere sei erneut an die Forenregeln erinnert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind die Methoden, die dieses AfD nahe Trollnetzwerk anwendet und immer mehr Mitläufer findet:
> Reconquista Germanica – Wikipedia
> 
> Genau wie die Nazis damals, die im Wahlkampf neueste technische Möglichkeiten zur Manipulation der
> ...



Hat schon seine Gründe, dass die Verwendung einiger Begrifflichkeiten und Symbole in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt werden musste, sonst hätten die Rechtsextremen ihnen längst durch missbräuchliche Verwendung jede Bedeutung genommen. Fällt mir ein:
Können wir eigentlich etablieren, dass Höcke ein linkgsrün versiffter Gutmensch ist? 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist nicht absurd, das verfolgt ein Ziel. Es geht um Rassismus und Diskriminierung.
> 
> Es geht darum, durch ständige Wiederholung diese Themen in die Diskussion zu bringen



Bei den Anfragen noch viel banaler: Es geht darum, Medien etwas in diesem Kontext zum Berichten zu geben außer "die AFD wiederholt ihr Mantra".
Nur blöd, dass in diesem Fall niemand darüber berichtet, weil entgegen der Darstellung der AFD sich kaum ein Arsch um queere Belange kümmert 



> Auf die Aussage der Pressesprecherin, dass sie irische Würzeln hätte und jetzt der
> Reporter gefälligst sagen soll, wo seine genetischen Wurzeln liegen,  wäre die einzig
> passende Antwort gewesen: _"Ach, Sie sind so ein typischer irischer Bastard, so ein verarmter
> Untermensch, wie konnten Sie denn Pressesprecherin werden?"  _Aber auf dieses Niveau
> ...



Nö. Die einzig richtige Antwort darauf lautet "_Homo sapiens_. Sie nicht? Auch egal, ich bin da tollerant."




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dort, wo es Strafbar wird, nicht dort, wo sich irgend ein Vollpfosten angegriffen fühlt.



In dem Moment wo ein Mensch angegriffen wird, ist es strafbar 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine genau so eindeutig linke Position, wie es eine klar rechte Position ist das ausländische Kinderporno-Straftäter böse sind weil sie Ausländer sind, während die rechten Hetzer selbst fleißig Kinderpornos schauen?



Ich glaube das ist eine wirre Anderreihung von Behauptungen, die alle bis zwei entweder komplett oder zumindest in der gewählten, weitreichenden Fassung, schlichtweg falsch sind. Und von den anderen beiden beruht die eine auch noch auf  vielfach unterschiedlich definierten Wörtern und die andere benötigt einen Kontext, sodass man selbst diese angreifen könnte, wenn man es darauf anlegt.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nein, darum ging es garnicht.
> Es ging um ...



...die AFD und die Bundeswehr. Sagt jedenfalls dieses komische Ding namens "Titel" über meiner Darstellung des Threads. Wenn es bei dir um was anderes geht, bist du hier falsch.
Tschüss.




sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Wenn sich dieser "Flügel" wirklich letztlich durchsetzt, sehe ich für die Partei auch schwarz bei Wahlen außerhalb des Ostens.



Guck dir die Geschichte der AFD an: Gegründet als elitäre, eurokritische Wirtschaftspartei, die nicht nur kein rassistisches oder frauenfeindliches, sondern schlichtweg gar kein Gesellschaftsbild im Programm hatte. Ein paar Jahre später erste erfolge mit Reaktionsnismus gegen kulturell oder sozial offene Progression und dann der Durchbruch mit Nationalismus, Rassismus und Forderungen, die 1:1 von der NPD übernommen wurden sowie regelmäßigen Äußerungen hochrangiger Parteimitglieder, die klar im rechtsextremen liegen. Der gemäßigte Wirtschaftsflügel hat die Partei längst verlassen, die aufsteigenden neuen Kader stammen aus Burschenschaften, rechtsextremen Kameradschaften und der Neonaziszene. Wieso sollte sich die Entwicklung plötzlich ins genaue Gegenteil verkehren? Die Landesverbände, in denen der Flügel stark ist respektive die die gleichen Thesen verbreiten, erzielen klar die besten Wahlergebnisse und den meisten Mitgliederzuwachs. Der Flügel muss sich nicht in der AFD durchsetzen, er ist längst in prägenden Teilen die AFD. Der Rest dient nur noch als Feigenblättchen.




Mottekus schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht würde auch ich wieder begrüßen. Jedoch darf niemand am Ende zum Wehrdienst gezwungen werden, sondern sollte Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben. Eigentlich fand ich das damalige System doch ganz ordentlich. Entweder Wehrdienst oder Zivildienst.



Wie Eingangs von mir schon erwähnt: Das frühere System war kein entweder/oder und es ließe sich auch wegen der inhärenten Unsicherheit nicht wieder einführen. Es war ein "nur wer so blöd ist, Zivi zu machen, der muss etwas machen, die anderen betreiben Glücksspiel mit einer 80:20 Chance auf Freiheit."




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Waaas, unser Erbfeind und keine Eroberungspläne? Nicht mal so ein bisschen Elsaß-Lothringen? Och manno, da werden die Rechtsextremen aber weinen...



Die AFD versteht sich doch blendent mit dem keineahnungwiediejetztgeradeheißenehemalsFront Nationale.
Viel dringender brauchen die Österreichischen Kollegen Unterstützung/eine Wiederangliederung und Böhmen ist auch schon viel zu lange außerhalb des Reichs.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Können wir eigentlich etablieren, dass Höcke ein linkgsrün versiffter Gutmensch ist?


Der Begriff wird doch längst positiv belegt, weil sich immer mehr verantwortungsbewusste und soziale Menschen selber "linksgrünversifft" nennen. Das ist wie mit dem Begriff "schwul", der früher ebenso diskriminierend genutzt war, heute im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch wertfrei integriert ist. Viel effektiver ist es, Höcke und seine Spießgesellen "rechtsbraun versifft" zu nennen, da wird es ihnen schwer fallen, die Worte positiv zu belegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Naja - die finden rechtsbraun ja positiv, da müssen sie gar nichts machen. Das bringt dann genausowenig, wie einen Nazi "Nazi" zu nennen. Aber ich fänds toll, wenn diese nervigen Anfeindungen aus dem rechten Lager gegen so ziemlich alle anderen in Zukunft daran scheitern würden, dass alle Schmähbegriffe, die den Faschos so einfallen, schon für sie selbst vergeben sind.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerade beim Thema Strafbarkeit der Holocaustleugnung kann man aber auch anderer Meinung sein, wie es z.B. der ehemalige Verfassungsrichter Wolfgang Hoffmann-Riem schon geäußert hat.
> 
> Wer den Holocaust leugnet, ist entweder äußerst ungebildet oder halt ein notorischer Antisemit. Dem ersten sollte man ein gutes Geschichtsbuch geben, den zweiten einfach meiden und gesellschaftlich ächten.
> 
> Ins Gefängnis gehört aber keiner von beiden.



Doch. Weil es eine Straftat ist.

Auch ein Verfassungsrichter kann falsch liegen. Oder er war selber Nazi. Schließlich ist auch unter den Juristen mancher Nazi dabei, die der Staatsanwalt aus Gera oder der AfD-Richter aus Dresden zeigt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein kann man Menschen, die zurückbeleidigen, Vollidioten nennen, im Fussball gibt Zurücktreten auch eine rote Karte, Verständnis für diese Reaktion kann ich trotzdem in dem einen oder anderem Fall aufbringen. Denn einen Vollidioten als Vollidioten zu bezeichnen, ist sicherlich nicht schön, es ist beleidigend, und vermutlich, je nach konkretem Fall auch eine Straftat, in dem einen oder anderem provozierendem Fall aber wie gesagt nachvollziehbar.



Wenn man einen Vollidioten der einen beleidigt hat, zurück beleidigt, fällt die Strafbarkeit weg, da der Vollidiot durch seine Beleidigung eingewilligt hat, selbst beleidigt zu werden und damit die Rechtswidrigkeit wegfällt. 
§ 199 StGB Wechselseitig begangene Beleidigungen - dejure.org



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass sich das Extreme ist der Afd durchsetzen wird.



Es war schon immer so, das sich in solchen Gruppen die Extremen und Lauten durchgesetzt haben. 
Das wurde auch bei der AfD vorhergesagt. 

Deshalb hätte man Höcke usw. sofort ausschließen müssen, wenn man eine demokratische Partei gewollt hätte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit dem Begriff "schwul", der früher ebenso diskriminierend genutzt war, heute im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch wertfrei integriert ist.



So gern, wie der Begriff "schwul" noch allgemein in Beleidigungen eingebaut wird, sehe ich da keinen wertfreien Gebrauch.
Denn damit allein wird schon eine schwulenfeindliche Haltung zum Ausdruck gebracht, was die Beleidigung zum Hassverbrechen macht.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So gern, wie der Begriff "schwul" noch allgemein in Beleidigungen eingebaut wird, sehe ich da keinen wertfreien Gebrauch.
> Denn damit allein wird schon eine schwulenfeindliche Haltung zum Ausdruck gebracht, was die Beleidigung zum Hassverbrechen macht.


Oder wenn jemand hetero ist und von einen anderen als "schwul" bezeichnet wird. Kann das auch als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder wenn jemand hetero ist und von einen anderen als "schwul" bezeichnet wird. Kann das auch als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden.



Drei mal darfst du raten, wie es gemeint ist, wenn jemand oder etwas, was definitiv nicht "schwul" ist ("tuntig" wird ja auch häufiger mal benutzt), so bezeichnet wird. "Ey bist du schwul oder was?!" ist i.d.R. sicherlich keine interessierte Frage nach den sexuellen Präferenzen des Angesprochenen.  Natürlich ist das abwertend gemeint!


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder wenn jemand hetero ist und von einen anderen als "schwul" bezeichnet wird. Kann das auch als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden.



Hatte ich ja oben schon so geschrieben. So eine Beleidigung ist unabhängig vom Betroffenen, sondern sagt nur etwas über die Haltung des Täters. Ich verweise auch mal kurz auf diesen Beitrag: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...trauen-sicherheitskraefte-64.html#post9941167


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich sehe den Thread grade echt spät:
Auch wenn ich gegen den Entwurf der AfD bin ist es erschreckend was Don im Startpost vollkommen unbelegt und unbedacht in den Raum wirft.
Im folgenden zitiere ich nur aus dem Startpost und nur von Don-71.



> Es ist nichts anderes als die Restauration der Armee, die dem Kaiserreich und der Weimarer Republik mehr als geschadet und Unglück gebracht hat und in den Händen der Nazis teilweise zu einer Vebrecherarmee wurde!


Was nun?
Die Armee im Kaiserreich? Es gab mehr als eine Armee im Kaiserreich. Hier wirkte die Armee sehr stark in die Politik und in den Alltag der Menschen. Gesamtdeutsch war im Kaiserreich ausschließlich die Marine.
Die Reichswehr war ein Staat im Staate und oft gar nicht so unpolitisch, aber nicht mehr als gesellschaftliche Idealbild.
Die Wehrmacht hingegen war kein Staat im Staate, ganz im Gegenteil das Primat der Politik galt hier weitaus stärker als heute in der Bundeswehr.

Also Don, vielleicht etwas zu populistisch gewesen und dadurch schlecht ausgedrückt? Faktisch kann man nicht alles gleichzeitig restaurieren.



> Dazu kommt noch der Anspruch auf die militärische Führungsrolle in Europa.


Vollkommen logisch für den Staat mit den meisten Einwohnern und der stärksten Wirtschaft in Europa.



> Mir lief es bei diesem Text eiskalt den Rücken runter, wer sich mit der julikrise 1914 beschäftigt hat, weiß wie schnell die politischen Spielräume eng werden, wenn man kein zivil kontrolliertes Militär hat, das schalten und walten kann, ohne Rechenschaft ablegen zu müssen, den WWII und die Nazis mal außen vor gelassen, wo es noch viel schlimmer mit dem Mißbrauch kam.


Wieder dieser Unsinn, du kannst nicht von den Eigenmächtigkeiten der Generalität im Kaiserreich zum dritten Reich gehen, diese Eigenmächtigkeiten gab es im dritten Reich nicht. Hitler=Oberbefehlshaber=Primat der Politik



> - Wieder einen Großen Generalstab aufbauen


Das findest du erschreckend?


> - Aufbau einer 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe (Original Zitat), die im Inneren und als Grenzschutz eingesetzt werden kann.


Wäre ja fast der alte BGS nur unterm BMVg.


*Sonst kann man zum Vorschlag der AfD nur sagen, dass die Innere Führung nicht zur Diskussion steht!*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gegen den Entwurf der AfD bin ist es erschreckend was Don im Startpost vollkommen unbelegt und unbedacht in den Raum wirft.


Wie interpretierst Du die AfD Vorschläge?

Don hat meiner Meinung nach keineswegs überzeichnet, sondern die NSAfD Politik im Kontext der Zeit erläutert. Die wenigsten Wölfe sagen mit klaren Worten, wie sie morden wollen. Es wird gut klingend dargestellt und der schlichte Zeitgenosse fällt darauf rein. Kein einziger der AfD Vorschläge ist notwenidg, kein einziger hat positve Folgen für die Demokratie


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Salve,

der Große Generalstab im Kaiserreich, hatte keinen Einfluss auf die Politik? Geschichte 6-?

Seit wann ist es in einer Demokratie üblich, dass das Militär selbständig über sein Budget entscheidet, was die Afd will, dazu will sie die Zivilkontrolle massivst abbauen!

Der Bundesgrenzschutz war Polizei, der Einsatz der Bundeswehr ist im Inneren der BRD, durch das Grundgesetz verboten, politische Bildung auch 6-?

Ich habe den Artikel in der FAZ gelesen, die sind in der Regel gut informiert, nur leider wurde der Artikel später kostenpflichtig, aber klatsche mal Beifall den AfD Offiziern, die dieses grundgesetzwidrige Pamphlet erstellt haben!


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Bundesgrenzschutz war Polizei,


Ab den 80er Jahren vielleicht. Davor war er paramilitärisch, mit eigenen Schützenpanzern, Panzerabwehrmitteln, Mörsern, etc. Selbst auf den Schiffen im Bereich Nord- und Ostsee waren Bordkanonen verbaut. Nicht umsonst wurde er vor Gründung der Bundeswehr auch als Adenauers Ersatzarmee bezeichnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ab den 80er Jahren vielleicht.


Die Jüngeren wissen das nicht mehr, sei nachsichtig


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Jüngeren wissen das nicht mehr, sei nachsichtig


So alt bin ich aber noch nicht, Frau Highlander.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie interpretierst Du die AfD Vorschläge?


Einerseits als Angriff auf die innere Führung, anderseits als Umformulierung bereits existierender Strukturen und man orientiert sich teilweise an anderen Staaten was den Einsatz im inneren und die Reservisten betrifft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Don hat meiner Meinung nach keineswegs überzeichnet, sondern die NSAfD Politik im Kontext der Zeit erläutert. Die wenigsten Wölfe sagen mit klaren Worten, wie sie morden wollen. Es wird gut klingend dargestellt und der schlichte Zeitgenosse fällt darauf rein. Kein einziger der AfD Vorschläge ist notwenidg, kein einziger hat positve Folgen für die Demokratie


Hast du das Dokument gelesen? Wirklich vieles wird jetzt schon gemacht, einige Sachen sind kritisch und die Tonalität klingt oft eher nach WW1 und Weimar.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> der Große Generalstab im Kaiserreich, hatte keinen Einfluss auf die Politik? Geschichte 6-?


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
"Hier wirkte die Armee sehr stark in die Politik"
Wo hast du das was du schreibst gelesen? Ehrlich: Will ich wissen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist es in einer Demokratie üblich, dass das Militär selbständig über sein Budget entscheidet, was die Afd will, dazu will sie die Zivilkontrolle massivst abbauen!


Steht da auch nicht, kritisiert wird folgendes:
Art 87a (1) S2 GG
" Ihre zahlenmäßige Stärke und die Grundzüge ihrer Organisation müssen sich aus dem Haushaltsplan ergeben."
Kurz gesagt keinen Mindestetat für die Bundeswehr und das wird kritisiert. Kann man drüber denken wie man will.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Bundesgrenzschutz war Polizei, der Einsatz der Bundeswehr ist im Inneren der BRD, durch das Grundgesetz verboten, politische Bildung auch 6-?


Siehe Poultons Kommentar. Ein Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren ist grundsätzlich im engen Rahmen möglich.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Artikel in der FAZ gelesen, die sind in der Regel gut informiert, nur leider wurde der Artikel später kostenpflichtig, aber klatsche mal Beifall den AfD Offiziern, die dieses grundgesetzwidrige Pamphlet erstellt haben!


Ich lese auch gerne FAZ, aber hast du das Dokument selbst gelesen?

Für alle:
https://www.afdbundestag.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/156/2019/06/Endfassung-SK-Bundeswehr-26.06.pdf

Es geht mir hier nicht darum die AfD zu verteidigen, will ich auch gar nicht, ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es nicht hilft 
zu argumentieren, wenn man sich nicht richtig ausdrücken kann. Wie Don schon sagte, das sind Offiziere und die können euch argumentativ in der Luft zerreißen,
wenn ihr eure Kritik nicht richtig  artikulieren könnt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Salve,

Moment mal!

In der FAZ stand explizit, das die Einsatzbereitschaft der Bundeswehr ins GG soll mit entsprechendem "fließendem Budget" (Einsatzbereitschaft muss immer gegeben sein), und jetzt kommt der eigentliche Hammer, das Militär selbst entscheidet über seine Einsatzbereitschaft, nicht der Bundestag und nicht der Verteisigungsminister, sondern wohl eher der "neue" Generalstab!
Faktisch ist damit sowohl das Budgetrecht des Bundestages ausgehebelt plus eine zivile Kontrolle!

Die Bundeswehr ist nur unter ganz bestimmten Vorraussetzungen im Inneren einzusetzen, Katastrophenschutz und z.B. Abschuss von zivilen Flugzeugen, die als Terrorwaffen missbraucht werden.
Hier geht es aber wörtlich um eine 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe (wo habe ich den Begriff schon mal gehört), der Bundewehr, die explizit zum Grenzschutz und als Hilfe der Polizei im Inneren fungieren soll, was das bei der AfD heißt, kann sich jeder an zwei Fingern ausrechnen. 
Das ist eindeutig Grundgesetzwidrig!

Edit:
@ Sparanus
Um das nochmal klar zu machen, es gibt in diesem Pamphlet zwei Dinge, die einmal auf das Kaiserreich und einmal auf die (Wehrmacht)/SS hindeuten.

Kaiserreich: . Generalstab, massiver Abbau der zivilen Kontrolle, Entzug des Budgetrechts des Bundestages durch die Hintertür.

Nazizeit: 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe, die auch im Inneren eingesetzt werden soll und kann, weil sie in dem Pamphlet extra aufgeführt ist, samt Aufgaben, was zu einem massiven Missbrauch der Soldaten zu politischer Unterdrückung anderer politischer Kräfte oder Minderheiten führen kann . Damit wäre dann die Bundeswehr auf einer ähnlichen Stufe wie die Wehrmacht und das schließe ich bei einer AfD und Höcke keinesfalls aus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Moment mal!...
> Das ist eindeutig Grundgesetzwidrig!


Na und, dass interessiert doch eine NSAfD nicht. Die scheiBen auf die Verfassung


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

@Don
In der FAZ steht blablabla. Ich habe dir das Dokument verlinkt wo steht dort Verfügungstruppe? *Seite und Zeile!*
Strg+F liefert dazu nichts, andere Seiten die darüber schreiben auch nicht. Kommt dieses Wort vielleicht vom FAZ Autor? 
Komm ich warte.


> Das ist eindeutig Grundgesetzwidrig!


Ja und deswegen steht in dem Text auch, dass das GG geändert werden muss. Es unterliegt nicht der Ewigkeitsklausel also kann man fordern es zu ändern.


> Kaiserreich: . Generalstab, massiver Abbau der zivilen Kontrolle, Entzug des Budgetrechts des Bundestages durch die Hintertür.


Der Generalsstab ist für die AfD ein Schlagwort. Warum war er im Kaisereich nötig? Das Kaiserreich hatte kein Kriegsministerium und eine Dienststelle muss das ja alles koordinieren.
Abbau der zivilen Kontrolle. Zivile Kontrolle? Ja die AfD will mehr Soldaten in der Verwaltung statt Beamter. Nicht mein Fachgebiet.
Entzug des Budgetrechts? Eine Einschränkung ja. Gegenfrage nur so: Ist es gut, wenn morgen eine Regierung an die Macht kommt und dem BMVg nur noch 10 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr  zugesteht? Nur zum Nachdenken.


> Nazizeit: 50000 Mann Verfügungstruppe, die auch im Inneren eingesetzt werden soll und kann, weil sie in dem Pamphlet extra aufgeführt ist, samt Aufgaben, was zu einem massiven Missbrauch der Soldaten zu politischer Unterdrückung anderer politischer Kräfte oder Minderheiten führen kann . Damit wäre dann die Bundeswehr auf einer ähnlichen Stufe wie die Wehrmacht und das schließe ich bei einer AfD und Höcke keinesfalls aus!


1. Das Wort "Verfügungstruppe" hab ich im PDF nicht gesehen. Wenn ich es übersehen hab, siehe oben.  Außerdem ja der Begriff spielt auf die SS an, aber warum kommst du dann mit der Wehrmacht? Im übrigen rein rechtlich gesehen war die SS die Polizei des Reiches. Wo ist jetzt die Verbindung zur Wehrmacht? 
2. Es gibt Staaten die das Militär im Inneren einsetzen zum Beispiel Frankreich und die USA. In den USA hat man zum Beispiel militärisch den Zugang von Schwarzen zur Universität erzwungen (Stand in the Schoolhouse Door – Wikipedia)
3. Nochmal dein Vergleich zur Wehrmacht ist historisch zum kotzen inkorrekt. Verfügungstruppe=SS=Polizei/Paramilitär (entspricht also grob dem ehemaligen BGS die bis 1994 Kombattantenstatus hatten)

Don sei besser als die, über die du dich beschwerst. Sei korrekt, das ist deine Pflicht in einem ordentlichen Diskurs.


Add:
Fällt euch nicht das wirklich komische auf?
Landesverteidigung stärken, aber Russland annähern. Da fragt man sich gegen wen man sich dann verteidigen soll. Das ganze geht nicht auf


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Bundesgrenzschutz war Polizei, der Einsatz der Bundeswehr ist im Inneren der BRD, durch das Grundgesetz verboten, politische Bildung auch 6-?



Stimmt so pauschal nicht.
Die Bundeswehr kann in limitierten Fällen, u.a. bei inneren Notstand (z.B. Bedrohung der freiheitlichen Grundordnung durch bewaffnete Aufständische) und Naturkatastrophen (siehe Hochwasser in der Vergangenheit, oder jüngst beim Waldbrand in Brandenburg, mit den Pionierpanzern), durchaus im innern eingesetzt werden,.
Die Bandbreite ist im innern aber natürlich eben stark reglementiert und limitiert.

Ich empfehle dazu auch mal hier rein zu schauen:

Rechtliche Huerden des Grundgesetzes: Darf die Bundeswehr im Innern helfen? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Auf die schnelle, ich Antworte noch ausführlich.

Ich gebe dir Recht mit der Einordnung Wehrmacht und SS (Polizei), du hängst dich jetzt daran auf, das kann man machen!

Ich hänge mich aber daran auf, das die AfD für die Bundeswehr 50000 Mann explizit für Grenzschutz und dem Einsatz im Inneren ausbilden will und dann auch eventuell im Inneren einsetzen will.

Wenn diese "Bundeswehrtruppen" einmal widerrechtlich eingestzt werden (Unterdrückung von Minderheiten oderr politischen Gegnern), was ich bei der AfD für möglich halte, wird die Bundeswehr automatisch zu einer verbrecherischen Organisation, und als das wird die Wehrmacht unter Historikern bezeichnet, weil sie durch die Nazis missbraucht wurde und sich missbrauchen lassen hat, die Wehrmacht war in Kriegsverbrecherische Handlungen tief verstrickt.

Welche Verbrechen man im Endeffekt begeht ist für mich hier erstmal zweitrangig, die AfD Vorschläge erhöhen die Möglichkeit, das die Bundeswehr in Verbrechen einbezogen wird enorm.

Ich bin auch keineswegs darüber beruhigt, dass das die USA und Frankreich anders handhaben, stell dir nur mal den Front National mit Verfügungsgewalt über die  Armee und dem Einsatz im Inneren vor, da wird mir ganz anders, bei Trump verhält es sich nicht ein Jota anders, der ist nur im Moment noch zu gut eingehegt von der Verfassung und dem Establishment.

Edit.
@Nightslaver

Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mein Post 185 lesen würdest!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ,...  die Wehrmacht war in Kriegsverbrecherische Handlungen tief verstrickt....



_" Dass die Wehrmachtsausstellung nach einer Auszeit und Umbauphase im  November wieder an die Öffentlichkeit getreten ist, war ein positives  Ereignis des Jahres 2001. Trotzdem gibt es kritische Stimmen: Sie kommen  von rechter und konservativer Seite (die Neonazis begannen wieder mit  lautstark-dumpfen Protesten), sie kommen aber auch von einer Seite, die  sich ansonsten vollinhaltlich mit der ursprünglichen Intention der  Ausstellung identifiziert hatte. ...

Sie [_die alte Wehrmachtsausstellung, A.d.TE. _]belegte mit Bild- und Schriftdokumenten, daß die                          Wehrmacht im Zweiten Weltkrieg weder »sauber« noch bloß                          »verstrickt« war in Kriegsverbrechen und Verbrechen gegen                          die Menschlichkeit, sondern Verbrechen gegen Militär und                          Zivilbevölkerung der gegnerischen Mächte mit Vorsatz und                          planmäßig beging. All das war nicht neu, sondern in                          Jahrzehnten erarbeitet, dokumentiert und dargestellt worden.                          Wenn freilich erst diese Ausstellung vielen Menschen die                          Augen über die bestialischen Verbrechen der Wehrmacht                          geöffnet hat, so bestätigt dies nur, wie schwer es die                          historische Wahrheit in dieser Bundesrepublik hatte und hat,                          die große Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen. ...

Dennoch kolportierte die FAZ dieser Tage erneut die Legende,                          die Wehrmachtsausstellung des Hamburger                          Reemtsma-Instituts sei 1999 wegen ihrer fachlichen Mängel                          und Fehler geschlossen worden. Doch nicht weil dieses oder                          jenes Foto falsch beschriftet war, sondern weil die                          Wanderausstellung in der Öffentlichkeit Lerneffekte bewirkte,                          wollten konservative Kräfte eine Schließung der Ausstellung                          erzwingen. ...

__Die jetzt in Berlin unter dem Titel                          »Verbrechen der Wehrmacht. Dimensionen des                          Vernichtungskrieges« präsentierte Schau ist mehr als doppelt                          so groß und hat ein völlig neues Konzept. Ihre zentralen,                          einführenden Teile befassen sich mit der Planung des                          Vernichtungskrieges und dem Kriegsvölkerrecht. In sechs                          Bereichen werden Dimensionen des Vernichtungskrieges                          gegen die Sowjetunion gezeigt, und zwar der Völkermord an                          den sowjetischen Juden, das Massensterben der sowjetischen                          Kriegsgefangenen, die Politik des Aushungerns, die                          Deportationen zur Zwangsarbeit, die Verbrechen im                          Antipartisanenkrieg sowie Repressalien und                          Geiselerschießungen auf dem Balkan.   ...

Der Krieg                          gegen die Sowjetunion unterschied sich grundsätzlich vom                          Krieg im Westen, nur er wurde als Vernichtungskrieg geplant                          und geführt. Er war auf verbrecherische Ziele gerichtet und                          bediente sich verbrecherischer Mittel. Die meisten und die                          schlimmsten Verbrechen beging die Wehrmacht nicht bei                          Kampfhandlungen, sondern als Besatzungsmacht: mit dem                          Verhungernlassen der Kriegsgefangenen, den                          Massenrepressalien gegen die Zivilbevölkerung, der oft                          mörderischen Zwangsarbeit, den Judentransporten und dem                          Völkermord an den Juden. Mit der Dauer des Krieges wuchsen                          Zahl und Intensität der Verbrechen und der daran beteiligten                          Soldaten. "_
Quelle: Wehrmachtsausstellung, Kriegsverbrechen (Friedensratschlag)

Und dann will die AfD dieser "Mörderband", so zumindest meine Meinung über den völkerrechtswidrigen Vernichtungskrieg,  ein ehrendes Andenken verschaffen. Das ist Geschichtsklitterei der übelsten Sorte


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Bundeswehr: Ex-Drei-Sterne-General bei der AfD | tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Der Krieg gegen die Sowjetunion unterschied sich grundsätzlich vom Krieg im Westen, nur er wurde als Vernichtungskrieg geplant und geführt. Er war auf verbrecherische Ziele gerichtet und bediente sich verbrecherischer Mittel. Die meisten und die schlimmsten Verbrechen beging die Wehrmacht nicht bei Kampfhandlungen, sondern als Besatzungsmacht: mit dem Verhungernlassen der Kriegsgefangenen, den Massenrepressalien gegen die Zivilbevölkerung, der oft mörderischen Zwangsarbeit, den Judentransporten und dem Völkermord an den Juden. Mit der Dauer des Krieges wuchsen Zahl und Intensität der Verbrechen und der daran beteiligten Soldaten. "



Starker Absatz und auch völlig korrekt, ich finde es gut das du es kurz und bündig plus differenziert auf den Punkt gebracht hast.

Dieses Thema ist für mich sehr stark emotional aufgeladen und auch "leidvoll" (Diskussionen), weil ich zu Hause mit einem Großvater genau diese Auseinandersetzungen hatte und die wirkliche Einsicht bis zum Schluss fehlte, überigens bei der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der damaligen Kriegsteilnehmer. Ich hatte auf der einen Seite das Glück einen Großvater zu haben, der nicht geschwiegen hat, sondern mit mir über seine Kriegserlebnisse gesprochen hat, die Wehrmachtsausstellung aber als direkten Angriff auf seine soldatische Ehre und die seiner Kameraden gesehen hat. Da er mich seit dem ich 15 Jahre alt war mitgenommen hat auf Kameradschaftstreffen, hatte ich einen tiefen Einblick, wie die Mehrzahl gedacht hat.

Es ist nicht möglich gewesen oder nur sehr schwer, differenziert zu argumentieren und an die Abstraktionsfähigkeit zu appelieren, die Wehrmacht als Ganzes zu sehen und die Verbrechen in die sie verstrickt war, losgelöst von eigenem subjektiven Erleben und dem militärischen Verhalten in der eigenen Umgebung. Es wurde negiert, heruntergespielt, teilweise als Lügen diffamiert etc, es war ziemlich unmöglich wirklich an die Leute heranzukommen.
Ich habe versucht ihnen klar zu machen, das Niemand ihre soldatischen Leistungen oder auch soldatische Ehre wirklich angreift, aber wenn die eigene Organisation zu der man gehört schwerste GEPLANTE Verbrechen begeht ist das wie im Volksmund, mit gehangen mit gefangen. Wirklich durch gedrungen bin ich aber nie. Es ist auch sehr schwer sich selber einzugestehen, Teil einer verbrecherischen Organisation gewesen zu sein, auch wenn man mit diesen Verbrechen erstmal wenig oder nichts persönlich zu tuen hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Alle Zitate von Don:



> Ich hänge mich aber daran auf, das die AfD für die Bundeswehr 50000 Mann explizit für Grenzschutz und dem Einsatz im Inneren ausbilden will und dann auch eventuell im Inneren einsetzen will.


Ich weiß nicht, ich plane es ja nicht, ob wir zusätzliche Kräfte brauchen um die Polizei zu unterstützen. Aber gehen wir davon aus, dass wir von Zeit zu Zeit Tausende Kräfte brauchen, die die Polizei unterstützen.
Was können wir tun? Polizisten sind Beamte sie sind idR. ihr ganzes Berufsleben bei der Polizei. Also müssen wir, wenn wir diese Kräfte von der Polizei nehmen, diese Kräfte dauerhaft vorhalten.
Soldat auf Zeit ist man dagegen nur für maximal 25 Jahre und danach ist man in der Reserve. 
Kurz gesagt: Bei der Polizei gibt es keine Reserve.
Also wenn wir kurzfristig im Inneren eine Reserve haben wollen brauchen wir Militär oder ein neues Polizeikonzept mit einer Reserve (PaZ Polizist auf Zeit?  )


> Welche Verbrechen man im Endeffekt begeht ist für mich hier erstmal zweitrangig, die AfD Vorschläge erhöhen die Möglichkeit, das die Bundeswehr in Verbrechen einbezogen wird enorm.


Das ist eine Scheinargumentation.
Wenn die Situation so wäre würde entsprechende Partei einfach die Polizei einsetzen. In Deutschland gibt es so wenige und schwache Waffen in Privathänden, dass man nichtmal die Waffen, die nur das Militär hat braucht.
Da freut man sich als Demonstrant natürlich, wenn da ein Polizist geschossen hat und kein Soldat. Du siehst, dass das Unsinn ist. Wenn wir einmal so weit sind, dass sowas in Deutschland passiert macht es eh keinen Unterschied mehr.


> die Wehrmacht war in Kriegsverbrecherische Handlungen tief verstrickt.


Es geht um Innenpolitik daher passt das absolut nicht zum Thema.


> Starker Absatz und auch völlig korrekt, ich finde es gut das du es kurz und bündig plus differenziert auf den Punkt gebracht hast.


Nennt sich trotzdem Thema verfehlt. Nur weil es richtig ist, passt es hier nicht automatisch hin.


Im übrigen ist die einzige Partei die jemals Militär mit schweren Waffen (inklusive Artillerie und Bomber) gegen die Deutsche Bevölkerung eingesetzt hat grade in Regierungsverantwortung.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Könntest du den letzten Satz bitte erklären?

Edit:

Dir ist aber schon klar, das bis auf die Bundespolizei, die Polizei den Ländern untersteht, bei der Bundeswehr ist das anders gelagert, die untersteht direkt/indirekt dem Verteidigungsminister/ium (Parlamentsvorbehalt), aber im gedachten Extremfall halt der "Bundesregierung".

Ich finde das gar keine Scheinargumentation und im übrigen, wo besteht denn Grund außer im Katastrophenfall oder "Terror" überhaupt die Bundeswehr im Inneren einzusetzen?
Bis jetzt ist die Polizei seit Gründung der BRD doch recht gut alleine zu Rande gekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Könntest du den letzten Satz bitte erklären?


Novemberrevolution – Wikipedia
Kieler Matrosenaufstand – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ok, die Bomber haben mich dann aus dem Konzept gebracht, die verortne ich gedanklich erst ab den 30er Jahren.
Wer selber mit Kriegswaffen eine Revolution startet, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er eine auf die Mütze bekommt, vor allen dingen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung  so gar kein Interesse an dieser Revolution hatte, jedenfalls nicht die geplante nach ganz links.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das bis auf die Bundespolizei, die Polizei den Ländern untersteht, bei der Bundeswehr ist das anders gelagert, die untersteht direkt/indirekt dem Verteidigungsminister/ium (Parlamentsvorbehalt), aber im gedachten Extremfall halt der "Bundesregierung".


Die Bundeswehr untersteht immer dem IBuK und nicht der "Bundesregierung" und das ist außer im V Fall halt der Verteidigungsminister.
Und was ist jetzt der Unterschied ob Innenminister oder Verteidigungsminister sagt, dass jetzt Rambazamba gemacht werden soll?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde das gar keine Scheinargumentation und im übrigen, wo besteht denn Grund außer im Katastrophenfall oder "Terror" überhaupt die Bundeswehr im Inneren einzusetzen?
> Bis jetzt ist die Polizei seit Gründung der BRD doch recht gut alleine zu Rande gekommen.


Darum geht es gar nicht, es geht nur darum, dass die Angst unbegründet ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ok, die Bomber haben mich dann aus dem Konzept gebracht, die verortne ich gedanklich erst ab den 30er Jahren.
> Wer selber mit Kriegswaffen eine Revolution startet, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er eine auf die Mütze bekommt, vor allen dingen, wenn die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung  so gar kein Interesse an dieser Revolution hatte, jedenfalls nicht die geplante nach ganz links.


Du hast dich nicht sehr gut informiert Don...


----------



## JePe (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Generalsstab ist für die AfD ein Schlagwort. Warum war er im Kaisereich nötig? Das Kaiserreich hatte kein Kriegsministerium und eine Dienststelle muss das ja alles koordinieren.



Diese Dienststelle gibt es und heisst Bundesministerium der Verteidigung. Notwendigkeit fuer einen "Generalstab" sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht und vermute, dass es sich bei dieser Phrase bestenfalls um ein Angebot fuer solche WaehlerInnen handelt, die eine romantisch-verbraemte Vorstellung vom alles-besser-Damals haben.

Uebrigens gab es bis zum 4. Februar 1938 auch im Deutschen Reich ein Kriegsministerium. An diesem Tag wurde es durch das Oberkommando der Wehrmacht ersetzt. O.K., "Generalstab" klingt da fescher - aber ich ahne irgendwie, dass es strukturell dem, wovon man im Fuehrungsbunker der NSAfD traeumt, schon ziemlich nahe kommt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Abbau der zivilen Kontrolle. Zivile Kontrolle? Ja die AfD will mehr Soldaten in der Verwaltung statt Beamter. Nicht mein Fachgebiet.



Die Bundeswehr ist eine Parlamentsarmee: das Parlament entscheidet, ob und mit welcher Zielsetzung sie eingesetzt wird. Umgekehrt wird die Bundeswehr im Bundesministerium der Verteidigung durch den jeweiligen Generalinspekteur vertreten. De facto ist dies eine Gewaltenteilung. Das Angebot der NSAfD lautet: "Die Verwaltung dient der kaempfenden Truppe". Wir sollten uns gut ueberlegen, ob wir diese Buechse der Pandora schon wieder oeffnen wollen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Entzug des Budgetrechts? Eine Einschränkung ja. Gegenfrage nur so: Ist es gut, wenn morgen eine Regierung an die Macht kommt und dem BMVg nur noch 10 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr zugesteht? Nur zum Nachdenken.



Ich erkenne beim besten Wille nicht, welche politische Kraft in Deutschland mit einer realistischen Aussicht darauf, den Bundeshaushalt (mit) zu bestimmen, solche Absichten verfolgen koennte. Du? Even if - falls "an die Macht kommt" synonym fuer "gewaehlt wird" steht, dann ist das eben so. Freie Wahlen schliessen die Option ein, Dummkoepfe zu waehlen. Dieser Tage wieder sehr im Trend.



Sparanus schrieb:


> 1. Das Wort "Verfügungstruppe" hab ich im PDF nicht gesehen.



Stimmt. Von "Alarmkraeften fuer den Bevoelkerungsschutz" und einem "gekaderten Reservistenkorps" mit u. a. dem Auftrag des "erweiterten militaerischen Einsatzes im Inland", weil nach Lesart der NSAfD eine Trennung der "inneren und aeusseren Sicherheit des Landes" nicht mehr moeglich sei, ist dafuer wiederholt die Rede. Auch von gekaperten Flugzeugen. Was der gekaderte Bevoelkerungskorpsreservist gegen diese tun koennte, laesst man vorsichtshalber offen. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht war diesbezueglich vor einigen Jahren ja mal eher skeptisch und hat das auch mit dem Verweis auf den Artikel 1 begruendet. Und der unterliegt sehr wohl der Ewigkeitsgarantie. Immerhin haette die Truppe den Breitscheidplatz absperren koennen. Vielleicht hat man bei der NSAfD aber auch einfach nur Angst davor, dass der Sender Gleiwitz wieder on air geht? Wahrlich, Vorsicht ist die Mutter des gesunden Volkskoerpers.

tl;dr: Die NSAfD bringt Truppen in Stellung gegen einen Feind, den es so nicht gibt und, wenn doch, mit dem Vorschlaghammer Bundeswehr kaum sinnvoll zu bekaempfen waere. Die Bevoelkerung schuechtert man dazu mit Raeuberpistolen aus dem Kaaruzo-Verlag ein und die Soldaten umgarnt man mit einem bunten Strauss an Wahlversprechen; wohlwissend, dass man nie wird liefern muessen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Was der gekaderte Bevoelkerungskorpsreservist gegen diese tun koennte, laesst man vorsichtshalber offen.



Na die könnten das gekaperte Passagierflugzeug dann mit einer "Buk" abschießen, natürlich nur falls sie nicht versehentlich das falsche erwischen (man weiß ja von anderer Stelle wie gut Resservisten / Milizen in sowas sind).


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Diese Dienststelle gibt es und heisst Bundesministerium der Verteidigung. Notwendigkeit fuer einen "Generalstab" sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht und vermute, dass es sich bei dieser Phrase bestenfalls um ein Angebot fuer solche WaehlerInnen handelt, die eine romantisch-verbraemte Vorstellung vom alles-besser-Damals haben.


Klar ist es eine Phrase und das BMVg ist nicht direkt vergleichbar.


> Uebrigens gab es bis zum 4. Februar 1938 auch im Deutschen Reich ein Kriegsministerium. An diesem Tag wurde es durch das Oberkommando der Wehrmacht ersetzt. O.K., "Generalstab" klingt da fescher - aber ich ahne irgendwie, dass es strukturell dem, wovon man im Fuehrungsbunker der NSAfD traeumt, schon ziemlich nahe kommt.


Ich habe Kaiserreich geschrieben! Kaiserreich! Wie schwer ist es denn mal zu lesen? Meine Fresse bin ich hier in der Grundschule?
Das Reichswehrministerium wurde erst in der Weimarer Republik gegründet. Aber Hauptsache Fresse aufreißen oder?


> Die Bundeswehr ist eine Parlamentsarmee: das Parlament entscheidet, ob und mit welcher Zielsetzung sie eingesetzt wird. Umgekehrt wird die Bundeswehr im Bundesministerium der Verteidigung durch den jeweiligen Generalinspekteur vertreten. De facto ist dies eine Gewaltenteilung. Das Angebot der NSAfD lautet: "Die Verwaltung dient der kaempfenden Truppe". Wir sollten uns gut ueberlegen, ob wir diese Buechse der Pandora schon wieder oeffnen wollen.


Du vermischt wieder 2 Sachen.


> Ich erkenne beim besten Wille nicht, welche politische Kraft in Deutschland mit einer realistischen Aussicht darauf, den Bundeshaushalt (mit) zu bestimmen, solche Absichten verfolgen koennte. Du? Even if - falls "an die Macht kommt" synonym fuer "gewaehlt wird" steht, dann ist das eben so. Freie Wahlen schliessen die Option ein, Dummkoepfe zu waehlen. Dieser Tage wieder sehr im Trend.


Ich weise nur darauf hin was möglich ist. Meiner Meinung nach würden das maximal wenige Linke machen, nichtmal die Grünen.


> Von "Alarmkraeften fuer den Bevoelkerungsschutz" und einem "gekaderten Reservistenkorps" mit u. a. dem Auftrag des "erweiterten militaerischen Einsatzes im Inland", weil nach Lesart der NSAfD eine Trennung der "inneren und aeusseren Sicherheit des Landes" nicht mehr moeglich sei, ist dafuer wiederholt die Rede.


Deutschland ist innerhalb der großen westlichen Demokratien aber eher die Ausnahme und wir sollten nicht so tun als wären wir mit der Durchsetzung dieser Forderung auf der Stufe mit Staaten wie Russland oder China.


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht war diesbezueglich vor einigen Jahren ja mal eher skeptisch und hat das auch mit dem Verweis auf den Artikel 1 begruendet. Und der unterliegt sehr wohl der Ewigkeitsgarantie.


Ach ja das Luftsicherheitsgesetz, klar man darf das nicht gesetzlich regeln. Wie es bei einem RENEGADE wirklich gerichtlich ausgehen würde ist eine andere Sache.
Und ja spezifisch militärische Waffen im inneren sind auch ein Problem. Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt wozu das nötig wäre, aber die Schweden machen es 
Schweden: Mit Bomben gegen Waldbraende - forstpraxis.de


----------



## JePe (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutschland ist innerhalb der großen westlichen Demokratien aber eher die Ausnahme und wir sollten nicht so tun als wären wir mit der Durchsetzung dieser Forderung auf der Stufe mit Staaten wie Russland oder China.



Deutschland ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Ausnahme - historisch betrachtet wie gegenwaertig. Ansonsten ist es mir relativ wurscht, ob andere europaeische Staaten gesetztliche Regelungen geschaffen haben, die den Einsatz ihrer Streitkraefte im Inneren ermoeglichen. Wer das auch fuer Deutschland fordert, sollte erklaeren koennen, warum _wir_ das tun sollten. Welchen Mehrwert es dem Buerger, um dessen Sicherheit die NSAfD ach so besorgt zu sein vorgibt, bringen wuerde. Und da faellt mir irgendwie kein Szenario ein, dass nicht auch gegenwaertig schon durch das Grundgesetz abgedeckt waere.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja das Luftsicherheitsgesetz, klar man darf das nicht gesetzlich regeln. Wie es bei einem RENEGADE wirklich gerichtlich ausgehen würde ist eine andere Sache.



... nur dass ich das auch richtig verstehe: es waere zwar illegal, aber machen koennte man es ja trotzdem und wer weiss, wenn man den richtigen Richter erwischt, kommt man vielleicht mit einem Rueffel davon?

Der Abschuss eines entfuehrten Passagierflugzeuges in einer Flugphase, in der es als wahrscheinlich angesehen werden koennte, dass es fuer eine terroristische Tat verwendet werden soll, wuerde eine nicht abschaetzbare Zahl von Todesopfern fordern - getoetete Passagiere plus X, wobei X fuer den "Kollateralschaden" in dem Gebiet steht, in dem Truemmerteile niedergehen wuerden. Dementgegen steht eine wiederum nicht abschaetzbare Zahl von Todesopfern, die zu beklagen waeren, wenn die Tat vollendet wird. Vom mathematischen Aspekt mal ganz abgesehen leuchtet mir nicht ein, weshalb das Eine weniger entsetzlich sein sollte als das Andere?

Menschen tun schlimme Dinge. Der Staat sollte sich nicht in dem Irrsinn verrennen, ihm im Wissen, es nicht verhindern zu koennen, zuvorkommen zu wollen. Ich fuer meinen Teil brauche keinen wohlgesonnenen Richter um zu erkennen, dass das nicht nur illegal, sondern vor allem vollkommen sinnlos und unmenschlich ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe Kaiserreich geschrieben! Kaiserreich! Wie schwer ist es denn mal zu lesen? Meine Fresse bin ich hier in der Grundschule?
> Das Reichswehrministerium wurde erst in der Weimarer Republik gegründet. Aber Hauptsache Fresse aufreißen oder?



Ich habe mich nicht auf das Kaiserreich bezogen (warum auch? schliesslich existiert das noch laenger nicht mehr als das Deutsche Reich), sondern auf das Oberkommando der Wehrmacht - durch das eine zu der Zeit bestehende parlamentarische Institution, das Reichswehrministerium, ersetzt wurde. Also exakt die Abfolge, die von der NSAfD nun auch propagiert wird: weniger Parlament, mehr Armee. Kontext und so. Vielleicht liest Du ja selbst etwas aufmerksamer und, wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt, feilst an Deinen Umgangsformen? Nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Wer das auch fuer Deutschland fordert, sollte erklaeren koennen, warum wir das tun sollten.


Und wer dagegen ist sollte sich darauf beschränken zu sagen, dass es nicht nötig ist bzw. qualifizierte Gegenargumente bringen und nicht so tun als würde im Anschluss an so eine  Regelung das vierte Reich entstehen.
Gründe dagegen gibt es genug, der Bezug auf die Nazizeit ist aber keiner.


> ... nur dass ich das auch richtig verstehe: es waere zwar illegal, aber machen koennte man es ja trotzdem und wer weiss, wenn man den richtigen Richter erwischt, kommt man vielleicht mit einem Rueffel davon?


Nein du siehst das nicht richtig.
Ich könnte jetzt was dazu schreiben, aber die Diskussion gab es schon durch den Film Terror und da wird es recht gut erklärt.
Terror – Ihr Urteil – Wikipedia
Wie gesagt, sowas darf nicht erlaubt werden, ob der Pilot, der es tut danach bestraft wird ist eine vollkommen andere Sache. Lernt man nicht unbedingt in der Schule, aber mit ein bisschen Rechtsausbildung schon.



> Ich habe mich nicht auf das Kaiserreich bezogen


Ich hab geschrieben, dass es im Kaiserreich kein Kriegsministerium gab und du zitierst das und schreibst so "aber im dritten Reich gab es eines". Ja schön, hat hier irgendwer das Gegenteil behauptet oder ist das ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis?


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Salve Sparanus,

du hängst dich an jeder historischen Kleinigkeit auf, während JePe und meiner einer, den Kontext zur DEUTSCHEN Vergangenheit hergestellt haben.

Dass das grundsätzliche Verbot der Bundeswehr im Inneren von den Grundgesetzvätern nicht richtig durchdacht war, hat man spätestens bei der Hamburger Sturmflut gesehen, Helmut Schmidt hat sich ja auch ohne eine Sekunde zu zögern, darüber hinweg gesetzt. Nur die Intention des Grundgesetzes und ihrer Macher ist wohl absolut eindeutig, keine Armee, die im Inneren eingesetzt werden kann und die Intention kommt doch aus unserer Geschichte! Das wurde im Laufe der Zeit in der BRD weiterentwickelt, aber wie JePe schon schrieb ich sehe keinen Grund die Einsatzbefugnis der Armee im Inneren zu erweitern, da wir seit die BRD existiert wunderbar, bis auf Naturkatastrohen, mit der Polizei zurecht gekommen sind.

Wenn Jemand diese Einsatzbefugnisse deutlichst ausweiten will, sollte man das hinterfragen und bei der AfD sehe ich da eher Bezüge zu unserer Vergangenheit, als das sie z.B. Frankreich oder die USA als glühende Vorbilder vor sich hertragen!

Insoweit fühle ich mich, wenn diese Vorschläge von der AfD kommen, ohne wirkliche Argumente, doch wesentlich eher an das 4. Reich erinnert, als eine Analogie zu Frankreich oder den USA.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich weise nochmal eindringlich darauf hin, dass das Unterdrückungswerkzeug der beiden Diktaturen in Deutschland die Polizei war und nicht das Militär welches, ausgestattet mit schweren Waffen, nur von einer sozialdemokratischen Regierung nach Innen eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## JePe (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wer dagegen ist sollte sich darauf beschränken zu sagen, dass es nicht nötig ist bzw. qualifizierte Gegenargumente bringen und nicht so tun als würde im Anschluss an so eine  Regelung das vierte Reich entstehen.
> Gründe dagegen gibt es genug, der Bezug auf die Nazizeit ist aber keiner.



Was entstehen wuerde, sollte die NSAfD jemals eine regierungsfaehige Mehrheit in der Bundesrepublik erringen (um Deinen Puls zu schonen habe ich auf das Wort "Machtergreifung" mal verzichtet) und Gesetze wie das in Rede stehende erlassen und / oder aendern koennen, weiss ich nicht - ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es uns beiden nicht gefallen wuerde. Im NSAfD-Papier ist oft nebuloes von "Grosslagen" und Gefahren durch Terrorismus zu lesen, denen man mit den schon erwaehnten "Alarmkraeften" begegnen will. Das ist zwar auch heute schon moeglich - trotzdem will man diese Kraefte installieren und das Grundgesetz aendern. Warum?

Ich denke, sich an Juristenprosa abzuarbeiten ist hier der falsche Weg. Interessanter ist da schon, was nach Lesart der NSAfD alles "Terrorismus" ist. Und so inflationaer, wie der Begriff verwendet wird, um beispielsweise politische Gegner zu diffamieren, koennte ich mir durchaus und gut vorstellen, dass ein ReichsBundeskanzler Hoecke "Alarmkraefte" ohne lange zu zoegern auch gegen Umweltaktivisten im Hambacher Forst und ganz sicher gegen Demonstranten bei G20 eingesetzt haette. Womit sich der Kreis fuer mich schliesst.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weise nochmal eindringlich darauf hin, dass das Unterdrückungswerkzeug der beiden Diktaturen in Deutschland die Polizei war und nicht das Militär welches, ausgestattet mit schweren Waffen, nur von einer sozialdemokratischen Regierung nach Innen eingesetzt wurde.



Sie wurde dazu jeweils später auf und ausgebaut, die Polizei war aber nie Träger eines Umsturzes zur Diktatur, weder bei den Nazis (SA) noch DDR (Rote Armee, paramilitärische Kampfgruppen).

Sie wurde immer erst merklich nach der Installation einer Diktatur zum Repressionsapparat ausgebaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Interessanter ist da schon, was nach Lesart der NSAfD alles "Terrorismus" ist.


Terroristen sind für die NSAfD Führung z.B. _"linksradikal faschistische Vaterlandsverräter"_ wie unser ehrwürder Regierungspräsident Lübke. Der Mord an ihm wurde von der AfD Führung mit Verständnis bedacht. Wer danach nicht aufgewacht ist und dieser Partei weiterhin seine Stimme gibt, will die nächste NS Diktatur. 

Das Problem sind nicht die paar NSAfD Führungsidioten, dass Problem sind sie zweistelligen Wahlergebnisse dieser offenkundig verfassungsfeindlichen und radikalen Partei. Wer wählt so etwas und was erhoffen sich die Menschen von der AfD? Was immer man liest, wie in diesem Thema die Vorschläge zur neuen Wehrmacht, fasst sich mit der Hand an den Kopf


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie wurde dazu jeweils später auf und ausgebaut, die Polizei war aber nie Träger eines Umsturzes zur Diktatur, weder bei den Nazis (SA) noch DDR (Rote Armee, paramilitärische Kampfgruppen).
> 
> Sie wurde immer erst merklich nach der Installation einer Diktatur zum Repressionsapparat ausgebaut.


Ja schöne Anmerkung, trägt aber wieder nichts zum Thema bei. Denn so gesehen gab es im deutschen Nationalstaat keinen gewaltsamen Umsturz.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Im Westen der Bodensatz an Rassisten, den jede Gesellschaft hat, wobei wir da noch ziemlich gut dastehen im Vergleich zum Rest von Europa.

Im Osten, ein Sammelsurium von Russland Verstehern, Ostnostalgikern, Rassisten und sich vermeintlich abgehängt fühlenden, Neidern (wieso kriegen die Flüchtlinge alles und ich nichts?) etc, etc.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Ich verweise mal wieder auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei Jahrzehnten gemacht werden, u.a.: "Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustände" (2019), "Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" (2018), "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009). Sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, Marktkonformer Extremismus   und Rechtsextremismus haben seit der Agenda 2010, also dem Abbau des   Sozialstaats, sowie Deregulierungen und "Liberalisierungen", also der  Beseitigung von Schranken, die dem kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem  mal aus gutem Grund auferlegt wurden, immer mehr Zulauf bekommen. Man kann in dem Sinne also sagen, dass Union, FDP, Grüne und SPD, also die Parteien durch die es damals durch Bundestag und Bundesrat gekommen ist, sich auf langer Sicht zu Steigbügelhaltern der AfD gemacht haben. Die Geister die man rief...

€: Wobei, nicht nur zu Steigbügelhaltern der AfD. Man schaue sich die Entwicklung der ehemaligen PDS und jetzigen Linkspartei an. Von einer rein ostdeutschen Partei der ehemaligen Dienstklasse der DDR, zu einer bundesweit agierenden Partei mit einem bunten Sammelsurium verschiedenster linker Strömungen sowie, siehe Lafontaine, Ramelow, Riexinger und Co, recht starken gewerkschaftlichen und sozialdemokratischen Flügeln. Ich habe meine Zweifel das es zu dieser Entwicklung gekommen wäre, wenn es den bis heute andauerenden Totalausfall der SPD nicht gegeben hätte.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die Braune Suppe kann ja leider auch in deutschen Konzernen fast völlig ungestört ihrer Idiologie fröhnen:

*Nazi-Propaganda bei Daimler-Mitarbeitern / Report Mainz /ARD / 10:12min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sxLKmyZhVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weise nochmal eindringlich darauf hin, dass das Unterdrückungswerkzeug der beiden Diktaturen in Deutschland die Polizei war und nicht das Militär welches, ausgestattet mit schweren Waffen, nur von einer sozialdemokratischen Regierung nach Innen eingesetzt wurde.



Im Dritten Reich war die Orpo und SiPo, der spätere Sicherheitsdienst (SD) der SS unterstellt und diese war sehr wohl ausgestattet mit schweren Waffen. 
Unter Hitler hat es den Einsatz einer Armee im Inneren garnicht notwendig, durch die Werkzeuge SD & SS, bzw. deren fließender Übergang war das auch nicht nötig, schließlich hatte man ein Äquivalent auf die Bevölkerung losgelassen.

Übrigens, muss reiner Zufall sein dass die AfD eine "Einsatzgruppe Grenze" aufstellen möchte die, jetzt kommts, im Osten eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Liest überhaupt jemand was ich schreibe, meine Fresse. 
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es keine Polizei mit schweren Waffen gab. Hatten wir doch auch in der BRD, nämlich den BGS und das steht hier auch x mal!

Muss ich in Zukunft in einfacher Sprache schreiben? Ist das Niveau hier so niedrig?


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt wozu das nötig wäre, aber die Schweden machen es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob ich Sprengmittel und Bomben gegen Brände einsetze oder gegen Menschen. Ebenso ist es ein Unterschied, ob man die Bundeswehr um Amtshilfe bei der Kampfmittelräumung und -beseitigung erbittet, weil gerade keine Zivilen greifbar sind oder ob die Bundeswehr Kampfmittel gegen die Bevölkerung einsetzt.

und rein interessehalber:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Fresse





Sparanus schrieb:


> meine Fresse.


Sind die Zahnärzte bei der Bundeswehr so schlecht, dass du so oft deine Beißer erwähnst?


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Liest überhaupt jemand was ich schreibe, meine Fresse.
> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es keine Polizei mit schweren Waffen gab. Hatten wir doch auch in der BRD, nämlich den BGS und das steht hier auch x mal!
> 
> Muss ich in Zukunft in einfacher Sprache schreiben? Ist das Niveau hier so niedrig?



Dein "Argument" war, dass die Polizei das wesentliche Werkzeug der Unterdrückung u.a. im Dritten Reich gewesen sein soll, tatsächlich war es die SS.
Daher stimmt deine Deduktion einfach hinten und vorne nicht, die Polizei im Dritten Reich war Teil einer Struktur die sehr wohl über schwere Waffen verfügen konnte. Jetzt kann man klugscheißen und sagen "ja aber die OrPo hatte keine davon". Dann erwidere ich: Teile der OrPo haben im Weltkrieg gekämpft, als Polizeibataillone / Regimenter, diese waren mit Panzerkampfwagen und PAK ausgerüstet. Dein "Schluss", nur eine sozialdemokratische Regierung hätte Armeeeinheiten gegen Putschisten auflaufen lassen ist falsch, fast schon in den Bereich der typischen Rechten Twitter Trump Gedankenblase zu ordnen (aba die Linken) und geht vollkommen an der Problematik dessen vorbei was die AfD mit der Bundeswehr vorhat. Und es ist de facto nicht richtig wenn man bedenkt, dass gepanzerte Verbände am 20. Juli in Berlin eingesetzt wurden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie Don  schon sagte, das sind Offiziere und die können euch argumentativ in der  Luft zerreißen,
> wenn ihr eure Kritik nicht richtig  artikulieren könnt.



Da fühl ich mich mal direkt angesprochen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob ich Sprengmittel und Bomben gegen Brände einsetze oder gegen Menschen?


Es geht darum, dass beides Verfassungsrechtlich verboten ist. Du darfst auch gegen Waldbrände keine Bomben einsetzen, sondern nur bei Ereignissen katastrophisches Ausmaßes.
Wir dürften uns einig sein, dass ein Waldbrand eher nicht dazu gehört.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dein "Argument" war, dass die Polizei das wesentliche Werkzeug der Unterdrückung u.a. im Dritten Reich gewesen sein soll, tatsächlich war es die SS.


Und die SS (im übrigen eine Parteiorgarnisation) ist de facto mit der Polizei verschmolzen, der Reichsführer SS war später im Krieg auch Innenminister. Da wir wissen wie gerne Hitler 
parallele Strukturen gebaut hat muss man das so zählen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Daher stimmt deine Deduktion einfach hinten und vorne nicht, die Polizei im Dritten Reich war Teil einer Struktur die sehr wohl über schwere Waffen verfügen konnte. Jetzt kann man klugscheißen und sagen "ja aber die OrPo hatte keine davon". Dann erwidere ich: Teile der OrPo haben im Weltkrieg gekämpft, als Polizeibataillone / Regimenter, diese waren mit Panzerkampfwagen und PAK ausgerüstet.


Ich hab nie, niemals gesagt, dass eine Polizei nicht über Kriegswaffen verfügen kann und ich hab x mal geschrieben, dass selbst unser Bundesdeutscher BGS über lange Zeit eher militärisch als polizeilich ausgerüstet war und nicht nur das, selbst die Dienstgrade waren nicht von der Polizei. Der Verantwortliche Beamte für die Geiselbefreiung in Mogadischu war zum Beispiel Oberstleutnant des BGS.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und es ist de facto nicht richtig wenn man bedenkt, dass gepanzerte Verbände am 20. Juli in Berlin eingesetzt wurden.


Ja, aber auch nach unserer heutigen Ansichten ist ein Putsch wie von Stauffenberg ganz unzweideutig eine Begründung den inneren Notstand auszurufen und Militär einzusetzen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass beides Verfassungsrechtlich verboten ist. Du darfst auch gegen Waldbrände keine Bomben einsetzen, sondern nur bei Ereignissen katastrophisches Ausmaßes.
> Wir dürften uns einig sein, dass ein Waldbrand eher nicht dazu gehört.



Wer sagt das?
Wo steht, dass wir keine Bomben gegen Waldbrände abwerfen dürfen, wie kommst du auf sowas? Wir haben ja auch Schiffe versenkt um Löcher in Deichen zu stopfen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die SS (im übrigen eine Parteiorgarnisation) ist de facto mit der Polizei verschmolzen, der Reichsführer SS war später im Krieg auch Innenminister. Da wir wissen wie gerne Hitler
> parallele Strukturen gebaut hat muss man das so zählen.
> Ich hab nie, niemals gesagt, dass eine Polizei nicht über Kriegswaffen verfügen kann und ich hab x mal geschrieben, dass selbst unser Bundesdeutscher BGS über lange Zeit eher militärisch als polizeilich ausgerüstet war und nicht nur das, selbst die Dienstgrade waren nicht von der Polizei. Der Verantwortliche Beamte für die Geiselbefreiung in Mogadischu war zum Beispiel Oberstleutnant des BGS.



Ahjo, das macht deinen Sinnzusammenhang zwischen der Bewaffnung um der Behauptung, nur die Sozialdemokraten hätten eine Armee mit schweren Waffen im Inneren eingesetzt halt nicht besser.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch nach unserer heutigen Ansichten ist ein Putsch wie von Stauffenberg ganz unzweideutig eine Begründung den inneren Notstand auszurufen und Militär einzusetzen.


Remind me, zu welchem Anlass wurde, wie von Dir dargestellt, nochmal die Armee durch die Sozialdemokraten eingesetzt?


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Wo steht, dass wir keine Bomben gegen Waldbrände abwerfen dürfen, wie kommst du auf sowas? Wir haben ja auch Schiffe versenkt um Löcher in Deichen zu stopfen.


Guck dir einfach mal an wie streng das BVerfG bewertet oder werd Oberst/General und hau den Befehl beim nächsten Waldbrand raus. Jeder einzelne Fall wird einzeln beurteilt und du wirst sehen, dass das BVerfG so entscheiden wird,
da der Einsatz spezifischer militärischer Mittel immer die Ultima Ratio ist nd nur weil Bomben besser funktionieren als Wasser hat man es nicht gleich mit einer Ultima Ratio zu tun.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ahjo, das macht deinen Sinnzusammenhang zwischen der Bewaffnung um der Behauptung, nur die Sozialdemokraten hätten eine Armee mit schweren Waffen im Inneren eingesetzt halt nicht besser.


Es ist halt die korrekte Aussage, im Gegensatz zu den falschen Aussagen die du und andere hier treffen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Remind me, zu welchem Anlass wurde, wie von Dir dargestellt, nochmal die Armee durch die Sozialdemokraten eingesetzt?


Am Anfang war Gewalt | bpb
Buch besorgen, Lesen, zurück kommen und die Frage nochmal stellen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir einfach mal an wie streng das BVerfG bewertet oder werd Oberst/General und hau den Befehl beim nächsten Waldbrand raus. Jeder einzelne Fall wird einzeln beurteilt und du wirst sehen, dass das BVerfG so entscheiden wird,
> da der Einsatz spezifischer militärischer Mittel immer die Ultima Ratio ist nd nur weil Bomben besser funktionieren als Wasser hat man es nicht gleich mit einer Ultima Ratio zu tun.



Jo, ist ja nicht so, dass in Krisenlagen Krisenstäbe Entscheidungen vorbereiten. Helmut Schmidt hat auch gegen die Verfassung verstoßen und wurde Kanzler statt eingeknastet. Wenn es bei uns soweit kommen sollte, dass wir Bomben auf Waldbrände werfen müssen, dann werden wir das tun, weil es nichts, aber auch garnichts in unserer Verfassung gibt was den Abwurf von Sprengmitteln über Wäldern zur Bewältigung einer Krisenlage verhindert. Zumindest wenn die Krisenlage "Waldbrand" heißt und nicht "Antifa Camp in Baumhäusern".
Dein Schwedenbeispiel zeigt nur, dass du die grundlegenden Probleme bei einem Einsatz der BW im Inneren nicht verstanden hast. Bombe, Kampfflugzeug, geht garnicht. Weniger auf Triggerwords achten, mehr auf Sinnzusammenhänge.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist halt die korrekte Aussage, im Gegensatz zu den falschen Aussagen die du und andere hier treffen.



Oh, ich dachte wir wären uns einig, dass am 20. Juli Panzer gerollt sind?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Am Anfang war Gewalt | bpb
> Buch besorgen, Lesen, zurück kommen und die Frage nochmal stellen.



Du willst also nicht anerkennen, dass der Einsatz der Reichswehr während er Weimarer Republik, zum einen sehr stark von der Reichswehr selbst, zum anderen zur Niederschlagung von Putschversuchen geschehen ist und stattdessen scheißt du mit einem Buchlink klug statt einfach das Ereignis deiner Aussage zu nennen.  Damit kommste bei mir nicht weit, ich halt deine Aussage nach wie vor für falsch und mittlerweile unbelegt. (Übrigens lustig dass du dich auf ein vergriffenes Buch beziehst  ) Aber bitte, du bist herzlich eingeladen, den von Dir geschilderten Vorfall eindeutig zu bennen damit keine Missverständnisse auftreten.
Du selbst wolltest dich doch in Zukunft so präzise wie möglich ausdrücken...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Helmut Schmidt hat auch gegen die Verfassung verstoßen und wurde Kanzler statt eingeknastet.


Auch bei Hochwasser an der Elbe wurden sie im Katastrophenschutz eingesetzt. Solange ein allgemeiner Konsenz besteht, wird das immer im Notfall passieren.  Was die NSAfD will, ist etwas ganz anders. Und das sollte jedem klar sein.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst also nicht anerkennen, dass der  Einsatz der Reichswehr während er Weimarer Republik, zum einen sehr  stark von der Reichswehr selbst, zum anderen zur Niederschlagung von  Putschversuchen geschehen ist und stattdessen scheißt du mit einem  Buchlink klug statt einfach das Ereignis deiner Aussage zu  nennen.


Erstens war es eine Revolution und kein Putsch. Ein Putsch geht von einer Einzelperson oder kleinen Gruppe aus, die sich an die Macht putschen wollen. Hier ging es um einen breiten von der Bevölkerung teilweise getragene Aufstand gegen die unerträglichen Kriegsgreuel und gegen die selbstherrliche Monachie. Dazu kamen Rechtsnationale Freischärler. Alles keine gute Situation und der Deutsche hat wie immer nach oben gebuckelt und nach unten getreten. Das können viele immer noch gut.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erstens war es eine Revolution und kein Putsch. Ein Putsch geht von einer Einzelperson oder kleinen Gruppe aus, die sich an die Macht putschen wollen. Hiertging es um einen breiten von der Bevölkerung teilweise getragene Aufstand gegen die unerträglichen Kriegsgreuel und gegen die selbstherrliche Monachie. Dazu kamen Rechtsnationale Freischärler. Alles keine gute Situation und der Deutsche hat wie immer nach oben gebuckelt und nach unten getreten. Das können viele immer noch gut.



Naja, er tut den 20. Juli als inneren Notstand ab... Da kann ich halt nur grinsen wie er sich windet sein "Beispiel" zu verschleiern um nicht feststellen zu müssen, dass man hier ähnlich argumentieren könnte.
Sowas ist keine Diskussionskultur!


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Jo, ist ja nicht so, dass in Krisenlagen Krisenstäbe Entscheidungen vorbereiten. Helmut Schmidt hat auch gegen die Verfassung verstoßen und wurde Kanzler statt eingeknastet. Wenn es bei uns soweit kommen sollte, dass wir Bomben auf Waldbrände werfen müssen, dann werden wir das tun, weil es nichts, aber auch garnichts in unserer Verfassung gibt was den Abwurf von Sprengmitteln über Wäldern zur Bewältigung einer Krisenlage verhindert.


Sagt dir das TRS Schema etwas? Viele Menschenleben zu retten ist idR. ein guter Grund etwas verbotenes zu tun und wird von Gerichten auch so bewertet.
Und ja eben, wir müssen keine Bomben auf Waldbrände werfen. Wasser geht auch. Aber wir dürfen keine Bomben werfen weil es der einfachere Weg ist das Feuer auszukriegen, wenn es nicht der einzige ist. Verstanden?


> Du willst also nicht anerkennen, dass der Einsatz der Reichswehr während er Weimarer Republik, zum einen sehr stark von der Reichswehr selbst, zum anderen zur Niederschlagung von Putschversuchen geschehen ist und stattdessen scheißt du mit einem Buchlink klug statt einfach das Ereignis deiner Aussage zu nennen.  Damit kommste bei mir nicht weit, ich halt deine Aussage nach wie vor für falsch und mittlerweile unbelegt.


Ja man hat den Militärs sehr viel Spielraum gelassen, aber man hat alles autorisiert. Noske (SPD) "Einer muss ja der Bluthund sein" (sinngemäß).
Außerdem ist es sehr gewagt zu dem Zeitpunkt schon von Weimarer Republik zu sprechen, es gab ja noch keine Verfassung. Außerdem ließ es dir mal durch, das meiste was militärisch angegangen wurde war Protest und keine Staatsgefährung. 
Im übrigen, man kann ja in einer Zeit ohne Verfassung auch nicht gegen die Verfassung sein. Das ist alles sehr komplex und ich empfehle dir wirklich das Buch zu lesen oder etwas anderes was sich ähnlich genau damit befasst bevor du hier Thesen raushaust die, die OHL und Reichsregierung damals selbst rausgegeben haben um sich zu rechtfertigen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, er tut den 20. Juli als inneren Notstand ab... Da kann ich halt nur grinsen wie er sich windet sein "Beispiel" zu verschleiern um nicht feststellen zu müssen, dass man hier ähnlich argumentieren könnte.
> Sowas ist keine Diskussionskultur!


Wer wollte denn das Staatsoberhaupt Ende 1918 töten und die Macht übernehmen? Niemand beide Seiten standen in Prinzip auf der selben Seite.
1944 gab es eine Verschwörung und einen gescheiterten Putsch, das ist was vollkommen anderes als Wirren einer Revolution.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagt dir das TRS Schema etwas? Viele Menschenleben zu retten ist idR. ein guter Grund etwas verbotenes zu tun und wird von Gerichten auch so bewertet.
> Und ja eben, wir müssen keine Bomben auf Waldbrände werfen. Wasser geht auch. Aber wir dürfen keine Bomben werfen weil es der einfachere Weg ist das Feuer auszukriegen, wenn es nicht der einzige ist. Verstanden?



Richtig, wenn es NICHT der einzige ist.
Was, wenn es der einzige ist? Was, wenn Wasser, aus Gründen, nicht in der benötigten Menge verbracht werden kann, dies zu lange dauern würde, oder das dafür notwendige Gerät nicht ausreicht, die Rauchentwicklung des Feuers aber nachhaltig Menschen schädigt?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man hat den Militärs sehr viel Spielraum gelassen, aber man hat alles autorisiert. Noske (SPD) "Einer muss ja der Bluthund sein" (sinngemäß).
> Außerdem ist es sehr gewagt zu dem Zeitpunkt schon von Weimarer Republik zu sprechen, es gab ja noch keine Verfassung. Außerdem ließ es dir mal durch, das meiste was militärisch angegangen wurde war Protest und keine Staatsgefährung.
> Im übrigen, man kann ja in einer Zeit ohne Verfassung auch nicht gegen die Verfassung sein. Das ist alles sehr komplex und ich empfehle dir wirklich das Buch zu lesen oder etwas anderes was sich ähnlich genau damit befasst bevor du hier Thesen raushaust die, die OHL und Reichsregierung damals selbst rausgegeben haben um sich zu rechtfertigen.



Also ist die Kernessenz dessen was du grade schreibst, dass die Sozialdemokraten keinerlei Legitimierung zum Einsatz der Armee hatten, was bedeutet, die Armee hatte keinerlei bindene Rechtsgrundlage diesen Befehl zu befolgen, hat es aber trotzdem getan.
Und das willst du als ernsthaftes Beispiel anführen während du den 20. Juli als "Inneren Notstand" abtust?

Benne bitte den konkreten Einsatz auf den du dich beziehst, Jahr und Umstand und quatsch nicht immer geschwollen um den heißen Brei.
Danke


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Was, wenn es der einzige ist?


Dann reden wir über ein anderes Thema. Es geht darum, dass uns das GG manchmal verbietet den effizienten Weg zu gehen. Das ist das Thema.


> Also ist die Kernessenz dessen was du grade schreibst, dass die Sozialdemokraten keinerlei Legitimierung zum Einsatz der Armee hatten, was bedeutet, die Armee hatte keinerlei bindene Rechtsgrundlage diesen Befehl zu befolgen, hat es aber trotzdem getan.


Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es keine Rechtsgrundlage gab. Aber bitte, Artillerie einsetzen um jemanden aus einem Gebäude zu befreien ist schon ein interessanter Ansatz (Weihnachten 1918).
Es geht nicht um das juristische, es geht darum, dass die SPD Politker es befohlen haben, es im Endeffekt im Jahre 1918 nicht notwendig war und die Armee mit äußerster Gewalt vorgegangen ist.


> Benne bitte den konkreten Einsatz auf den du dich beziehst, Jahr und Umstand und quatsch nicht immer geschwollen um den heißen Brei.


Es geht praktisch um die gesamte deutsche Revolution 1918/19.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann reden wir über ein anderes Thema. Es geht darum, dass uns das GG manchmal verbietet den effizienten Weg zu gehen. Das ist das Thema.


Das GG verbietet den verfassungswidrigen Weg zu gehen, das bedeutet aber nicht, das man sich, extrem vereinfachte Bildnisse baut wie Kampfjet + Bombe + Inland = Immer verboten.
Ich hatte je echt Hoffnung da du selbst Terror angeführt hast, das bei Dir ein Verständnis darüber besteht, was man gesetzlich legitimiert und was man im Nachinein ahndet. Wahr wohl falsch gedacht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es keine Rechtsgrundlage gab.



Ähm doch....



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es sehr gewagt zu dem Zeitpunkt schon von Weimarer Republik zu sprechen, es gab ja noch keine Verfassung.






Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das juristische, es geht darum, dass die SPD Politker es befohlen haben, es im Endeffekt im Jahre 1918 nicht notwendig war und die Armee mit äußerster Gewalt vorgegangen ist.



Wenn du die Weihnachtskrise meinst, 100 Jahre später lässt sich ganz einfach sagen "war nicht notwendig". 
Sitzt man in Berlin während bewaffnete Soldaten meutern, in einer Zeit in der es zu Soldatenräten gekommen ist, in der Russland das Paradebeispiel ist, wie sowas ausgehen kann, könnte das aus dieser Perspektive wie ein Innerer Notstand wirken? 
Dein Beispiel ist im Kontext dieses Threads absolut mangelhaft und ich muss erneut darauf hinweisen, dass der Duktus in dem es vorgetragen wird direkt aus Trumps Twitter Handbuch kommen könnte. Interessanterweise gibt das eine wunderbare Überleitung zur AfD. Diese fordert:



> Die  Trennung  von  Truppe  und  ziviler  Verwaltung  in der  Bundeswehr  geht  auf  die  negativen  historischen Erfahrungen  Deutschlands  zurück.  Die  Bundeswehr hat   in   ihrer   über   sechzigjährigen   Geschichte   ihre Verfassungstreue verlässlich unter Beweis gestellt. Die grundgesetzliche    Verankerung    dieses    Misstrauens gegenüber unseren Soldaten ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und wird zum Zwecke einer Straffung des Führungsprozesses  abgeschafft.



Vereinfacht: Es ist seit Gründung der Bundeswehr nichts passiert, also passiert auch in Zukunft nichts, also können wir Kontrollfunktionen abschaffen.
Nein, einfach nein. Vor allem nicht, wenn man bedenkt dass seit kurzem wieder eine Rechtsextremistische Partei im Bundestag sitzt. Zumal es kein Misstrauen gegen Soldaten ist wenn man die Armee dem Parlament unterstellt, sondern schlicht Grundlage einer in einer Demokratie verankerten Armee.
Du interpretierst das mit "weniger zivile Verwaltungsangestellte". Das könnte man so sehen, leider ist der Passus auch geeignet die Bundeswehr aus der Kontrolle des Parlaments zu entrücken. 87b ist mehr als nur die StOV oder der Haushaltsplaner.
Wer meint, eine integrierte Verwaltung sei zudem effektiver, der darf gerne in den 2. Weltkrieg blicken und die Auswüchse welche eine solche militärische Verwaltung damals getragen hat. Sehr zu empfehlen u.a. Die Tragödie der Deutschen Luftwaffe.

Getoppt wird das nur durch die Forderung eine eigene Militärjustiz aufzubauen. Stalingrad lässt erneut grüßen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, er tut den 20. Juli als inneren Notstand ab...


Ich dachte, wir reden über die Novemberrevolution 1918 .....
Habe ich wieder den Faden verloren 

Ähhhh, 20. Juli? Läuft sowas heute nicht unter dem Begriff 
"von außengesteuerter Terrorismus"?


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Das GG verbietet den verfassungswidrigen Weg zu gehen, das bedeutet aber nicht, das man sich, extrem vereinfachte Bildnisse baut wie Kampfjet + Bombe + Inland = Immer verboten.


Versuch es nochmal, das hab ich nicht geschrieben.


> Ähm doch....


Es gab keine gültige Verfassung, aber es gab eine Regierung und es gab Gesetze. Aber das ist eine Sache für Historiker und Juristen.


> Sitzt man in Berlin während bewaffnete Soldaten meutern, in einer Zeit in der es zu Soldatenräten gekommen ist, in der Russland das Paradebeispiel ist, wie sowas ausgehen kann, könnte das aus dieser Perspektive wie ein Innerer Notstand wirken?


Lies das Buch welches ich verlinkt habe. Vorher hätte ich ja gesagt, jetzt sehe ich das anders.


> Zumal es kein Misstrauen gegen Soldaten ist wenn man die Armee dem Parlament unterstellt, sondern schlicht Grundlage einer in einer Demokratie verankerten Armee.


Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass Deutsche nur ihre Demokratie als die einzige richtige Demokratie ansehen. Die Parlamentsarmee ist unser Prinzip, aber nicht automatisch das Prinzip einer Demokratie. Ich finde unser System meistens gut wie es ist, aber ich finde es anmaßend alle die anders denken geistig im dritten Reich zu verorten.


> Wer meint, eine integrierte Verwaltung sei zudem effektiver, der darf gerne in den 2. Weltkrieg blicken und die Auswüchse welche eine solche militärische Verwaltung damals getragen hat. Sehr zu empfehlen u.a. Die Tragödie der Deutschen Luftwaffe.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es besser ist oder effizienter. Das kann ich gar nicht sage, ich weiß es nicht. Aber es geht hier um diese Schnappatmung, dass das vierte Reich wieder aufersteht wenn sowas gefordert wird.


> Getoppt wird das nur durch die Forderung eine eigene Militärjustiz aufzubauen. Stalingrad lässt erneut grüßen.


Schon wieder diese Schnappatmung. Nein ich wüsste nicht warum wir sowas unbedingt brauchen, obwohl es manchmal schon praktisch wäre.
Vielleicht hat bei der AfD auch einfach jemand JAG und NCIS geguckt? Wie gesagt es gibt genügend Demokratien die anders handeln als wir.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Parlamentsarmee ist unser Prinzip, aber nicht automatisch das Prinzip einer Demokratie. Ich finde unser System meistens gut wie es ist, aber ich finde es anmaßend alle die anders denken geistig im dritten Reich zu verorten.



Die "Reform"vorschlaege, um die es in diesem Thread geht, kommen aber von einer Partei, der man eine Naehe zu ebendieser Geisteshaltung unterstellen darf und sie sollen Menschen ansprechen, auf die das mutmasslich auch zutrifft.

Du koenntest ja einen Beitrag zur Versachlichung leisten, indem Du auf´s Hier und Jetzt anstatt auf die Weimarer Republik bezogen erklaerst, was an unserem "System" Du nicht "gut wie es ist" findest, welche Aenderungen Du Dir da konkret vorstellen kannst und weshalb?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ich wüsste nicht warum wir sowas unbedingt brauchen, obwohl es manchmal schon praktisch wäre.



S. o. - wann waere es Deiner Meinung nach "praktischer" und warum? Meiner Meinung nach kann eine Parlamentsarmee sich keine eigenen Justizstrukturen schaffen: weil das Eine mit dem Anderen nicht vereinbar waere.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es gibt genügend Demokratien die anders handeln als wir.



Wie gesagt ist mir das wurscht. Wir haben ein System mit Maengeln (z. B. beim Material), aber eben auch eins, das grundsaetzlich funktioniert. Wenn eine politische Kraft wie die NSAfD ein zigseitiges Pamphlet mit Forderungen nach einem Umbau bis ins Grundgesetz hinein lanciert, die u. a. eine Militarisierung der Gesellschaft und niedrigere (Hemm)Schwellen zum Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren zum Ziel haben, genuegen mir launige "koenne mers net auch mal anders mache"-Fragen nicht und muss ich darauf bestehen, dass mir erklaert wird, _warum_ wir das tun sollten und welchen Nutzen die Gesellschaft davon haette.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat bei der AfD auch einfach jemand JAG und NCIS geguckt?



Wow. Ich habe als Kind ja gerne Buck Rogers, Kampfstern Galactica (das Original!) und Knight Rider geguckt. Vielleicht koennten wir unsere Panzer ja mit einem Turbo Booster upgraden und unsere Flugzeuge mit Lasertorpedos? Faende ich cool. Bloedsinn, aber cool.

Ich wuerde ja gerne glauben, dass viel von dem, was die NSAfD-Granden ausduensten, in die Kategorie "Bloedsinn" im Sinne von "nicht zu ernst nehmen" faellt. Da man in den letzten Jahren aber das Tabubrechen zur olympischen Disziplin gemacht und die Grenze dessen, was denk- und sagbar ist, so weit nach rechts verschoben hat, wie ich mir das vor zehn Jahren nicht haette vorstellen koennen, fuerchte ich: die meinen das bitter ernst.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber es geht hier um diese Schnappatmung, dass das vierte Reich wieder aufersteht wenn sowas gefordert wird.



Von ein paar gelegentlichen Asthmaanfaellen abgesehen ist meine Atmung ausgezeichnet, Danke der Nachfrage. Und ein "Viertes Reich" kann gar nicht wiederauferstehen, weil es das nie gegeben hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> ... Und ein "Viertes Reich" kann gar nicht wiederauferstehen, weil es das nie gegeben hat.


Es gab auch kein"Drittes Reich". Das hätten die Nazis gerne gehabt, aber einmal für ein paar Monate nach Moskau zu ziehen, um dann vernichtend geschlagen zu werden, hat wenig mit einem "Reich" zu tun. Und die zwei Jahre, die Frankreich und andere Nachbarländer systematisch ausgebeutet wurden, haben auch nichts von einem Reich. Es war nur eine mörderische Diktatur, nichts weiter.

Und diese Zeit wollen die Führer der NSAfD  wieder positiv belegen. Was mag an bestialischem Vernichtungskrieg und totaler Niederlage mit der Zerstörung nahezu aller großer Städte positiv sein? Merken das die Afd Wähler nicht, bemerken die das wirklich nicht, oder sind sie stolz aus das Ergebnis?


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Du koenntest ja einen Beitrag zur Versachlichung leisten


Wie wäre es mal Gegenargumente zu bringen die auf rein faktischer Basis beruhen? Darauf warte ich die ganze Zeit.


> S. o. - wann waere es Deiner Meinung nach "praktischer" und warum?


Weil viele Straftaten und Vergehen automatisch auch ein Dienstvergehen sind und dann muss es eben noch eine Verhandlung an einem Truppendienstgericht geben.
D.h. wenn ein Soldat der Bundeswehr für etwas verurteilt wird was für eine Entfernung aus dem Dienstverhältnis genügt, kann er erst entlassen werden nachdem das Truppendienstgericht
gesprochen hat und das kann nochmal Monate dauern. Genau so kann es sein, dass ein Soldat unschuldig ist und bis es auch dienstlich ad acta gelegt ist dauert es wieder mit allen Nachteilen für den Soldaten.
Deswegen könnten Strukturen wie z.B. in den USA manchmal besser sein.


> Meiner Meinung nach kann eine Parlamentsarmee sich keine eigenen Justizstrukturen schaffen: weil das Eine mit dem Anderen nicht vereinbar waere.


Da ist deine Meinung sogar anders als die der Gesetze. Im V-Fall, Auslandseinsatz und an Bord von Schiffen können solche Gerichte ganz ausdrücklich eingerichtet werden. Nur im Alltag ist das nicht möglich.



> Wow. Ich habe als Kind ja gerne Buck Rogers, Kampfstern Galactica (das Original!) und Knight Rider geguckt. Vielleicht koennten wir unsere Panzer ja mit einem Turbo Booster upgraden und unsere Flugzeuge mit Lasertorpedos? Faende ich cool. Bloedsinn, aber cool.


Autsch, das war ein Hinweis auf die US Militärjustiz. Leider nicht verstanden. Trostkeks?


Ich warte seit Tagen auch auf das Argument, dass man keine Soldaten im Inneren einsetzen sollte weil die meisten dafür überhaupt nicht ausgebildet sind und es wegen mangelnder Ausbildung Probleme geben
könnte, aber nein ich lese hier immer Hilfe hilfe Nazis Nazis. Meine Güte, Kleinkinder hier. Allesamt.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Darauf warte ich die ganze Zeit.



Same here. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich sehr wohl begruendet habe, weshalb ich den neuesten Hirnfurz aus dem NSAfD-Thinktank (sic!) fuer einen solchen halte. Vielleicht hat der Schaum vor Deinem Mund Dir ja den Blick darauf versperrt?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Trostkeks?(...)Meine Güte, Kleinkinder hier. Allesamt.



Finde den Fehler im rechten Bild.

EOD.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Jetzt hab ich konkretes genannt und du antwortest nicht drauf.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Kleinkinder hier. Allesamt.


Je länger du in Bayern haust, umso mehr benimmst du  dich wie der Schreilord persönlich. Wird dringend Zeit das du von dort  versetzt wirst.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich konkretes genannt und du antwortest nicht drauf.


jungle.world - Zu den Waffen, Genossen


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Je länger du in Bayern haust, umso mehr benimmst du dich wie der Schreilord persönlich. Wird dringend Zeit das du von dort versetzt wirst.



Er passt sich halt der örtlichen politischen Kultur an, nicht das es mit der weit her wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Nein ihr führt hier falsche Scheinargumentationen.
Die AfD fordert zum Beispiel die Verträge die den Aufenthalt fremder Truppen in der BRD regeln zu beenden, damit die alliierten Truppen abziehen.
Kann man machen, dann kann man sich aber auch die Ausbildung unserer Piloten und FlaRak Offiziere/Feldwebel in den USA und anderswo schenken, das ist dann auch nicht mehr möglich.

Leute, genau das sind Beispiele wie man die Argumentation der AfD total zerlegen kann, nicht eure kleinen Sticheleien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Entzug des Budgetrechts? Eine Einschränkung ja. Gegenfrage nur so: Ist es gut, wenn morgen eine Regierung an die Macht kommt und dem BMVg nur noch 10 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr  zugesteht? Nur zum Nachdenken.



Nein, keine Einschränkung. Da der angedachte Wehrstaat unbeschränkten Budget-Zugriff hat, ist die Budget-Hoheit des Bundestages komplett ausgehebelt. Ob das "gut" ist, liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters - du fändest es scheinbar gut, alle normaldenkenden Menschen, die ich kenne, fänden es katastrophal. Um so etwas subjektives wie "gut" oder "schlecht" gehts aber nicht, sondern um "verfassungskonform". Und die Schaffung einer in keiner Weise demokratisch legitmierten oder kontrollierten Institution ist definitiv gegen das Grundgesetz, da gibt es nichts zu deuten. In Deutschland hat der Bundestag die Kontrolle.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist eine Scheinargumentation.
> Wenn die Situation so wäre würde entsprechende Partei einfach die Polizei einsetzen. In Deutschland gibt es so wenige und schwache Waffen in Privathänden, dass man nichtmal die Waffen, die nur das Militär hat braucht.
> Da freut man sich als Demonstrant natürlich, wenn da ein Polizist geschossen hat und kein Soldat. Du siehst, dass das Unsinn ist. Wenn wir einmal so weit sind, dass sowas in Deutschland passiert macht es eh keinen Unterschied mehr.



Es gibt einen sehr großen Unterschied zwischen einem Soldat und einem Polizist. Letzterem kannst du eine Anweisung im Rahmen seiner Dienstpflicht geben und dazu zählt die beschriebene Einsatzform definitiv nicht. Ersterer dagegen ist zu Befehlsgehorsam verpflichtet und auch wenn er dies in so einem Fall gemäß innerer Führung verweigern sollte, ist sowohl die Aussprache eines derartigen Befehls möglich als auch die Schaffung einer Situation, in der der Soldat nicht beurteilen kann, ob der Befehl den Richtlinien der Bundeswehr widerspricht (ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Diktaturstab die jederzeit ändern und die innere Führung komplett streichen könnte). Ein Polizist dagegen kann sich in unklaren Situationen ausdrücklich auf Passivität beschränken und ist sogar dazu angehalten, erst aufzuklären. Ein Soldat kann dafür an die Wand gestellt werden.




JePe schrieb:


> Diese Dienststelle gibt es und heisst Bundesministerium der Verteidigung. Notwendigkeit fuer einen "Generalstab" sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht und vermute, dass es sich bei dieser Phrase bestenfalls um ein Angebot fuer solche WaehlerInnen handelt, die eine romantisch-verbraemte Vorstellung vom alles-besser-Damals haben.



Ein Generalstab ist nicht nur eine anderes Wort, sondern ein komplett anderes Konzept. Ein Generalstab rekrutiert sich aus dem Militär, während ein Verteidigungsministerium von einer Parlaments-legitimierten Regierung einberufen wird. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Selbstverwaltung ohne Rechenschaft und demokratischer Kontrolle.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weise nochmal eindringlich darauf hin, dass das Unterdrückungswerkzeug der beiden Diktaturen in Deutschland die Polizei war und nicht das Militär welches, ausgestattet mit schweren Waffen, nur von einer sozialdemokratischen Regierung nach Innen eingesetzt wurde.



Abgesehen davon, dass in den besetzten Gebieten auch die Wehrmacht gegen die Zivilbevölkerung eingesetzt wurde:
Die SS war keine Polizei, sondern eine eigenständige Gründung. Damit war sie auch nicht automatisch Militär, sondern man müsste ihre Zuordnung diskutieren. In einem teilweise kasernierten Verein mit Kampfpanzerverbänden, der Kriegsrecht sowohl in sich selbst als auch gegenüber Zivilisten anwendet, sehe ich persönlich aber eindeutig eine Militäreinheit. Umgekehrt wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass die SS irgend eine reguläre Polizeitätigkeit ausgeübt hätte. Auch die Gestapo als zweites großes Unterdrücker-Element war, trotz ihres Namens, ein Geheimdienst und keine Polizei.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Erwartest du wirklich noch eine Antwort darauf, wenn man in eine Diskussion einsteigt sollte man schon Grundwissen mitbringen.
(Damit es nicht falsch klingt: das wurde von mir schon geschrieben)


----------



## JePe (13. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Gegenthese eines Brigadegenerals a.D. zum NSAfD-Papier an die Adresse des Oberbuergermeisterkandidaten und 3* Generals a.D. Wundrak.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Gegenthese eines Brigadegenerals a.D. zum NSAfD-Papier an die Adresse des Oberbuergermeisterkandidaten und 3* Generals a.D. Wundrak.


Da kann ich Herr Wittmann nur beipflichten. Einzig bei seinem Schlusswort bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich an der Stelle mitgehen. Denn wer heute zur AfD wechselt oder sie heute noch wählt, der weiß genau, was für ein rechtsextremer Haufen sich hinter der demokratischen Fassade verbürgt.

_"...  denn  Ausgrenzung  von Menschen,  die  aus  Unzufriedenheit über  dies oder das der AfD zulaufen, halte ich auch nicht für richtig. ..."_


----------



## Don-71 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Lese mal die Kommentare duch und das bei der FAZ

Bundeswehr-General teilt gegen AfD-Politiker Wundrak aus

Herr Wittmann wird als Sozialistengeneral diffamiert, weil er Mitglied der EKD ist, gleich mehrmals.


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Hey Don in deinem Startpost steht immer noch Verfügungstruppe inkl SS Anspielung, willst du das nicht mal ändern da du widerlegt bist?
Oder vielleicht mal schreiben, dass du die FAZ und nicht die AfD zitiert hast?


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Salve Sparanus,

aus meinem Post geht EINDEUTIG hervor, dass ich die FAZ  und ihren Artikel  zitiere?!



> Ich sehe gerade, da der Artikel nun bezahlpflichtig ist, das ist äußerst dämlich, weil dort wirklich Dinge zum gruseln drinne stehen!
> Werde wenn ich Zeit habe, eine Inhaltsangabe aus dem Kopf verfassen.
> 
> Schlagworte:
> ...



Schon mal überlegt, dass das auch die AfD nachträglich geändert haben kann?


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

"Original Zitat" impliziert, dass du die AfD zitierst und nicht die FAZ. Aber bei der AfD ist es ja okay, wenn man ihnen Sachen in den Mund legt jaja.

Nein Don es ist bei niemanden okay, du bist doch im politischen Niveau  auch nicht höher angesiedelt als jene die du kritisierst.


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Salve,

1. Impliziert es das ganz und gar nicht, sondern bringt zum Ausdruck, das der Begriff nicht von mir stammt!

2. Wurde dieser Begriff mehrmals in dem Artikel verwendet und kann genauso von der AfD geändert worden sein, ein geändertes PDF ist in Sekunden hochgeladen!
Immerhin ist der Artikel vom 10.07.2019 und der Author dürfte das PDF noch vor diesem Datum gelesen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Don du bist schlicht unseriös.

Ich erstelle doch auch nicht nen Thread und schreibe "Merkel will Deutsche durch Migranten austauschen (Original Zitat)". 
Was suggeriert das beim Leser? Denk mal nach!


----------



## Don-71 (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Sorry,

ich beziehe mich eindeutig auf den Artikel, der nicht mehr vefügbar ist, da er von frei zu bezahlt portiert wurde, darunter schreibe ich Schlagworte und gebe diese aus dem Kopf und mit meinen eigenen Worten wieder und weise bei der Verfügungstruppe explizit darauf hin, dass ich diesen Begriff als original Zitat "aus dem Artikel" habe und nicht von mir stammt, meine ganze Einteilung mit Überschriften stellt diesen Bezug und diese Diktion her. Ich beziehe mich nicht ein einziges mal auf das AfD Pamphlet, sondern mache klar, das ich mich auf den FAZ Artikel beziehe.

Also klarer geht es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Dann sieh es halt so, du verbreitest trotzdem etwas das du selbst nicht beweisen kannst. 
Bleibt dabei du bist nicht besser als jene die Fakenews teilen. Du suggerierst nämlich etwas das du nicht nachweisen kannst, nichtmal ansatzweise. 
Und nein, die FAZ ist keine Quelle, das entsprechende AfD Dokument ist die Quelle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...Herr Wittmann wird als Sozialistengeneral diffamiert....


AfD Bots ...


----------



## JePe (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> (...)



Ich denke, wir haben Deine Position verstanden.

Verstehst Du, dass es fuer manchen von uns - mich beispielsweise - keinen so grossen Unterschied macht, ob es nun "Alarmkraefte" oder "Verfuegungstruppen" sind und manche von uns - ich beispielsweise - lieber ueber Sinn und Zweck einer solchen "Truppe" sprechen moechten? Denn, wie nun schon mehrfach gesagt, mir faellt da nichts ein und ich habe im NSAfD-Pamphlet auch nichts finden koennen, was die Bundeswehr nicht auch schon heute grundgesetzkonform leisten koennte und duerfte. Warum also macht die NSAfD dieses Fass trotzdem auf? Die am wenigsten gruselige Antwort, die mir darauf einfaellt, ist: um genau solche Bandwurmdebatten loszutreten. Sich endlich mal wieder so richtig missverstanden fuehlen zu koennen, weil man ja gaenzlich unverschuldet in die rechte Ecke gestellt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Verstehst Du, dass es fuer manchen von uns - mich beispielsweise - keinen so grossen Unterschied macht, ob es nun "Alarmkraefte" oder "Verfuegungstruppen" sind und manche von uns - ich beispielsweise - lieber ueber Sinn und Zweck einer solchen "Truppe" sprechen moechten? Denn, wie nun schon mehrfach gesagt, mir faellt da nichts ein


Dir fällt da wirklich nicht ein? Mir schon
- Niederschlagung von Terroristischen Demontrationen wie zum G20 in Hamburg. Die hätte alle sofort füsiliert werden müssen, alllle!
- Standrechtliche Erschießung alle Menschen, die nicht innerhalb von 5sec ihren Deutschen Pass hochzeigen, das nennt nich laut AfD Grenzsicherung
- Festnahme jeder Person, die auf den AfD Todeslisten steht, damit der Umsturz hin zur Diktatur nicht von diesen linksgrün versifften unteutschen Kommunisten verhindert wird.

Das sind doch für AfD Wähler total sinnvolle Ziele, oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

@jepe
Die Sprache macht viel aus und ich finde es schlicht unprofessionell Sachen zu schreiben die dort nicht stehen. Die Begriffe in diesem Dokument erinnern schon genug an die 20er, aber nein man muss ja eins draufsetzen.

Es geht hier auch ums Prinzip, ich kann niemanden Fakenews vorwerfen und dann selbst reinscheißen.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Wer hat´s erfunden?

Hoecke moechte nach Fragen zur von ihm verwendeten Sprache Interview wiederholen und beendet es dann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



JePe schrieb:


> Wer hat´s erfunden?
> 
> Hoecke moechte nach Fragen zur von ihm verwendeten Sprache Interview wiederholen und beendet es dann.


Viel schlimmer, er droht dem Journalisten in guter alter NSAfD Manier. Die letzten Zeilen sind entlarvend für diesen Kretin. Aber sein Wahlvolk wird jubeln, weil er gegen die Lügenpresse kämpft. Das Problem ist nicht Höcke, das Problem sind über 10% Wähler der AfD im Land. Es ist zum Kotzen, was in deren Köpfen vorgeht. Es sind sämtlich Feinde unserer Demokratie und Feinde unserer Verfassung. Und genau das muss man den Wähler immer wieder ins Gesicht sagen.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Gibt es denn keine rechtliche Möglichkeit, so jemanden wieder in die alten Bundesländer abzuschieben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine rechtliche Möglichkeit, so jemanden wieder in die alten Bundesländer abzuschieben?


In Nordhessen wäre er sicherlich gerne gesehen, da ist die Naziquote ebenso unfassbar hoch.
Ich wundere mich, dass er keine Verfahren wegen §130 am Hals hat. Gazu hat er oft genug
zur Gewalt aufgerufen und spricht von Überwindung der Demokratie. 

Aber wie man im Interview sieht, ist er nur ein Schmalspurdemagoge ohne wirkliche rhetorische
Fähigkeiten. Er strauchelt sofort. Vor seinen Stammtischbrüdern reicht das. Ob es für über 30%
der Stimmen im Land reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ob es für über 30%
> der Stimmen im Land reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Wie sehen denn die Umfragen aktuell aus? Hast du da Zahlen?


----------



## JePe (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Es kann nicht jeder Tag ein Sonntag sein.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die SPD ist immer noch im freien Fall, aber gibt es keine Umfrage für die Thüringen Wahl?


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Sonntagsfrage – Thueringen (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die Linke scheint ja ganz gut anzukommen. Die SPD mal wieder weg vom Fenster.
Und die Grünen sind im Osten einfach nicht so stark.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Interessanter ist der prognostizierte Stimmenverlust bei der CDU. Von 33,5% bei der letzten LT Wahl auf 24%. (Gönnen tue ich es ihnen. Von ganzen Herzen.)


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Der CDU Spitzenkandidat weicht ja auch einfachen Fragen aus.
"glauben sie an den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel?"
"bla bla bla blubb".


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linke scheint ja ganz gut anzukommen.



Und dabei stellen sie die Landesregierung. Kann also nicht so viel Falsch gemacht worden sein, im Vergleich zu Sachsen und Brandenburg, wo die Regierungspartei starkt verloren hat.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

"Dank" der Union hatten wir hier auch einen Kultusminister und späteren Ministerpräsidenten, der in diesen Positionen Kreationisten und deren Machwerke mehrfach über den grünen Klee gelobt hat.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und dabei stellen sie die Landesregierung. Kann also nicht so viel Falsch gemacht worden sein, im Vergleich zu Sachsen und Brandenburg, wo die Regierungspartei starkt verloren hat.



Aber sowohl in Brandenburg als auch in Sachen hat die Linke stark verloren.
Hier hat sie wohl den Bonus der Regierungsverantwortung.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Heimat für viele Polizisten und Soldaten

AfD: Heimat fuer viele Polizisten und Soldaten - WELT

Man beachte die Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Auch ich als Soldat wähle die AfD. Für mich (und viele weitere Kameraden) die einzig richtige Partei.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Paywall -.-

Aber ich kann das für meine Kameraden nicht bestätigen, also wenn man sich mal unterhält ist da eher die Unsicherheit was man überhaupt wählen soll.
Ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man es mal analysiert.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Heimat für viele Polizisten und Soldaten
> 
> AfD: Heimat fuer viele Polizisten und Soldaten - WELT
> 
> Man beachte die Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Auch ich als Soldat wähle die AfD. Für mich (und viele weitere Kameraden) die einzig richtige Partei.



Kostet ja Geld. Geht mal gar nicht.
Und wieso ist das die einzig richtige Partei?
Oder bist du auch Klimaleugner und Rassist?


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Btw 
Ray was machst du beim Bund eigentlich?


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kostet ja Geld. Geht mal gar nicht.
> Und wieso ist das die einzig richtige Partei?
> Oder bist du auch Klimaleugner und Rassist?



Es ist letztlich die gleiche Situation wie bei der SPD, wenn auch noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt.

Das Linke  Klientel wechselt zu den Grünen...

Viele "konservative" ex CDU Wähler wechseln zur AfD.

Das kann man blöd finden oder auch nicht - ist nun mal so.

Ich habe auch "meine Probleme" mit der AfD, man sollte aber nicht alle AfD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und nur weil sie eine konservative Wertevorstellung haben, gleich als Rassisten oder Klimaleugner darstellen.

Durch die Pauschalierung wird man garantiert keinen dieser AfD Wähler zurück ins "demokratische Lager " holen, sondern diese weiterhin in ihrer Auffassung bestärken.

Die AfD ist nur deshalb stark, weil die anderen demokratischen Parteien es versäumt haben, den Wählern glaubhafte Perspektiven zu geben.

Zur Klarstellung: Ich verorte mich persönlich zw. Grünen und Linken...


----------



## Ray2015 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Ray was machst du beim Bund eigentlich?



Kontrollfrage? Aber okay. Feldwebellaufbahn. Seit acht Jahren gewissenhaft im Dienst (BS) bei den Jägern. Zwei Auslandseinsätze (Kosovo und Kundus). Politik ist bei mir und meinen Kameraden natürlich ein großes Thema. Immerhin liegt uns viel an der Sicherheit unseres Landes. Und die AfD vertritt nun mal viele unserer Interessen. Ich bin in vielen Kasernen unterwegs, treffe viele Kameraden. Natürlich gibt es da auch den ein oder anderen Links/Grün, CDU/SPD Wähler aber die meisten stehen eher hinter der AfD und das brauch man auch nicht leugnen. Macht halt selber mal eine Umfrage bei den Soldaten. Viele Soldaten die ich kenne, sind es mit Leib und Seele und möchten diesen Beruf auch weiter ausüben. Und sorry an alle Linken und Grünen aber das ist nur mit der AfD ganz sicher möglich.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Lag ich also richtig mit meiner Vermutung Unteroffizier/Heer/Infanterie.

Natürlich hast du in deiner Dienstzeit mehr gesehen als ich, aber ich kann das was du zum Thema AfD sagst trotzdem nichtmal im Ansatz bestätigen. Aber das ist vielleicht der kleine, wie sollte man sagen, Kulturunterschied zwischen den Teilstreitkräften und Laufbahnen.

Das mit den Linken kann ich aber definitiv und das mit den Grünen kann ich auch größtenteils bestätigen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Heimat für viele Polizisten und Soldaten
> 
> AfD: Heimat fuer viele Polizisten und Soldaten - WELT
> 
> Man beachte die Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Auch ich als Soldat wähle die AfD. Für mich (und viele weitere Kameraden) die einzig richtige Partei.



Der Artikel wird nicht angezeigt. Auch die Kommentare nicht.

Aber bei der Konkurrenz geht es: 
Unzufriedenheit in der Truppe: Wie die AfD um Soldaten wirbt - Agenda - Tagesspiegel
Braune Staatsdiener: Rechtsradikale in Sicherheitsbehoerden bedrohen die Demokratie - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Heimat für viele Polizisten und Soldaten
> 
> AfD: Heimat fuer viele Polizisten und Soldaten - WELT
> 
> Man beachte die Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Auch ich als Soldat wähle die AfD. Für mich (und viele weitere Kameraden) die einzig richtige Partei.





Ray2015 schrieb:


> Kontrollfrage? Aber okay. Feldwebellaufbahn. Seit acht Jahren gewissenhaft im Dienst (BS) bei den Jägern. Zwei Auslandseinsätze (Kosovo und Kundus). Politik ist bei mir und meinen Kameraden natürlich ein großes Thema. Immerhin liegt uns viel an der Sicherheit unseres Landes. Und die AfD vertritt nun mal viele unserer Interessen. Ich bin in vielen Kasernen unterwegs, treffe viele Kameraden. Natürlich gibt es da auch den ein oder anderen Links/Grün, CDU/SPD Wähler aber die meisten stehen eher hinter der AfD und das brauch man auch nicht leugnen. Macht halt selber mal eine Umfrage bei den Soldaten. Viele Soldaten die ich kenne, sind es mit Leib und Seele und möchten diesen Beruf auch weiter ausüben. Und sorry an alle Linken und Grünen aber das ist nur mit der AfD ganz sicher möglich.



Das bestätigt mich mal wieder, das die Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht einer der größten Fehler war und der Staatsbürger in Uniform aufgehört hat zu existieren!
An seine Stelle sind **zensiert** getreten die rechtsradikale Parteien wählen und absolut nichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben und auch noch die Frechheit besitzen das freudestahlend kund zu tun.
 Man kann sich nur noch schämen.
Spätestens wenn die Afd vom Verdachtsfall zum Beobachtungsfall wird, was wohl nicht mehr lange dauert, sollten massiv dienstrechtliche Konsequenzen ergriffen werden, da Leute die die AfD wählen, absolut nicht auf dem Boden des GG stehen, aber wie selbstverständlich natürlich ihre Bezüge entgegennehmen, die von der Allgemeinheit und somit der Mehrheit der Leute stammenn, die hinter dem GG stehen.


*INU-ID: Bitte mal auf die Wortwahl achten!*


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die Wehrpflicht ist nicht abgeschafft sondern ausgesetzt. CDU Politik halt bzw Merkel Politik.


----------



## DKK007 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Nur ist bei der Polizei die Naziquote nicht viel anders und da wurde nichts abgeschafft. Muss also an den Uniformen liegen oder so. 

Gut das man im KD da ohne auskommt.


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

*Oh, schon wieder sind Beiträge verschwunden. Na sowas. Klärt eure Probleme per PN, danke.*


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bjoern Hoecke (AfD) bricht ZDF-Interview ab und droht - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Ray2015 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Rot-Rot-Grün in Thüringen ohne Mehrheit, AfD auf Allzeithoch

Thueringen: Rot-Rot-Gruen ohne Mehrheit, AfD auf Allzeithoch - WELT


Unterdessen möchte Herbert Grönemeyer "diktieren" wie eine Gesellschaft auszusehen hat. "Keinen Millimeter nach Rechts". Diktieren = Diktatur. Die Linken entlarven sich von Tag zu Tag. Völlig logisch, dass die AfD Aufwind hat.


YouTube


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Zum Thema AfD und Bundeswehr:

Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein Konglomerat aus der Suche nach Wertevorstellungen und Sinnsuche in der Aufgabe.

Zu meiner Zeit, ich war von 1985 bis 1994 Offizier bei der Luftwaffe und habe die "Orientierungslosigkeit" nach dem Fall der Mauer live miterlebt,

war die Aufgabenstellung einfach und prägnant und wurde stets auch in der politischen Bildung betont.

Die BW war eine reine Landesverteidigungsarmee, oberstes Credo war stets nie wieder Krieg und die Erinnerung an WK II war stets Mahnmal, für was die moderne BW der Bundesrepublik steht.

Auch wenn in der Zivilbevölkerung nicht sonderlich beliebt, war die Moral in der Truppe hoch, primär durch relativ gutem Ausrüstungsstand und dem Gefühl, dass die Politik hinter einem steht.

Seit geraumer Zeit werden unsere Soldaten mit miserabler Ausrüstung zur Verteidigung (von was?) an den Hindukusch geschickt und Vorbilder aus der Vergangenheit verteufelt.

Letzterer Punkt stiehlt der BW ihre Identität.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass "Kriegshelden" anderer Nationen stets eine blütenreine Weste haben, es ist das Kriegshandwerk und jeder, der irgendwie in Erinnerung beim Militär bleibt, hat Blut an den Händen.

Es dürfte unbestritten sein, dass eine "von Stauffenberg" Kaserne eine bessere Namengebung ist, als eine "von Rundstedt" Kaserne, aber beide Personen sind Teil der Deutschen Geschichte.

Ignorieren oder gar verbieten ist immer der schlechteste Umgang mit der Historie, die Auseinandersetzung mit der Geschichte und das Lernen hieraus muss das Ziel sein.

Gerade die BW hat eine besondere Verantwortung und gerade Leitplanken werden den Soldaten nur dann gegeben, wenn klare Strukturen, klare Aufgaben und gute Ausrüstung gegeben werden.

Die Nicht-Wertschätzung lässt die Truppe nach Vorbildern suchen und das Driften in Richtung ganz rechts/AfD kann nicht der Wille des Volkes sein, das beschützt werden soll.

Hier ist die Zivilbevölkerung und die Politik massiv in ihrer Pflicht, einfaches abladen auf den Rücken des Soldaten ist eine einfache Methode des Wegschiebens von Verantwortlichkeit, aber so funktioniert das nicht.

Jeder Einzelne ist verantwortlich, der Fingerzeig auf den anderen ist unverantwortlich.

Es passt nicht zu historischen Verantwortung des deutschen Militärs, dass die Soldaten weltweit für irgendetwas mißbraucht werden.

Ich bin ein klarer Befürworter dafür, das die BW wieder eine reine Landesverteidigungsarmee wird, Auslandeinsätze nicht mehr statt finden 

und auch im Rahmen der historischen Verantwortung im Rahmen der Nato eng mit Ländern wie Polen zusammenarbeiten.

Das gäbe die klare Struktur, klare Mandate und würde die besondere Verantwortung der BW im Rahmen der Nato hervorheben.

Dann  gäbe es mutmaßlich auch deutlich weniger AfD Wähler in der BW, was ja das zwingende Ziel sein muss.

Es ist leider den wenigsten Soldaten heutzutage klar, was es denn bedeutet, AfD zu wählen.

Denn das rechtsnationale Gedankengut hat die damalige deutsche Armee in einen völlig sinnlosen Angriffskrieg geschickt, Schande über das Militär gebracht und aus einer stolzen Armee eine Mordmaschine gemacht.

Hitler hat die Armee gnadenlos mißbraucht und völlig zu Recht werden die Taten der damaligen Wehrmacht gebrandmarkt.

Es muss im ureigensten Interesse der BW sein, einen erneuten Mißbrauch zu verhindern und die demokratischen Werte aufs Äußerste zu verteidigen.

Leider ist die demokratische Werteordnung für die Meisten viel zu selbstverständlich und stets wir Kritik daran geübt.

Es ist aber das Beste, was uns bisher in Deutschland politisch widerfahren ist und nur, wenn die Demokratie eines Tages nicht mehr vorhanden wäre, würden wir wohl schätzen lernen, wie wertvoll sie für jeden Einzelnen von uns war.

Somit an die Kameraden der BW hier im Forum:

Haltet an der Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und unserer freiheitlichen Grundordnung / dem Grundgesetz fest, es ist das allerhöchste und wertvollste Gut, dass man verteidigen kann.

Und alleine auf das darf man sehr stolz sein.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Nein, compi auch Auslandseinsätze gehören dazu. Über die einzelnen Einsätze darf und muss man diskutieren, die Tatsache, dass wir Einsätze im Ausland haben ist aber zu akzeptieren.


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Vermutlich bin ich zu alt dafür, Verständnis zu haben.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich meinen Kindern nicht wünschen würde, für was auch immer fern von der Heimat ihr Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich als Idealist zur BW gegangen bin und als Realist wieder ausgeschieden bin.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich einfach keinen Krieg und Leid mehr sehen kann.
Vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Angst um euch, die da draussen sind...


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Viele vergessen, dass die Welt nicht so friedlich ist wie unsere Politik (teils auch die Medien) sie darstellt. Ein paar Finanzspritzen hier, ein paar nette Flüchtlinge dort aufgenommen, ein paar Belehrungen an in- und ausländische Politiker, und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Echte Probleme werden vor sich her geschoben, wie zB die €uro, Renten, Wohn- und Migrationsthemen. Personal bei der Polizei, den Rettungskräften, der Bundeswehr und auch beim Handwerk sind Tag ein Tag aus vor Ort unterwegs. Echte positive Veränderungen bringt keine Deutsche Partei (auch nicht die AfD). Die Alt-Parteien haben im Gegenteil die vorgenannten Personenkreise in Ihren Amtszeiten auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise geschwächt (Personalabbau, Regulierungsirrsinn, usw). Daher ist es für mich kein Wunder, dass sich vermehrt Menschen aus diesen Kreisen den ihnen fürsprechenden neuen Politikern zuwenden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Compi jeder der heute zur BW geht weiß was Sache ist, auch im Bezug auf Auslandseinsatz. Und wenn man sich bei Einsätzen wie Afghanistan durchaus unsicher sein kann was das bringt, bin ich mir bei Einsätzen wie jenen der Patriots in der Türkei sehr sicher, dass es richtig ist ins Ausland zu gehen.

Btw
In welcher Inspektion warst du an der OSLw?


----------



## JePe (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Unterdessen möchte Herbert Grönemeyer "diktieren" wie eine Gesellschaft auszusehen hat. "Keinen Millimeter nach Rechts". Diktieren = Diktatur. Die Linken entlarven sich von Tag zu Tag. Völlig logisch, dass die AfD Aufwind hat.



Wo "diktiert" er etwas? Wer sind die "Linken"? Er hat eine Position und vertritt diese auch. Gerade Waehlern der "das wird man doch noch sagen duerfen"-Partei sollte das eigentlich kein Ungemach bereiten? Oder soll es eigentlich "nur das darf man noch sagen!" heissen ... ?

Fun questions: Wuerdest Du Dich ebenso in Rage schreiben, haette Reichskanzler in spe Hoecke gesagt "keinen Millimeter nach links"? Findest Du sein Vokabular eigentlich auch entlarvend?


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> In welcher Inspektion warst du an der OSLw?



Gott, du stellst Fragen 
Das war 1985/86...
An den Hörsaal erinnere ich mich noch: 11 c
Nach Grundi in Roth war ich dort 9 Monate in der Offiziersausbildung, war dann in Shepherd AFB zum Schein machen und war dann wieder in Fürsty beim JaBo49, 2 Jahre.
Dann wieder Mather AfB, zus. Naviausbildung für Fluglehrerlizenz und Umschulung auf den Tornado IDS.
Ausscheiden 1992 wg. Fluguntauglichkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Kenne keinen Offz der diese Zeit vergessen hat


----------



## compisucher (17. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Major Busse von Bally war mein Fluglehrer in Fürsty... 

Der war cool, den haben die damals , so gilt die Erzählung, ein paar Jahre bevor ich dorthin kam, degradiert, weil er die Rendsburger Hochbrücke mit nem Aufklärer von UNTEN fotografiert hatte... 
Selber hat er kein Wort darüber verloren, war aber einer der Besten.
Bin nicht annähernd an seine Fähigkeiten herangekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wie man im Interview sieht, ist er nur ein Schmalspurdemagoge ohne wirkliche rhetorische
> Fähigkeiten. Er strauchelt sofort. Vor seinen Stammtischbrüdern reicht das. Ob es für über 30%
> der Stimmen im Land reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Die meisten AFD-Wähler wollen von seinen Stilblüten doch sowieso nie gehört haben, bestätigen seine Inhalte aber immer 1:1, solange niemand die Konsequenzen erwähnt oder nach Mechanismen fragt und er wäre auch nicht der erste Demagoge, der trotz Unfähigkeit zum Führer eines extremistischen Umschwungs wird. Die AFD ist zwar offensichtlich zu blöd, die Regierung zu übernehmen, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie ihr nicht von noch blöderen in den Schoß gelegt werden kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber sowohl in Brandenburg als auch in Sachen hat die Linke stark verloren.
> Hier hat sie wohl den Bonus der Regierungsverantwortung.



Es geht, auch in Thüringen, nicht unbedingt bergauf. Da ist Regierungsverantwortung normalerweise ein dicker Klotz am Bein, wie auch zahlreiche SPD und CDU-Ergebnisse zeigen. Dass die Linke ausgrechnet da gewinnt, wo sie Realpolitik macht (wozu ihr immer die Fähigkeiten abgesprochen wird) und da verliert, wo sie nur aus der Opposition heraus den Finger in klaffende Wunden legen müsste (die sie sonst mit Vorliebe selbst aufzureißen versucht), ist schon verwunderlich.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe auch "meine Probleme" mit der AfD, man sollte aber nicht alle AfD Wähler über einen Kamm scheren und nur weil sie eine konservative Wertevorstellung haben, gleich als Rassisten oder Klimaleugner darstellen.
> 
> Durch die Pauschalierung wird man garantiert keinen dieser AfD Wähler zurück ins "demokratische Lager " holen, sondern diese weiterhin in ihrer Auffassung bestärken.
> 
> ...



Die AFD gibt nicht nur keine glaubhaften Perspektiven, sie gibt gar keine Perspektiven. Und präsentiert sich voller Rassismus und Faktenleugnung. Ja, man kann sowas auch ohne Überzeugung aus Dummheit wählen oder mit Ignoranz aus Rachsucht. Diese Art von AFD-Wähler ist aber auch nicht sympathischer als manch Rassisst.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist bei der Polizei die Naziquote nicht viel anders und da wurde nichts abgeschafft. Muss also an den Uniformen liegen oder so.



Die Schnittmenge aus Nazitum und Uniform ist halt Zucht und Ordnung. Polizei und inbesondere Bundeswehr ziehen die gleichen Charactere wie die AFD an.




compisucher schrieb:


> WoT



Die Kritik an Politik und Zivilgesellschaft finde ich etwas merkwürdig respektive nahezu alle deiner Positionen komplett irrational.
Der Aspekt NATO findet zu wenig Anklang und Soldaten werden an den Hindukusch geschickt? Nur zur Erinnerung: Das werden sie einzig und allein wegen der Ausrufung des NATO-Bündnisfalls.
Es wird nicht mehr auf die Verteidigung fokussiert und Soldaten werden nicht wertgeschätzt? SPD und Union setzen auf eine globale Armee und loben das Soldatentum, Grüne und Linke wollen die Bundeswehr im Land halten und setzen auf Pazifismus.
Die Bundeswehr hat scheiß Ausrüstung und wird nicht geschätzt? Von der Zivilgesellschaft werden der Bundeswehr mittlerweile über 40 Milliarden und seit langem (inflationsbereinigt) über 30 Milliarden im Jahr gezahlt. Wir hatten lange Zeit einen höheren Wehretat als Indien und immer noch rund 2/3 von dem, was Russland ausgibt. Wenn die Bundeswehr trotzdem nur aus Gartenzwergen besteht, liegt das nicht an der Zivilgesellschaft, sondern an den Beschaffungs- und Organisationsstrukturen der Bundeswehr selbst. Leider hört man dort aber nur Forderungen und nie Selbstkritik geschweige denn Lösungsansätze.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD gibt nicht nur keine glaubhaften Perspektiven, sie gibt gar keine Perspektiven.


Sie bieten auch keine Alternative (n).
Nur Parolen und Hetze.
Leider checken das viele nicht.
Selbst aus Protest würde ich so eine Partei niemals wählen.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden: Gerichtsurteil zu Eisenach - SPIEGEL ONLINE

"Selbstverharmlosung": Die Medienstrategie der AfD - Monitor - Das Erste


Edit: Bundesinnenministerium: Die rechte Szene ruestet auf | tagesschau.de


> [...]
> Die rechtsradikale Szene bereite das Thema Gewalt in Trainings und in der rechtsradikalen Hassmusikszene vor, so Quent. Und dafür gebe es auch ein politisches Unterstützungsmilieu. Auch der Thüringer AfD-Spitzenkandidat Björn Höcke kündigte in seinem 2018 erschienenem Buch "Grausamkeiten" an und dass Deutschland nach der Machtergreifung der AfD ein "paar Volksteile verlieren werde".
> [...]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden


Wie sollte man einen bekennenden Faschisten sonst bezeichnen? Wohl kaum "bürgerlicher Demokrat", oder?
Das passt doch ins Bild der auszubauenden AfD-Wehr. Denn zur Umsetztung bedarf es einer militärischen Gruppe.


----------



## Ray2015 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die Linken, die Grünen 

YouTube

Deswegen Kreuz bei blau.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Poulton schrieb:


> Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden: Gerichtsurteil zu Eisenach - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> "Selbstverharmlosung": Die Medienstrategie der AfD - Monitor - Das Erste
> 
> ...


Nur konsequent, wäre ja auch ein Witz gewesen wenn man Künast so beleidigen darf und das nicht.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Deswegen Kreuz bei blau.


Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur konsequent, wäre ja auch ein Witz gewesen wenn man Künast so beleidigen darf und das nicht.


Es ist aber etwas völlig anderes. Bei Künast ist es, wie Du selber sagst, eine Beleidigung und nichts mehr.
Bei Höcke ist es eine sachliche Beschreibung, basierend auf überprüfbaren Tatsachen. Höcke ist ein Faschist,
das ist seit langem klar. Und das ist keine Beleidigung oder Diskriminierung, es ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Deswegen Kreuz bei blau.



"Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlächter selber!" 

Bevor ich so dumm wäre mein Kreuz beim "*A*bgrund *f*ür *D*eutschland" (Alternativen sehen anders aus) zu machen wähle ich lieber "Die Partei".



Poulton schrieb:


> Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.


Das sieht mir ehr nach einem bayrischen Öttinger aus als nach einem Warsteiner.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist aber etwas völlig anderes. Bei Künast ist es, wie Du selber sagst, eine Beleidigung und nichts mehr.
> Bei Höcke ist es eine sachliche Beschreibung, basierend auf überprüfbaren Tatsachen. Höcke ist ein Faschist,
> das ist seit langem klar. Und das ist keine Beleidigung oder Diskriminierung, es ist eine Tatsache.



Jetzt mal ganz sachlich: Ich bin niemand der die AfD wählen würde (zumal ich aus Österreich komme), aber was zeichnet den Faschismus aus? 
Alle faschistischen Systeme bisher einte zumindest eine Eigenschaft: Genuiner Antiparlamentarismus. 
Ist Höcke für die Abschaffung des Bundestags? 

Genauso finde ich es immer wieder lächerlich, wenn AfD-Mitglieder als Nazis bezeichnet werden.

Das ist nämlich genauso falsche wie Grüne/Linke pauschal als Kommunisten oder Linksextreme zu bezeichnen. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist Höcke für die Abschaffung des Bundestags?



Die Nationalsozialisten haben den Reichstag auch nie abgeschafft, sondern nur in seinen Kompetenzen eingeschränkt. 

Reichstag (Zeit des Nationalsozialismus) – Wikipedia

Nur weil Höcke also nicht die Abschaffung des Bundestags fordert heißt das nicht das er kein Nazi sein könne.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Nazis haben den Reichstag auch nie abgeschafft.
> 
> Reichstag (Zeit des Nationalsozialismus) – Wikipedia
> 
> Nur weil Höcke also nicht die Abschaffung des Bundestags fordert heißt das nicht das er kein Nazi sein könne.



Antiparlamentarismus. Sprich, es mag ein Gremium wie den Bundestag geben, aber dort sitzt nur eine Partei, nicht mehrere die verschiedene Meinungen vertreten (dürfen). 
Da hätte ich mich präziser ausdrücken sollen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Thueringens AfD-Chef Bjoern Hoecke darf „Faschist“ genannt werden


> [...]
> Umfassend hatten die Antragsteller dem Gericht gegenüber dargelegt, dass  Höcke wiederholt in rassistischer Diktion gegen den angeblich  „bevorstehenden Volkstod durch Bevölkerungsaustausch“ wettere.  Andersdenkende – „brandige Glieder“ – wolle er aus Deutschland  ausschließen. Das zeige sich etwa in Höckes Formulierungen, dass ein  „Zuchtmeister“ mit „fester Hand“ den Saustall ausmisten solle. Das  Verwaltungsgericht Meiningen kam letztlich zu dem Entschluss, dass die  Bezeichnung Höckes als Faschist „auf einer überprüfbaren  Tatsachengrundlage“ beruhe.
> 
> Aktenzeichen 2 E 1194/19 Me






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sieht mir ehr nach einem bayrischen Öttinger aus als nach einem Warsteiner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trägst du wieder deinen grauen Strickpulli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bevor ich so dumm wäre mein Kreuz beim "*A*bgrund *f*ür *D*eutschland" (Alternativen sehen anders aus) zu machen wähle ich lieber "Die Partei".



Na ja, letztendlich ist es auch Merkels Schuld, dass es die Afd überhaupt gibt.
Wer ständig labert, dass alles alternativlos ist, darf sich nicht wundern, dass es Leute gibt, die eine Alternative bieten wollen.
Zumindest Lucke hatte ja noch Ideen gehabt, als der die Afd gründete. 
Alternativlos ist meiner Meinung nach nichts. Aber die Afd hat leider die Kurve zur Rechtsaußenpartei genommen und Leute wie den Höcke als Zugpferd in den Reihen.
Und heute ist die SPD tot und die Union vor dem Abgrund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, letztendlich ist es auch Merkels Schuld, dass es die Afd überhaupt gibt.


Die AfD entstand als eurofeindliche FDP unter Lücke und wurde, als sie erfolgreich wurde, Stück für Stück von Nazis und Faschisten unterwandert. Diese rückwärtsgewanden Menchen gab es immer in der Gesellschaft, ihnen wurde nur nie eine Partei angeboten. NPD, DVD, Republikaner, Schillpartei etc. waren nie  Bewegungen,  die Massen mobilisierten. 

Die AfD macht es wie Hitler Ende der zwanziger. Lügen, betrügen und neue Medien nutzen. Die AfD gibt offen zu, dass sie mit BOTs Falschmeldungen auf Facebook verbreiten. Und bei dummen Menschen trifft diese Saat auf fruchtbaren Boden. Sie glauben die Lügen, genauso wie sie andere Verschwörungstheorien glauben. Was hätte Merkel machen sollen, um Dummheit aus den Menschen zu treiben? Und ja, sie hat z.B. mit ihrer Energiepolitk ziemlich viel Schaden angerichtet, aber das ist genau das, was Klimawandelleugner der AfD wollen. Nichts tun, dass kann Merkel gut



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz sachlich


Einfach das Gerichtsurteil lesen. Das ist sachlich,


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD entstand als eurofeindliche FDP unter Lücke und wurde, als sie erfolgreich wurde, Stück für Stück von Nazis und Faschisten unterwandert.



Weil Lucke und Co, Merkels Entscheidungen während der Euro Krise kritisiert haben.
Die haben ja Jahrelang dagegen gewettert und dann 2013 die Afd gegründet.
2015, als Merkel dann die Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat, änderte sich auch das Gesicht der Afd. Die Radikalen übernahmen die Kontrolle.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*

Die AfD ist nicht wie die NSDAP. Wer das immer noch behauptet hat nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Geschichte.
Die AfD ist wie die DNVP also auch rechtsradikal, nationalistisch, rückwärtsgewandt und nicht sehr demokratisch.

Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.


----------



## Ray2015 (29. September 2019)

Immer die gleichen Phrasen hier über die AfD. Als ob oft wiederholtes dadurch zur Wahrheit wird. Nie ernsthaft und neutral mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt aber im Beurteilen den großen Meister raushängen lassen. Leute, in welcher Traumwelt lebt ihr? Ich bin eigentlich dafür sämtliche Drogen freizugeben aber wenn ich mir hier einige Posts durchlese, denke ich nochmal über meine Meinung zum Thema Drogen nach. Das tut eurer Rübe nicht gut.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.



Woher weißt du das so genau?
Die ganzen Sachen von Bürgerkrieg und Tag-X auf den sich diese Leute mit Waffen vorbereiten, lassen das in einem anderen Licht erscheinen.
Ganz aktuell:
Ermittlungen zum Hannibal-Komplex: Anklage gegen „Nordkreuz“-Gruender (Ein Ex-Polizist soll massenhaft Munition (60000 Schuss) gehortet haben. Was er damit vorhatte, spielt juristisch keine Rolle.) - taz.de
Ermittlungen im Fall „Hannibal“: UEberall Einzeltaeter - taz.de


----------



## Ray2015 (29. September 2019)

YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Lucke und Co, Merkels Entscheidungen während der Euro Krise kritisiert haben.
> Die haben ja Jahrelang dagegen gewettert und dann 2013 die Afd gegründet.
> 2015, als Merkel dann die Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat, änderte sich auch das Gesicht der Afd. Die Radikalen übernahmen die Kontrolle.


Wobei die etablierten Parteien inzwischen eigentlich durchaus froh über die Existenz der AfD sein können oder gar schon sind.
Jeder, der Merkel, die Union und/oder das System kritisiert, wird eben gleich automatisch bei der AfD verortet. Da muss man sich nicht lange mit auseinandersetzen, sondern steckt das einfach in die Populistenschublade und a' Ruh is.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei die etablierten Parteien inzwischen eigentlich durchaus froh über die Existenz der AfD sein können oder gar schon sind.
> Jeder, der Merkel, die Union und/oder das System kritisiert, wird eben gleich automatisch bei der AfD verortet. Da muss man sich nicht lange mit auseinandersetzen, sondern steckt das einfach in die Populistenschublade und a' Ruh is.



Nützt doch nichts. Die SPD wird in den nächsten 100 Jahren keinen Kanzler mehr stellen. Eher wird sie in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken.
Und die Union hat massiv Stimmen verloren, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie 2013 noch über 40 Prozent hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das so genau?


Weil ich eine gute Bildung habe und nicht nur weiß was man in der Schule im Geschichtsunterricht gehört hat. 
(man kann ja auch aus reinen Zeitgründen kaum die anderen Parteien des Weimarer Systems durchnehmen)

Natürlich darf man NSDAP und AfD vergleichen, aber wer diesen Vergleich gewissenhaft durchführt wird sehen, dass die NSDAP nicht die beste Näherung ist die man in der Deutschen Geschichte finden kann.


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nützt doch nichts. Die SPD wird in den nächsten 100 Jahren keinen Kanzler mehr stellen. Eher wird sie in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken.
> Und die Union hat massiv Stimmen verloren, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie 2013 noch über 40 Prozent hatte.


Das liegt halt auch wieder daran, dass die Wählerschaft nicht jünger wird und die Parteiprogramme von Union und SPD sich nie wirklich dem Zeitgeist angepasst haben.
Und 14 Jahre Aussitzpolitik wird halt inzwischen auch dem einen oder anderen voramligen Unionswähler zu viel geworden sein.

Wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie die CSU Federn gelassen hat. Das war vor der letzten Bayernwahl völlig undenkbar. Aber einserseits haben Söder, Seehofer, Mortler, Aigner, Scheuer, Dobrindt und Co. so viel Mist gebaut, dass denen keiner mehr irgendwas zutraut, andererseits stirbt denen auch hier die Stammwählerschaft langsam weg.^^


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



Sparanus schrieb:


> DKK007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.
> ...



Meine Frage bezog sich nicht auf den Vergleich, sondern die Sache mit dem gesellschaftlichen Umsturz. Deshalb hatte ich auch nur diesen Satz zitiert gehabt.
Siehe auch Poulton unten...


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

*AW: Die AfD Wehr*



> Die AfD ist nicht wie die NSDAP.


Stimmt. Sie ist der geistige Enkel der Harzburger Front.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.


Da wäre ich mir beim Flügel nicht so sicher.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

Die Harzburger Front passt da nicht wirklich rein. Man war damals gegen Brüning, aber der war selbst schon dabei die Demokratie zu demontieren und ein autoritäres System (wieder die Monarchie?) einzuführen. Also nicht wirklich mit heute zu vergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2019)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz sachlich: Ich bin niemand der die AfD wählen würde (zumal ich aus Österreich komme), aber was zeichnet den Faschismus aus?
> Alle faschistischen Systeme bisher einte zumindest eine Eigenschaft: Genuiner Antiparlamentarismus.
> Ist Höcke für die Abschaffung des Bundestags?



Er ist AFD-Politiker, die sagen nicht, wofür sie sind, die sind immer nur dagegen 
Und Höcke ist schonmal sehr radikal gegen das aktuelle System, hat mehrfach ausdrücklich dessen Abschaffung gefordert, somit also antiparlmentaristisch. Ob er damit auch faschistisch ist (ich sehe da keinen direkten Zusammenhang) oder z.B. monarchistisch, anarchistisch oder für direkte oder Räte-Demokratie, verrät er uns nicht. Aber er hat zumindest mehrfach eine überdurchschnittlich positive Einstellung zur Nazi-Ära geäußert und heißt starke Führungsstrukturen bis hin zu klaren Personenkulten zumindest in einigen Kontexten gut (z.B. innerhalb von Parteien, solange der Führer Bernd genannt wird).




Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber sie ist keine NSDAP die eine vollkommen neue Gesellschaft schaffen will.



Sie will eine vollkommen alte Gesellschaft schaffen?





Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man NSDAP und AfD vergleichen, aber wer diesen Vergleich gewissenhaft durchführt wird sehen, dass die NSDAP nicht die beste Näherung ist die man in der Deutschen Geschichte finden kann.



Hängt nicht zuletzt davon ab, welchen Zeitrahmen man zugrunde legt. Die NSDAP von 1945 ist sie heute definitiv nicht. Aber Ähnlichkeiten zur NSDAP von 1930 gibt es einige Ähnlichkeiten und zu der von 1920 gab es sie auch. Die monarchistische, teilweise konstruktiv an Regierungen beteiligte, in Adel, Industrie und Großgrundbesitz verwurzelte DNVP mit einer zunhemend rassistischeren "Protestpartei" ohne Konzepte oder auch nur Verständnis trivialer Abläufe im bestehenden Regierungsystem zu vergleichen ist jedenfalls auch kein Selbstläufer. Der aktuell problematischste Aspekt der AFD ist definitiv die Wirkung ihres Populismuses und da ist NSDAP das historische Beispiel, aus dem es zu lernen gilt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

Ja die DNVP war teilweise konstruktiv an Regierungen beteiligt, waren Parteien wie die FPÖ (letztens und vorher auch schon) die ich schon sehr ähnlich wie die AfD positionieren würde (Einspruch?) aber auch.
Das mit der Verbindung zur Monarchie muss man als Argument definitiv gelten lassen und ich will da auch gar nicht widersprechen. Aber auch die AfD hängt teilweise tief im altkonservativem Bürgertum.

Edit:
Faschismus ǀ Wer ist rechts vom Buerger? — der Freitag

Denkanstoß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2019)

Es gibt schon klare Unterschiede zwischen FPÖ und AFD. Aber ich sage auch nicht, dass Vergleiche mit der DNVP falsch sind -nur, dass eine Gleichstellung auch hier falsch wäre. Letztlich ist Politik sehr komplex, Geschichte sowieso und deswegen hat man nie zweimal komplett das Gleiche. Man kann sich nur einzelne Aspekte herausgreifen und die abgleichen. Da greift die FPÖ sicherlich viele Themen der AFD auf (bzw. umgekehrt) und das sogar in ähnlicher Weise, genau wie die AFD viele Propagandamittel und Organisationskonzepte bei der NSDAP abgeguckt zu haben scheint und ihre Gründungsgeschichte Ähnlichkeiten zur DNVP aufweist.
Die Frage ist halt, worauf sollte man sich heute fokussieren? Was die AFD war, was sie gerne in den Medien sehen möchte oder was für perfide Taktiken sie zur Manipulation der Gesellschaft anwendet?


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

Ich will NSDAP verharmlosende Vergleiche endlich loswerden.
Aber ansonsten hab ich nichts gleichgesetzt, ich sprach von Näherungen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

Ich sehe es eher als Verharmlosung der AfD, dass die ja nicht so schlimm wie die NSDAP ist sei.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2019)

Hier sehen wir mal wieder, dass die deutsche Bildungspolitik ein Problem hat.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2019)

Wieso das?

Nach NSDAP und NSU sollte man die gleichen Fehler nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier sehen wir mal wieder, dass die deutsche Bildungspolitik ein Problem hat.


Stimmt. Wer würde sonst zur Kristina-Schröder-Jugend gehen oder den Leuten die Ohren volljammern, dass er ja am liebsten mit seinen 15 Jahren schon bei der Bundeswehr sein würde?


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> 
> Nach NSDAP und NSU sollte man die gleichen Fehler nicht wiederholen.


Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung schließt nicht ein, dass man für voll genommen wird.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2019)

Ich koennte jetzt wieder einen bunten Strauss aus Zitaten der AfD-Granden binden. Andererseits hat der Zentralrat der Juden in Deutschland das schon gemacht und scheint da zu anderen Schluessen zu kommen als mancher hier. Natuerlich kann man denkbefreit irgendwelche "es war nicht alles schlecht"-Phrasen nachplappern oder Unfug wie "Hitler hat Brot gegessen, ich esse auch Brot - bin ich jetzt ein Nazi?" ausduensten. Oder aber sich kurz fragen, wer die Urheber solcher Weisheiten sind und welchem Zweck sie dienen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will NSDAP verharmlosende Vergleiche endlich loswerden.



Was Du _willst_ ist nicht so wichtig wie das, was Du _tust_. Und was Du _tust_ ist: NSDAP, Faschismus und den Schnauzbaertigen zum Benchmark ueberhoehen, an dem alle Anderen (noch) scheitern. Die Frage ist bloss: wem nuetzt das?

Hoecke ist ein brennender Faschist. Traurig, dass es ein Gericht fuer diese simple Erkenntnis braucht und mancher es selbst jetzt noch nicht wahrhaben will.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

Ach ja die anderen Rechten waren halt echt Judenfreundlich. Super Argumentation.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2019)

Rein interessehalber: Beginnt für dich Antisemitismus erst, wenn Juden vergast werden?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung schließt nicht ein, dass man für voll genommen wird.


Gewitzt, gewitzt, hier Handlungsempfehlungen rauszugeben, wie man es mit dir halten soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Beginnt für dich Antisemitismus erst, wenn Juden vergast werden?



Für manch einen scheinbar schon, aber genau da fängt die Verharmlosung dann auch an. Faschisten vergasen "Juden" erst wenn sie an der Macht sind, nicht schon vorher, wenn sie aber an der Macht sind ist es auch schon zu spät. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Gewitzt, gewitzt, hier Handlungsempfehlungen rauszugeben, wie man es mit dir halten soll.



Ja schon irgendwie dumm wenn man sich damit im Grunde irgendwo selbst ins Knie schießt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für manch einen scheinbar schon, aber genau da fängt die Verharmlosung dann auch an. Faschisten vergasen "Juden" erst wenn sie an der Macht sind, nicht schon vorher, wenn sie aber an der Macht sind ist es auch schon zu spät.



Aber nicht nur die.



			
				https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video-euthanasie-im-dritten-reich-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ermordet, weil sie eine Lernbehinderung hatten, einen Sprachfehler oder einfach nur "anders" waren: Während des NS-Regimes mussten Zehntausende sterben, weil sie nicht Hitlers Idealbild eines "guten Deutschen" entsprachen. "Euthanasie" nannten die Nationalsozialisten das, den "schönen Tod" – und verschleierten damit die systematische Vernichtung von Menschen mit einer geistigen Behinderung oder psychischen Krankheit. Schloss Grafeneck auf der Schwäbischen Alb ist der Ort, an dem 1940 die Massenmorde begannen.



Euthanasie im Dritten Reich - Mediathek - WDR

Und wenn man dann mal schaut, wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, so eine psychische Krankheit zu bekommen, dann kann man das mal auf die 80 Millionen Einwohner hochrechnen: 
0,4 * 0,28 = 0,11
=> Die 11% entsprechen 9 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Beginnt für dich Antisemitismus erst, wenn Juden vergast werden?


Das war nicht das Thema und im übrigen nein. 
Meine Aussage war, dass das Thema Antisemitismus nicht NS exklusiv ist sondern von den beiden politischen Rändern bis tief in die politische Mitte geht.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt die letzten fuenf Seiten nochmals angeschaut - aber eine solche "Aussage" von Dir kann ich da beim besten Willen nirgendwo herauslesen? Entweder formulierst Du sehr missverstaendlich oder Du blubberst einfach gerne.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja die anderen Rechten waren halt echt Judenfreundlich.



Ich habe mir auch meine Aussage nochmals angeschaut - und kann da wiederum beim besten Willen nichts finden, was diese steile These erklaeren koennte?


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

Wenn man es mit dem argumentieren nicht so hat isses ja kein Wunder.
Deine Argumentation ist ja, dass es in der AfD Antisemitismus gibt und bei den Nazis auch gab. Ja ist so, ist aber noch lange nicht genug um beides gleichzusetzen, besonders weil Antisemitismus weit verbreitet ist.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2019)

Habe ich die von Dir behauptete "Aussage" nun ueberlesen oder nicht? Ist eine simple, mit Ja oder Nein abschliessend beantwortbare Frage.

Und was meine von Dir behauptete "Argumentation" angeht - ich habe 1. verlinkt, dass der Zentralrat der Juden in Deutschland NSAfD und Neonazis auf Augenhöhe sieht (eine nicht unwichtige Feststellung; immerhin irrlichtern ja hier im Forum Figuren umher, die ihren Hass auf Muslime als taetige Reue fuer den Holocaust verkaufen moechten) und 2. festgestellt, dass Höcke ein Faschist ist, inzwischen sogar einer mit Zertifikat. Welchen Teil davon beanstandest Du jetzt genau?


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Genauso hat er meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, warum er einen womöglich gewaltsamen Umsturz bei der AfD ausschließt, obwohl die Fakten eine andere Sprache sprechen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit dem argumentieren nicht so hat isses ja kein Wunder.
> Deine Argumentation ist ja, dass es in der AfD Antisemitismus gibt und bei den Nazis auch gab. Ja ist so, ist aber noch lange nicht genug um beides gleichzusetzen, besonders weil Antisemitismus weit verbreitet ist.



Die ganze Partei entwickelt sich aber dahin. Früher, zu Lucke Zeiten hast du eher die ganzen Wirtschaftsförderer gesehen, denen die FDP zu sozial war.
Heute dominieren in der Partei Leute, die eben völlig andere Ansichten haben.
Und wenn ich dann Leute wie Meuthen höre, der auf die Frage, ob der Mensch einen Anteil am Klimawandel hat, herumschwafelt ohne Ende, ist doch klar, welchen Weg die Partei einschlagen wird, bzw. eingeschlagen ist.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was in 5 Jahren sein wird und was für Parolen da kommen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Genauso hat er meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, warum er einen womöglich gewaltsamen Umsturz bei der AfD ausschließt, obwohl die Fakten eine andere Sprache sprechen.


Weil eokraten der AfD eine vom Parlament unabhängige Armee haben wollen, mit der nach belieben Feinde im Inneren bekämpft werden können. Das sind doch total verständliche demokratische Ziele zum Nutzen aller, wenn es keine Feinde der NSAfD mehr im Lande gibt. Wo hast Du verdammter "linksextremer Faschist" denn jetzt schon wieder ein Problem....


Ungefähr so eine Antwort stelle ich mit vor ...


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

Wenn alle Linken wie ihr seid ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die AfD Erfolge feiert und die Linke und SPD am Boden liegen.
Bei dämlichen Scheingefechten und schlecht interpretierten Fakten seid ihr auch nicht besser als die AfD.

Alleine Rotkäppchen mal wieder, ich hab eindeutig gesagt, dass das Rechtsextreme sind, aber Nazis sind nur eine Teilmenge der Rechtsextremen. Trotzdem wied wieder so ein Quatsch geschrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Man kann auch einfach definieren, Nazis = Rechtsextrem, denn beide Begriffe werden synonym verwendet.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn alle Linken wie ihr seid ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die AfD Erfolge feiert und die Linke und SPD am Boden liegen.


Sonntagsfrage – Wahlumfragen zur Landtagswahl Thueringen 2019 (#ltwth)

YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn alle Linken wie ihr seid ist es doch kein Wunder, dass die AfD Erfolge feiert und die Linke und SPD am Boden liegen.
> Bei dämlichen Scheingefechten und schlecht interpretierten Fakten seid ihr auch nicht besser als die AfD.



Fass dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase, für die CDU sieht es auch nicht unbedingt rosig aus, zudem hinkt deine Interpretation nicht weniger.

Was du machst ist zu sagen, alles was nicht auf dem Niveau des Hitler-Faschismus liegt kann kein Nazi sein, sondern ist einfach nur (extrem) weit rechts, das ist aber schlicht Verzerrung der Tatsache das der deutsche Faschismus nicht die einzige Form von Faschismus ist und eben auch nicht die älteste Form die an die Macht kam, die Italienischen Faschisten waren noch lange vor Hitler erfolgreich.

Faschismus gab es eben auch nicht nur in der Ausprägung des weit extremeren deutschen Faschismus mit seinen Gaskammern und der Rassenidiologie vom deutschen Herrenmenschen.

Auch die italienischen Faschisten und die Franquisten (welche sich sogar noch bis 1977 an der Macht halten konnten) waren am Ende Nazis und auch wenn sie in diversen Punkten mit dem deutschen Faschismus übereinschnitten gab es diverse idiologische Unterschiede zum deutschen Faschismus, wie eben die Geschichte mit dem Herrenmenschen, oder die damit einhergehende systematische Massenvernichtung, oder das im italienischen Faschismus der König immer noch eine gewisse "Macht" besaß und Musolini zu keinem Zeitpunkt so unumstößlich wurde wie es Hitler war.

Es artet also in Rousinenpickerei aus darüber philosophieren zu wollen ob die AfD schon eine Nazipartei ist, oder eben nicht, da die Tendenzen und Äußerungen durchaus für sich sprechen, wohin der Hase laufen soll.


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es artet also in Rousinenpickerei aus darüber philosophieren zu wollen ob die AfD schon eine Nazipartei ist, oder eben nicht, da die Tendenzen und Äußerungen durchaus für sich sprechen, wohin der Hase laufen soll.



Zumal die Rosienpickerrei sinnlos ist. 
Es herrscht trotzdem eine Gefahr, die der Rechtstaat bekämpfen muss, wenn er nicht in eine Pseudodikatur mit machtgeilen Idioten wie Trump, Bolsonaro, Erdogan oder Boris Jonson abdriften will, die sich mal eben über die demokratisch gewählten Parlamente hinwegsetzen. Bernd Höcke passt von der Persönlichkeit auch sehr gut in diese Reihe.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

@nightslaver
Du sagst, dass der Hitler-Faschismus nicht die einzige Form des Faschismus ist? Stimmt. Aber ich hab der AfD auch nicht den Faschismus sondern explizit den Nationalsozialismus abgesprochen. Selbst wenn wir uns einig sind, dass die AfD Faschitisch ist (würde ich auf den Flügel schon beziehen), dann ist sie noch lange nicht nationalistisch.

Der NS war unter den extremen politischen Bewegungen schon was herausstechendes und eher mit den Stalinismus in der UdSSR und anderen Ländern zu vergleichen als mit dem spanischen und italienischen Faschismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach definieren, Nazis = Rechtsextrem, denn beide Begriffe werden synonym verwendet.


Nein, Nazi greift viel weiter. Rechtsextrem zu sein, beeinhaltet Gewaltbereitschaft, das muss ein strammer Nazi gar nicht sein. 1945 waren für die Amerikaner alle Deutschen Nazis. Der Begriff ist also sehr schwach und sehr weit auslegbar. Wer auch nur ansatzweise rassistisch, nationalistisch, autokratisch, obrigkeitshörig, usw ist, ist potenziell verdächtig, ein Nazi und damit ein Feind unserer Demokratie, der Menschrechte und der offenen Gesellschaft zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @nightslaver
> Du sagst, dass der Hitler-Faschismus nicht die einzige Form des Faschismus ist? Stimmt.



Auch der Nationalsozialismus ist am Ende nur eine extremere faschistische Ausprägung.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich hab der AfD auch nicht den Faschismus sondern explizit den Nationalsozialismus abgesprochen.



Nationalsozialismus ist die im Kern die Verbindung von sozialen, völkischen und nationalen Themen in einer Idiologie, findet an das in der AfD? Ja, findet man, in Kreisen wie dem vom Höcke. Sind damit die Grundbausteine gegeben um theoretisch bei der AfD von einer Nationalsozialistischen Partei sprechen zu können, doch wohl im Grunde schon.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn wir uns einig sind, dass die AfD Faschitisch ist (würde ich auf den Flügel schon beziehen), dann *ist sie noch lange nicht nationalistisch.*



Natürlich ist die AfD nationalistisch, aber ich denke mal du meintest eigentlich nationalsozialistisch, aber auch das ist in Teilen, siehe oben, gegeben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der NS war unter den extremen politischen Bewegungen schon was herausstechendes und eher mit den Stalinismus in der UdSSR und anderen Ländern zu vergleichen als mit dem spanischen und italienischen Faschismus.



Nein, das einzige was Stalinismus und Nationalsozialismus gemein haben ist die systematische Vernichtung ihrer politischen Gegner, Führerkult theoretisch noch, aber das hast du grundsätzlich häufig in autokratischen Systemen, ansonsten sind sie zimlich unterschiedlich gewesen.
Die Schnittmenge zwischen deutschen Faschismus und italienischen und spanischen sind da weit größer, nicht umsonst wird der deutsche Nationalsozialismus auch in der Geschichtsforschung dort verortet und nicht beim Stalinismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind damit die Grundbausteine gegeben um theoretisch bei der AfD von einer Nationalsozialistischen Partei sprechen zu können, doch wohl im Grunde schon..


Warum redest Du es so schön? Es sind nicht _"theoretisch Grundbausteine",_ die NSAfD um Höcke besteht aus strammen und bekennenden Faschisten. Genau und nur das wurde gerichtlich festgestellt, und das will etwas heißen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum redest Du es so schön? Es sind nicht _"theoretisch Grundbausteine",_ die NSAfD um Höcke besteht aus strammen und bekennenden Faschisten. Genau und nur das wurde gerichtlich festgestellt, und das will etwas heißen.



Was soll das womansplaining jetzt bitte?


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die AfD nationalistisch, aber ich denke mal du meintest eigentlich nationalsozialistisch, aber auch das ist in Teilen, siehe oben, gegeben.


Du liegst richtig, da sollte nationalsozialistisch stehen. 

Und ich sage weiter nein, die AfD ist in weiten Teilen rechtsextrem, teilweise faschistisch, aber nicht nationalsozialistisch. 


@roti
Du bist Ing oder? Und du kommst trotzdem mit dem Argument an, dass eine Aussage schwammig ist, weil sie von gewissen Leuten unpräzise genutzt wird? 
Lernt man das beim wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll das womansplaining jetzt bitte?


  

womansplaining - Deutsch-Übersetzung


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> womansplaining - Deutsch-Übersetzung



womansplaining - Wiktionary


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> womansplaining - Wiktionary


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was Du ausdrücken willst. Ist es so schwer, in ganzen Sätzen so schreiben?


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was Du ausdrücken willst. Ist es so schwer, in ganzen Sätzen so schreiben?


Das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSDj7bjAv2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das:
> ...



Willst du damit etwa ausdrücken ich wäre "nur" ein gemeiner sarkastischer Internettroll?

Dät is aba sowas von mobbing, dät gibt nächsten Montag eine dicke fedde Anzeige!


----------



## JePe (30. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich sage weiter nein, die AfD ist in weiten Teilen rechtsextrem, teilweise faschistisch, aber nicht nationalsozialistisch.



Du antwortest also weiter auf Fragen, die niemand gestellt hat und ignorierst weiter solche, die Dir gestellt werden? Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren, es sinkt fuer sie: das Niveau. Oder mit einem naseweisen Foristen gesprochen:



Sparanus schrieb:


> Lernt man das beim wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten?


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren, es sinkt fuer sie: das Niveau. Oder mit einem naseweisen Foristen gesprochen:


Das passt besser: 





Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier sehen wir mal wieder, dass die deutsche Bildungspolitik ein Problem hat.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil ich eine gute Bildung habe [...]


Er schafft es immer wieder sich selbst zu beschreiben. Ein bemerkenswertes Talent.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2019)

@jepe
Du solltest gemerkt haben, dass ich seit Post 337 nicht mehr auf diese Fragen antworten, weil es keinen Sinn macht. Deswegen dieses Statement, ich hab es in der Vergangenheit oft und lang begründet. 

Ich zitiere mal Stresemann:
Ihre Geistlosigkeit fängt allmählich an Orgien zu feiern.

Btw
Guckt euch mal eure Posts an. Die berühmte Echokammer.


----------



## JePe (1. Oktober 2019)

Du verweigerst also bekennend den Dialog, stellst uns aber in die Echokammer? Reflexion ist nicht so Dein Ding, oder?

P. S. Ein Zitat habe ich auch fuer Dich: Eine gute Rede soll das Thema erschoepfen, nicht den Zuhoerer.


----------



## compisucher (1. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich sage weiter nein, die AfD ist in weiten Teilen rechtsextrem, teilweise faschistisch, aber nicht nationalsozialistisch.



Ist die Gemengelage der Begrifflichkeiten letztlich nicht egal?

Es werden Feindbilder erschaffen und die Bekämpfung jener als wesentlicher Programminhalt der Partei definiert.
Mit Hetze gegen Asylanten, Ausländer, Schwule, Behinderte oder sonst wer (bevorzugt Minderheiten) wird kein einziges Problem unserer heutigen Gesellschaft gelöst.

Es ist der Klassiker von allen diktatorischen Mächten, die Gesellschaft wird mit der Bildung eines äußeren, fremden Feindes zum Zusammenhalt eingeschworen, 
damit von der eigenen Unzulänglichkeit abgelenkt wird und dient alleinig zum Machterhalt bzw. Gewinnung.
Ist die Macht erst etabliert, wird das willfährige Volk ebenso behandelt, wie zuvor der künstlich erschaffene Feind.

Willkommen in der blutrünstigen Diktatur...


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Du verweigerst also bekennend den Dialog, stellst uns aber in die Echokammer? Reflexion ist nicht so Dein Ding, oder?
> 
> P. S. Ein Zitat habe ich auch fuer Dich: Eine gute Rede soll das Thema erschoepfen, nicht den Zuhoerer.


Eine Echokammer funktioniert nicht mit einer Person, sondern kommt daher, dass man von anderen Leuten Bestätigung bekommt. Aber scheinbar bin ich der einzige der hier denkt.

Guck doch den Post von Roti an, als hätte ich die AfD als normale Partei bezeichnet. Aber nein das tu ich nicht. Wo seid ihr sachlich oder nur ansatzweise in der Lage Sachen zu verstehen?
Das was ihr hier zeigt ist Gift für die Gesellschaft und nur knapp weniger schlimm wie das was die AfD propagiert.
Hetzende Rechte, geldgeile Neoliberale und unfähige Linke. Schönes Jahrzehnt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Son bisschen Circle Jerk ist der Thread hier ja schon. Aber dafür immerhin unterhaltsam


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Son bisschen Circle Jerk ist der Thread hier ja schon. Aber dafür immerhin unterhaltsam


Haben von den vielen, bei denen du dabei warst, dir etwa keinen Spaß gemacht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Haben von den vielen, bei denen du dabei warst, dir etwa keinen Spaß gemacht?



Für gewöhnlich bin ich eher der, der hier die Selbstbestätigung in der Echokammer auf dem Elfenbeinturm durchbricht. 

Das man dafür von jenen in der Echokammer angefeindet, diffamiert und verächtlich gemacht wird - so wie du es ja so gleich bestätigst - gehört wohl dazu.

Der Spruch "In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht." bestätigt sich hier des Öfteren.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hier scheinen Außenwirkung und Selbstwahrnehmung heftig auseinanderzutriften.



> Der Spruch "In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht." bestätigt sich hier des Öfteren.



So kann man sich seine hier im Forum stämdig propagierte Menschenverachtung für Minderheiten auch schön reden, oder sie besser gesagt negieren.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man dafür von jenen in der Echokammer angefeindet, diffamiert und verächtlich gemacht wird -


Tja, wer in den Wald ruft...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Spruch "In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht." bestätigt sich hier des Öfteren.


Ja ich weiß schon.
Weißheit ist leider kein Allgemeingut und du bist der Alleinpächter.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Spruch "In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht." bestätigt sich hier des Öfteren.



Also irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen Karuzzo... 
Mit der FDP in der Partei angaieren & unterstützen, die für die Entstehung von einem Haufen Schmutz und Dreck verantwortlich ist, und sich dann darüber beschweren das man dafür keine Blumen bekommt, für den Schmutz, den die FDP mitproduziert und du dann angeblich "hinweist".

Wobei deine "Hinweise" in der Regel irgendwo dahingehend enden das du Personen versenken, in ("Sammel")Lager stecken, oder mit Waffengewalt aufhalten willst... 

Du produzierst ihn (mit) und weißt darauf hin, du bist also im Grunde nicht nur gefährlich, sondern sogar gemeingefährlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So kann man sich seine hier im Forum stämdig propagierte Menschenverachtung für Minderheiten auch schön reden, oder sie besser gesagt negieren.



Das politisch links eingestellte Menschen alle negativen Fakten für „Menschenverachtung“ halten, ist ja nichts neues. 

Bloß kein böses Wort über die Masseneinwanderung. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, wer in den Wald ruft...



Ach ist der hier etwa keine linke Echokammer, wo sich alle Beteiligten brav auf die Schultern klopfen und jede mit einer vom Kollektiv abweichenden Meinung angehen?

Man muss sich ja nur mal angucken, wie z.B. mit Ray2015 umgegangen worden ist. Oder auf den letzten Seiten mit Sparanus.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weißheit ist leider kein Allgemeingut und du bist der Alleinpächter.



Ich habe weder das eine, noch das andere behauptet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen Karuzzo...
> Mit der FDP in der Partei angaieren & unterstützen, die für einen haufen Schmutz und Dreck verantwortlich ist, und sich dann darüber beschweren das man dafür keine Blumen bekommt, für den Schmutz, den die FDP mitproduziert und du dann angeblich "hinweist".



Wäre mir neu, dass die FPD 2015 in der Regierung saß und die Probleme aus dem Herbst 2015 mitzuverantworten hätte.  Sie saß zu der Zeit ja nicht mal im Bundestag. Was aber eh egal gewesen wäre, weil ja die Gottkanzlerin das gewählte Parlament ja sowieso nicht fragt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei deine "Hinweise" in der Regel irgendwo dahingehend enden das du Personen versenken, in ("Sammel")Lager stecken, oder mit Waffengewalt aufhalten willst...



Und schon wieder eine falsche und verzerrte Darstellung. Ich habe meine Beiträge damals dahingehend erweitert, dass leere Boote zu versenken seinen, nachdem man die Menschen zurück ans Land gebracht hat.

Leute in Sammellanger zu stecken, habe ich nie gefordert, das ist schlicht eine Lüge. Und bei den Waffen sprach ich ausdrücklich von nicht-tödlichen Waffen.

Aber auch hier mal wieder die Bestätigung, wie die Leute in der Echokammer vorgehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du produzierst ihn (mit) und weißt also darauf hin, du bist also im Grunde nicht nur gefährlich, sondern sogar gemeingefährlich.



Ich bin in keinem Parlament und habe 2015 auch nicht die Probleme mit produziert. Aber auch hier, mal wieder die Bestätigung über das Verhalten in der Echokammer.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass die FPD 2015 in der Regierung saß und die Probleme aus dem Herbst 2015 mitzuverantworten hätte.  Sie saß zu der Zeit ja nicht mal im Bundestag. Was aber eh egal gewesen wäre, weil ja die Gottkanzlerin das gewählte Parlament ja sowieso nicht fragt.



Ja stell dich mal ruhig dümmer als du eigentlich sein solltst. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine falsche und verzerrte Darstellung. Ich habe meine Beiträge damals dahingehend erweitert, dass leere Boote zu versenken seinen, nachdem man die Menschen zurück ans Land gebracht hat.



Ja ja, immer verstehen dich alle falsch, da hast du echt viel mit AKK gemeinsam. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leute in Sammellanger zu stecken, habe ich nie gefordert, das ist schlicht eine Lüge.



Nein ist es nicht, du fandest das australische Vorgehen gegen Migranten (die alle auf einer Insel zusammenzupferchen) richtig und nacharmenswert, das ist nichts anderes als ein Sammellager, nur eben mit einem Meer als Zaun und keinem aus Draht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und bei den Waffen sprach ich ausdrücklich von nicht-tödlichen Waffen.



Wo wiederspricht das meinem geschriebenen (Waffengewalt)? Oder habe ich explizit geschrieben mit tödlicher Waffengewalt? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber auch hier mal wieder die Bestätigung, wie die Leute in der Echokammer vorgehen.



Ach du armer kleiner Tarik Tesfu, mimimimi... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin in keinem Parlament und habe 2015 auch nicht die Probleme mit produziert. Aber auch hier, mal wieder die Bestätigung über das Verhalten in der Echokammer.



Ja ja, es war auch niemand Nazi und in NSDAP zwischen 1933 und 1945 in Deutschland und hat daher auch keinen Krieg und keine Massenvernichtung mitproduziert.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach ist der hier etwa keine linke Echokammer,


Tja, da hätten wir's ja.
Andere Leute ohne diese zu kennen in politische Lager verfrachten. "_Immer diese linke Gehabe, linksversifft hier linksgrün dort, bla bla...._"
Das kommt in der Regel immer von der gleichen Personengruppe. Ganz schön entlarvend, was das eigene politsche Lager angeht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> wo sich alle Beteiligten brav auf die Schultern klopfen und jede mit einer vom Kollektiv abweichenden Meinung angehen?
> 
> Man muss sich ja nur mal angucken, wie z.B. mit Ray2015 umgegangen worden ist. Oder auf den letzten Seiten mit Sparanus.


Meinst du jetzt das Kollektiv hier oder das Kollektiv generell in der bundesdeutschen Meinungskultur?
Dafür dass du selber Respekt einforderst, lässt du ihn aber selber immer wieder missen. Deine hämische, herablassende Art ggü. denen, die eben von deiner Meinung abweichen kennen hier ja alle inzwischen. Daher brauchst du dich auch nicht zu wundern. Und da hilft es garantiert auch nicht, wenn du einfach mal mit einem derben Slang aus den 80ern derherkommst um oben genanntes "Kollektiv", oder was auch immer du dir einbildest, zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja stell dich mal ruhig dümmer als du eigentlich sein solltst.



Bitte erhelle mich. Was genau hat die FDP so böses gemacht? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja ja, immer verstehen dich alle falsch, da hast du echt viel mit AKK gemeinsam.



Nein, ich werde nicht falsch verstanden, das glaube ich nicht mal. Es wird mit Vorsatz verzerrt wiedergegeben oder halt gleich was dazugedichtet. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, du fandest das australische Vorgehen gegen Migranten (die alle auf einer Insel zusammenzupferchen) richtig und nacharmenswert, das ist nichts anderes als ein Sammellager, nur eben mit einem Meer als Zaun und keinem aus Draht.



Ach komm. Du hast ("Sammel")Lager geschrieben. Also wäre das kein Versuch das mit anderen Langer zu assoziieren. Darüber hinaus, ja Australien macht das ja auch gut. Konsequent gegen illegale Einwanderer. 

Seit dem gibt es auch weniger Tote auf dem Weg nach Australien:

Einwanderungspolitik: „Ihr werdet nie hier ankommen“ – Australien zieht stolz Bilanz 

Also was spricht bitte dagegen, konsequent gegen illegale Einwanderung vorzugehen und sich dabei z.B. am Erfolgsmodel Australiens zu orientieren? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo wiederspricht das meinem geschriebenen (Waffengewalt)? Oder habe ich explizit geschrieben mit tödlicher Waffengewalt?



Es geht um die Assoziation, die erzeugt werden soll. Der Satz „mit Waffengewalt aufhalten“ klingt halt martialisch und soll ein gewisses Bild beim Leser erzeugen. Der Satz „mit nicht-tödlicher Waffengewalt aufhalten“ gibt doch gleich ein ganz anderes Bild. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja ja, es war auch niemand Nazi und in NSDAP zwischen 1933 und 1945 in Deutschland und hat daher auch keinen Krieg und keine Massenvernichtung mitproduziert.



Ich schrieb „Ich bin in keinem Parlament und habe 2015 auch nicht die Probleme mit produziert.“ Wie man da auf die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus kommt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, da hätten wir's ja. Andere Leute ohne diese zu kennen in politische Lager verfrachten. "_Immer diese linke Gehabe, linksversifft hier linksgrün dort, bla bla...._"



Ich passe mich den allgemeinen Gepflogenheiten im Thread und Forum an. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kommt in der Regel immer von der gleichen Personengruppe. Ganz schön entlarvend, was das eigene politsche Lager angeht.



Da muss man nichts „entlarven“. Ich habe bereits – mehrfach – geschrieben, dass ich in der FDP bin.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt das Kollektiv hier oder das Kollektiv generell in der bundesdeutschen Meinungskultur?



Da ich ja explizit die User Ray2015 und Sparanus genannt habe, dachte ich, dass das offensichtlich sei, was ich meine. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür dass du selber Respekt einforderst, lässt du ihn aber selber immer wieder missen. Deine hämische, herablassende Art ggü. denen, die eben von deiner Meinung abweichen kennen hier ja alle inzwischen. Daher brauchst du dich auch nicht zu wundern.



Wie gesagt, man passt sich halt den Umständen an. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und da hilft es garantiert auch nicht, wenn du einfach mal mit einem derben Slang aus den 80ern derherkommst um oben genanntes "Kollektiv", oder was auch immer du dir einbildest, zu diskreditieren.



Uh, „derber Slang aus den 80ern“. Was soll das bitte sein?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Assoziation, die erzeugt werden soll. Der Satz „mit Waffengewalt aufhalten“ klingt halt martialisch und soll ein gewisses Bild beim Leser erzeugen. Der Satz „mit nicht-tödlicher Waffengewalt aufhalten“ gibt doch gleich ein ganz anderes Bild.



Waffengewalt ist Waffengewalt und beides illegal.
Das eine ist halt Mord, das andere "nur" eine gefährliche Körperverletzung. Wobei auch diese mit Todesfolge enden kann.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts „entlarven“. Ich habe bereits – mehrfach – geschrieben, dass ich in der FPD bin.



Behaupten kann man viel. Was zählt sind Fakten.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts „entlarven“. Ich habe bereits – mehrfach – geschrieben, *dass ich in der FPD bin.*



FPD, was ist das?
Hab ich noch nie gehört.
Ist das die Freimaurerpartei Deutschlands?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Waffengewalt ist Waffengewalt und beides illegal.



Als absolute Aussage ist das schlicht falsch. Natürlich kann ein Staat Waffengewalt einsetzen. 

Letztes Jahr z.B. wurden durch die deutsche Polizei 11 Menschen erschossen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das eine ist halt Mord, das andere "nur" eine gefährliche Körperverletzung. Wobei auch diese mit Todesfolge enden kann.



Es ist nicht automatisch Mord, oder gefährliche Körperverletzung. Es kann auch legitimer Schutz sein. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Behaupten kann man viel. Was zählt sind Fakten.



Ich wurde gefragt, ich habe geantwortet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> FPD, was ist das?
> Hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Ist das die Freimaurerpartei Deutschlands?



Oh nein, er hat sich verschrieben. Skandal, hängt den Hexer.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2019)

> Also was spricht bitte dagegen, konsequent gegen illegale Einwanderung vorzugehen und sich dabei z.B. am Erfolgsmodel Australiens zu orientieren?



Dass das gegen zig Grundgesetzartikel verstößt und selbst mit 2/3 Mehrheit in Deutschland nicht durchführbar ist, außer man schaltet das Bundesverfassungsgericht und das GG aus.

Im Grunde genommen müßte dieser Spiegel schon reichen und der Rest erklärt sich von selbst inklusive der harrsche Umgang mit Leuten die so etwas propagieren, insbesondere die AfD. Wer solche Dinge in Deutschland durchsetzen will, muss man glasklar unterstellen dass der das GG und die jetzige Republik abschaffen will und etwas grundsätzlich anderes möchte, egal mit welchen Mitteln, weil mit normalen politischen Mitteln ist das niemals zu erreichen, schon alleine da es gegen Artikel 1 GG verstößt, vom Verhältnismäßigkeits Grundsatz ganz zu schweigen.

Das könnte man beim ganzen Parteiprogramm der AfD durch deklinieren oder deinen "abstrusen" Forderungen bzgl. Minderheiten.
Dabei unterscheidest du dich auch nicht von der AfD, genauso wie die, propagierst du angeblich immer das Gesetz, nur um aus den Augen zu verlieren oder genau zu wissen, dass es mit unserer Verfassung unmöglich umzusetzen ist!


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr z.B. wurden durch die deutsche Polizei 11 Menschen erschossen.
> 
> Es ist nicht automatisch Mord, oder gefährliche Körperverletzung. Es kann auch legitimer Schutz sein.



Das war aber Notwehr. 
Einen Ausländer zu an der Grenze zu erschießen ist keine Notwehr, sondern Mord. Da kommt man dann wieder in die Zeiten an der Mauer zurück, wo die Leute, die damals in den Westen wollten erschossen wurden.



			
				§ 32 StGB Abs. 2 schrieb:
			
		

> Notwehr ist die Verteidigung, die erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dass das gegen zig Grundgesetzartikel verstößt und selbst mit 2/3 Mehrheit in Deutschland nicht durchführbar ist, außer man schaltet das Bundesverfassungsgericht und das GG aus.



Welche zig Grundgesetzartikel sollen das denn bitte sein? Und das Bundesverfassungsgericht muss also auch gleich mit ausgeschalten werden, natürlich 

Komisch, als die damalige (noch konservative) CDU geführte Regierung 1993 den Artikel 16a schuf und das Asylrecht verschärft hat, mussten sie auch nicht Bundesverfassungsgericht ausschalten.

Und nach dem Wortlaut eben jenes Artikel 16a dürfte so gut wie keiner zu uns kommen, weil alle unser Nachbarländer entweder zur EU gehören oder aber – im Falle der Schweiz – selbst ein sicheres Land sind, wo keine Verfolgung droht. 

So weit weg ist das von der Position Australiens auch nicht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer solche Dinge in Deutschland durchsetzen will, muss man glasklar unterstellen dass der das GG und die jetzige Republik abschaffen will und etwas grundsätzlich anderes möchte, egal mit welchen Mitteln, weil mit normalen politischen Mitteln ist das niemals zu erreichen, schon alleine da es gegen Artikel 1 GG verstößt, vom Verhältnismäßigkeits Grundsatz ganz zu schweigen.



Jetzt wird nicht bloß das GG abgeschafft, nein gleich die ganze Republik soll abgeschafft werden, bloß weil man keine illegalen Einwanderer ins Land lassen will. Komisch, wo warst du eigentlich, als die CUD all die Jahre gegen Asylmissbrauch und illegale Einwanderung war? Hat die CDU da auch die Republik abgeschafft?

Und die CDU war früher ja nicht bloß gegen Asylmissbrauch und illegale Einwanderung, sondern hat über Jahrzehnte jegliche Einwanderung abgelehnt. Wurde da die Republik abgeschafft?

Hier das Wahlprogramm von 2002.

https://www.cdu.de/system/tdf/media/dokumente/regierungsprogramm-02-06-b.pdf?file=1



> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwan¬derung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Ab-sage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten.



Liest sich geradezu prophetisch. 

Darüber hinaus, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der Kurs in Australien dazu geführt hat, dass Australien kein Rechtsstaat mehr ist. Auch ist in Australien das höchste Gericht nicht entmachtet worden. 

Man kann auch ganz normal nach Australien reisen und auch – sofern man die Voraussetzungen erfüllt – einwandern. Also was ist das Problem, dass man illegale Einwanderung konsequent bekämpft? Was genau verspricht man sich von illegaler Einwanderung?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dabei unterscheidest du dich auch nicht von der AfD, genauso wie die, propagierst du angeblich immer das Gesetz, nur um aus den Augen zu verlieren oder genau zu wissen, dass es mit unserer Verfassung unmöglich umzusetzen ist!



Also erstes ist unsere Verfassung kein Naturgesetz, das für alle Zeiten unveränderlich ist. Gerade das Beispiel mit der Verschärfung des Asylrechts 1993 zeigt, dass man die Verfassung ändern kann.

Zweitens, ist es ja eher die Frau Merkel, die sich nicht an das Gesetz gehalten hat:

Bundestag: Juristen sehen offenbar unklare Rechtslage fuer Grenzoeffnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wann genau war die Sitzung des deutschen Bundestages, wo eben jenes Parlament die Entscheidung von Frau Merkel abgesegnet hat?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das war aber Notwehr. Einen Ausländer zu an der Grenze zu erschießen ist keine Notwehr, sondern Mord.



Einfach so, wäre es nicht legal, das steht wohl außer Frage. Wenn sich aber die Leute so wie damals an der mazedonisch-griechisch Grenze benehmen und Grenzposten angreifen, dann wäre die Situation sicherlich eine andere. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kommt man dann wieder in die Zeiten an der Mauer zurück, wo die Leute, die damals in den Westen wollten erschossen wurden.



Die DDR war auch ein Unrechtsstaat. Das ist ja heute nicht der Fall. Es gibt legale Wege in die Bundesrepublik einzureisen. Niemand muss das illegal tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das war aber Notwehr.
> Einen Ausländer zu an der Grenze zu erschießen ist keine Notwehr, sondern Mord.


Einen Menschen in Seenot "absaufen" zu lassen ist als unterlassene Hilfeleistung zu werten und wird ebenso massiv bestraft.  Alles, was man von der AfD liest, ist menschenfeindlich, zynisch und gegen Minderheiten gerichtet. Hier reden wir über den besonders perfiden Teil der gewollten Einrichtung einer Armee ohne Kontrolle durch das Parlament,

Das könnte den Faschisten der NSAfD so passen. Dat könn se vergessen, aber so richtig. Spalter....

Wenn bestimmte User aber die AfD und deren menschenfeindlichen Aussagen immer wieder in Schutz nehmen und verteidigen und dann behaupten einer anderen Paretei anzugehören, ist das von amüsant schon lange weit entfernt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Da fragt man sich schon, was in Sachsen für ein Nazi als Stellvertreter des Landtagspräsidenten gewählt wurde:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9_Wendt schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrfach äußerte sich Wendt auch kritisch zur LGBT-Politik. So zeigte er sich 2016 überrascht vom zum 23. mal in Dresden stattfindenden Demonstration zum Christopher Street Day und stellte eine kleine Anfrage an die Staatsregierung, in welcher Weise diese die Veranstaltung gefördert habe, was sogleich vom Veranstalter selbst beantwortet wurde.[14] Auf ein Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshofes hin, das psychologische Tests von Homosexualität bei Asylbewerbern untersagt, äußerte Wendt, dass nun massenweise angebliche Homosexuelle Asyl zugesprochen bekämen und in die Sozialsysteme aufgenommen würden, womit er gemäß Queer.de-Chefredakteur Norbert Blech das Asylrecht für verfolgte Homosexuelle als solches angreife.[15]


im Bundestag konnten die bisher immer noch verhindert werden. 
Da merkt man schon, wie viel Macht allein die schon 20% Nazis im Landtag haben und will sich nicht ausmahlen, wie es bei noch viel mehr aussieht. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die DDR war auch ein Unrechtsstaat. Das ist ja heute nicht der Fall. Es gibt legale Wege in die Bundesrepublik einzureisen. Niemand muss das illegal tun.



Warum sollte schließlich jemand mehrere tausend Euro an Schlepper für eine Abenteuerreise übers Mittelmeer zahlen, wenn man auch einfach für 200€ mit der Lufthansa fliegen kann. 
Dann zeig mal, wo man einen Flug von Damaskus nach Berlin buchen kann. 
Ach ne stimmt ja. Der Flughafen ist ja immer noch nicht fertig.

Zum Thema Flucht rate ich mal dazu, sich die Forschungsergebnisse von Sascha Lobo anzusehen:
Markus Lanz vom 10. September 2019 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal, wo man einen Flug von Damaskus nach Berlin buchen kann.


Bestimmte Diskussionen haben keinen Sinn, wenn User über Jahre lügen, bewusst falsche Aussagen treffen und diese immer und immer wiederholen, um damit dumme Menschen zu manipulieren.

Es waren keine illegalen Grenzübertritte, Kriegsflüchtlinge dürfen Grenzen überschreiten. Ob die Gründe angemessen waren, muss ein Gericht überprüfen und nicht der Polizist an der Grenze oder der Stasmmtischbruder im Internet. Es ist so absurd, die hetzenden und lügenden Menschen zu sehen, die sich ereifernd darüber äußeren, wenn freie Plattformen ihren Stumpfsinn löschen und im Gegenzug Menschen faire Gerichtsprozesse verweigern. Es ist so absurd...Aber so sind Rechtsextreme, Faschisten, Nazis, Neunazis, Neonazis, NPDler, Pegidisten, "besorgte Bürger", NSAfDler, AfDler usw....


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2019)

Machen wir das Fass Flüchtlingskrise nicht wieder auf, danke.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh nein, er hat sich verschrieben. Skandal, *hängt den Hexer*.



Nein nein nein, für Hexer gilt immer noch der  Tod durch Säufer mit Mistgabel!




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist so absurd...Aber so sind Rechtsextreme, Faschisten, Nazis, Neunazis, Neonazis, NSAfDler, AfDler usw....



In deiner Aufzählung fehlt ganz eindeutig der (vermeintlich) "besorgte Bürger".


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Machen wir das Fass Flüchtlingskrise nicht wieder auf, danke.



Das macht doch die AfD und deren Anhänger ständig auf, dass da angeblich 2015 so was ganz schlimmes passiert ist. Anstatt mal in die Zukunft zu schauen und für Investitionen in z.B. 5G-Ausbau zu sorgen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das macht doch die AfD und deren Anhänger ständig auf, dass da angeblich 2015 so was ganz schlimmes passiert ist. Anstatt mal in die Zukunft zu schauen und für Investitionen in z.B. 5G-Ausbau zu sorgen.



oder die Pflege(Alten+Krankenpflege usw.) , kinder+altersarmut  usw usw


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> oder die Pflege(Alten+Krankenpflege usw.) , kinder+altersarmut  usw usw



Wobei das Probleme sind, die man recht kurzfristig lösen müsste.
 Beim 5G Ausbau schaut man eher 20 Jahre in die Zukunft, wenn man sich anschaut, dass es bisher nicht mal überall DSL gibt und das wurde schon vor 30 Jahren erfunden.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche zig Grundgesetzartikel sollen das denn bitte sein? Und das Bundesverfassungsgericht muss also auch gleich mit ausgeschalten werden, natürlich
> 
> Komisch, als die damalige (noch konservative) CDU geführte Regierung 1993 den Artikel 16a schuf und das Asylrecht verschärft hat, mussten sie auch nicht Bundesverfassungsgericht ausschalten.
> 
> ...



Man kann über dich und deine Nebelbomben nur sehr laut lachen und du fällst als Gesprächspartner einfach flach, weil unterirdisch.
Ich habe explizit zum Australischen Modell geschrieben!
Fluechtlinge auf Nauru: Einmal australische Hoelle – und kein Zurueck - WELT
(Extra für dich ein Artikel zum Australischen Modell einer Zeitung die nicht in Verdacht steht, links, grün versifft zu sein...)

Und jeder einzelne Satz von mir dazu in Bezug auf das GG ist richtig.

Genauso deine Ausführungen zur CDU und den Artikel16 GG sind einfach nur zum totlachen!
Der Artikel 16 wurde nach 1993 schon zig mal verschärft und natürlich kann man Zuwanderung begrenzen oder/und steuern, allerdings gibt es da Ausnahmen, insbesondere Kriegsflüchtlinge. Und das wir in einer sehr großen Zahl Kriegsflüchtlinge aufgenommen haben ist nicht nur 2015 passiert, sondern sogar nach der Verschärfung des Artikel 16GG 1993 zur Zeiten der Balkan Kriege und was soll ich sagen, wer war an der Regierung, zum großen Teil ebenfalls CDU und FDP, wurde dann abgelöst von SPD und Grünen.

Deine und eure besorgten Bürger Märchenstunden, könnt ihr in eurer Echokammer abhalten, wo alle die Fakten und Wahrheit ausblenden, hier kommst du mit deinen Fake News und Nebelbomben, jedenfalls keinen cm vorwärts.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man sich das australische Modell ansieht ist das grundsätzliche Problem nicht das abschieben auf diese Insel sondern die Zustände auf dieser Insel.
Kleiner Staat, private Camps. Das kann ja nur schief gehen. Privatisierung halt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2019)

Wieso Kaaruzo möchte doch explizit das Australische Modell, und natürlich ist die Abschiebung auf die Insel ein Problem, vor allen dingen wenn man davon nicht herunterkommt, selbst wenn man einen positiven Asylantrag hat, wie im Artikel geschrieben!
Außerdem sind doch die Zustände explizit Teil des Australischen Modells zur Abschreckung, geben die auch offen zu!
Das weiß auch jeder der sich damit 30min beschäftigt und jeder der das Australische Modell fordert, möchte auch die entsprechende Abschreckung und erzähle mir nicht, das wäre anders.

Wie ich aber bereits sagte würde das hier in Deutschland mit dem GG absolut nicht funktionieren, weil das Abschreckungsmodell schon alleine gegen Artikel 1 GG verstösst!


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2019)

Das stimmt, allerdings sind wir mit diesem Türkei Deal definitiv nicht sauber, wenn man höchste Standards anlegt.


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das australische Modell ansieht ist das grundsätzliche Problem nicht das abschieben auf diese Insel sondern die Zustände auf dieser Insel.
> Kleiner Staat, private Camps. Das kann ja nur schief gehen. Privatisierung halt.


Das passt doch wie der berühmte Arsch auf den Nachtopf. Einerseits möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Ausländer raus" rufen und auf der anderen Seite den Marktradikalen raushängen lassen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Spruch "In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist,  für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht." bestätigt  sich hier des Öfteren.


Also brüllst du jeden an der zu dir sagt, dass du mal wieder den Fußweg vor deinem Haus fegen könntest?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings sind wir mit diesem Türkei Deal definitiv nicht sauber, wenn man höchste Standards anlegt.



Natürlich ist der Deal nicht sauber, aber so ist das halt wenn man 2015 eine sich abzeichnende humanitäre Katastrophe (Unterfinanzierung des UN Flüchtlingshilfswerk / unhaltbare Zustände, zu wenig Lebensmittel, in den Flüchtlingslagern an der syrischen Grenze) einfach geflissentlich ignoriert, die Hilfsgelder sogar noch kürzt, und dann mit Aktionismus das Ergebnis davon versuchen muss irgendwie wieder zu stoppen, dann "muss" man sich einem Despoten wie dem Erdolf vom Bosporus halt in die Arme werfen, wenn man eben nicht die Menschen als Abschreckung an den eigenen Grenzen erschießen will, um zu verhindern das sie kommen.

Davon ab sind (Kriegs)Flüchtlinge (aus Syrien) inzwischen auch gar nicht mehr unser primäres "Problem", im Bezug auf Migration, sondern viel mehr die Wirtschaftsmigranten, welche mit völlig falschen Vorstellungen / Verheißungen über die lebensgefährliche Route Mittelmeer kommen:

Fluechtlinge in Deutschland  - Gelockt von falschen Versprechungen (Archiv)

Aber auch da versagt die Regierung, weil die Lösung dafür nicht ist Grenzen zu, sondern diese Fake News, im Internet zu bekämpfen und in Infrastruktur und Jobs in den Herkunftsländern zu investieren, sowie die Herkunftsländer zur Zusammenarbeit zu "zwingen", damit solche Personen auch schnellstmöglich wieder rückgeführt werden können, ist.
Zudem wäre zu prüfen ob man für Wirtschaftsmigranten nicht das Recht auf Einspruch gegen Ablehnungsbescheide aussetzen kann, damit nicht durch gerichtliche Verfahren die Abschiebung künstlich um Jahre hinausgeschoben werden kann.

Hinzu kommt noch die Armutsmigration aus den Balkanstaaten, wie Bulgarien und Rumänien, die hier, durch Ausnutzung der EU-Freizügigkeit, über Scheinjobs, in die deutschen Sozialsysteme gelangen:

*Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme - Rumänen in Halle und Magdeburg / Exakt / MDR / 7:47min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ze-0PwtzkaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem wäre zu prüfen ob man für Wirtschaftsmigranten nicht das Recht auf Einspruch gegen Ablehnungsbescheide aussetzen kann, damit nicht durch gerichtliche Verfahren die Abschiebung künstlich um Jahre hinausgeschoben werden kann.



Was aber gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen würde bezüglich der Gleichbehandlung nach Art. 3 sowie das rechtliche Gehör nach Art. 103.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/3.html
https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/103.html


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen würde bezüglich der Gleichbehandlung nach Art. 3 sowie das rechtliche Gehör nach Art. 103.
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/3.html
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/103.html



Du könntest das Ganze aber evt. über Einführung beschleunigter Sammelverfahren "ad absurdum" führen (ohne damit vieleicht gegen das Grundgesetz zu verstoßen), statt wie bisher alles langwierig in Einzelverfahren zu prüfen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2019)

Oder mehr Personal.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2019)

> Zudem wäre zu prüfen ob man für Wirtschaftsmigranten nicht das Recht auf Einspruch gegen Ablehnungsbescheide aussetzen kann, damit nicht durch gerichtliche Verfahren die Abschiebung künstlich um Jahre hinausgeschoben werden kann.



Jetzt fängst gerade du auch noch mit diesem absoluten Unsinn an. Einmal siehe DKK007und zum anderen du möchtest wirklich irgendwelchen exekutiv Organen freie Hand geben, ohne das ihr Handeln einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung unterworfen ist?
Jeder Verwaltungsakt in Deutschland unterliegt der Gerichtsbarkeit aus sehr guten Gründen, vor allen dingen um jeglicher Willkür vorzubeugen.
Ich hatte gerade diesen Vorschlag letztens aus der Familie und bin völlig durchgedreht, dann können wir hier auch gleich den Laden dicht machen, weil dann jeder den es betrifft vom Good Will (vielleicht sitzt ja gerade Morgens der Furz quer oder die Holde wollte am Wochenende nicht so wie "unser" Exekutivbeamter) der "politischen Einstellung" der jeweiligen exekutiv Person abhängig ist, dann kannst du auch bei deinem Asylantrag würfeln! Und ich wette mit dir, dass dann der nächste schreit, das bewährt sich ja hervorragend und das dehnen wir jetzt auch auf andere Bereiche aus. was glaubst du wie schnell das geht, dass sich die Exekutive immer mehr Freiheiten heraus nehmen will, das beschleunigt ja alles, bis es dich mal selber trifft, dann bin ich gespannt wie du aus der Wäsche schaust, wenn du dagegen keine rechtliche Handhabe hast.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Genau deshalb wollen doch auch viele hier her, weil hier eben deutlich weniger Korruption und Willkür als in den Herkunftsländern herrscht. Hatte auch Sascha Lobo dargelegt. Markus Lanz vom 10. September 2019 - ZDFmediathek



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du könntest das Ganze aber evt. über Einführung beschleunigter Sammelverfahren ad absurdum führen (ohne damit vieleicht gegen das Grundgesetz zu verstoßen), statt wie bisher alles langwierig in Einzelverfahren zu prüfen.



Jeder hat das Recht auf eine Einzelfallprüfung.

Wir sind schließlich nicht im 3. Reich, wo gleich mal alle auf einmal verurteilt und erschossen wurden. Kurzer Prozess (Urteil) – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht auf eine Einzelfallprüfung.



Die auch im Erstverfahren weiter stattfindet.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir sind schließlich nicht im 3. Reich, wo gleich mal alle auf einmal verurteilt und erschossen wurden. Kurzer Prozess (Urteil) – Wikipedia



Wir reden hier nicht davon politische Feinde schnellstmöglich hinrichten zu wollen, sondern lediglich davon die Zweitprüfung eines Ablehnungsbescheids auf Aufenthalt in einem beschleunigten Verfahren abzuhandeln, das schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht davon politische Feinde schnellstmöglich hinrichten zu wollen, sondern lediglich davon die Zweitprüfung eines Ablehnungsbescheids auf Aufenthalt in einem beschleunigten Verfahren abzuhandeln, das schon ein Unterschied.



Da folgt  man halt dem Trend und sourcet die unangenehmen Sachen aus. In dem Fall die Hinrichtung an die Herkunftsländer.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da folgt  man halt dem Trend und sourcet die unangenehmen Sachen aus. In dem Fall die Hinrichtung an die Herkunftsländer.



Wer wird den hingerichtet weil er aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen abgehauen ist? Es geht dabei ausschließlich um die Problematik wirtschaftlicher Migration,  wo man die Verfahren beschleunigen sollte und da sourced man auch keine Hinrichtungen an die Herkunftsländer aus, schließlich betrifft das nicht die Fälle von politischer Verfolgung.

Lies gefälligst meine Beiträge richtig, oder gib a ruh!


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Das muss man aber erst mal in einem Gerichtsverfahren nachweisen, dass er nicht verfolgt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das muss man aber erst mal in einem Gerichtsverfahren nachweisen, dass er nicht verfolgt wird.



Man muss bereits im Erstverfahren belegen das politische Gründe vorliegen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss bereits im Erstverfahren belegen das politische Gründe vorliegen.



Das ist aber in den meisten Ländern recht einfach. Saubere Demokratien gibt es in Asien und Afrika kaum.
Die Diktatur von Erdogan ist da das beste aktuelle Beispiel.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> und unfähig ist seinen Post zu editieren



Du hast doch deine Posts nachträglich editiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber in den meisten Ländern recht einfach. saubere Demokratien gibt es in Asien und Afrika kaum.
> Die Diktatur von Erdogan ist da das beste aktuelle Beispiel.



Eben, es ist in der Regel recht einfach und in solchen Fällen wird es in der Regel auch nicht abgelehnt, abgelehnt werden, in der Regel die Fälle die es nicht glaubhaft darlegen können das politische Gründe vorhanden sind (weil sie nicht vorhanden sind) und warum sollen solche Fälle in zweiter Instanz nochmal langwierig in Einzelverfahren geprüft werden (sofern nicht in erster Instanz gerade klare Verfahrensfehler vorliegen sollten / nachzuweisen sind)...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast doch deine Posts nachträglich editiert.



Ach und deshalb muss man im Abstand von 1 Minute einen Post hinter seinen bestehnden Post setzen?
Klingt sehr nach einem "sehr schwerwiegenden Grund", für einen Doppelpost.

Komisch nur das es ja scheinbar auch möglich ist dann einfach seinen besthenden Post für eine Ergänzung zu editieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben, es ist in der Regel recht einfach und in solchen Fällen wird es in der Regel auch nicht abgelehnt, abgelehnt werden, in der Regel die Fälle die es nicht glaubhaft darlegen können das politische Gründe vorhanden sind (weil sie nicht vorhanden sind) und warum sollen solche Fälle in zweiter Instanz nochmal langwierig in Einzelverfahren geprüft werden (sofern nicht in erster Instanz gerade klare Verfahrensfehler vorliegen sollten / nachzuweisen sind)...



Eine zweite Prüfung der Tatsachen findet ausschließlich bei einer Berufung statt. Bei der Revision werden ausschließlich Rechtsfehler geprüft. 
Was zugelassen wird, wird mit dem Urteil bekannt gegeben.


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und nach dem Wortlaut eben jenes Artikel 16a dürfte so gut wie keiner zu uns kommen, weil alle unser Nachbarländer entweder zur EU gehören oder aber – im Falle der Schweiz – selbst ein sicheres Land sind, wo keine Verfolgung droht.



Politisch Verfolgte geniessen Asylrecht. Und dann gibt es da ja noch die Fluechtlingseigenschaft und den subsidiaeren Schutz. 2018 gab es uebrigens 164.693 Asylgesuche insgesamt. Positiv beschieden wurden dabei zwischen 23,1% und 5,3%, je nach gewaehrtem Schutz - insgesamt keine 76.000 Mal. Aber hey. Tun wir doch einfach mal so, als wuerden Deutschlands Strassen von Fantastilliarden von Messermaennern und Burkamaedchen ueberflutet werden. Und finden Trost in der Tatsache, dass dem Zustand dieser Strassen sei Dank sie wohl kaum sehr weit kommen werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So weit weg ist das von der Position Australiens auch nicht.



Doch, eigentlich schon. Haettest "Du" den gesamten GG-Artikel gelesen und verstanden, wuesstest "Du" das auch: denn er bedingt eben keine Zurueckweisung an der Grenze, sondern garantiert den individuellen Rechtsanspruch auf Durchfuehrung eines ordentlichen, rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien wahrenden Verfahrens - an dessen Ende dann eine Entscheidung steht. Wenn dieser Groschen im nunmehr vierten Jahr noch immer nicht gefallen ist und immer wieder aufs Neue die Sau von der Grenzoeffnung und der illegalen Einreise durchs braune Dorf getrieben wird, gibt es dafuer eigentlich nur eine Erklaerung: die Verfassung ist hier nur das Feigenblatt fuer "Deinen" rassistischen Duenkel.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zweitens, ist es ja eher die Frau Merkel, die sich nicht an das Gesetz gehalten hat:
> 
> Bundestag: Juristen sehen offenbar unklare Rechtslage fuer Grenzoeffnung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wann genau war die Sitzung des deutschen Bundestages, wo eben jenes Parlament die Entscheidung von Frau Merkel abgesegnet hat?



Erstens: Koenntest "Du" freundlicherweise die exakte Stelle zitieren, an der die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages zu der Einschaetzung gelangt sind, es sei Recht gebrochen worden? Ich lese da nur Konjunktive. Zweitens: Stellst "Du" es nicht jedem nach "Deiner" Diktion Linken, der Opfer von Polizeigewalt geworden ist, frei, die Gerichte anzurufen und erklaerst die Handlungen des Staates bis zum hoechstrichterlichen Beweis des Gegenteils als rechtens?

Uebrigens haben "Deine" Buddies geklagt. Und, guess what, verloren. Das muss "Dich" aber nicht davon abhalten, auch weiter und in wirklich absolut jedem Thread eifrig drauf los zu missionieren und an der Dolchstosslegende 2.0 zu weben.


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2019)

Falls es noch jemand nicht verstanden hat.
Wir haben nur eine winzige, verdreckte Kugel mit 12.000 km Durchmesser und uns steht die ******* bis zum Hals - es gibt keine Ausländer!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2019)

Oh man es geht wieder los. Compi was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
Es ist ein Beispiel gewesen mehr nicht.


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2019)

Alles gut, ich mische mich hier nicht mehr ein, war auch nicht persönlich auf dich gemünzt.
Dazu habe ich den Thread auch viel zu wenig durchgelesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2019)

Hier Kommentar zum Thema:

_"... In dem Beitrag soll herausgearbeitet werden, dass die Programmatik und  die politische Strategie der AfD eine kriegsbefürwortende, ja  kriegsfördernde ist. ...."_
Die AfD eine Kriegspartei – RuestungsInformationsBuero

_"....  Was aber hier unakzeptabel ist: Auch dieses Papier vermag sich nicht zu  freizumachen von der offenkundigen Absicht, bisher stabile Grenzen  mithilfe von provokativen Begrifflichkeiten quasi im Vorbeigehen zu  verschieben. Das kennt man ja auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten zur Genüge,  und leider verfehlt die Wirkung oftmals nicht das angestrebte Ziel. Da  ist fast jedes Mittel recht, von historischen Verharmlosungen  (Vogelschiss), über Verschwörungsvorwürfe (Volksverräter, Umvolkung) bis  zu beleidigenden Unterstellungen (Kopftuchmädchen und sonstige  Taugenichtse). Gut, die weit mehr als überwiegende Mehrheit der Bürger  durchschaut das wohl und will damit nichts zu tun haben. Aber wenn diese  Methode nun auch in den Bereich des staatlichen Gewaltmonopols reicht,  dann wird es besonders brisant. ..."_
„Unerbittlich“ daneben. Wider das Relativieren unserer soldatischen Werte.: GSPsipo

_".... Wer angesichts dieser Sachverhalte die militärische Verteidigung  Deutschlands auf eigenem Territorium immer noch für eine realistische  und realisierbare Zielvorstellung hält, der mag ja den Heldentod im  „unerbittlichen Kampf im Gefecht“ für des Mannes höchste Bestimmung  halten, aber der weiß definitiv nicht, worüber er redet. ..."_
AfD und Bundeswehr | Die Freiheitsliebe

_„... Wenn sich rechtspopulistische Parteien auf einmal für die Bundeswehr  interessieren, spätestens dann sollte man sehr aufmerksam sein“, sagte  Ansgar Puff ..._
D: Weihbischof warnt vor AfD-Plaenen zur Bundeswehr - Vatican News


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2019)

Plötzlich interessiert man sich dafür was die Kirche sagt? Oh Wunder.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Oktober 2019)

Das haben schon sämtliche Journalisten vorher gesagt, die sich damit beschäftigt haben (siehe FAZ), die nun nicht im Verdacht steht eine linke Zeitung zu sein.
Dieser Artikel ist lediglich eine sehr kurze  Zusammenfassung und ja auch die Kirche kann ihre Meinung kund tun, macht sie sonst auch zu allen möglichen gesellschaftspolitischen Themen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben schon sämtliche Journalisten vorher gesagt


Ich habe noch ein paar Texte hinzugefügt. Kann man bei Bedarf lesen und andere Standpunkte und Interpretationen zum Thema bekommen.

Ich halte die AfD mit ihrer Politik ebenso für Kriegstreiber.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2019)

Ja dein FAZ Link und die Punkte die du daraus gezogen hast hatten wir ja schon. Genaues arbeiten liegt dir nicht Don.

Ich sage als Soldat, dass ich diesen Plänen nicht zustimme, aber dann muss ich mich auch richtig damit auseinander setzen und das habe ich. Ihr nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich halte die AfD mit ihrer Politik ebenso für Kriegstreiber.


Gegen wen denn? 
Bundeswehr nur noch zur Landesverteidigung. Der einzige Gegenspieler ist aber Russland zu denen man bessere Beziehungen will.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Oktober 2019)

Die Nato wird gerne in Frage gestellt bei Teilen der AfD!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2019)

Ja bei anderen Parteien auch. Aber was steht denn im Programm


----------



## INU.ID (2. Oktober 2019)

*Kurz zur Info:* Es wurde ein persönlicher Angriff entfernt, der anschließend mehrfach kommentiert wurde, was auch wieder kommentiert wurde (Antworten auf Antworten auf Antwoten ...). Es wurde also der PA, und sämtliche Antworten darauf (die man ohne ursprüngliche Äußerung ja schlecht "nackig/alleine" stehenlassen kann) entfernt.

Nur falls sich jemand über sein verschwundenes Posting wundert, und gleich wieder die Zensurkeule greifen will. 

Weitermachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Beginnt für dich Antisemitismus erst, wenn Juden vergast werden?



Zumindest scheint für alles, was dem nicht zumindest nahe kommt, pauschal eine NSDAP-Ähnlichkeit ausgeschlossen zu sein. Dabei ist aus heutiger Sicht vor allem die Entwicklung bis 31 von Interesse und die weißt sehr viele Ähnlichkeiten zum heutigen Rechtsextremismus und der AFD als dessen bevorzugte politische Vertretung auf.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das Probleme sind, die man recht kurzfristig lösen müsste.
> Beim 5G Ausbau schaut man eher 20 Jahre in die Zukunft, wenn man sich anschaut, dass es bisher nicht mal überall DSL gibt und das wurde schon vor 30 Jahren erfunden.



Altersarmut und Pflege sind kurzfristig und 5G hält 20 Jahre? Zur Erinnerung: VOR 20 Jahren war außerhalb größerer Städte noch nicht einmal das E-Netz ausgebaut, seitdem kamen und ginge Edge, UMTS und LTE. Nach 5 G kräht 2030 kein Hahn mehr. Aber die Leute, die heute arm sind und nicht fürs Alter vorsorgen kennen, die werden auch 2060 noch zum Problemfall für den Staat und auch die Schaffung von Heimen und die Ausbildung eines angemessenen Stamms Pflegepersonal ohne Schweinezyklen hat eine Aufbauphase von 15-30 Jahren. Es gibt andere Probleme, die die Politik seit 30-60 Jahren verpennt hat und die ich aktuell noch als wesentlich wichtiger erachten würde, aber das Netflix mitten im Schwarzwald nur in Full- und nicht in UHD gestreamt werden kann, gehört garantiert nicht dazu.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die auch im Erstverfahren weiter stattfindet.
> 
> Wir reden hier nicht davon politische Feinde schnellstmöglich hinrichten zu wollen, sondern lediglich davon die Zweitprüfung eines Ablehnungsbescheids auf Aufenthalt in einem beschleunigten Verfahren abzuhandeln, das schon ein Unterschied.



Gerade bei Zweitprüfungen wäre eine Beschleunigung nicht mit dem Rechtsstaat vereinbar, da ja überhaupt erst wegen Fehlern/Nachlässigkeiten im ursprünglichen Verfahren eine erneute Prüfung nötig wird.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (4. Oktober 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Kurz zur Info:* Es wurde ein persönlicher Angriff entfernt, der anschließend mehrfach kommentiert wurde, was auch wieder kommentiert wurde (Antworten auf Antworten auf Antwoten ...). Es wurde also der PA, und sämtliche Antworten darauf (die man ohne ursprüngliche Äußerung ja schlecht "nackig/alleine" stehenlassen kann) entfernt.
> 
> Nur falls sich jemand über sein verschwundenes Posting wundert, und gleich wieder die Zensurkeule greifen will.
> 
> Weitermachen.




Ich finde gut, dass hier auf PCGameshardware so entschieden gegen Hetzer vorgegangen wird.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2019)

Wobei es auch anders geht, als es die Nazis von der AfD wollen: 

Garchinger Kaserne wird nach Widerstandskaempfer benannt | BR24


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2019)

Was für ein schlechter Artikel.
Zitat:

"Das erste Mal in der Geschichte der Bundeswehr hat eine Kaserne den Namen eines NS-Widerstandskämpfers erhalten."

Ich bilde mir die beiden Julius Leber Kasernen scheinbar nur ein. Aber dann erwartet die Presse, dass man sie für Komponent hält.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

Die deutschen Streitkräfte sollen ihre Aufgabe erfüllen können? Nee, das ist ja nazi


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die deutschen Streitkräfte sollen ihre Aufgabe erfüllen können? Nee, das ist ja nazi


Genau, besser gleich in Klaus Barbie oder Heinrich Himmler umbenennen...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Genau, besser gleich in Klaus Barbie oder Heinrich Himmler umbenennen...


Schockierend sind nicht die AfD-Vorstellungen, sondern der gegenwärtige Zustand der BW.

Es fängt schon damit an, daß die BW weder im Ausland noch im Inland eingesetzt werden darf. Das macht die Armee bedeutungslos, sie ist nur eine Besatzungstruppe, an welche die Amis outsourcen, ihre Einsätze wie etwa in Syrien widersprechen oft internationalem Recht. 
Einer Armee, deren eigentliche Primäraufgabe die Verteidigung der Heimat ist, muß es zugestanden werden, daß sie auch im Inland operieren darf, alles andere ist reiner Wahn, völlig Banane.

Die BW hat weiterhin eines der höchsten Budgets der Welt, dennoch verrottet alles und ist nicht einsatzbereit. Bei dem Brand, der letztes Jahr bei einer Übung entstand, war die BW hilflos, denn beide extra für diesen Zweck örtlich beschafften BW-Löschfahrzeuge waren mangels Wartung nicht einsatzfähig. Wo geht die ganze Kohle hin?

Die Bundeswehr ist also weder gesetzlich noch tatsächlich in der Lage, uns vor den Gefahren, die unsere Regierungen heraufbeschwören, zu schützen. Das ist es also, was die AfD bemängelt.
Sofort wird wieder alles mit absurden Nazivergleichen niedergemacht.
Vorm 1.WK hätte das Reich keinen Krieg führen können, ohne daß das Parlament die benötigten Gelder freigibt. Das geschah mit den Stimmen der SPD. Denn obwohl es das erklärte Endziel der Linken war, das gegenwärtige kapitalistische System zu überwinden, sah man eben die Notwendigkeit des Krieges, denn damals stand keinesfalls in Stein gehauen, daß nur Deutschland Kriege anfängt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

Ach Birdman du hast einfach keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich nie gedient oder einfach 12 Monate stumpfer Mannschafter gewesen nh?


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es fängt schon damit an, daß die BW weder im Ausland noch im Inland eingesetzt werden darf.



Im Inland braucht man auch keine Bundeswehr, wenn keine Naturkatastrophe da ist. 

Auslandseinsätze:
bundeswehr.de: Die Auslandseinsaetze der Bundeswehr


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Birdman du hast einfach keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich nie gedient oder einfach 12 Monate stumpfer Mannschafter gewesen nh?


Bundeswehr: Einsatzbereitschaft der Waffensysteme bleibt mangelhaft - WELT




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Inland braucht man auch keine Bundeswehr, wenn keine Naturkatastrophe da ist.
> 
> Auslandseinsätze:
> bundeswehr.de: Die Auslandseinsaetze der Bundeswehr


"Dies geschieht stets im engen Schulterschluss mit den EU-Partner und den Verbündeten der NATO."

Also eine  Söldnertruppe, die im Auftrage Washingtons agiert. Sehr beschämend.

"Die Strafanzeige wurde gegen alle Mitglieder des Deutschen Bundestag, eingeschlossen auch Regierungsmitglieder, unter anderem auch Bundeskanzlerin Dr. Angela Merkel (CDU) und Bundesministerin der Verteidigung, Dr. med. Ursula von der Leyen (CDU)  erstattet, die am 4. Dezember 2015 für die Entsendung der Bundeswehr und den Einsatz in Syrien gestimmt haben.


In die Strafanzeige wurden ebenso alle Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter der deutschen Bundeswehr, die sich an der Umsetzung und / oder Ausführung dieses Beschlusses vom 4.12.2015 mitgewirkt haben, wegen aller in Betracht kommenden Straftatbestände, einbezogen.


In der Strafanzeige des Juristen geht es um die mögliche Aufarbeitung schwerster Verstöße gegen Völkerrecht, Völker-Strafrecht, Grundgesetz und dem Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) im Zusammenhang mit der Entsendung der Bundeswehr nach Syrien sowie der Unterstützung von so genannten „Rebellen“ in Syrien, welche vom Generalbundesanwalt, nach Einschätzung des Rechtsanwaltes aufgearbeitet werden sollten."
Bundeswehr in Syrien: Rechtsanwalt erstattet Strafanzeige gegen Bundesregierung und Juristen in Deutschland


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Der Aluhut rotiert. Ein Anwalt der illustre Anzeigen schreibt, auch solche, in dem das braune Märchen von einem angeblichen Bevölkerungsaustausch wiederholt wird und der für seine Leugnung der Souveränität Deutschlands, schon auf der Nominierungsliste für den Goldenen Aluhut 2019 steht.
Keine Feststellung der preussischen Staatsangehoerigkeit
So genannte Reichsbuerger vor Gericht gescheitert - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR
Der goldene Aluhut 2019 - Die Nominierten - Der goldene Aluhut


Edit: Wird dieses Forum immer mehr zu einem Stammtisch labiler Seelen?


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

Äh, ja...
Für alle, die es interessiert, hier ist die o. g. Strafanzeige im Wortlaut:
https://www.rechtsanwalt-wilfried-s...schen-Hintergründen-der-Flüchtlingswellen.pdf

Ich halte jetzt mich dezent zurück bezüglich einer Bewertung des Alu-Hut Geschwurbels des Herrn Rechtsanwaltes, einfach mal lesen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der goldene Aluhut 2019 - Die Nominierten - Der goldene Aluhut


Doppel Plus!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Aluhut rotiert. Ein Anwalt der illustre Anzeigen schreibt, auch solche, in dem das braune Märchen von einem angeblichen Bevölkerungsaustausch wiederholt wird und der für seine Leugnung der Souveränität Deutschlands, schon auf der Nominierungsliste für den Goldenen Aluhut 2019 steht.
> Keine Feststellung der preussischen Staatsangehoerigkeit
> So genannte Reichsbuerger vor Gericht gescheitert - Rheinland - Nachrichten - WDR
> Der goldene Aluhut 2019 - Die Nominierten - Der goldene Aluhut
> ...


Der Bundeswehreinsatz in Syrien bedarf der Genehmigung der syrischen Regierung, nicht der amerikanischen, oder zumindest eines UN-Mandats. Beides ist nicht vorhanden, der Einsatz ist somit rechtlich als Angriffskrieg gegen Syrien zu werten.
Aber plötzlich interessiert das internationale Recht nicht mehr...


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

Welche Deutsche Soldaten IN Syrien?
Wir haben Luftaufklärung und stellen ein Tankflugzeug.
Die Luftaufklärung erfolgt vom Mittelmeer, von der Türkei, von Jordanien und vom Irak aus, jeweils mit Zustimmung der jeweiligen Regierungen.
Meines Wissens gab es genau 6 einzelne Flüge seit 2016 über Syrien, jeweils mit der ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis von Damaskus und den Russen und Vorabinformation an den Verteidigungsausschuß des Bundestages.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

Nein, das ist eben noch nicht entschieden.
Staaten haben ein Recht zur Selbstverteidigung, auch wenn die Angriffe von privaten Akteuren aus einem anderen Staat kommen. Wenn besagter Staat allerdings nichts oder zu wenig gegen die Bedrohung tut bzw tun kann darf man selbst aktiv werden.

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass man das Recht zur Selbstverteidigung höher bewertet als das Recht auf territoriale Integrität eines anderen Staates. Das ist nicht endgültig rechtlich geklärt.

Ergo ist es eine rechtliche Grauzone. Gegen Assad kämpfen wir als Deutsche nicht, da musst du eher mit Donald reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Luftaufklärung erfolgt vom Mittelmeer, von der Türkei, von Jordanien und vom Irak aus, jeweils mit Zustimmung der jeweiligen Regierungen.


Ich bitte Dich, was sollen denn Fakten, wenn bestimmte User ganz genau wissen, dass das alles gelogen ist,
Dieses Forum hat eine Funktion, die User vor Texten, die des goldenen Aluhuts würdig sind, verschont.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welche Deutsche Soldaten IN Syrien?


Auch der Luftraum gehört dazu um rechtlich in Syrien zu sein. Außerdem ist die Rettung von ISOPs durch Spezialkräfte ausdrücklich legitimiert.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

@Sparanus: 
Sofern eine offizielle Genehmigung des Überfluges vorliegt, kann man ja wohl kaum von einem Angriffskrieg gegen Syrien sprechen...

Habe gerade noch mal nachgelesen, es handelte sich offensichtlich um die Überführungsflüge aus der Türkei nach Jordanien und die Bedingung der Syrer war, 
dass keine Bewaffnung und keine Aufklärungspods mitgeführt werden dürfen.

Die wurden mit Tralls über die Türkei/Irak/Saudi-Arabien nachgeliefert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Welche Deutsche Soldaten IN Syrien?
> Wir haben Luftaufklärung und stellen ein Tankflugzeug.
> Die Luftaufklärung erfolgt vom Mittelmeer, von der Türkei, von Jordanien und vom Irak aus, jeweils mit Zustimmung der jeweiligen Regierungen.
> Meines Wissens gab es genau 6 einzelne Flüge seit 2016 über Syrien, jeweils mit der ausdrücklichen Erlaubnis von Damaskus und den Russen und Vorabinformation an den Verteidigungsausschuß des Bundestages.


Nein, die sechs Flugzeuge haben keine Erlaubnis von Damaskus (die Russen haben das nicht zu entscheiden und haben es auch nicht erlaubt). Die Bundesregierung hat ja nicht einmal nachgefragt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben noch nicht entschieden.
> Staaten haben ein Recht zur Selbstverteidigung, auch wenn die Angriffe von privaten Akteuren aus einem anderen Staat kommen. Wenn besagter Staat allerdings nichts oder zu wenig gegen die Bedrohung tut bzw tun kann darf man selbst aktiv werden.
> 
> Unter der Voraussetzung, dass man das Recht zur Selbstverteidigung höher bewertet als das Recht auf territoriale Integrität eines anderen Staates. Das ist nicht endgültig rechtlich geklärt.
> ...


Die Bundesregierung handelt im Einklang mit der Assad-must-go-Fraktion, jede Handlung richtet sich gegen Assad. So hat der jahrelange Einsatz der Assad-Gegner gegen ISIS nur damit zu tun, daß man versucht hat, ISIS gegen die syrischen Streitkräfte zu kanalisieren. Im Abwehrkampf der Armee gegen ISIS (was ja schon beweist, daß Assad ISIS nicht hätte ignorieren können) waren sie alles andere als ein Hilfe, ihre Flugzeuge haben sogar die syrische Luftwaffe gestört, mehrfach ISIS Luftunterstützung gegeben und ISIS aus der Luft versorgt. 
Damit sind deine sämtlichen Grauzonen irrelevant, da die Bundesregierung sich lediglich an der Steuerung ISILs mittels Zuckerbrot und Peitsche beteiligt hat.
Überdies hat sich ISIS aus "Rebellengruppen" rekrutiert, die von Deutschland und vor allem anderen NATO-Ländern unterstützt wurden. Damit ist der Einsatz Teil des Problems. Verantwortlich für die Zerschlagung von ISIS zeichnet allein Assad, die Entwicklung zeigt, daß man sich erst in Bewegung setzte, nach dem syrische Armee von der Defensive in die Offensive überging:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaS5Ds4OhUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem hätte die Bundesregierung vorher in Damaskus anfragen müssen.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Verantwortlich für die Zerschlagung von ISIS zeichnet allein Assad


Assad der Wagemutige. Hat im Alleingang wie Rambo den IS zerschlagen. Die YPG hat es nie gegeben...
https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/130/bagdad-bob.gif



> Außerdem hätte die Bundesregierung vorher in Damaskus anfragen müssen.


Bündnisfall nach Artikel 42 EU-Vertrag nach den Anschlägen in Frankreich 2015. Damit ist Deutschland offiziell in den Krieg gegen den IS, den man damals als Proto-Staat bezeichnen konnte, eingetreten.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2019)

Alter ich habe so langsam den Verdacht, das ist ein weiteres Synonym eines gewissen Users nur mit wesentlich dummdreisterer Sprache, ich setze den jetzt auf Ignor, ich habe keine Zeit dafür, mich mit solchem geistigen Müll zu befassen!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Assad der Wagemutige. Hat im Alleingang wie Rambo den IS zerschlagen. Die YPG hat es nie gegeben...
> https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/130/bagdad-bob.gif


Doch, die YPG hats gegeben und hat im Gegensatz zu den irakischen Kurden auch gekämpft, im Gesamtbild des Krieges ist das jedoch irrelevant, zumal fast sämtliche größere Abwehrschlachten der Kurden (um und in der Stadt Hasakah) Schulter an Schulter mit der syrischen Armee ausgetragen wurden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Bündnisfall nach Artikel 42 EU-Vertrag nach den Anschlägen in Frankreich 2015. Damit ist Deutschland offiziell in den Krieg gegen den IS, den man damals als Proto-Staat bezeichnen konnte, eingetreten.


Es gab nur einen Bündnisfall, den von 2001. Alle Assad-must-go-Länder wurden von ISIS gebombt (außer USA!), woran mag das liegen? Warum hat ISIS sowenig gegen Assad gebombt, nicht mal die Bevölkerung mit Raketen und Mörsern terrorisiert? Weil Assad nicht vom Unterstützer zum Gegner wurde.

′IS′ supply channels through Turkey | Focus on Europe - Spotlight on People | DW | 26.11.2014
EU States Buying Islamic State Oil - Israel National News

Doch auch einen Bündnisfall hätte man in Damaskus begrüßt, jede ernst gemeinte Hilfe wurde angenommen.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter ich habe so langsam den Verdacht, das ist  ein weiteres Synonym eines gewissen Users nur mit wesentlich  dummdreisterer Sprache, ich setze den jetzt auf Ignor, ich habe keine  Zeit dafür, mich mit solchem geistigen Müll zu befassen!


Ich vermute da den Ersteller davon dahinter:  Was ist los in Syrien?
Zuvor schon als Regelsatzverwerter (gesperrt) registriert gewesen und danach noch unter verschiedenen anderen (mittlerweile gesperrten) Benutzernamen. Manch einer scheint hier im missionarischen Eifer dabei zu sein, die "Wahrheiten" von Assad und Co zu verbreiten.
Was noch gegen die von dir gemeinte Person spricht: Die erkennt den Bündnisfall von 2001 nicht an, Verruckt-Birdman anscheinend dahingegen schon.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gab nur einen Bündnisfall, den von 2001.





> Nur  an einem Punkt gab das Bundesverfassungsgericht einen inhaltlichen  Fingerzeig. Anders als noch 2007 ist man nun bereit, auch die  Europäische Union (EU) als System kollektiver Sicherheit zu akzeptieren.  Dies sei zumindest „vertretbar“, so die Richter. Damit wäre aber wohl  auch der Anti-IS-Einsatz grundgesetzkonform. Denn Frankreich hatte sich  auch auf einen „Beistandsfall“ nach Artikel 42 EU-Vertrag berufen und  alle EU-Staaten hatten Frankreich Unterstützung zugesagt.


Bundeswehreinsatz in Syrien: Karlsruhe will nicht pruefen - taz.de



> Warum hat ISIS sowenig gegen Assad gebombt, nicht mal die Bevölkerung mit Raketen und Mörsern terrorisiert?


Was ist das für eine dämliche Logik? Mit Assad hat man sich Seitens des IS offen im Krieg befunden und stand dessen Bodentruppen direkt gegenüber und selbst in den Gebieten die von Assad kontrolliert wurden, gingen massig Bomben hoch.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich vermute da den Ersteller davon dahinter:  Was ist los in Syrien?
> Zuvor schon als Regelsatzverwerter (gesperrt) registriert gewesen und danach noch unter verschiedenen anderen (mittlerweile gesperrten) Benutzernamen. Manch einer scheint hier im missionarischen Eifer dabei zu sein, die "Wahrheiten" von Assad und Co zu verbreiten.
> Was noch gegen die von dir gemeinte Person spricht: Die erkennt den Bündnisfall von 2001 nicht an, Verruckt-Birdman anscheinend dahingegen schon.
> 
> ...


Nerv doch den Regelsatzverwerter mit deinen "Argumenten". Der wird sich sicher freuen, wenn einer nicht zwischen Militär- und Terror-Einsatz unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Sparanus:
> Sofern eine offizielle Genehmigung des Überfluges vorliegt, kann man ja wohl kaum von einem Angriffskrieg gegen Syrien sprechen...



Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein, die sechs Flugzeuge haben keine Erlaubnis von Damaskus (die Russen haben das nicht zu entscheiden und haben es auch nicht erlaubt). Die Bundesregierung hat ja nicht einmal nachgefragt.



Ich hoffe, dass kommt jetzt nicht all zu angeberisch rüber, aber weisst du, ich war AlphaJet und Tornado Pilot von 1985 bis 1994 und WEISS bestimmte, beileibe nicht alle Dinge, mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit besser als du.

Zum Beispiel über den Sachstand aktueller Militäreinsätze der Bundeswehr...


Der obige Satz ist schlichtweg eine Falschaussage, Punkt.


Über die Sinnigkeit, BO21 gewesen zu sein, kann man trefflich diskutieren, ebenso über die politische Notwendigkeit auf Sachebene bzgl. des Bundestagsmandats gegen den IS.


Aber ich verwehre mich aufs Äußerste, wenn aktive Kameraden durch so einen bodenlosen und desinformierenden Bullshit denunziert werden.

Was bist du denn für eine armes Würstchen, wenn du ohne rot zu werden solche Lügen verbreitest?

Lebst du schon in deiner Lügenblase wie dein Reichsbürgerfreund Herr Anwalt von weiter oben?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe...


Es kommt sogar sehr angeberisch rüber.  Wenn du, wie du behauptest, früher einmal Pilot warst, was sollte uns das über dein Verständnis über die Lage in Syrien sagen?
Die "Kameraden" dringen mutwillig und ohne Erlaubnis im Auftrag einer anderen Nation in fremden Luftraum ein, eine S200 könnte dem Spuk schnell ein Ende machen und das wäre für mich auch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

Sag ich doch, nicht gedient oder maximal GWDL.


----------



## compisucher (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es kommt sogar sehr angeberisch rüber.  Wenn du, wie du behauptest, früher einmal Pilot warst, was sollte uns das über dein Verständnis über die Lage in Syrien sagen?
> Die "Kameraden" dringen mutwillig und ohne Erlaubnis im Auftrag einer anderen Nation in fremden Luftraum ein, eine S200 könnte dem Spuk schnell ein Ende machen und das wäre für mich auch völlig in Ordnung.



Ganz einfach, du bist ein Lügner und hast dich selbst entlarvt.
Du machst dich hier lächerlich.
Und Ahnung von überhaupt nix, eine Gammon kann einem Tornado genau "0".
Kernschrott aus 1960.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

Also ne F16 von den Israelis hat sie immerhin erwischt, davon leitet er das vermutlich auch ab.
Aber ja, wenn der Pilot keinen Fehler macht sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, du bist ein Lügner und hast dich selbst entlarvt.
> Du machst dich hier lächerlich.
> Und Ahnung von überhaupt nix, eine Gammon kann einem Tornado genau "0".
> Kernschrott aus 1960.


Hat ne brandneue F35 vom Himmel geholt, eure klapprigen Tornados können außerdem froh sein, wenn sie abheben. Die werden von S-200 noch vor dem Frühstück verspeist.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat ne brandneue F35 vom Himmel geholt, eure klapprigen Tornados können außerdem froh sein, wenn sie abheben. Die werden von S-200 noch vor dem Frühstück verspeist.


Da hat mal wieder jemand seine natürliche Gesichtsröte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat ne brandneue F35 vom Himmel geholt



Quelle?



Poulton schrieb:


> Manch einer scheint hier im missionarischen Eifer dabei zu sein, die "Wahrheiten" von Assad und Co zu verbreiten.



Wobei es solche Trolle für eine ganze Reihe von Diktaturen und Populisten gibt. 
Sei es nun Russland, Polen, Türkei oder die USA. 

Internetfreiheit 2019: Mehr Wahlbeeinflussung und UEberwachung in Social Media | heise online


> "Propaganda funktioniert besser als Zensur"


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da hat mal wieder jemand seine natürliche Gesichtsröte...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Röte verorte ich allerdings auf seiten der Faktenresistenten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Did a Russian Missile Really Hit an Israeli F-35? | The National Interest


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einer echten deutschen Quelle und nicht mal wieder so eine englische FakeNews-Seite ohne Impressum?


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Wie gesagt, es war eine F16 und keine F35


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2019)

Sicher das es keine zivile Passagiermaschine war? Das können doch die sowjetisch/russischen Flugabwehrraketen besonders gut, ist auch einfacher als Militärjets vom Himmel zu holen.
Sie treffen ja auch zielsicher die ganze Zeit Krankenhäuser und andere zivile Einrichtungen in Syrien, aber darin waren die Russen ja schon immer sehr gut!


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Die Ukrainer haben schon mal eine russische Passagiermaschine mit einer S200 abgeschossen.
Ein Fehler bei einer Übung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer echten deutschen Quelle und nicht mal wieder so eine englische FakeNews-Seite ohne Impressum?


Das ist keine Fake News Seite, sondern eine renommierte pro-amerikanische Seite, die sich mit eben solchen Themen befasst. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicher das es keine zivile Passagiermaschine war? Das können doch die sowjetisch/russischen Flugabwehrraketen besonders gut, ist auch einfacher als Militärjets vom Himmel zu holen.
> Sie treffen ja auch zielsicher die ganze Zeit Krankenhäuser und andere zivile Einrichtungen in Syrien, aber darin waren die Russen ja schon immer sehr gut!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Did a Russian Missile Really Hit an Israeli F-35? | The National Interest



Wo ist das eine Quelle?
Der macht nur Kaffeesatzlesen, nachdem die Glaskugel nichts ausspuckt.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2019)

Das geht jetzt heftig ins OT, aber:

M. W. wurde die F-16 (und eben nicht eine F-35) mit einer S-125 GOA und nicht mit einer S-200 abgeschossen.
Das ist unstrittig.

Die GOA galt schon zu meiner Zeit als recht gefährliche Rakete.
Der Grund ist, dass diese einen selbständigen aktiven Radarsuchkopf hat und mit bis zu Mach 3 eher für schnelle, bewegliche Ziele entwickelt wurde.
Erkennt man deutlich an den umfangreichen Leitwerken der Rakete.
Eine Art "fire-and-forget" Rakete der ersten Stunde.

Die S-200 ist mit bis zu 5000 km/h eine extrem schnelle, aber auch extrem unflexible Rakete, die zur Abwehr hoch fliegender Bomber entwickelt wurde.
Zudem hat sie semiaktive Zielfindung, sprich das Ziel muss ständig vom Bodenradar angeleuchtet werden.

Die Radarwarner aller Nato-Flugzeuge erkennen das erste Aufschalten binnen wenigen Sekunden und wird eine Rakete abgefeuert, bekommt man einen sich verändernden Piepston der die Annäherung dokumentiert.
Eine S-200 kann man relativ problemlos mit einer Fassrolle ausmanövrieren, wenn man den Kurs beibehalten will, effektiver ist ein Abtauchen und Sturzflug, da kommt die träge S-200 nicht mit.

Eine S-125 ist tricky, weil sie solche Manöver mitmachen kann und hier kommt dann die Unfähigkeit einer F-16, über längere Zeit im low-Level zu fliegen.
Mutmaßlich wurde die F-16 unterhalb von 1000 m beim Ausweichsversuch (Kampfkurve/Immelmann oder dgl.) erwischt.

Darin ist der Tornado immer noch unschlagbar und einzigartig auf der Welt, ist doch der (automatisierte) Tieflug extra gegen genau diese Bedrohung entwickelt worden.

Genau dagegen wurde dann die S-21 Growler bzw. S-400 von den Russen entwickelt.

Es gibt aber immer noch kein radargestütztes Raketensystem weltweit, die einen Tornado im low-level mit Ausweichsbewegungen ausschalten kann.
Gründe liegen auf der Hand, die Raketen fliegen im freien Fall nach Brennstoffschluss und verlieren mit jedem Ausweichmanöver an Geschwindigkeit.
Faustformel, die wohl immer noch gilt ist, sind dir 4-5 Ausweichmanöver im low-level unter 60 m Höhe gelungen, kommt die Rakete nicht mehr dem fast Mach 1 schnellen Tornado hinterher.

Viel, viel gefährlicher für einen Tornado sind z. B. die SA-18 Grouse aus Russland oder Fim-92 Stinger aus westlicher Produktion.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Ich habe nochmal recherchiert, aber keine definitive Antwort gefunden welcher von beiden LFK die F16 nun getroffen hat. Wahrscheinlich wurde mit beiden Systemen geschossen und eins hat halt getroffen.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du Recht hast ist hoch.


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2019)

Es ist eben so, dass die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit einer GOA ungleich größer ist und die F-16 eine irrsinnig gewaltige Radarsignatur unter den Kampfflugzeugen aufweist.
Die können Chaffs schmeissen, wie sie wollen, sind immer noch gut erkennbar für ein Radarsystem.
Schimpf mich zusammen, wenn es zu viel OT wird, gerade noch einen Film von GooseBay im Netz gefunden, damit man eine Vorstellung davon hat, was 700-900 km/h über Grund im low-level bedeutet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNaIU8kjLY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Ne für einen zukünftigen TCO ist das schon interessant


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2019)

Raketenbatterie?


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Patriot oder hoffentlich TLVS


----------



## compisucher (8. November 2019)

Cool...


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2019)

Wenn wirklich eine F35 abgeschossen wäre, dann hätte man in Damaskus, Moskau und/oder Teheran die Wrackteile davon mit ganz großem Rumptata zur Schau gestellt und die Presse wäre voll davon gewesen. Vergleich die F117, die während des Jugoslawienkrieg abgeschossen wurde.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist das eine Quelle?
> Der macht nur Kaffeesatzlesen, nachdem die Glaskugel nichts ausspuckt.


Die waren nicht dabei, weißt du? Das aber zufällig nach einem Angriff auf eine Luftabwehr-Batterie  ein eine Woche alter Vogelschlag stattfand, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, zumal die F35 Tests gegen Vogelschlag absolviert hat. Sowas glauben nur compisucher, die an die totale militärische Überlegenheit des Westens glauben, dessen Streitkräfte jedoch im Wesentlichen nur aus dem US Militär bestehen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich eine F35 abgeschossen wäre, dann hätte man in Damaskus, Moskau und/oder Teheran die Wrackteile davon mit ganz großem Rumptata zur Schau gestellt und die Presse wäre voll davon gewesen. Vergleich die F117, die während des Jugoslawienkrieg abgeschossen wurde.


Du argumentierst also, ohne die Artikel dazu überhaupt angesehen zu haben. Also für dich: So eine Rakete kann zwar keine Krankenhäuser treffen, für einen Luftsieg muß sie aber nicht direkt treffen und das Ziel in tausend Teile sprengen. Die F-35 konnte also landen.
Das gilt natürlich nicht für Trumps Terrorraketen, von denen Syrien 71 von 103 vom Himmel geholt hat:
More Photos Of Trump's "Smart" Missiles Intercepted In Syria


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich eine F35 abgeschossen wäre,


Ebend, denn die Russen wollen ihre Luftabwehrsysteme verkaufen


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Birdman ich hab den Artikel erst jetzt gelesen, aber wenn man etwas vom Himmel holt ist das ein Synonym für abgeschossen und nicht für beschädigt.
So ist das ganze viel glaubwürdiger im Bezug auf die F35 wobei es nur eine Möglichkeit ist, dass es so passiert ist und keine Aussage, dass es definitiv so war.

Also drück dich richtig aus.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ebend, denn die Russen wollen ihre Luftabwehrsysteme verkaufen


S200 sicherlich nicht mehr^^


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du argumentierst also, ohne die Artikel dazu überhaupt angesehen zu haben.


In dem Artikel wird nur auf das eingegangen, was in diversen Kreml- und Damaskusnahen Blogs geschrieben wird. Das ist mit so vielen "vielleicht", "könnte sein", "es besteht die Möglichkeit", ... versehen, dass man da statt einer F35 auch Münchhausen auf der Kanonenkugel, eine fliegende Kuh oder Alladin auf dem Teppich getroffen haben könnte. Oder kurz: Diese Blogs blasen jede Menge Dampf in ihr schmales Blüschen, nur um die Leser bei Stange zu halten.

Cowtapult GIF | Gfycat


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Birdman ich hab den Artikel erst jetzt gelesen, aber wenn man etwas vom Himmel holt ist das ein Synonym für abgeschossen und nicht für beschädigt.
> So ist das ganze viel glaubwürdiger im Bezug auf die F35 wobei es nur eine Möglichkeit ist, dass es so passiert ist und keine Aussage, dass es definitiv so war.
> 
> Also drück dich richtig aus.


Das ist das Gleiche. Das Flugzeug ist besiegt, die Gefahr gebannt. Ein Foto von dem gebirdeten Flieger hätte ja alles aufklären können, aber das brauchen die Israelis nicht, denn sie gehören zum Westen, der Fraktion mit Anspruch darauf, automatisch im Recht zu sein. Statt dessen sollen die Syrer im Libanon nach Wrackteilen eines Fliegers, der noch landen konnte, suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Das ist nicht das gleiche, für kein Militär der Welt. Es ist außerdem vollkommen normal, dass man solche Bilder nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das ist keine Fake News Seite, sondern eine renommierte pro-amerikanische Seite, die sich mit eben solchen Themen befasst.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll daran renommiert sein?
Erstens fehlt ein Impressum und gehört hab ich von der Seite auch noch nie was. 

Wenn man renommierte amerikanische Zeitungen will, nimmt man die New York Times oder die Washington Post.

Und ganz komisch kein einziges seriöses Blatt berichtet über diesen Vorfall. Spricht also alles für einen Fake.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2019)

Center for the National Interest - Wikipedia
The National Interest - Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Wenn sich Präsidenten ihre eigenen Nachrichten schreiben lassen, kann da nichts seriöses rauskommen. 
Nixon war doch damals genauso schlimm, wie Trump heute.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2019)

Nein war Nixon nicht.
Er ist schon selbst schuld, dass er kein Ruhmesblatt der Geschichte ist, aber er war nicht wie Trump.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben noch nicht entschieden.
> Staaten haben ein Recht zur Selbstverteidigung, auch wenn die Angriffe von privaten Akteuren aus einem anderen Staat kommen. Wenn besagter Staat allerdings nichts oder zu wenig gegen die Bedrohung tut bzw tun kann darf man selbst aktiv werden.



Problem ist, dass mit eventueller Ausnahme des Iraks niemand von syrischem Boden aus angegriffen wurde, erst recht nicht von Bereichen unter Assads Kontrolle. Genau gegen die richten sich aber deutsche Aktivitäten und nicht z.B. gegen IS-Territorium im Irak. Auch hat Deutschland den IS nicht als Staat anerkannt und kann somit keinen zwischenstaatlichen Konflikt gegen ihn führen. (Würde man ihn anerkennen, wäre die Sache rechtlich extrem einfach - al Bakr hat ein globales Kalifat ausgerufen, ausgehend von einem Staat wäre das eine formelle Kriegserklärung an den Rest der Welt.) Umgekehrt ist internationale Kriminalität kein Grund, in andere Länder einzumarschieren. Auch dann nicht, wenn diese die Kriminellen gar nicht erst zu verfolgen versuchen.

Das einzige, was Deutschlands Vorgehen gegen Assad daran hindert, ein Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht zu sein, ist die Tatsache, dass es kein militärischer Einsatz in Syrien ist. Sehr diskutabel wäre aber die Zusammenarbeit mit den USA, die eigene Bodentruppen in Rojava in eingesetzt haben, welches aber sowohl laut amerikanischer als auch deutscher Position gar kein eigener Staat ist.




Poulton schrieb:


> Bündnisfall nach Artikel 42 EU-Vertrag nach den Anschlägen in Frankreich 2015. Damit ist Deutschland offiziell in den Krieg gegen den IS, den man damals als Proto-Staat bezeichnen konnte, eingetreten.



Artikel 42 EUV besteht nur aus Absichtserklärungen und NATO-Verweisen, auf dieser Grundlage könnte man keinen Bündnisfall ausrufen - und es wurde auch nie versucht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicher das es keine zivile Passagiermaschine war? Das können doch die sowjetisch/russischen Flugabwehrraketen besonders gut, ist auch einfacher als Militärjets vom Himmel zu holen.
> Sie treffen ja auch zielsicher die ganze Zeit Krankenhäuser und andere zivile Einrichtungen in Syrien, aber darin waren die Russen ja schon immer sehr gut!



"schon immer"? Aus den russischen Eroberungsfeldzügen im Kaukasus wäre mir sowas nicht bekannt und aus Afghanistan, Vietnam und Korea auch nicht. Sonst hat sich Russland aber seit Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges nicht mehr offen an heißen Kriegen beteiligt, sondern nur Material geliefert. Allgemeinen scheinen mir systematische Angriffe auf die Krankenversorgung von der Hager Landkriegsordnung bis zum Einmarsch der USA in Afghanistan löblicherweise unüblich gewesen zu sein.




Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich eine F35 abgeschossen wäre, dann hätte man in Damaskus, Moskau und/oder Teheran die Wrackteile davon mit ganz großem Rumptata zur Schau gestellt und die Presse wäre voll davon gewesen. Vergleich die F117, die während des Jugoslawienkrieg abgeschossen wurde.



"Abgeschossen" wurde nicht mal behauptet (auch wenn es vorher Abschüsse von F-16 gab), nur beschossen und beschädigt. 




Poulton schrieb:


> Center for the National Interest - Wikipedia
> The National Interest - Wikipedia



"number 43 (of 60) in the Top Think Tanks in the United States"

Denen glaubt man doch sofort alles 

(Wobei die Berichterstattung hier tatsächlich dem zu erwartenden Bias entgegen läuft.)


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass mit eventueller Ausnahme des Iraks niemand von syrischem Boden aus angegriffen wurde


Doch klar, Angriffe bzw Anschläge des IS zählen als Angriffe vom syrischen Boden aus.  

Dazu muss der IS nicht als Staat anerkannt sein. 

Die ganze Sache ist Völkerrechtlich nicht einfach, weil nicht abschließend geregelt, aber definitiv gegen das Völkerrecht ist es nicht!


----------



## Andregee (10. November 2019)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es im Sinne des Völkerrechts ist, das wenn ein paar verirrte Polen in Deutschland eine Bombe zünden sollten ,  um 5:45 Uhr zurückgeschossen werden würde. Beim Verfassen der Un Charta war die Weltordnung different, weshalb wohl eine derartige Regelung nicht aufgenommen wurde. Das als Legitimation aufzufassen, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig, was einem spätestens dann ins Bewusstsein treten sollte, was passiert, wenn deutsche Staatsbürger beginnen, bomben in Drittländern zu zünden. Die Argumentation des Übertretens territorialer Hoheiten im umgekehrten Fall bezüglich Völkerrecht dürfte interessant werden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch klar, Angriffe bzw Anschläge des IS zählen als Angriffe vom syrischen Boden aus.
> 
> Dazu muss der IS nicht als Staat anerkannt sein.
> 
> Die ganze Sache ist Völkerrechtlich nicht einfach, weil nicht abschließend geregelt, aber definitiv gegen das Völkerrecht ist es nicht!



Wenn du den IS nicht als Staat anerkennst, kann er dich nicht als militärische Macht angreifen. Da muss man nicht mal das wachsweiche Völkerrecht bemühen, das geht schon nach deutschem Recht nicht. Nach letzterem ist ein Anschlag auch ein krimineller, kein militärischer Akt. Wir sind hier nicht in den USA, bei uns sind Mord im Rahmen von Anschlägen sowie die Bildung terroristischer Vereinigungen Straftaten. Deren Bekämpfung obliegt der Polizei und ist kein Anlass für militärische Manöver.

Obwohl es Versuche gab, einen Terrorismusbegriff zu verankern, gibt es bis heute auch im Völkerrecht keine global akzeptierten Grundsätze, die einen Reaktion auf Anschläge ermöglichen würden. Sämtliche auf militärische Konflikte bezogenen Regeln scheitern schon allein daran, dass eine klare Identifizierung der Zugehörigkeit nicht möglich ist – wie bei jeder anderen Straftat müsste der Täter erstmal überführt und die Verknüpfung zu Hinterpersonen bewiesen werden. Das Völkerrecht kennt dagegen nur legitimierte Reaktionen auf Typen, die in Uniform aufmarschieren oder sonstwie einer Militäreinheit zugeordnet werden können. Und auch das eben eigentlich nur von Staaten. Man mag das jetzt, wie vieles im Völkerrecht, für falsch halten, aber aktuell gibt es diese Lücke definitiv, da Eingriffe in fremdes Staatsterritorium generell untersagt werden, bräuchte man aber eine klar formulierte Ausnahmeregelung.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2019)

Ist auch rechtlich nicht möglich. 

Der IS zählt nicht mal als Armee, deshalb kann auch kein Entzug der Staatsbürgerschaft erfolgen. Entzug der Staatsbuergerschaft: Schlimmer als Folter - Kultur - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2019)

Autsch wenn du schon einen Vergleich machst sollte er nicht hinken wie ein angeschossenes Reh. Du beziehst dich auf eine Rede von Hitler in der er ausdrücklich gesagt hat, dass Polen mit regulären Soldaten in Deutschland agiert hat (ja war eine Lüge, aber das macht den Vergleich so unbrauchbar)

Einfaches Beispiel (nicht daran aufhängen, dass das hier nicht passieren würde):

Jemand in Deutschland nimmt sich irgendein Privatmann einen Mörser und würde dauernd von Deutschland über die französische Grenze irgendeine französische Stadt beschießen. Jetzt macht der deutsche Staat aber nichts gegen den Typ mit den Mörser sondern ignoriert ihn und sagt den Franzosen, dass es Deutschland egal ist. 

Und genau hier kann Frankreich unter Verletzung der territorialen Integrität Deutschlands eingreifen weil es völkerrechtlich das Recht zur Selbstverteidigung hat.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

Der hinkende Vergleich kommt von dir. Von syrischem Boden aus ging kein Angriff aus, deine Mörserthese ist damit völlig konträr zum Realgeschehen. Ich habe darum extra Nicht deutsche erwähnt, die auf deutschen Boden Bomben zünden, genau das was man dem Is vorwerfen kann, aber nicht von syrischem Territorium aus. Das hat mit grenzübergreifendem Kriegsgeschehen nichts zu tun 
Die Rede auf die ich mich bezog war kein Vergleich, sondern nur Bildnis einer möglichen Folge derartiger Auslegungen wie du sie schilderst, etwas das niemand braucht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (11. November 2019)

Natürlich ging von syrischen Boden Anschläge und somit Angiffe aus, genauso wie AlQuaida das gleiche von afghanischen Boden gemacht hat!
Dr Unterschied ist ledeglich, das die damalige afghanische "Regierung" Al Quaida gedeckt hat und ihnen alle logistischen Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt hat und in Syrien war die amtierende Assad Regierung militärisch zu schwach es zu unterbinden, das sich eine Terrororganisation auf ihrem Gebiet einen territoritalen Staat mit kompletter Logistik und Steuereinahmen einrichten konnte.

Natürlich kann man solche Gebilde miltärisch angreifen, keiner muss abwarten bis solche Gebilde noch mehr Tote durch Angriffe produzieren und das in Syrien polizeiliche Mittel genauso untauglich sind wie in Afghanistan mit Al Quaida leuchtet jedem ein, außer man ist minderbegabt oder will es einfach nicht einsehen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Rede auf die ich mich bezog war kein Vergleich, sondern nur Bildnis einer möglichen Folge derartiger Auslegungen wie du sie schilderst, etwas das niemand braucht.


Nenn es Bildnis egal, es ist einfach Unsinn sowas zu schreiben. Hitler hat einen militärischen Angriff des polnischen Staates inszeniert um einzumarschieren, das hat überhaupt gar nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun.

Don stellt es verkürzt, aber durchaus korrekt dar. Artikel 51 schafft mehr oder weniger die rechtliche Möglichkeit so zu agieren wie wir es in Syrien tun und in Afghanistan getan haben.
Wie bereits gesagt stehen hier nur 2 Rechte gegeneinander und die handelnden Akteure wägen hier für sich selbst ab ob sie ihr Recht auf Selbstverteidigung wahrnehmen oder die territoriale Integrität des anderen Staates wahren. Deshalb Grauzone, aber kein klarer Bruch des Völkerrechts.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

Sahid Bahaji, Mitglied der Terrorzelle die für 911 verantwortlich war, besaß einen deutschen Pass. Nun denn damit war die USA legitimiert, in Deutschland militärisch zu intervenieren nach eurer Weltsicht. Wie man kriminelle und militärische Agitationen derart gleichsetzen kann entbindet jeglicher Logik abseits verblendeter US Ideologien. Fakt ist, daß vom Staatsgebilde Syrien inklusive rechtmäßige Institutionen kein Angriff auf Europäische Staaten stattfand und das sich ein Staat für die Vergehen einzelner Staatsangehöriger verantwortlich zeichnen soll, hätte unabsehbare Folgen, wenn jeder Staat dieses Recht für sich verbuchen würde. Diese Abwertung von unbeteiligtem Leben ist verstörend. Letztendlich ist zu deutlich, das ein derartiges Vorgehen lediglich eine Scheinlegitimation zu völlig konträrem Zwecke darstellt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Hier gilt zwar die Meinungsfreiheit, aber wenn die eigene Meinung nicht mit Fakten hinterlegt ist sollte man sich nicht zum Deppen machen und einfach mal schweigen.


> Sahid Bahaji, Mitglied der Terrorzelle die für 911 verantwortlich war, besaß einen deutschen Pass. Nun denn damit war die USA legitimiert, in Deutschland militärisch zu intervenieren nach eurer Weltsicht.


Das hat niemand gesagt und wenn du das so liest muss man die eine mangelhafte Lesekompetenz unterstellen.
Nimm mein Mörserbeispiel, das passt ganz gut um die rechtliche Lage einfach zu erklären.

Art 51 UN Charta


> Diese Charta beeinträchtigt im Falle eines bewaffneten Angriffs gegen ein Mitglied der Vereinten Nationen keineswegs das naturgegebene Recht zur individuellen oder kollektiven Selbstverteidigung, bis der Sicherheitsrat die zur Wahrung des Weltfriedens und der internationalen Sicherheit erforderlichen Maßnahmen getroffen hat. [...]


Schon allein dadurch wird dein Beispiel wieder lachhaft.


----------



## Andregee (11. November 2019)

Lachhaft ist das du nicht erkennst, das zwischen den terroristischen Vorfällen und angeblichem kriegerischem Angriffen seitens Syrien keinerlei kausaler Zusammenhang besteht. Es wurden keine Granaten noch sonstige ballistische Sprengkörper von syrischem Gebiet Richtung Europa abgefeuert. Dein Mörserbeispiel was du hier anführst, ist real nicht gegeben. Wenn Terroristen syrische Nationalität in Europa Attentate begehen, ist das genau der Sachverhalt, den ich am Beispiel 911 geschildert habe. Terroranschläge als militärischen Akt souveränener Staaten zu deuten, welche selbst im Konflikt zu den Terroristen stehen und diese bekämpfen, ist nichts weiter als eine bewußte Verkennung der Tatsachen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (11. November 2019)

Es ist völlig Scheißegal welchen Pass ein Angreifer hat, was nicht egal ist, wo das Logistikzentrum steht, in dem alles geplant wurde, ausgebildet und bewaffnet wurde und wie groß die Gefahr ist, dass sich das ständig wiederholt!

Diese Gefahr ist und war sowohl bei Al Quaida gegeben, als auch beim IS. Dazu ist es noch höchst fraglich, ob man einen Staat als souverän ansehen kann, der nicht in der Lage ist einen territorialen Terrorstaat auf seinem eigenen Staatsgebiet zu verhindern und das über Jahre.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2019)

Und weil kein Zusammenhang besteht heißt es ja auch Couter Daesh und nicht Counter Assad o.Ä.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich ging von syrischen Boden Anschläge und somit Angiffe aus, genauso wie AlQuaida das gleiche von afghanischen Boden gemacht hat!



Weder das eine noch das andere ist oder war der Fall. Al Kaida ist vor allem für Anschläge von US- und südafrikanischem Territorium aus bekannt und von Syrien wurden Kampfhandlungen maximal in den Irak getragen.



> Dr Unterschied ist ledeglich, das die damalige afghanische "Regierung" Al Quaida gedeckt hat und ihnen alle logistischen Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt hat



Der zweite Teil ist übrigens auch falsch und der erste relativ. Al Kaida hatte in Afghanistan nur wenig direkte Unterstützung, Nachfolgeorganisationen bekämpfen sich heute sogar mit der Taliban. Letztere war Bin Laden nur wesentlich näher als den USA und entsprechend nicht bereit, ihn auszuliefern. Aber ein gemeinsamer Feind macht noch keine Freundschaft. Noch genauer könnte man sagen: Sie wurden nicht einmal in angemessener Weise danach gefragt, denn sie waren aus Sicht beinahe der gesamten restlichen Welt nicht "die afghanische Regierung", auch wenn sie fast das gesamte Land kontrollierten. Für die USA und Deutschland war die Nordallianz "Afghanistan", nicht das Emirat. Und nach einigen schnellen direkten Angriffen gegen Al Kaida basen ohne jegliche Völkerrechtliche Deckung haben die USA auch "an der Seite" der Nordallianz ihren Krieg geführt. (So ähnlich wie sie in Vietnam nur "zur Hilfe kamen", etc.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist völlig Scheißegal welchen Pass ein Angreifer hat, was nicht egal ist, wo das Logistikzentrum steht, in dem alles geplant wurde, ausgebildet und bewaffnet wurde und wie groß die Gefahr ist, dass sich das ständig wiederholt!



Die Staatsbürgerschaft ist sogar einer der wichtigsten Aspekte überhaupt...
Und beispielsweise Al Kaidas Ausbildungszentren waren in diversen Ländern verteilt, eine Logistik hatten sie gar nicht und die Vorbereitungen für 9/11 fanden komplett in Deutschland und den USA statt. Die Finanzierung lief mutmaßlicherweise über Saudi-Arabien, Teile der Kommunikation über Frankreich. Wenn du daraus einen Angriff "aus Afghanistan" ableiten kannst, dann ist 39 nicht Deutschland, sondern Österreich in Polen einmarschiert, die RAF wäre ein Verteidigungsfall der NATO gegen die UdSSR gewesen und wenn das nächste Mal ein Berliner(!) Eintracht-Fan einen HSVler beleidigt, wird das Waldstadion abgerissen.



> Diese Gefahr ist und war sowohl bei Al Quaida gegeben, als auch beim IS. Dazu ist es noch höchst fraglich, ob man einen Staat als souverän ansehen kann, der nicht in der Lage ist einen territorialen Terrorstaat auf seinem eigenen Staatsgebiet zu verhindern und das über Jahre.



"Kann" ist nicht fraglich. "Kann" ist definitiv möglich. Beweis: Deutschland kann das, die USA können das, Frankreich kann das und 190 weitere Staaten weltweit können das auch.
Ob man es "sollte" ist tatsächlich fraglich. Ich finde das auch ehrlich gesagt reichlich bescheurt und in dem Moment, in dem man erkannt hätte, dass der IS zwar ein Arschlochstaat ist, aber eben ein Staat, hätte man auch diverse völkerrechtliche Regelungen auf ihn anwenden können. Hat man aber nicht. Genausowenig wie man Rovaja anerkennt, Tranistrien, Palästina (okay, letztere haben auch nur eingeschränkte Kontrolle über ihr Territorium) oder Taiwan. Wenn du mit dem Völkerrecht schon zu kämpfen hast, dann solltest du über Diplomatie gar nicht erst nachdenken, sondern einfach hinnehmen, dass diverse "ist"s nicht so wirklich zu einem intuitiven oder vorgegebenen "sollte" passen. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> [Antwort an Andregee]


Ich weiß nicht, ob du es gesehen hast (bei mir liegt der Beitrag genau auf Beginn einer neuen Seite), aber zwischen diesem deinem Post und dem, auf dem du antwortest, wurden noch zwei weitere mit Bezug zu einer deiner vorherigen Aussagen geschrieben.


----------



## Don-71 (13. November 2019)

Hauptsache mal den üblichen negierenden VT Schwachsinn posten!


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2019)

Ja ruyven ich hab das gelesen und ihr habt einfach Unrecht, auch wenn der Akteur kein Staat ist gilt das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung und in diesen Fällen ist es auch absolut richtig die Streitkräfte einzusetzen.

Ich weiß nicht woher du dein wissen beziehst, aber du solltest die Quelle wechseln. Ich hab das gelernt und musste darüber Prüfungen schreiben.


----------



## Andregee (14. November 2019)

Interessenbasierte Rechtsauffassung basiert wohl eher auf Deutungsmustern denn auf Fakten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2019)

Hmmm...den IS völkerechtlich als Staat anzuerkennen? 
Da sind mir die prinzipiellen Grundlagen schleierhaft...

Die Gründung eines Drittstaates auf völkerrechtlich anerkannten Staatsterritorien des Iraks und Syriens ist zunächst banal ein landnehmender Angriffskrieg = keine völkerrechtliche Legitimation.
Der IS hat KEINE ethnische, historische, kulturelle oder geografische Grundlage in dem betreffenden Gebiet, die Religionsauslegung als einziges Argument ist historisch-kulturell in Saudi-Arabien angesiedelt.

Das kurzfristig aufgebaute Wirtschaftssystem des IS mit der Ausbeutung von eroberten Ölquellen (Eigentumsrechte), sowie Waffen- und  Drogenhandel entbehrt handels- wie strafrechtlich jeglicher Grundlage.

Über eine Staatsgründung aus religiösen Gründen im geografischen Gebiet von Mekka herum könnte man eventuell noch diskutieren.
Da die Religionsauslegung von Saudi-Arabien sich nur in Nuancen von der des IS unterschiedet wäre aber auch dies extrem strittig.

Eine Landnahme unter Missachtung des Völkerrechts (z. b. Schicksal der Jesiden) kann schlechterdings zur völkerechtlichen Anerkennung eines solchen Staatsgebietes führen.

Und selbst wenn es Argumente dafür gäbe, die ich nicht kenne, wären aus ähnlichen Argumenten eigenständige Staatsgründungen z. B. der Jesiden oder der Kurden in diesem betreffenden Gebiet zu 100% vorzuziehen.

Sorry, ich erkenne keinerlei völkerrechtliche Grundlagen, die eine Anerkennung des IS als offiziellen Staat rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2019)

Niemand hat den IS einen Staat genannt, außer der IS selbst also weiß ich nicht auf was du jetzt antworten willst.


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2019)

Es ist als reply auf die theoretischen Überlegungen von ruyven_macaran gedacht.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2019)

Der ganze Post ist völlig daneben!
Wo wurde die Terrorzelle aus Deutschland denn ausgebildet, woher stammte die Idee des 11.9.2001, wo wurde die Terrorzelle mit den ersten Planungen konfrrontiert, alles in Afghanistan und von Bin Laden selbst der dort sein Hauptquatier hatte.
Darüber hinaus ist es so etwas von lächerlich zu behaupten, Bin Laden und die Al Quaida hätten dort nicht eine riesen Logistik gehabt plus eine vielzahl von Ausbildungscamps, dort wurde alles organisiert, was später mit Detailplanung, vorbereitenden Maßnahmen ubd Finanzierung ausgeführt wurde. 
Aber man muss dann hier lesen, Afghanistan hatte gar nichts damit zu tun....


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist als reply auf die theoretischen Überlegungen von ruyven_macaran gedacht.


Gut, ich dachte da wäre ein Missverständnis aufgetreten.


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2019)

Wicki klärt auf, Zitat:
Der palästinensische Theologe Abdallah Azzam warb seit Anfang der 1980er Jahre von Pakistan aus um finanzielle und personelle Unterstützung für den Kampf der Mudschahedin gegen die sowjetische Besetzung Afghanistans und lieferte auch eine ideologische Fundierung für den Dschihad in Afghanistan. 
aus:
al-Qaida – Wikipedia

Kurzum, Ursprungsgedanke war die Befreiung Afghanistans von den Bösen Besatzern - Naaain, nicht die Amis, sondern die Russen. 

Und ja, Kern(rückzugs)gebiet war von jeher die Gegend links (Afghanistan) und rechts (Pakistan) vom Chaiber-Pass.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

Ist klar, "befreit" durch al-Qaida 

Operation Cyclone - Wikipedia

Man, man, man, armer, erbärmlicher "Wertewesten".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ruyven ich hab das gelesen und ihr habt einfach Unrecht, auch wenn der Akteur kein Staat ist gilt das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung und in diesen Fällen ist es auch absolut richtig die Streitkräfte einzusetzen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht woher du dein wissen beziehst, aber du solltest die Quelle wechseln. Ich hab das gelernt und musste darüber Prüfungen schreiben.



Möglicherweise sind eine Quellen tatsächlich besser. Daher ein paar weiter Fragen zur Erweiterung meines Verständnisses, das im wesentlich aus eigenen Überlegungen über die Grundregeln resultiert und wohl von dem deiner (besseren) Quellen abweicht. Wie genau soll dann eine "Selbstverteidigung" gegen Angreifer auf dem Territorium eines anderen Staates ablaufen? Wenn Staat A militärisch auf dem Territorium von Staat B aktiv wird, obwohl Staat B dagegen ist, befinden sich beide im Krieg. Richtig? Und wenn Staat B nicht als Aggressor gegenüber Staat A aufgetreten ist, dann handelt es sich hierbei um einen Angriff As gegenüber B. Richtig? Demnach könnte sich A gegebenfalls gegen einen Angriff von nicht staatlichen Akteuren auf dem Gebiet Bs "verteidigen", würde dabei aber automatisch einen Angriffskrieg gegen B vom Zaun brechen.

Mir ist kein einziges Regelwerk bekannt, dass dieses Dilemma irgendwie umgehen und das Territorium des Aufenthaltsgebietes des Angreifers zu Freiwild machen könnte. Wenn Staat B den Angreifer deckt, kein Problem, dann sind sie Teil des Angriffes (z.B. diverse Manöver Israels). Wenn Staat B gegen den Angreifer vorgehen möchte, aber nicht kann, und Staat A "um Hilfe bittet" auch nicht (z.B. Deutschland in Afghanistan). Und in seltenen Fällen kann es auch mal sein, dass die Existenz von Staat B in dem Bereich für nichtig erklärt wird (Horn von Afrika). Aber wie kann man die Position "hier ist dein Territorium und trotzdem hat mein Militär die Kontrolle, aber das ist Verteidigung und braucht dich nicht zu interessieren" mit dem Völkerrecht vereinbaren? Man spricht explizit dem anderen Volk ab, die Kontrolle in seinem eigenen Gebiet auszuüben und das ist wohl der ursprünglichste, zentralste Bestandteil des Völkerrechts überhaupt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...den IS völkerechtlich als Staat anzuerkennen?
> Da sind mir die prinzipiellen Grundlagen schleierhaft...
> 
> Die Gründung eines Drittstaates auf völkerrechtlich anerkannten Staatsterritorien des Iraks und Syriens ist zunächst banal ein landnehmender Angriffskrieg = keine völkerrechtliche Legitimation.
> ...



Die ethnische und kulturelle (nicht-)Legitimitation wäre schon mal diskutabel. Der IS hat zwar fleißig vertrieben, ist aber mehrheitlich nicht von (weit) außen einmarschiert, sondern wurde von Einheimischen getragen. Er war also kulturell in der einheimischen Bevölkerung verankert. Seine Religions- respektive eher Gesellschaftsauslegung lässt sich historisch auch kaum irgendwo anders verankern - erst recht nicht in Saudi Arabien, denn die haben ihrerseits ein sehr geschlossenes Weltbild und sind Mitglied der Anti-IS-Koalition. Also entweder kamen die Positionen des IS als Neuschöpfung aus dem nichts oder er hat lokale Wurzeln. Ersteres ist bei einem derart traditionalistisch veranlagten verein ausgeschlossen.

Faktisch hat er jedenfalls die Kontrolle über ein Terriotorium und dessen Bevölkerung ausgeübt, hat öffentliche Einrichtungen und Institutionen einschließlich einer Gerichtsbarkeit, Polizei, Bildungssysteme und einer Armee unterhalten, er hat Außen- und Handelspolitik betrieben und zu guter letzt auch ein Wirtschaftssystem gepflegt. Das sind alles Merkmale einer modernen Nation und ich würde sogar sagen es sind beinahe alle Merkmale, die ein Staat als Ist-Zustand überhaupt haben kann. Aus moderner Sicht würde man zwar eine Verfassung vermissen, aber die hat Großbritannien auch nicht, oder ein geregeltes Verfahren zur Ernnung künftiger Staatsoberhäupter, aber die brauchen Absolutisten halt nicht. Aus meinen Augen war es beim IS zu seiner (allerdings kurzlebigen) Hochphase, genauso wie beim Emirat der Taliban oder Taiwan überhaupt nicht diskutabel, ob es ein Staat ist. Einzig die diplomatische Frage, ob man ihn auch anerkennen will, stand im Raum. Genauso wie z.B. der Völkermord an den Armeniern unzweifelhaft einer war, aber lange Zeit aus politischen Gründen nicht so genannt wurde und diverse Militärmanöver offiziell nicht "Krieg" heißen dürfen, war der "sogenannte" islamische "Staat" ein Staat, den nur niemand "Staat" nennen wollte, um ihm die Gleichrangigkeit absprechen zu können. (Warum die Anerkennung der Staatlichkeit eines Arschloch-Staates irgendetwas mit Respekt für diesen zu tun haben muss, ist mir aber in diesem Fall genauso wenig klar wie bei dem Respekt, der einer reihe anerkannter Arschloch-Staaten entgegengebracht wird...)

Du hast mit deiner Auflistung von Details natürlich recht: Es gibt moralisch sehr viel darüber zu sagen, WIE der IS jede einzelne dieser Komponenten angegangen hat. Aber meines Wissens nach mischt sich das klassische Völkerrecht nicht in innerstaatliche "wies" ein. Sonst hätten Kambodscha, Nordkorea, Ruanda und ganz besonders Deutschland im laufe des 20. Jhd. ihre Staatlichkeit verloren. Mir ist als primäres Kriterium nur die Kontrolle (und zwar wirtschaftlich, sozial, militärisch und politisch) über ein Staatsgebiet geläufig und das erfüllte der IS meiner Meinung 1-2 Jahre lang in jeder Hinsicht. (Wiki sagt aber, dass es diverse Staatsbegriffe gibt und da auch "das Völkerrecht" eine sehr diffuse Angelengheit ist, lass ich mir gerne eine neue Definition von "Staat im Sinne des Völkerrechts" sowie einen neuen Begriff für das, was der IS war, beibringen.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Wicki klärt auf, Zitat:
> Der palästinensische Theologe Abdallah Azzam warb seit Anfang der 1980er Jahre von Pakistan aus um finanzielle und personelle Unterstützung für den Kampf der Mudschahedin gegen die sowjetische Besetzung Afghanistans und lieferte auch eine ideologische Fundierung für den Dschihad in Afghanistan.
> aus:
> al-Qaida – Wikipedia
> ...



Du verwechselt ebenfalls Taliban und Al Kaida und zusätzlich noch die restlichen Mudjahedin. Letztere kommen nicht aus Palästina, auch wenn die internationale Unterstützung ggf. erstmals dort in Angriff genommen wurde, sondern leiten sich aus den Widersachern der afghanischen kommunistischen Partei her. (Erinnerung für die, die es vergessen haben: Die UdSSR ist in Afghanistan nicht einmarschiert, sondern formell auf Einladung einer amtierenden, ihr freundlich gesinnten Regierungs ins Land gekommen. Also nicht ander als die Bundeswehr in Bezug nur Nordallianz, mit dem Unterschied dass die Kommunisten wenigstens halbwegs vorgegeben haben, so etwas wie demokratische Wahlen gewonnen zu haben, was man von der Nordallianz afaik nicht behaupten konnte.) Und die Taliban sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit den Mudjahedin, sondern waren eine der vielen Gruppen, aus denen diese Bestanden - andere Gruppen sind z.B. heute Teil der demokratischen Regierung Afghanistans und somit genauso aus der von dir genannten Unterstützung hervorgegangen. Und Al Kaida wiederum ist eine islamistische Gründung aus Saudi Arabien, die lediglich im post-sowjetischen Afghanistan einiges an Zustrom sowie Duldung durch die Taliban erfahren hat. Aber sie hatte keine direkte Verknüpfung zur staatlichen Struktur und es gab vor dem Einmarsch der USA sogar Diskussionen darüber, unter welchen Bedingungen ObL ausgeliefert werden könnte.
Dummerweise war eine der Bedingungen "beweißt, dass er Schuld ist" und zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und afaik bis heute...) konnten die USA öffentlich nicht mehr vorlegen, als dass er den Attentätern gratuliert hat, was ein denkbar dünner Beweis für Verantwortung war.


----------



## Andregee (16. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind eine Quellen tatsächlich besser. Daher ein paar weiter Fragen zur Erweiterung meines Verständnisses, das im wesentlich aus eigenen Überlegungen über die Grundregeln resultiert und wohl von dem deiner (besseren) Quellen abweicht. Wie genau soll dann eine "Selbstverteidigung" gegen Angreifer auf dem Territorium eines anderen Staates ablaufen? Wenn Staat A militärisch auf dem Territorium von Staat B aktiv wird, obwohl Staat B dagegen ist, befinden sich beide im Krieg. Richtig? Und wenn Staat B nicht als Aggressor gegenüber Staat A aufgetreten ist, dann handelt es sich hierbei um einen Angriff As gegenüber B. Richtig? Demnach könnte sich A gegebenfalls gegen einen Angriff von nicht staatlichen Akteuren auf dem Gebiet Bs "verteidigen", würde dabei aber automatisch einen Angriffskrieg gegen B vom Zaun brechen.
> 
> Mir ist kein einziges Regelwerk bekannt, dass dieses Dilemma irgendwie umgehen und das Territorium des Aufenthaltsgebietes des Angreifers zu Freiwild machen könnte. Wenn Staat B den Angreifer deckt, kein Problem, dann sind sie Teil des Angriffes (z.B. diverse Manöver Israels). Wenn Staat B gegen den Angreifer vorgehen möchte, aber nicht kann, und Staat A "um Hilfe bittet" auch nicht (z.B. Deutschland in Afghanistan). Und in seltenen Fällen kann es auch mal sein, dass die Existenz von Staat B in dem Bereich für nichtig erklärt wird (Horn von Afrika). Aber wie kann man die Position "hier ist dein Territorium und trotzdem hat mein Militär die Kontrolle, aber das ist Verteidigung und braucht dich nicht zu interessieren" mit dem Völkerrecht vereinbaren? Man spricht explizit dem anderen Volk ab, die Kontrolle in seinem eigenen Gebiet auszuüben und das ist wohl der ursprünglichste, zentralste Bestandteil des Völkerrechts überhaupt.
> 
> ...


Die Frage ob eine militärische Intervention europäischer Staaten in Syrien aufgrund von Terroranschlägen syrischer Staatsangehöriger auf europäischem Boden rechtlich sowie moralisch vertretbar ist lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten, indem man die Ausgangslage gedanklich verkehrt. Was wäre, wenn eine deutsche Nazifraktion in Syrien Bombenanschläge verüben würde, wobei Planung und Logistik von deutschem Boden ausgehen, da Deutschland wie im Fall NSU bei der Bekämpfung versagte so das in Folge dessen syrische Jets über deutschem Boden kreisen würden. Glaubst du das die Beführworter hier und die sogenannte westliche Wertegemeinschaft das ebenfalls als völkerrechtlich vertretbar einstufen würden? Nicht ansatzweise. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, zählen bei der Beurteilung nie Fakten sondern einzig Bewertungsmuster und letztendlich bestimmt die Macht über geltendes Recht und dessen Auslegung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> ... Was wäre, wenn eine deutsche Nazifraktion in Syrien Bombenanschläge verüben würde, wobei Planung und Logistik von deutschem Boden ausgehen, da Deutschland wie im Fall NSU bei der Bekämpfung versagte so das in Folge dessen syrische Jets über deutschem Boden kreisen würden.


Das hatten wir doch schon millionenfach, da musst Du gar nicht im konjunktiv reden. Es wurde von den Nazis ein völkerrechtswidriger Vernichtungskrieg begonnen und es wurdne Millionen Deutsche gen Osten geschickt, um Terror zu verbreiten, Städte dem Erdboden gleich zu machen, die Bevölkerung zu meucheln, zu rauben und zu plündern, was habbar war und um ein brandgeschatztes Land zu hinterlassen.

Darum lesen sich die AfD-Vorschläge zur Armeeneuordnung auch ein wenig verwunderlich. Es scheint, sie planen neue Glanzleistung der Teutschen Armee, also dem nachfolger der Reichswehr, der NSAfD-Wehr


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind eine Quellen tatsächlich besser. Daher ein paar weiter Fragen zur Erweiterung meines Verständnisses, das im wesentlich aus eigenen Überlegungen über die Grundregeln resultiert und wohl von dem deiner (besseren) Quellen abweicht. Wie genau soll dann eine "Selbstverteidigung" gegen Angreifer auf dem Territorium eines anderen Staates ablaufen? Wenn Staat A militärisch auf dem Territorium von Staat B aktiv wird, obwohl Staat B dagegen ist, befinden sich beide im Krieg. Richtig? Und wenn Staat B nicht als Aggressor gegenüber Staat A aufgetreten ist, dann handelt es sich hierbei um einen Angriff As gegenüber B. Richtig? Demnach könnte sich A gegebenfalls gegen einen Angriff von nicht staatlichen Akteuren auf dem Gebiet Bs "verteidigen", würde dabei aber automatisch einen Angriffskrieg gegen B vom Zaun brechen.


Zuerst einmal ist Recht und grade Völkerrecht keine Mathematik.
Ich sprach ja schon vom abwägen. Ich hab ja schon das Beispiel mit dem Mörser gebracht. Was tust du wenn es darum geht Menschenleben (deiner Nation oder eurer Verbündeten) zu schützen oder das Völkerrecht zu dehnen (oder brechen)?
Du wirst dann lieber das Völkerrecht brechen, aber du tust das ja nicht ohne eine andere rechtliche Grundlage: dem Recht zur Selbstverteidigung.
Sowas gibt es ja auch im Strafrecht, natürlich kann man gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen ohne bestraft zu werden, wenn Rechtfertigungs oder Entschuldigungsgründe vorliegen.
Warum das nicht im Völkerrecht steht? Da haben einige wohl einfach kein Interesse dran gehabt, deswegen muss man das immer abwägen und ganz ehrlich:
Deutschland ist da sehr vorsichtig, wenn es darum geht das abzuwägen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch schon millionenfach, da musst Du gar nicht im konjunktiv reden. Es wurde von den Nazis ein völkerrechtswidriger Vernichtungskrieg begonnen und es wurdne Millionen Deutsche gen Osten geschickt, um Terror zu verbreiten, Städte dem Erdboden gleich zu machen, die Bevölkerung zu meucheln, zu rauben und zu plündern, was habbar war und um ein brandgeschatztes Land zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Darum lesen sich die AfD-Vorschläge zur Armeeneuordnung auch ein wenig verwunderlich. Es scheint, sie planen neue Glanzleistung der Teutschen Armee, also dem nachfolger der Reichswehr, der NSAfD-Wehr


Das ist in dem Kontext hier so grotesk falsch, es geht um Gruppen die unabhängig von der Regierung des betreffenden Staates handeln. Thema verfehlt.


----------



## Andregee (16. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch schon millionenfach, da musst Du gar nicht im konjunktiv reden. Es wurde von den Nazis ein völkerrechtswidriger Vernichtungskrieg begonnen und es wurdne Millionen Deutsche gen Osten geschickt, um Terror zu verbreiten, Städte dem Erdboden gleich zu machen, die Bevölkerung zu meucheln, zu rauben und zu plündern, was habbar war und um ein brandgeschatztes Land zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Darum lesen sich die AfD-Vorschläge zur Armeeneuordnung auch ein wenig verwunderlich. Es scheint, sie planen neue Glanzleistung der Teutschen Armee, also dem nachfolger der Reichswehr, der NSAfD-Wehr


Mein Narrativ galt der Neuzeit und nicht der Prä UN Charta Epoche . Desweiteren sprach ich bezugnehmend auf den Vergleich zu Syrien nicht von Aggressionen vom der Institution deutschen Staat ausgehend. Somit ist dein bemühter Vergleich leider vollkommen ungeeignet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoffgang (16. November 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Frage ob eine militärische Intervention europäischer Staaten in Syrien aufgrund von Terroranschlägen syrischer Staatsangehöriger auf europäischem Boden rechtlich sowie moralisch vertretbar ist lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten, indem man die Ausgangslage gedanklich verkehrt. Was wäre, wenn eine deutsche Nazifraktion in Syrien Bombenanschläge verüben würde, wobei Planung und Logistik von deutschem Boden ausgehen, da Deutschland wie im Fall NSU bei der Bekämpfung versagte so das in Folge dessen syrische Jets über deutschem Boden kreisen würden. Glaubst du das die Beführworter hier und die sogenannte westliche Wertegemeinschaft das ebenfalls als völkerrechtlich vertretbar einstufen würden? Nicht ansatzweise. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, zählen bei der Beurteilung nie Fakten sondern einzig Bewertungsmuster und letztendlich bestimmt die Macht über geltendes Recht und dessen Auslegung



Was ein Unfug. Niemand marschiert irgendwo ein weil Angehörige eines Staates Terroranschläge verübt haben.
9/11 wurde von Ägyptern / Saudis / Emiraties begangen, trotzdem sind die Amis in Afghanistan einmarschiert und nicht in Saudi. Die Nationalität der Täter hat hierbei keinerlei Einfluss, in Syrien war das genauso.
Diejenigen die im Namen des IS Anschläge in Europa verübt hatten waren keine Syrer (zumal hier anscheinend vergessen wird, dass der IS auch, bzw. vor allem im Irak bekämpft wurde...), trotzdem war es wichtig / notwendig gegen den IS vorzugehen. 

Nix davon hat irgendwas mit Assads Krieg gegen sein eigenes Volk zu tun, außer der Tatsache, dass der IS ein Machtvakuum genutzt hat um auch auf syrischem Staatsgebiet sein "Kalifat" aufzustellen. Dein Narrativ ist deshalb Unfug weil die Realität sich jeweils anders dargestellt hat. Mehr Beispiele gefällig? IS Anschläge in der Türkei, Täter aus Dagestan, Usbekistan, Kirgisistan, Saudi Arabien - was hatten alle gemeinsam? Richtig, Aufenthalte in Syrien / Irak, beim IS. 
Zumal es keinen Einsatz westlicher Kräfte mit Ziel Bekämpfung des IS gibt der sich nur auf Syrien konzentriert, Counter Daesh hat auch im Irak stattgefunden, Einsatz der BW z.b. nur im Irak. 

Afghanistan, der Irak, Syrien, alles Staaten die zum Zeitpunkt der Intervention nicht in der Lage waren im eigenen Staatsgebiet Recht und Ordnung aufrecht zu erhalten und somit die Bildung / den Aufenthalt einer solchen Gruppierung (Al Qaida / IS) erst möglich gemacht hatten. Wenn die gleichen Umstände auch in Deutschland herrschen würden und die von Dir beschrieben Gruppierung dann Anschläge verübt, dann halte ich eine Intervention von außen durchaus möglich.
In Afrika passiert doch an mehreren Stellen genau dasselbe. Al Shaabab sitzt in Somalia, wird von mehreren Staaten bekämpft, AQIM sitzt in Mali, das gleiche Spiel, Boko Haram, dasselbe.
Grade in der Sahelzone kämpfen mehrere Staaten gemeinsam gegen extremistische Gruppierungen weil diese die ganze Region destabilisieren, dabei sind deren Nationalität, bzw. das Staatsgebiet auf welchem sich diese Gruppierungen befinden nebensächlich. 

Vllt versteh ich dein Argument einfach falsch, aber die Bekämpfung des IS hat einen Scheiß mit dem Krieg in Syrien zu tun - das ist die vereinfachte Kurzfassung, sicherlich, aber leider ein Fakt.


Bischen Klugscheißen:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Taliban sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit den Mudjahedin, sondern waren eine der vielen Gruppen, aus denen diese Bestanden - andere Gruppen sind z.B. heute Teil der demokratischen Regierung Afghanistans und somit genauso aus der von dir genannten Unterstützung hervorgegangen.


Die Taliban sind als Gruppe erst nach Ende der sowjetischen Besatzung, während des innerafghanischen Bürgerkrieges in Erscheinung getreten. Die Taliban als Organisation hat nicht gegen die Russen gekämpft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Al Kaida wiederum ist eine islamistische Gründung aus Saudi Arabien


Saudi Arabien & Ägypten. Al-Zawahiri bitte nicht vergessen, die ägyptische Strömung innerhalb Al Qaidas sollte weder unterschlagen, noch unterschätzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

Klugscheißerei akzeptiert. Wobei die späteren Taliban-Strukturen meines Wissens nach in den Mudjahedin schon existierten. Letztere waren ja kein homogenes System mit universeller Hierarchiestruktur, sondern ein Zusammenschluss diverser Gruppierungen die sich nur auf hohe Ebene koordinierten und darunter ihre eigenen Organisationsstrukturen. Einer dieser Zweige firmierte nach dem Abzug des gemeinsamen Feindes als Taliban neu und ging gegen die anderen Warlords vor.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal ist Recht und grade Völkerrecht keine Mathematik.
> Ich sprach ja schon vom abwägen. Ich hab ja schon das Beispiel mit dem Mörser gebracht. Was tust du wenn es darum geht Menschenleben (deiner Nation oder eurer Verbündeten) zu schützen oder das Völkerrecht zu dehnen (oder brechen)?
> Du wirst dann lieber das Völkerrecht brechen, aber du tust das ja nicht ohne eine andere rechtliche Grundlage: dem Recht zur Selbstverteidigung.



Moment: Es ging nicht darum, ob man sich auf diese Art "verteidigen" soll ja/nein, sondern ob es ein Bruch des Völkerrechts ist ja/nein. Ich würde dir zustimmen, dass es sich um eine Verteidigungshandlung handelt, solange keine der Regierung des angegriffenen Staates zugehörigen Personen, Einrichtunge, Infrastruktur, etc. in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, sondern wirklich nur dessen territoriale Integrität. Ein Beispiel wäre der Krieg zwischen Türkei und Kurden in Nordsyrien. Hier wehrt sich definitiv eine nicht-syrische Institution auf syrischem Boden gegen einen Angreifer*, was als Verteidigung* moralisch gerechtfertigt werden kann. Aber trotzdem werden dabei Hoheitsrechte des syrischen Staates mit Füßen getreten und das ist in meinen Augen ein Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht. Ja/Nein?


*: Wer in diesem konkreten Fall Angreifer und Verteidiger ist, lasse ich mal offen, aber es fiel mir kein Beispiel ein, dass nicht auf mehreren Jahrzehnten "aber der hat angefangen" fußt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

Wie gesagt da steht Völkerrecht gegen Völkerrecht. Ohne klare Gesetze oder Rechtssprechung ist das halt schwebend.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2019)

Ein paar Nazis sind mal wieder in Polen einmarschiert:
Polen: Deutscher Gedenkstein sorgt fuer Empoerung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein paar Nazis sind mal wieder in Polen einmarschiert:


Das ist die Gesinnung der NSAfD. Spalten, hetzen und immer leicht über der Grenze provozieren.
Die Wehrmacht hat im Osten einen als Vernichtungskrieg geplante Genozid veranstaltet. Wer
das ehrt, gehört in den Knast. Was sind das für widerwärtige Kreaturen, die den Polen so etwas 
antun? Es ist zum aus der Haut fahren. Und was passiert mit dem AfD Abgeordneten der dafür
spendet? Wenn der nicht aus der AfD fliegt, ist das wieder ein eindeutiges Zeichen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2019)

Artikel nicht gelesen?
Es ist ja erlaubt die Toten zu ehren, aber nicht dort. Kriegsgräberfürsorge mal gehört?


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ja erlaubt die Toten zu ehren



Das gilt aber für die Widerstandskämpfer und nicht für die Nazis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für die Widerstandskämpfer und nicht für die Nazis.


Es waren nicht nur Nazis, es waren mordende Freischärler Banden. Das ist reinste Provokation.
Wenn das keine Konsequezen für den rechtsextremen AfD Spender aus dem Bundestag hat, 
dann ist die Partei eine Fall für den Verfassungsschutz. Und diese Deppen wollen die Richtlinien
unserer Verteidigungsarmee definieren.


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2019)

Jetzt ist die AfD doch erst mal in Syrien. Da trifft der IS vielleicht mal die richtigen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die AfD doch erst mal in Syrien. Da trifft der IS vielleicht mal die richtigen.


Da gibt es sicherlich regen Austausch. Die RAF trainierte im Libanon, was mag die NSAfD in Syrien wollen?


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

Die wollen zeigen, dass Syrien sicher ist und nun alle Flüchtlinge zurück können. 
Entsprechend unvorsichtig werden die dann aber da auch durchs Land laufen. 
Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht klein, dass da einer auf ne Mine tritt.

Bericht fuer 2018: Mehr als 3000 Tote durch Landminen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gilt aber für die Widerstandskämpfer und nicht für die Nazis.


Nein das gilt für Soldaten


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht klein, dass da einer auf ne Mine tritt.



Die Afd hofft sicher auf deutsche Minen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Artikel nicht gelesen?
> [...]Kriegsgräberfürsorge mal gehört?



Furchtbar zwiespältige Kiste. Gibt ja bspw. den recht bekannten Volksbund Deutscher Kriegsgräberfürsorge, für den regelmäßig Bundeswehrreservisten vor Friedhöfen etc. sammeln. Schreiben sich ja ganz viel Völkerverständigung und z.T. auch Friedensarbeit auf die Fahnen. Stützen aber gleichzeitig den ganzen militaristischen Heldenkult um die gefallenen Soldaten, statt einfach mal zu sagen: "Es reicht! Dieses ganze Militärgedöns, dieser ganze olivgrüne Puderzucker, den Politik und Wirtschaft über das "Handwerk" der Soldaten (also Töten & Getötet werden) streuen, mit dem (insbesondere) junge Leute ge- und verblendet werden, damit sie bereit sind, sich selbst und andere zu opfern für oft genug fadenscheinige Rechtfertigungen. Schluss damit! Schluss damit! Der Militarismus hat diese Toten produziert, und wenn wir uns nicht ganz stark gegen genau jenen einsetzen und gegen den Glauben, dass letztlich die militärische Lösung, das Recht des Stärkeren legitim ist, dann trampeln wir de facto auf den Gräbern der toten Soldaten herum, statt sie zu ehren."

Und dann kommt da so eine Krampe-Knarrenbauer daher...

PS: Nein, ich bin kein Pazifist und nicht gegen Soldaten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2019)

Nicht nur Reservisten, ich hab das auch schon gemacht.

Aber wenn du das als Heldenkult siehst hast du das ganze System nicht verstanden. Es geht um diesen Gefallen selbst, was waren sie außer Soldaten? War es ein Vater der Frau und Kinder hinterlassen hat? Was hat er im zivilen gemacht?


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht nur Reservisten, ich hab das auch schon gemacht.
> 
> Aber wenn du das als Heldenkult siehst hast du das ganze System nicht verstanden. Es geht um diesen Gefallen selbst, was waren sie außer Soldaten? War es ein Vater der Frau und Kinder hinterlassen hat? Was hat er im zivilen gemacht?



Ich sehe es in der Form, wie es heute gemacht wird, als Teil eines hochproblematischen Konstrukts. Es geht um den Kontext, in dem die Gefallenen geehrt werden, nicht darum, dass sie geehrt bzw. an sie erinnert wird. Sofern dieser Kontext nicht ganz klar ein anti-militaristischer ist, werden die Toten meiner Meinung nach missbraucht.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2019)

Wenn Russen und Deutsche gemeinsam ihre Toten aus dem Weltkrieg neu bestatten ist das für mich Völkerverständigung und kein Militarismus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Russen und Deutsche gemeinsam ihre Toten aus dem Weltkrieg neu bestatten ist das für mich Völkerverständigung und kein Militarismus.



Wenn das mit militärischem Pomp passiert, sich da Minister an Minister und General an General reiht, dann ist es Militarismus. Ich denke, wenn die Toten sprechen könnten, dann würden sie unter anderem etwas sagen in der Art von "Ihr Gesäßgeigen, wegen euch und euresgleichen ist das doch alles erst passiert. Was erdreistet ihr euch, hier nun Gedenken zu heucheln, wenn ihr und eure Politik uns doch in den Tod geschickt habt! Wehe euch, die ihr mit Propaganda-Events wie diesem noch versucht, neues Kanonenfutter zu werben..."


----------



## eminAevoLI (23. November 2019)

Ein einfacher Grundsatz der immer im Leben gilt:

Reaktion  gibt gegen Reaktion. (Oder aktuell  sagen es ist Alternativlos und Hände falten ; Und nebenbei wie Salmonellen der USA in den Darm kriechen)


Das Leben kann so einfach sein, da kann man noch 1 Million Seiten füllen es bleibt bei dem kurzen Teil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da gibt es sicherlich regen Austausch. Die RAF trainierte im Libanon, was mag die NSAfD in Syrien wollen?



Vielleicht informieren sie sich über Israel.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es waren nicht nur Nazis, es waren mordende Freischärler Banden. Das ist reinste Provokation.
> Wenn das keine Konsequezen für den rechtsextremen AfD Spender aus dem Bundestag hat,
> dann ist die Partei eine Fall für den Verfassungsschutz. Und diese Deppen wollen die Richtlinien
> unserer Verteidigungsarmee definieren.



Die Spende dürfte nicht illegal gewesen sein und die einzigen Anforderungen jenseits von "legal verhalten" an Abgeordnete definieren sich über die Tagungsordnung des Bundestages, die sich aber nicht auf solche Aspekte erstreckt. Einzig Partei und/oder Wähler können hier Konsequenzen ziehen und es ist wohl offensichtlich, welche Art von Konsequenzen AfD und AfD-Wähler für angemessen halten...




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Furchtbar zwiespältige Kiste. Gibt ja bspw. den recht bekannten Volksbund Deutscher Kriegsgräberfürsorge, für den regelmäßig Bundeswehrreservisten vor Friedhöfen etc. sammeln. Schreiben sich ja ganz viel Völkerverständigung und z.T. auch Friedensarbeit auf die Fahnen. Stützen aber gleichzeitig den ganzen militaristischen Heldenkult um die gefallenen Soldaten, statt einfach mal zu sagen: "Es reicht! Dieses ganze Militärgedöns, dieser ganze olivgrüne Puderzucker, den Politik und Wirtschaft über das "Handwerk" der Soldaten (also Töten & Getötet werden) streuen, mit dem (insbesondere) junge Leute ge- und verblendet werden, damit sie bereit sind, sich selbst und andere zu opfern für oft genug fadenscheinige Rechtfertigungen. Schluss damit! Schluss damit! Der Militarismus hat diese Toten produziert, und wenn wir uns nicht ganz stark gegen genau jenen einsetzen und gegen den Glauben, dass letztlich die militärische Lösung, das Recht des Stärkeren legitim ist, dann trampeln wir de facto auf den Gräbern der toten Soldaten herum, statt sie zu ehren."
> 
> Und dann kommt da so eine Krampe-Knarrenbauer daher...
> 
> PS: Nein, ich bin kein Pazifist und nicht gegen Soldaten.



Das "Ehren von Gefallenen" ist halt in der Regel etwas ganz anderes, oft gegenteiliges, als das "Ächten von Kriegsbeteiligten". Es gibt eine große Schnittmenge zwischen den Leuten, die Kriegsgräberfürsorge betreiben und den Leuten, die an den ehrenhafte/sinnvolle Tode [für das Vaterland] glauben. Einzig positiver Aspekt solcher Vereine ist, dass es aufgrund der geographischen Verteilung der Gräber in Europa tatsächlich zu Völkerverständigung kommt. Ob man eine globale Vernetzung von Rechtskonservativen toll findet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sehe es in der Form, wie es heute gemacht wird, als Teil eines hochproblematischen Konstrukts. Es geht um den Kontext, in dem die Gefallenen geehrt werden, nicht darum, dass sie geehrt bzw. an sie erinnert wird. Sofern dieser Kontext nicht ganz klar ein anti-militaristischer ist, werden die Toten meiner Meinung nach missbraucht.



Siehe oben: Hängt von der Einstellung der Toten ab. Die meisten dürften, zumindest kurz vor ihrem Tod, eine derartige Einstellung gehabt haben, aber das wird jeder, der irgendwie mit Militär zu tun hat, grundlegend abstreiten. Immerhin sind 99% der Bevölkerung Kriegsgräber komplett egal, sodass diese Aktionen außerhalb des ohnehin bestehenden und mental eingenordeten Interessenkreises keine stimmungsbeeinflussende Wirkung haben.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Russen und Deutsche gemeinsam ihre Toten aus dem Weltkrieg neu bestatten ist das für mich Völkerverständigung und kein Militarismus.



Beides ist kein Widerspruch, sondern gerade in solchen Fällen oft kombiniert.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2019)

Mittlerweile fordert die rechtsextreme AfD sogar ein Recht auf Rassimus:
Frankfurt: AfD geht gegen Antirassismus-Schild vor


----------



## Alreech (9. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es waren nicht nur Nazis, es waren mordende Freischärler Banden. Das ist reinste Provokation.
> Wenn das keine Konsequezen für den rechtsextremen AfD Spender aus dem Bundestag hat,
> dann ist die Partei eine Fall für den Verfassungsschutz. Und diese Deppen wollen die Richtlinien
> unserer Verteidigungsarmee definieren.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die "mordenden Freischärler Banden" die ab 1919 in Schlesien kämpften sich als Widerstandkämpfer gegen polnische Gebietsansprüche gesehen haben.
Aufstaende in Oberschlesien – Wikipedia 

"National Sozialisten" sind damals übrigens auch die SPDler gewesen, welche der Abtretung von Teilen des deutschen Reiches an Polen nur wiederwillig zugestimmt hatten, und die mit Hilfe mordender Freischärlerbanden die "internationalen Sozialisten" um Rosa Luxenburg & Karl Liebknecht daran gehindert hatten aus dem Deutschen Reich eine Sowjetrepublik zu machen.


----------



## Alreech (9. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da gibt es sicherlich regen Austausch. Die RAF trainierte im Libanon, was mag die NSAfD in Syrien wollen?



Warum vergleichst Du die RAF mit der AfD ?
Die RAF war eine streng antifaschistische Gruppe die den antiimperialistischen Kampf des Vietnamesischen Volkes gegen den US-Agressor zum Vorbild genommen hat um durch militanten Aktivismus einen sozialistischen Aufstand in der kapitalistisch-faschistischen BRD auszulösen.
Während der Vietcong erfolgreich war und es mit Hilfe der nationalen Volksarmee Nordvietnams und der Waffenhilfe der Sowjetunion schaffte Südvietnam zu befreien und die Amis sowie die chinesischen Kapitalisten aus dem Land zu werfen haben die Arbeiter und Intellektuellen der BRD die RAF und damit die Revolution durch mangelhafte Unterstützung verraten.
Die RAF wurde auch von der deutschen demokratischen Republik - dem ersten antifaschistischen Staat auf deutschen Boden - und ihren Waffenbrüdern von der PLO unterstützt, die damals gegen die Israelische Besetzung arabischen Landes gekämpft haben. Immerhin konnten die Araber zwischen 1948 - 1973 große Teil der illegalen jüdischen Siedlungen im Rest von Arabien (von Marokko bis Jemen) befreien.

Wie Du siehst, die RAF hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Nationalismen zu tun oder Diktaturen die an der Grenze auf Flüchtlinge schießen oder gar mit Judenhassern.


----------



## Alreech (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung das die BRD umgehend die Wehrpflicht wieder einführen sollte.
Das ist die einzige Chance rechte Soldaten aus der Bundeswehr durch neues Personal zu ersetzen.
Und wer als deutsche Staatsbürger in einer Zeit wo die AfD kurz davor steht das vierte Reich zu errichten nicht bereit ist ein Jahr seines Lebens für die Verteidigung der BRD zu opfern sollte nicht mehr wählen dürfen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Dezember 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist die einzige Chance rechte Soldaten aus der Bundeswehr durch neues Personal zu ersetzen.


Aha, nein irgendwie hat das keinen direkten Zusammenhang. 
Nein das Problem mit den Extremisten die es in der Bundeswehr ja durchaus gibt soll schön der MAD lösen bzw die jeweiligen Vorgesetzten auf dem Dienstweg.


----------



## Andregee (11. Dezember 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> .
> Und wer als deutsche Staatsbürger in einer Zeit wo die AfD kurz davor steht das vierte Reich zu errichten nicht bereit ist ein Jahr seines Lebens für die Verteidigung der BRD zu opfern sollte nicht mehr wählen dürfen.



Verteidigung? Ach ich vergaß, Deutschland wird ja am Hindukusch verteidigt. Die Bundeswehr beteiligte und beteiligt sich im Rahmen des Natobündnisses an völkerrechtswidrigen sogenannten Missionen auch um die Rohstoffversorgung oder weitere Interessen der westlichen Wertegemeinschaft zu wahren. Und da man mit seiner Wahltimme den etablierten Parteien dafür auch noch die Legitimation ausstellte, kann der Nichtwähler konstatieren, nicht Teil des Kapitalfaschistischen Systems gewesen zu sein 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2019)

Bitte um eine Liste der Rohstoffe die wir aus Afghanistan beziehen.


----------



## geisi2 (11. Dezember 2019)

Da steht nichts von Rohstoffen und Afghanistan wenn du den Beitrag von Andregee meinst.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2019)

Er nennt erst den Hindukusch als Beispiel und dann redet er von Rohstoffen. Er impliziert, dass Afghanistan dazu gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2019)

Noch ist Afghanistan Kriegsgebiet, aber die Vorkommen (Lithium, Kobalt, Gold, Molybdän, Kupfer,...) gelten als verdammt interessant für die Zukunft. Hier und jetzt ist die Lage von großer geostrategischer Bedeutung, wenn man militärische Kontrolle über das Öl des mittleren Osten und Handels- sowie Schmuggelrouten zwischen dessen Förderländern und China sowie Russland ausüben möchte.

Was nicht heißt, dass ich diesen Teil von Andregees Argumentation teile. Schröder ist nun wirklich nicht dafür bekannt, dass seine strategischen Planung weiter als "Kohle ist geil und Verbrenner ebenfalls" reicht. WIR sind in Afghanistan, weil wir zu feige waren, die USA auf eine miserable Beweislage, die Unmöglichkeit eines Verteidigungsfalls in einem laufenden Konflikt und auf deren globalen strategischen Interessen anzusprechen. Ein besseres Beispiel für die Verteidigung der deutschen Wirtschaft durch die Bundeswehr bzw. das nachputzen hinter letzterer wären die Einsätze in Afrika.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2019)

Bloß wird das noch sehr lange dauern, bis es dort Frieden gibt und die Afghanen dort irgendwas fördern können. 

US-Soldaten zum Afghanistan-Krieg: "Bin Laden wuerde in seinem Grab lachen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## geisi2 (11. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er nennt erst den Hindukusch als Beispiel und dann redet er von Rohstoffen. Er impliziert, dass Afghanistan dazu gehört.



Die Aussage kommt von Peter Struck  "Die Sicherheit Deutschlands wird auch am Hindukusch verteidigt"´
und das wir uns im Rahmen des Natobündnisses an völkerrechtswidrigen Missionen beteiligt haben trifft auch zu.
In dem Zusammenhang wird der Punkt mit den Rohstoffen genannt und auch da hat er recht.

"Wir" schauen ansonsten gerne weg wenn es nichts zu holen gibt und verkaufen auch gerne Waffen um deutsche Arbeitsplätze zu sichern.
Die Saudis stehen voll auf unsere Waffen....


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Die Aussage kommt von Peter Struck  "Die Sicherheit Deutschlands wird auch am Hindukusch verteidigt"´
> und das wir uns im Rahmen des Natobündnisses an völkerrechtswidrigen Missionen beteiligt haben trifft auch zu.
> In dem Zusammenhang wird der Punkt mit den Rohstoffen genannt und auch da hat er recht.
> 
> ...


Selbstverständlich wird Deutschlands Sicherheit auch am anderen Ende der Welt verteidigt. Der Bündnisfall war gerechtfertigt, ob der Einsatz noch weiterlaufen muss ist eine andere Frage.

Außerdem sollten die, die sich immer auf das Völkerrecht berufen wenn sie so eine Diskussion beginnen auch beachten, dass Recht abgewogen werden muss.
Nur deswegen haben auch die Grünen beim Kosovo mitgemacht. Vielleicht fällt dir das entsprechende Zitat dazu auch ein.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Dezember 2019)

Die Taliban sind stärker als sie es 2001 waren und gegen solche Jihadisten helfen keine ausländischen Truppen, nur eine starke, entschlossene heimische Armee. Die gibt es dort nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Ja aber die Taliban waren auch nicht der Verein wegen dem man nach Afghanistan ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Dezember 2019)

Doch, das sind die gleichen Vögel, die die Amis damals ausgebildet und ausgerüstet haben, damit sie gegen die Sowjets kämpfen.
Al-Kaida versteht sich aber ohnehin nicht als Gruppierung sondern eher als Dachverband aller islamistischen Gruppierungen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Natürlich verstehen die sich als Terrororganisation und nicht als Dachverband.


----------



## geisi2 (12. Dezember 2019)

Setz dich mal mit der Geschichte des Nahen Ostens seit 1949 auseinander. Iran, Irak und Afghanistan. 
"Wir" um es mal zu vereinfachen was wir als westliche "Wertegemeinschaft" bezeichnen haben nie in Verteidigung gehandelt.
Man kann "uns" eher als plündernde Räuberbande beschreiben. Gut jetzt kann man noch behaupten das waren vor allem die USA.
Aber auch Deutschland hat gerade in der jüngsten Vergangenheit auch gerne mitgeholfen. Inkl Waffenlieferungen an fragwürdige Länder wie SA.

Aber klar es ging nie um Öl, andere Rohstoffe oder geopolitische Interessen. Das waren immer andere und "wir" hatten immer nur Gutes im Sinn.
Damit singt sich der naive Deutsche ruhigen Gewissens in den Schlaf.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehen die sich als Terrororganisation und nicht als Dachverband.


Du hast es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Guck dir mal die Begründung an unter der das rechtlich durch ging an Birdman.

Geisi, es geht grade nur um Afghanistan.


----------



## geisi2 (12. Dezember 2019)

Hängt halt alles schon zusammen
Hier ein bischen Lesestoff zu Afghanistan:
https://hss.ulb.uni-bonn.de/2014/3623/3623.pdf


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Hast du das gelesen und hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?

In deinem Text steht, dass die USA ihre Geopolitische Strategie nach 2001 entwickeln haben.


----------



## geisi2 (12. Dezember 2019)

Werd mal präziser...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gesagt, dass man 2001 wegen 9/11 reingegangen ist, aber man danach unter anderem wegen Geopolitischer Interessen dort geblieben ist. Um Rohstoffe hingegen ging es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2019)

Der Strategiewechsel hat nicht mit 9/11 zu tun, da werden Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt. Die Anschläge waren der Anstoß für die Beschleunigungen eines Strategiewechsel, der seit dem Fall des Eisernen Vorhangs im Gange war.

Davor ging es geostrategisch - grob vereinfacht - darum, sich entweder Ressourcen zu sichern oder die Schlagdistanz zu verkürzen (gelegentlich auch beides).

Danach musste man mit dem Fallout des Wandels umgehen. Dort, wo vorher Stellvertreterkriege ausgefochten wurden, entstanden autonome Machtblöcke, von denen sich einige weitere Einmischungen verbaten, während andere explizit um Unterstützung buhlten. Aus dieser Zwickmühle kam man nicht heraus, man musste sich positionieren und teilweise exponieren und machte sich Feinde, die aufgrund fehlender militärischer Stärke zu Terror-Strategien griffen und mit zunehmendem Grad der Organisation ins Herz der USA trugen.

Die USA gingen nach Afghanistan, um einen Status Quo wieder herzustellen, den es dort an sich nie gegeben hat. Anders als der Angriff auf den Irak war das aber trotzdem keine innenpolitische Beruhigungsmaßnahme, sondern es gab eine Vielzahl an Absichten, die sich durch den Einsatz in Afghanistan gleichzeitig verfolgen ließen. Einige dieser Absichten wurden sogar verwirklicht, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die USA nur die nächste Großmacht, die dort gescheitert ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2019)

Ohne 9/11 hätte es keinen NATO Bündnisfall gegeben und 9/11 war ganz klar der Auslöser für diesen.
Außerdem muss man beobachten, dass die USA zuerst ohne große eigene Bodentruppen agiert haben.
Es gibt Geopolitische Interessen, aber das der Anlass war 9/11.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2019)

Wie schon geschrieben, Anlass für eine Stategie und Begründung/Rechtfertigung für eine konkrete Aktion innerhalb dieser Strategie sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Die Anschläge waren bereits eine Folge der neuen geostrategischen Ausrichtung. Al-Kaida hat die ja nicht aus Jux und Tollerei geplant und durchgeführt, sondern es war der Höhepunkt einer ganzen Reihe von Aktionen, die ihren Ausgang im Zweiten Golfkrieg und der Stationierung von US-Truppen auf der Arabischen Halbinsel hatten, was den Islamisten ein Dorn im Auge war.

Wir erinnern uns: Nachdem der Einfluss der Sowjetunion nach deren Ende auch im Irak verschwand, sahen die USA wenig Anlass, die Freundschaft mit Saddam Hussein aufrecht zu erhalten, zumal diese die seitens der USA gewünschte Zerschlagung des Iran im Ersten Golfkrieg nicht hatte leisten können. Der Irak überfiel Kuwait, um sich finanziell zu sanieren.

Andernfalls wäre alles beim Alten geblieben: Sowohl die NATO als auch der Warschauer Pakt hätten Mittel in die Region geblasen, um erstarkenden Einfluss der jeweiligen Gegenseite zu verhindern, der Irak hätte keinen zwingenden Anlass für die Besetzung Kuwaits gesehen (bzw. die Großmächte hätten es Hussein erfolgreich ausreden können), es hätte keine Intervention gegeben, keine Stationierungen und die von den USA als Stänkerverein gegen die Sowjets ausgerüsteten islamistischen Gruppen hätten nicht ihre Gönner als neuen Gegner aufgefasst - und dementsprechend hätte es auch nicht in die Anschläge vom 11. September kulminieren können.

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Stunde natürlich ein wenig vereinfacht dargestellt.


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er nennt erst den Hindukusch als Beispiel und dann redet er von Rohstoffen. Er impliziert, dass Afghanistan dazu gehört.


" Die Bundeswehr beteiligte und beteiligt sich im Rahmen des Natobündnisses an völkerrechtswidrigen sogenannten MISSIONEN auch um die Rohstoffversorgung ODER WEITERE INTERESSEN der westlichen Wertegemeinschaft zu wahren."

Es war nicht auf Rohstoffe BEGRENZT und auch nicht auf Afghanistan. Ich führte Afghanistan nur als Beispiel ins Feld, weil es nur zu gut aufzeigt, daß das ganze mit Verteidigung nichts zu tun hat 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Löschen


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne 9/11 hätte es keinen NATO Bündnisfall gegeben und 9/11 war ganz klar der Auslöser für diesen.
> Außerdem muss man beobachten, dass die USA zuerst ohne große eigene Bodentruppen agiert haben.
> Es gibt Geopolitische Interessen, aber das der Anlass war 9/11.



Bloß kamen die meisten der Terroristen aus Saudi Arabien. Hat man das vergessen zu bombardieren?


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten die, die sich immer auf das Völkerrecht berufen wenn sie so eine Diskussion beginnen auch beachten, dass Recht abgewogen werden muss.
> Nur deswegen haben auch die Grünen beim Kosovo mitgemacht. Vielleicht fällt dir das entsprechende Zitat dazu auch ein.



Welche Bedrohungslage ging denn von Jugoslawien aus? Einzig die USA wollten ein großes Russland nahes Serbien verhindern und die Grünen und SPD haben sich Clinton angeboten und wurden bezüglich der Wahlen unterstützt, weil Kohl diesen Einsatz nicht gebilligt hätte. 

Erstaunlich offene Worte des damaligen Kanzlers dazu

YouTube

Das Recht wurde nicht abgewogen, sondern gebrochen und für die Unterstützung des deutschen Volkes wurde massives völlig absurdes Framing betrieben. Schröder sinngemäß : Wir führen keinen Krieg. Aber manchmal ist man gezwungen, eine friedliche Lösung mit Waffengewalt durchzusetzen. 

Wer für derartige Zustände eine Dienstpflicht fordert, soll bitte selbst Leib und Leben für die Machtallüren anderer riskieren . Derartiges zur Bedingung ans Wahlrecht zu knüpfen, zeigt nur auf das 
die Gesellschaft von neuronaler Apoptose durchzogen ist. Was wäre es für eine Welt, wenn diejenigen die Krieg fordern und fördern, selbst dafür einstehen müssten, statt andere ins Schlachtfeld zu führen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Begründung an unter der das rechtlich durch ging an Birdman.
> 
> Geisi, es geht grade nur um Afghanistan.


Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Bin Laden und seine Mannen sind keine Afghanen, sie sind nach Afghanistan gekommen um sich von den Amis ausbilden und ausrüsten zu lassen. Jetzt sind es die Taliban. In Irak hießen sie Al-Kaida im Iraq (ab 2006 Islamischer Staat im Irak, der Rest ist Geschichte). In Syrien hießen sie Nusra Front, jetzt HTS. Im Jemen heißen sie Al-Kaida auf der arabischen Halbinsel, ihre Fahne ist von der IS-Fahne kaum zu unterscheiden. Am Ende ist das alles Al-Kaida.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß kamen die meisten der Terroristen aus Saudi Arabien. Hat man das vergessen zu bombardieren?


Ist es erlaubt so blöde Fragen zu stellen? 
Haben die Terroristen in SA ihre Camps etc gehabt? Nein, also was hätte man in SA angreifen sollen? 


Andregee schrieb:


> " Die Bundeswehr beteiligte und beteiligt sich im Rahmen des Natobündnisses an völkerrechtswidrigen sogenannten MISSIONEN auch um die Rohstoffversorgung ODER WEITERE INTERESSEN der westlichen Wertegemeinschaft zu wahren."
> 
> Es war nicht auf Rohstoffe BEGRENZT und auch nicht auf Afghanistan. Ich führte Afghanistan nur als Beispiel ins Feld, weil es nur zu gut aufzeigt, daß das ganze mit Verteidigung nichts zu tun hat
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Man nimmt keine Beispiele die hinken wie ein Krüppel. 



Andregee schrieb:


> Welche Bedrohungslage ging denn von Jugoslawien aus?


Frag das mal die Menschen in Bosnien.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Dezember 2019)

Um Menschen geht und ging es nie. Das wird zwar gerne so verkauft aber Fakt ist es geht um Interessen.
Bei dem Genozid in Ruanda haben wir auch weggesehen...wie bei ganz vielen Konflikten wo es eben keine "Interessen" gab.
Wenn ich "westliche" Werte höre wird mir schon schlecht und ganz klar das ist nicht das was ich unter Werten verstehe.

Man muss sich nur mal ehrlich mit der Geschichte im nahen Osten seit 1949 auseinandersetzen.
Dieses Geheuchel geht mir so auf den Keks das ich im Strahl kotzen könnte. Und dann gibts noch die Bücklinge die das Ganze aggressivst verteidigen.
Warum steht ein Bush jr. nicht längst vor Gericht. Die Fakten liegen auf den Tisch...aber da ist die Presse ganz leise.
Man stelle sich nur vor die bösen Russen hätten das verbrochen...


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt so blöde Fragen zu stellen?
> Haben die Terroristen in SA ihre Camps etc gehabt? Nein, also was hätte man in SA angreifen sollen?
> 
> 
> Man nimmt keine Beispiele die hinken wie ein Krüppel.



Hast du kein echtes Kontraargument gegen den Kern der Aussage? Ok ist schwierig, wenn man es anhand der Fakten nicht widerlegen kann, da verliert man sich an Details um abzulenken. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Frag das mal die Menschen in Bosnien.




Das ist wohl das am häufigsten missbrauchte Scheinargument in diesem Zusammenhang. 
Das war eine innerstaatliche Angelegenheit eines wie selbst Gerhard Schröder korrekt bemerkte souveränen Staates und damit Völkerrechtsbruch . Da gibt es nichts zu deuten. Menschenrechte? Das ich nicht lache. Die Argumentation kippt spätestens dann wenn man die Ausgangslage verkehrt. Wie sähe wohl die Meinung aus wenn ein innerstaatlicher deutscher Konflikt von serbischen Bomben gelenkt werden würde?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seregios (13. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hast du kein echtes Kontraargument gegen den Kern der Aussage? Ok ist schwierig, wenn man es anhand der Fakten nicht widerlegen kann, da verliert man sich an Details um abzulenken.



Mit Fakten ist das immer so eine Sache. Wenn man sich nur die raussucht, die einem gefallen, kommt so was bei raus....

Osama bin Laden hatte den Saudis Unterstützung der al-Kaida angeboten um Saddam aus Kuwait hinauszuwerfen. Diese waren wenig begeistert davon, einen Fanatiker mit seiner Armee im Land zu haben und haben lieber die Amis gewählt. Das fand ObL nun nicht so toll und machte Stimmung gegen das Königshaus und die ganzen Ungläubigen an den Heiligen Stätten.
Also sucht ObL Freiwillige für 09/11 und mit Absicht möglichst viele Saudis, um das Land zu diskreditieren und destabilisieren nach Möglichkeit.
Nennt sich Strategie sowas...…..


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hast du kein echtes Kontraargument gegen den Kern der Aussage? Ok ist schwierig, wenn man es anhand der Fakten nicht widerlegen kann, da verliert man sich an Details um abzulenken.



Hier würde es mich auch brennend interessieren, inwiefern die Lage der Terrorcamps ausschlaggebend ist. Ohne willige Kandidaten (aus SA), die dort trainieren und massive finanzielle Unterstützung (aus SA) hätte es diese Camps nicht gegeben.
Sie waren übrigens nur deshalb nicht in SA zu finden, weil dort seit Ende des Zweiten Golfkrieges US-Truppen stationiert sind. Um Ausbildungslager nicht direkt vor den Rohren des Feindes anlegen zu wollen, braucht man kein Genie sein.



> Das ist wohl das am häufigsten missbrauchte Scheinargument in diesem Zusammenhang.
> Das war eine innerstaatliche Angelegenheit eines wie selbst Gerhard Schröder korrekt bemerkte souveränen Staates und damit Völkerrechtsbruch.



Wir sind zumeist einer Meinung, aber da ist Unfug. Ich war dort, ich habe die Folgen der ethnischen Säuberungen gesehen. Nur Geschehnisse wie das Massaker von Srebrenica schaffen es in den Fokus der Weltöffentlichkeit, aber die vielen "kleinen" Kriegsverbrechen, die es in nahezu jedem Ort gab, rechtfertigen eine Intervention.
Hier sehe ich den Geist des Völkerrechts als wichtiger an als dessen Buchstaben - jede weitere Aufschub, bis man sich endlich auf ein ordentliches Mandat geeinigt hätte, wäre der Tod Tausender gewesen.



> Wie sähe wohl die Meinung aus wenn ein innerstaatlicher deutscher Konflikt von serbischen Bomben gelenkt werden würde?



Wenn der deutsche Staat unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen anfangen würde, in Deutschland ethnische Säuberungen abzuhalten, würde ich nicht nur serbische Bomben akzeptieren, sondern freudig bei der Zielaufklärung helfen.

Wohlgemerkt, ich halte Bomben auf keine Fall für das beste Mittel, allerdings waren die Diplomatie am Ende, UNPROFOR hatte versagt und mit Blumengrüßen an die Kriegsparteien wäre man sicherlich auch nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Dezember 2019)

Seregios schrieb:


> Mit Fakten ist das immer so eine Sache. Wenn man sich nur die raussucht, die einem gefallen, kommt so was bei raus....
> 
> Osama bin Laden hatte den Saudis Unterstützung der al-Kaida angeboten um Saddam aus Kuwait hinauszuwerfen. Diese waren wenig begeistert davon, einen Fanatiker mit seiner Armee im Land zu haben und haben lieber die Amis gewählt. Das fand ObL nun nicht so toll und machte Stimmung gegen das Königshaus und die ganzen Ungläubigen an den Heiligen Stätten.
> Also sucht ObL Freiwillige für 09/11 und mit Absicht möglichst viele Saudis, um das Land zu diskreditieren und destabilisieren nach Möglichkeit.
> Nennt sich Strategie sowas...…..



Jup das nennt man dann eine wirkliche VT. Ein wirkliches Argument ist es weniger zumal es doch etliche Fragen auch zur Finanzierung gibt

Das man den Irak angegriffen hat war auch ObL Strategie? Ich weis noch genau wie und mit welchen Argumenten das Bush Kabinett oder anders ausgedrückt das Kbinett des Grauens damals argumentiert hat um ja im Irak einmaschieren zu können. Mit einer der ersten Argumente war auch da <,ObL und das ein Sadam selbigen unterstützt hat.

Hier mal eine Übersicht der Köpfe und dann kann sich jeder selbst die Mühe machen und recherchieren.
Kabinett George W. Bush – Wikipedia

Und ich finds toll wie hier versucht wird die ganzen unschuldigen Opfer in Afghanistan und im Irak zu legitimieren. 
Ja Sparanus dann frag mal ein paar Afghanen oder Iraker wie toll die das finden wie erst ihr Land Dank der Amis von eine Sadam Hussein regiert worden ist um es dann am Ende in Schutt und Asche zu legen. Noch dazu mit vollkommen erlogenen Gründen...
Frag mal ein paar Afghanen wie toll sie es finden das man erst ausländiche Söldner angeheuert hat  die noch heute das Land kontrollieren um dann bei der Jagd nach denselbigen im Jahre 2001  mal eben lustig das Land zu bombardieren.  Ein ObL war mal ein Freund und Verbündeter der Amerikaner  und kein Afghane...

"Ohne 9/11 hätte es keinen NATO Bündnisfall gegeben und 9/11 war ganz klar der Auslöser für diesen.
Außerdem muss man beobachten, dass die USA zuerst ohne große eigene Bodentruppen agiert haben.
Es gibt Geopolitische Interessen, aber das der Anlass war 9/11."

Was willst du uns mit dieser Aussage überhaupt sagen? Zumal man wirklich drüber lachen könnte wenn das Thema nicht so Ernst wäre.
Herrlich naiv. Wie wärs denn mit 9/11 war ein willkommener Anlass um geopolitische Interessen durchzusetzen und zu legitimieren.
Für den Einmarsch im Irak etwas später musste man ja schon für den Anlass seine Interessen zu wahren und Rohstoffe zu sichern lügen bis sich die Balken gebogen haben.Bei wievielen unschuldigen Opfern im Irak und Afghanistan sind wir denn mittlerweile? Ich sags dir...es sind ZUVIELE und das ist durch nichts zu legitimieren. Und ich meine da nicht die auf Kosten der anderen gingen sondern diejenigen die direkt durch die Hand des "guten" Westens ihr Leben lassen mussten. 

Wenn du wirklich mehr zum Thema Afghanistan/Naher Osten erfahren willst empfehl ich dir Peter Scholl-Latour. Der hat u.A. schon vor sehr langer Zeit vor genau der jetzigen Situation gewarnt...


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Seregios schrieb:


> Mit Fakten ist das immer so eine Sache. Wenn man sich nur die raussucht, die einem gefallen, kommt so was bei raus....
> 
> Osama bin Laden hatte den Saudis Unterstützung der al-Kaida angeboten um Saddam aus Kuwait hinauszuwerfen. Diese waren wenig begeistert davon, einen Fanatiker mit seiner Armee im Land zu haben und haben lieber die Amis gewählt. Das fand ObL nun nicht so toll und machte Stimmung gegen das Königshaus und die ganzen Ungläubigen an den Heiligen Stätten.
> Also sucht ObL Freiwillige für 09/11 und mit Absicht möglichst viele Saudis, um das Land zu diskreditieren und destabilisieren nach Möglichkeit.
> Nennt sich Strategie sowas...…..



Ich kann keinen kausalen Zusammenhang deiner Aussage zur These bezüglich der Bundeswehr erkennen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das am häufigsten missbrauchte Scheinargument in diesem Zusammenhang.
> Das war eine innerstaatliche Angelegenheit eines wie selbst Gerhard Schröder korrekt bemerkte souveränen Staates und damit Völkerrechtsbruch.


Ich hoffe ja immer, dass die Leute die sowas sagen selbst in so eine Lage kommen und ihnen niemand hilft. 
Ja es ist Völkerrechtsbruch, aber bei sowas muss man auch gucken ob es Gründe gibt die das rechtfertigen. Menschen zu retten ist eine ziemlich gute Rechtfertigung. 




geisi2 schrieb:


> Und ich finds toll wie hier versucht wird die ganzen unschuldigen Opfer in Afghanistan und im Irak zu legitimieren.
> Ja Sparanus dann frag mal ein paar Afghanen oder Iraker wie toll die das finden wie erst ihr Land Dank der Amis von eine Sadam Hussein regiert worden ist um es dann am Ende in Schutt und Asche zu legen. Noch dazu mit vollkommen erlogenen Gründen...
> Frag mal ein paar Afghanen wie toll sie es finden das man erst ausländiche Söldner angeheuert hat  die noch heute das Land kontrollieren um dann bei der Jagd nach denselbigen im Jahre 2001  mal eben lustig das Land zu bombardieren.  Ein ObL war mal ein Freund und Verbündeter der Amerikaner  und kein Afghane...


Niemand legitimiert hier unschuldige Opfer und ich sage auch nicht, dass die US Taktik die Goldrandlösung ist, aber natürlich musste man militärisch eingreifen.
Ob Obl Saudi oder Afghane war ist in dem Sinne egal.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer, dass die Leute die sowas sagen selbst in so eine Lage kommen und ihnen niemand hilft.
> Ja es ist Völkerrechtsbruch, aber bei sowas muss man auch gucken ob es Gründe gibt die das rechtfertigen. Menschen zu retten ist eine ziemlich gute Rechtfertigung.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum musste man denn NATÜRLICH eingreifen?


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir sind zumeist einer Meinung, aber da ist Unfug. Ich war dort, ich habe die Folgen der ethnischen Säuberungen gesehen. Nur Geschehnisse wie das Massaker von Srebrenica schaffen es in den Fokus der Weltöffentlichkeit, aber die vielen "kleinen" Kriegsverbrechen, die es in nahezu jedem Ort gab, rechtfertigen eine Intervention.
> Hier sehe ich den Geist des Völkerrechts als wichtiger an als dessen Buchstaben - jede weitere Aufschub, bis man sich endlich auf ein ordentliches Mandat geeinigt hätte, wäre der Tod Tausender gewesen..



Ohne UN Mandat war es illegal, da gibt es nichts zu deuten und auch in besonderen Situationen hat man sich an geltendes Recht zu halten, da sonst dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor offen stehen mit unabsehbaren Folgen

NATO: Suendenfall Jugoslawien? | MDR.DE




> *Der damalige Außenminister Joschka Fischer hat genauso wie der damalige Verteidigungsminister Rudolf Scharping immer wieder den Begriff der "humanitären Katastrophe" benutzt. Fischer bezog sich in seiner berühmten Kosovo-Rede sogar auf das Konzentrationslager Auschwitz. Hat man sich damit auch moralisch angreifbar gemacht, weil man in einem historischen Kontext argumentierte und nicht nur im speziellen Kontext des Kosovo?*[FONT=&quot]Das hat man ja versucht. Man hat immer wieder betont, es handele sich um einen Einzelfall und nicht um einen Präzedenzfall. Allerdings haben wir dann zum Beispiel mit Blick auf die Russische Föderation gesehen, dass deren Regierung sich die Argumente des Kosovo-Einsatzes später zu Eigen gemacht hat und dann beispielsweise die Krim annektiert hat und sich sehr stark an den Feindseligkeiten in der Südostukraine beteiligt hat.
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Das heißt, wenn man so etwas macht, dann muss man sich Klaren sein, dass andere Staaten das aufgreifen und auch für ihre Zwecke und Interessen verwenden. Und das hat man damals einfach nicht bedacht. Man war zu kurzsichtig und hat sich letztlich nicht allzu viel darum gekümmert.[/FONT]



. Auch du möchtest vor Gericht nach geltendem Recht behandelt werden und nicht danach wie ein Richter den Geist der Sache betrachtet. Desweiteren wurden Kriegsverbrechen nicht nur von einer Partei begangen und dennoch richtetet sich die Nato mit ihren Einsätzen einzig gegen die Serben, weil sie eben ein ganz besonderes Ziel verfolgten, jenseits von humanistischen Gedanken.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Dezember 2019)

Gibt auch einen schönen Spruch weshalb ich auch gerade im Fall Jugoslavien sehr vorsichtig bin. 
"Im Krieg ist Wahrheit das erste Opfer."

"Desweiteren wurden Kriegsverbrechen nicht nur von einer Partei begangen und dennoch richtetet sich die Nato mit ihren Einsätzen einzig gegen die Serben, weil sie eben ein ganz besonderes Ziel verfolgten, jenseits von humanistischen Gedanken."
Das wird auch gerne weggelassen...

Die Kreuzzüge wurden auch ähnlich legitimiert. Da war eines der Argumente der Schutz von Menschenleben...

Entweder gilt das Völkerrecht für alle oder man kann sich das Ganze sparen. Denn dann ist es schlicht das Papier nicht wert auf dem es geschrieben steht...

Wo waren denn die Menschenfreunde der Nato als die Amerikaner im Irak gewütet haben:
Neue US-Studie: Im Irak-Krieg starben 500.000 Menschen - Politik - SZ.de

Warum hat man da nicht eingegriffen? Oh ich vergaß da hat man ja noch aktiv mitgemacht...warum man lebenswichtige Medikamente sanktionieren musste konnte mir noch keiner plausibel erklären...
YouTube


----------



## Andregee (13. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer, dass die Leute die sowas sagen selbst in so eine Lage kommen und ihnen niemand hilft.
> Ja es ist Völkerrechtsbruch, aber bei sowas muss man auch gucken ob es Gründe gibt die das rechtfertigen. Menschen zu retten ist eine ziemlich gute Rechtfertigung.
> 
> .



Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung, geltendes Recht zu brechen. Würde man das auf weitere Bereiche des Lebens ummünzen, dürfen dann Staatsorgane künftig Familienangehörige von Verbrechern, Terroristen usw foltern, um deren Aufgabe zu erzwingen oder anders gesagt heiligt der Zweck immer die Mittel? Welches Recht gilt für die zivilen Opfer? Vor allem steht die Frage, warum gab es kein UN Mandat?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ohne UN Mandat war es illegal, da gibt es nichts zu deuten und auch in besonderen Situationen hat man sich an geltendes Recht zu halten, da sonst dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor offen stehen mit unabsehbaren Folgen


Jo wenn man sich z.B. on Frankreich entschließt alle Muslime umzubringen würdest du auch nichts machen oder? 



Andregee schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung, geltendes Recht zu brechen. Würde man das auf weitere Bereiche des Lebens ummünzen, dürfen dann Staatsorgane künftig Familienangehörige von Verbrechern, Terroristen usw foltern, um deren Aufgabe zu erzwingen oder anders gesagt heiligt der Zweck immer die Mittel? Welches Recht gilt für die zivilen Opfer? Vor allem steht die Frage, warum gab es kein UN Mandat?


Kennst du das TRS Schema? 
Wenn jemand eine Straftat begeht wird erst geprüft ob der Tatbestand erfüllt wurde, dann ob es einen Rechtfertigungsgrund gibt und wenn es keinen gibt wird noch geprüft ob ein Entschuldigungsgrund vorliegt. 

Du siehst wie dein Nachbar auf seinem Grundstück, hinter seinem Zaun jemanden zusammenschlägt. Nachdem du die Polizei gerufen hast springst du über den Zaun und schlägst deinen Nachbarn weil das notwendig ist, damit er von der anderen Person ablässt.
Du hast hier 2 Straftaten begangen und wirst du deswegen verurteilt? Nein.

Du siehst: Das gilt auch in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2019)

What the genocide taught us about intervention.




Andregee schrieb:


> Vor allem steht die Frage, warum gab es kein UN Mandat?


Klopf mal bei Russland an. Die waren ganz Dicke mit Milosevic und haben was von "Brudervolk" geredet.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Dezember 2019)

Oh jetzt bringt man den bösen Russen ins Spiel. Ach so es ist Poulton der meint der Bayer strullert in die Krachlederne....verwendet als "Argument."
Na denn...

Dann gleich die Frage an dich.
Wie rechtfertigst du die Toten im Irak mit nachweislich falschen Gründen wie erst die Verbindung zu 9/11 dann nachgeschoben das Märchen mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen?
Wie rechtfertigst du 500.000 tote Kinder was ja nicht mal geleugnet wird?

So etwa? "For the very same reason that Christian fascists in Serbia now denounce the intervention in Iraq: They know that the main foe is the United States and that this fact transcends all the others."

Selten so einen Unfug wie in dem Artikel gelesen...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

Du willst also nicht zwischen Kriegstoten und Opfern eines Völkermordes unterscheiden?

Gut, da gibt es noch ne Gruppe Leutchen die das im Bezug auf Deutschland und den zweiten Weltkrieg sagen. Dann war der Bombenkrieg plötzlich ein Holocaust an den Deutschen.
Ich beschuldige dich nicht das selbe Weltbild zu haben wie die Rechtsextremen, aber darauf läuft es hinaus wenn du das ganze runterbrichst.

Und ja das entschuldigt nicht, dass die USA gerne mal die größere Wumme nehmen und zu viele zivile Opfer hinnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß wird das noch sehr lange dauern, bis es dort Frieden gibt und die Afghanen dort irgendwas fördern können.



Wenn jemand die Argumentation "Angriffskrieg zur Eroberung von Rohstoffen führt", geht er für gewöhnlich nicht davon aus, dass die angreifenden Militärs die Rohstoffe nur bei Förderung durch Einheimische unter friedlichen Bedingungen als nutzbar erachten. Eher vom Gegenteil. Damit kannst du diese Argumentationslinie also nicht entkräften. Die ist in sich schlüssig, der wunde Punkt sind die tönernen Füße unten drunter.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass bislang jeder, der versucht hat, Afghanistan militärisch unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen, mit vollkommen falschen Prognosen einmarschiert ist. Nicht, weil es nicht genug fremde Fehler gegeben hätte, aus denen man hätte lernen können, aber das Militär zieht halt weder gezielt die hellsten noch die bescheidensten Köpfe an.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber die Taliban waren auch nicht der Verein wegen dem man nach Afghanistan ist.



Jein. Wäre nicht die Taliban an der Macht gewesen, wäre man nicht oder komplett anders reingegangen. So hat man sie wegen mangelnder Kooperation als Feind erachtet und den kompletten damals existierenden Staat angegriffen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich verstehen die sich als Terrororganisation und nicht als Dachverband.



Das Selbstverständnis ist, glaube ich, nicht "Terrororganisation" 
Aber ein Dachverband sind sie definitiv nicht, egal von welcher Seite man es betrachtet.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne 9/11 hätte es keinen NATO Bündnisfall gegeben und 9/11 war ganz klar der Auslöser für diesen.
> Außerdem muss man beobachten, dass die USA zuerst ohne große eigene Bodentruppen agiert haben.
> Es gibt Geopolitische Interessen, aber das der Anlass war 9/11.



9/11 war der Grund dafür, dass man 2001 rein ist. Und nicht 1993 oder 2011. Aber der Bündnisfall hatte damit nichts zu tun und war nur nettes Beiwerk, die Bodentruppen kamen sobald die militärische Lage oportung erschien und die nötige Logistik am laufen war. Da Unterschied sich Afghanistan kein bisschen von den Golfkriegen oder anderen US-Einsätzen seit Einführung der verwendeten Waffensysteme. Interesse an der Region, ein Problem mit Al Kaida und die Bereitschaft zu militärischen Einsätzen gab es schon lange vorher, Bedarf an Unterstützung dagegen nicht. Die Hauptfront war sowieso die ganze Zeit über zu 70-90% amerikanisch und auf State Building und Sicherung der Zivilgesellschaft hätte Bush auch locker verzichtet, wenn es ihm niemand abgenommen hätte. Nö, 9/11 war bezüglich Afghanistan einfach nur ein Zündfunke, den man durch viele andere Dinge hätte ersetzen können.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt so blöde Fragen zu stellen?



Dummheit ist nicht verboten.
(Aber wiederholt die gleichen dämlichen Sachen zu äußern, kann als absichtlicher Spam oder Provokation im Sinne der Forenregeln gelten.)

Z.B. auch die ewige lächerliche Frage nach der Operationsbasis der Attentäter vom 9/11. Aber hier trotzdem nochmal die Antwort: Nein, die war nicht in Afghanistan. Sondern in Deutschland. Die USA hatten seinerzeit und haben strenggenommen bis heute keine Beweise für eine direkte Unterstützung oder gar Steuerung aus Afghanistan. Die Attentäter haben dort mal eine Grundausbildung erhalten (wie viele Islamisten) und ObL hat ihnen gratuliert. Das war und ist afaik, zumindest öffentlich, die einzige direkte Verknüpfung, die bis heute dokumentiert wurde. Die Finanzströme wurden iirc irgendwann mal bis nach Saudi Arabien zurück verfolgt, aber 2001 gab es dazu noch nichts offizielles und erst recht die eine Woche nach den Anschlägen, als die USA ObL zum Schuldigen ernannt, von der Taliban die sofortige Auslieferung gefordert und die Vorbereitungen für den Angriff gestartet haben. Der Krieg begann lange bevor die 9/11-Ermittlungen konkrete Informationen ausspucken konnten. (Zumindest solange wir VTs außen vor lassen, denen zu Folge man schon Monate vorher alles gewusst hat.)





geisi2 schrieb:


> Oh jetzt bringt man den bösen Russen ins Spiel.



Es ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, dass es in 95% der Fälle, in denen es eigentlich ein UN-Mandat geben müsste aber keins gibt, an einem (zu erwartenden) Veto Russlands oder der USA liegt. Und letztere hat garantiert nicht die Legitimation eines NATO-Einsatzes blockiert, im Falle Kosovo musst du nicht einmal google bemühen um zu wissen, dass Russland die Bremse war. Ob das nun "gut" oder "böse" ist, ist eine Bewertung, aber die Fakten sind klar.
Und du bist übrigens der erste/einzige, der Russland deswegen als "böse" bezeichnet hat, also solltest du dich vielleicht am allerwenigsten über deine eigene Aussage aufregen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht, weil es nicht genug fremde Fehler gegeben hätte, aus denen man hätte lernen können, aber das Militär zieht halt weder gezielt die hellsten noch die bescheidensten Köpfe an.


Ruyven sowohl in der UdSSR, in den USA und GB galt/gilt der Primat der Politik. Also schieb die Schuld bitte nicht auf die Militärs. 
Wenn du jetzt, damit kontern möchtest, dass die Militärs auch dachten, dass man gewinnen ist das zwar richtig, aber man setzt keinen General ein, der nicht glaubt gewinnen zu können.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Wäre nicht die Taliban an der Macht gewesen, wäre man nicht oder komplett anders reingegangen. So hat man sie wegen mangelnder Kooperation als Feind erachtet und den kompletten damals existierenden Staat angegriffen.


Man wäre bei jeder Gruppe reingegangen die nichts gegen Obl getan hätte ob radikale Islamisten oder pazifistische Buddhisten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 9/11 war der Grund dafür, dass man 2001 rein ist. Und nicht 1993 oder 2011. Aber der Bündnisfall hatte damit nichts zu tun und war nur nettes Beiwerk, die Bodentruppen kamen sobald die militärische Lage oportung erschien und die nötige Logistik am laufen war. Da Unterschied sich Afghanistan kein bisschen von den Golfkriegen oder anderen US-Einsätzen seit Einführung der verwendeten Waffensysteme. Interesse an der Region, ein Problem mit Al Kaida und die Bereitschaft zu militärischen Einsätzen gab es schon lange vorher, Bedarf an Unterstützung dagegen nicht. Die Hauptfront war sowieso die ganze Zeit über zu 70-90% amerikanisch und auf State Building und Sicherung der Zivilgesellschaft hätte Bush auch locker verzichtet, wenn es ihm niemand abgenommen hätte. Nö, 9/11 war bezüglich Afghanistan einfach nur ein Zündfunke, den man durch viele andere Dinge hätte ersetzen können.


Du darfst den enormen politischen Druck nicht vergessen den so ein Angriff wie 9/11 auslöst auch wenn man andere Gründe hat einzumarschieren. Aber hätte man Afghanistan ohne 9/11 wirklich auf sich genommen auch wenn man Interesse hat?
100 Jahre früher hat man noch Kriege geführt, wenn es um die Ehre ging (Stichwort 1870 und Emser Depesche)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ruyven sowohl in der UdSSR, in den USA und GB galt/gilt der Primat der Politik. Also schieb die Schuld bitte nicht auf die Militärs.



Wieso nicht? Haben die Militärs zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt gewarnt? Gesagt, dass das nicht gehen kann? Nö, aber sehr viele andere. Nur waren die nicht verantwortlich. Das Militär schon.



> Du darfst den enormen politischen Druck nicht vergessen den so ein Angriff wie 9/11 auslöst auch wenn man andere Gründe hat einzumarschieren.



Druck ist eine Sache, Richtung eine andere. Und die Richtung wurde bewusst und ohne konkreten Bezugspunkt vorgegeben. Es war nicht Al Kaida, die den Massenmord einer kleinen Gruppe krimineller zum militärischen Angriff auf eine Nation hochstilisiert haben und es war auch nicht die Bevölkerung. Es waren diejenigen, die im gleichen Atemzug den Einmarsch angeordnet haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]
> 100 Jahre früher hat man noch Kriege geführt, wenn es um die Ehre ging (Stichwort 1870 und Emser Depesche)



Drei Optionen:
1. Dein Geschichtslehrer dreht sich im Grabe um.
2. Irgendjemand sollte deinen Geschichtslehrer im Grabe umdrehen.
3. Wtf? Du glaubst wirklich, dass die vorangegangenen Jahrzehnte außenpolitischer Spannungen, die Ausdruck geostrategischen Wettstreits waren, sich auf "eine Frage der Ehre" wegen der bewusst so formulierten "Emser Depesche" reduzieren ließen? Sorry, aber das kriegt selbst "ZDF History" oder n-TV besser dargestellt...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Haben die Militärs zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt gewarnt? Gesagt, dass das nicht gehen kann? Nö, aber sehr viele andere. Nur waren die nicht verantwortlich. Das Militär schon.


Woher weißt du, dass niemand gewarnt hat? Weil es nicht öffentlich war?
Es ist undenkbar, dass sich ein (hoher) Offizier im aktiven Dienst vor die Presse stellt und sagt, dass die Pläne seiner Vorgesetzten Mist sind.
Das ist in Deutschland schon nicht einfach und geht mindestens hart an die Grenzen des Soldatengesetzes, wenn nicht darüber.
Nach allen was ich über das US Militär weiß müssen die sich mit Äußerungen noch deutlich stärker zurück halten da es sonst ungemütlich wird.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Druck ist eine Sache, Richtung eine andere. Und die Richtung wurde bewusst und ohne konkreten Bezugspunkt vorgegeben. Es war nicht Al Kaida, die den Massenmord einer kleinen Gruppe krimineller zum militärischen Angriff auf eine Nation hochstilisiert haben und es war auch nicht die Bevölkerung. Es waren diejenigen, die im gleichen Atemzug den Einmarsch angeordnet haben.


Für Islamisten sind diese Aktionen immer militärische Aktionen gegen Ungläubige. 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Drei Optionen:
> 1. Dein Geschichtslehrer dreht sich im Grabe um.
> 2. Irgendjemand sollte deinen Geschichtslehrer im Grabe umdrehen.
> 3. Wtf? Du glaubst wirklich, dass die vorangegangenen Jahrzehnte außenpolitischer Spannungen, die Ausdruck geostrategischen Wettstreits waren, sich auf "eine Frage der Ehre" wegen der bewusst so formulierten "Emser Depesche" reduzieren ließen? Sorry, aber das kriegt selbst "ZDF History" oder n-TV besser dargestellt...


Ich hab nie geschrieben, dass die Emser Depesche die Ursache war, aber diese "Frage der Ehre" hat quasi einen innenpolitischen Zwang ausgelöst die Frage die im Raum steht
in diesem Moment zu lösen und nicht später. 
Natürlich wollte Frankreich die Preußen früher oder später in die Schranken weisen, aber durch die Emser Depesche war man innenpolitisch gezwungen jetzt zu handeln und nicht irgendwann. Passierte schon oft in der Geschichte und nicht immer ist das schön für den der handeln will, denn manchmal muss er dadurch zu früh handeln.
Kannst gerne mal lesen, das Forum ist sehr gut und ja es werden von einigen Forenmitgliedern auch Buchquellen zu ihren Beiträgen gepostet
Ursachen des deutsch-franzoesischen Krieges 1870/71 | Geschichtsforum.de - Forum fuer Geschichte


----------



## geisi2 (14. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst also nicht zwischen Kriegstoten und Opfern eines Völkermordes unterscheiden?
> 
> Gut, da gibt es noch ne Gruppe Leutchen die das im Bezug auf Deutschland und den zweiten Weltkrieg sagen. Dann war der Bombenkrieg plötzlich ein Holocaust an den Deutschen.
> Ich beschuldige dich nicht das selbe Weltbild zu haben wie die Rechtsextremen, aber darauf läuft es hinaus wenn du das ganze runterbrichst.
> ...



Frag doch mal eines der Opfer ob es da einen Unterschied gibt.

"Wir" als BRD haben erst zugesehen, stimmt nicht, MITGEMACHT wie 500 000 Kinder verrecken, da sind die übrigen Opfer wie alte Menschen, Frauen und auch Männer noch gar nicht genannt.
Dann kommen noch die von dir bezeichneten Kriegstoten oben drauf.
Jetzt stellst du dich ernsthaft hin und spielst erst Wortspielchen und willst mir noch unterschwellig ein rechtsextremes Welbild unterstellen?
Dann schau dir mal an was du da so relativierst
YouTube 
"Leider" habe ich die Videos die ich sonst noch so gesehen habe nicht mehr gefunden und wir wissen heute das das ein reiner Angriffkrieg war der mit NICHTS zu rechtfertigen ist.
Das alles relativierst bzw. versuchst es noch zu rechtfertigen. Wie soll man denn dein Weltbild nennen?


Alleine der letzte Satz unterstreicht eigentlich sehr deutlich woher der Wind weht und wessen geistiges Kind du bist...
Ich habe mit keinem Wort Völkermord relativiert sondern im großen und Ganzen nur darauf hingewiesen das wir mit keinem Deut besser sind und das das mit alles Schärfe kritisiert werden müsste. Und ich werde extrem deutlich wenn Menschen wie du das mit Hinweisen auf den den Kosovo Konflikt auch noch versuchen zu relativieren oder gar zu rechtfertigen was du eindeutig machst siehe deiner Beiträge...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, dass es in 95% der Fälle, in denen es eigentlich ein UN-Mandat geben müsste aber keins gibt, an einem (zu erwartenden) Veto Russlands oder der USA liegt. Und letztere hat garantiert nicht die Legitimation eines NATO-Einsatzes blockiert, im Falle Kosovo musst du nicht einmal google bemühen um zu wissen, dass Russland die Bremse war. Ob das nun "gut" oder "böse" ist, ist eine Bewertung, aber die Fakten sind klar.
> Und du bist übrigens der erste/einzige, der Russland deswegen als "böse" bezeichnet hat, also solltest du dich vielleicht am allerwenigsten über deine eigene Aussage aufregen.



Sorry du hast nicht wirklich verstanden was gemeint war. Man kann mMn nicht immer mit den Fehlern anderer von eigenen Fehlern ablenken was mit dem Argument des "bösen" Russen nunmal gerne gemacht wird. Und nein ich finde die Politik eines Putins alles andere als gut. Nur wenn "wir" als Westen mindestens genausoviel wenn nicht mehr Dreck am Stecken haben ist es für mich ein reines Ablenkungs und Relativierungsargument.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Dezember 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Jetzt stellst du dich ernsthaft hin und spielst erst Wortspielchen und willst mir noch unterschwellig ein rechtsextremes Welbild unterstellen?


Nein, nur ein durchaus naives Weltbild.
Du stellst halt zivile Opfer in einem Krieg mit den Opfern eines Völkermordes gleich, das geht nicht, damit bist du eben genau auf dem Niveau der Rechtsextremen.
Auch wenn man unnötig viele zivile Opfer produziert hat ist das kein Völkermord.


----------



## Andregee (14. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst also nicht zwischen Kriegstoten und Opfern eines Völkermordes unterscheiden?
> .


Opfer ist Opfer. Welches Leben gewichtet man höher? Wo bleibt der Einsatz gegen die zehntausenden Hungertoten täglich? Die könnte man ohne Kolateralschäden bekämpfen nur interessiert sich dafür niemand so recht 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (14. Dezember 2019)

Übersetzt:
Lieber niemanden helfen als wenigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass niemand gewarnt hat? Weil es nicht öffentlich war?
> Es ist undenkbar, dass sich ein (hoher) Offizier im aktiven Dienst vor die Presse stellt und sagt, dass die Pläne seiner Vorgesetzten Mist sind.
> Das ist in Deutschland schon nicht einfach und geht mindestens hart an die Grenzen des Soldatengesetzes, wenn nicht darüber.



Es ist nicht denkbar, dass ein Offizier warnt, wenn tausende Soldaten in den sicheren, nutzlosen Tod geschickt werden, wenn Völkerrecht gebrochen und ziviles Leben in großem Umfange gefährdet wird? Es ist in Deutschland verdammt nochmal sogar Pflicht für den Bürger in Uniform, auf so etwas hinzuweisen. Und jeder, der das nicht tut, ist definitiv Teil des Problems, womit wir wieder bei der von mir erhobenen Anschuldigung wären. Die heutigen Armeen können sich von Afghanistan genausowenig distanzieren, wie die Wehrmacht von den Kriegsverbrechen ihrer Vorgesetzen.



> Für Islamisten sind diese Aktionen immer militärische Aktionen gegen Ungläubige.



Kein Islamist ist in Afghanistan einmarschiert. Aber ich merke schon, du willst über Teile der Realität nicht reden, die deinen Sichtweisen zuwider laufen könnten, sondern pickst bei jeder sich nur bietenden Gelegenheit was anderes raus.
as usual.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Sorry du hast nicht wirklich verstanden was gemeint war. Man kann mMn nicht immer mit den Fehlern anderer von eigenen Fehlern ablenken



WTF???
Frage: Warum hat der UN-Sicherheitsrat keine Resolution gegen Serbien verabschiedet? Antwort: Weil das Sicherheitsrat Mitglied Russland dagegen war. Wie bitte schön kann eine direkte Antwort eine Ablenkung sein? Der einzige, der hier ablenkt, bist du, in dem du verallgemeinernde moralische Anschuldigungen am Rande einer Tatsachenfeststellung aufbauschst, die eigentlich nur ein historisches Detail in einer anderen Argumentationslinie war.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht denkbar, dass ein Offizier warnt, wenn tausende Soldaten in den sicheren, nutzlosen Tod geschickt werden, wenn Völkerrecht gebrochen und ziviles Leben in großem Umfange gefährdet wird? Es ist in Deutschland verdammt nochmal sogar Pflicht für den Bürger in Uniform, auf so etwas hinzuweisen. Und jeder, der das nicht tut, ist definitiv Teil des Problems, womit wir wieder bei der von mir erhobenen Anschuldigung wären. Die heutigen Armeen können sich von Afghanistan genausowenig distanzieren, wie die Wehrmacht von den Kriegsverbrechen ihrer Vorgesetzen.


Du liest wieder was du willst. Natürlich muss man warnen, aber intern also in unserem Fall erstmal Verteidigungsminister und Kanzler. Aber sich an die Öffentlichkeit wenden, das ist schwierig. 
*Wir leben in einem demokratischen Staat und es gilt das Primat der Politik und ich denke es ist gut und richtig, dass sich das Militär nicht in die Politik einmischt.*
Fassen wir mal zusammen, ein Einsatz von der demokratisch gewählten Regierung beschlossen, vom demokratisch gewählten Parlament bestätigt und vielleicht auch noch eine Klage vor dem BVerfG überstanden (womit die Rechtmäßigkeit erstmal klar wäre) und dann soll
sich ein Teil der Exekutive hinstellen und nein sagen?
Gehts noch? Was hast du für ein Verständnis von unserer Demokratie? Die Zeiten von einem Staat im Staate sind vorbei.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kein Islamist ist in Afghanistan einmarschiert. Aber ich merke schon, du willst über Teile der Realität nicht reden, die deinen Sichtweisen zuwider laufen könnten, sondern pickst bei jeder sich nur bietenden Gelegenheit was anderes raus.
> as usual.


Willst du vielleicht etwas weniger verworren schreiben?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2019)

Moin 

Ich hab einige Provokationen/Posts mal entfernt bzw. angepasst. 
Bitte etwas auf den Ton achten. 

Danke & Viel Sspaß weiterhin beim diskutieren! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

Um mal kurz eine Innenansicht/-interpretation loszuwerden: Entgegen dem Hollywood-Klischee haben auch die meisten Offiziere ungefähr seit faktischer Abschaffung des Adelsprivilegs ebenso wenig Interesse daran zum Einsatz zu kommen wie schon seit Ewigkeiten die Mannschaften. Nicht, weil man grundsätzlich pazifistisch eingestellt wäre, sondern weil das mit jeder Menge Mühe, öffentlichem und privaten Rechtfertigungsbedarf und natürlich erhöhtem Gesundheitsrisiken verbunden ist, während man sein Geld auch bequemer und sicherer verdienen kann.

Zivilisten nehmen es zumeist nicht so wahr, aber wenn (oder falls überhaupt) der Zeitpunkt kommt, an dem ihre Zustimmung für ein sogenanntes "militärisches Abenteuer" auf sie zurück fällt, stecken Soldaten im Regelfall schon Wochen und Monate mindestens fern der heimischen Gemütlichkeit, ggf. im Dreck oder dümmstenfalls in Blut und Sch...[die Forensoftware würde es ohnehin zensieren].

Sprich, es darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass im Regelfall versucht wird, die Politik zu überzeugen, dass militärisches Vorgehen riskant, teuer, mit unabsehbaren Folgen behaftet und generell ziemlich doof ist. Wenn militärisches Vorgehen aus trotz schwacher Gründe und/oder wieder besseren Wissen durchgeboxt wird, steckt dahinter meist Profilierungssucht aus Kreisen der Politik. Das Militär hat Mitsprache nur noch in Fragen der Durchführung, wenn die politische Entscheidung bereits gefallen ist. Das ist so gewollt und im Regelfall auch gut so - immer vorausgesetzt, die Politik handelt verantwortungsbewusst.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Dezember 2019)

Nur wie soll eine Durchführung bei dem Schrott der aktuell da so rumsteht aussehen?

Puma, der Pannenpanzer - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (15. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Um mal kurz eine Innenansicht/-interpretation loszuwerden: Entgegen dem Hollywood-Klischee haben auch die meisten Offiziere ungefähr seit faktischer Abschaffung des Adelsprivilegs ebenso wenig Interesse daran zum Einsatz zu kommen wie schon seit Ewigkeiten die Mannschaften. Nicht, weil man grundsätzlich pazifistisch eingestellt wäre, sondern weil das mit jeder Menge Mühe, öffentlichem und privaten Rechtfertigungsbedarf und natürlich erhöhtem Gesundheitsrisiken verbunden ist, während man sein Geld auch bequemer und sicherer verdienen kann.


Du warst in den 90ern Offz richtig?
Ja das haben unsere StOffz auch erzählt wie damals eine regelrechte Panik durch die Bundeswehr ging, wenn man ins Ausland musste. Aber das war eine Momentaufnahme, das gilt nicht mehr.
Meine Grundausbildung, Vorstellung der Hilfsausbilder. Zitat Gruppenführer "Das ist HG Butte ... geht nächstes Jahr in den Einsatz und das hat er sich auch verdient"
Nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass Auslandseinsätze teilweise wie Belohnungen verteilt werden. Kein Wunder der AVZ ist hoch 145€ Steuerfrei pro Tag zusätzlich für bis zu 6 Monate.
Und die Gefahr, ja die ist da das wissen wir alle, aber es ist nicht so, dass man ständig tote Kameraden sieht (und PTBS etc ist nicht so sichtbar bzw viele reden sich ein, dass sie das alles abkönnen)
Wir hatten seit 1992 111 im Ausland Gefallene Kameraden, 37 davon durch Feindeinwirkung. Jeder ist einer zu viel, aber es kann sich inzwischen auch jeder ausrechen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass es einen selbst trifft.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wie soll eine Durchführung bei dem Schrott der aktuell da so rumsteht aussehen?
> 
> Puma, der Pannenpanzer - ZDFmediathek


Andere Streitkräfte haben ähnliche Probleme.
Ich sag es mal so, die Wehrmacht hat Frankreich in 6 Wochen besiegt mit deutlich weniger schweren Waffen (1000 Panzer weniger), außerdem konnten die deutschen Panzer die französischen frontal nicht durchschlagen. Militär ist die Kunst zu improvisieren, das war schon immer so.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du warst in den 90ern Offz richtig?



Habe vor knapp 11 Jahren vorzeitig meinen Abschied aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nehmen müssen. Was du im Folgenden beschreibst, galt aber auch vorher schon, allerdings ...



> Ja das haben unsere StOffz auch erzählt wie damals eine regelrechte Panik durch die Bundeswehr ging, wenn man ins Ausland musste. Aber das war eine Momentaufnahme, das gilt nicht mehr.
> Meine Grundausbildung, Vorstellung der Hilfsausbilder. Zitat Gruppenführer "Das ist HG Butte ... geht nächstes Jahr in den Einsatz und das hat er sich auch verdient"
> Nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass Auslandseinsätze teilweise wie Belohnungen verteilt werden. Kein Wunder der AVZ ist hoch 145€ Steuerfrei pro Tag zusätzlich für bis zu 6 Monate.



... muss man hier stark unterscheiden. Für Soldaten, die am Anfang ihrer Karriere stehen, für Alleinstehende oder Familiengründer ist es durchaus attraktiv, für ein paar ordentliche Euro mehr in einen vom Risiko her überschaubaren Auslandseinsatz (kein robustes Mandat, jenseits der heißen Zone und/oder nach der heißen Phase) zu gehen.

Nur: Das sind nicht diejenigen, die irgendwelche Entscheidungen fällen oder beeinflussen könnten.
Das spielt sich alles beim üppigerem Lametta ab, und sobald der Sold und die privaten und gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen (bzw. Ambitionen) höher sind, wird der Auslandsverwendungszuschlag zunehmend weniger relevant und auch die Vorstellung auf sechs Monate bezahlten Auslandsurlaub mit Y-Tours unattraktiv. Sechs Monate aus dem Networking raus zu sein, ist dann einfach in jeder Hinsicht kontraproduktiv. Wenn schon Auslandseinsatz, dann wenigstens auf einem prestigeträchtigen Posten, der die Vita aufhübscht.



> Wir hatten seit 1992 111 im Ausland Gefallene Kameraden, 37 davon durch Feindeinwirkung. Jeder ist einer zu viel, aber es kann sich inzwischen auch jeder ausrechen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass es einen selbst trifft.



Das ist richtig, hier ging es aber um Kampfeinsätze, die sich - einmal absichtlich grob vereinfacht - nicht darauf beschränken, Brunnen zu graben und serbische Freischärler aus der Luft zu beschießen. 

So etwas erleben in den Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr im Regelfall nur die KSK. Deren Einsatz ist der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich, wenn nicht gerade mal jemand aus Frust auspackt und dementsprechend tauchen etwaige Verluste anzunehmenderweise auch nicht in den offiziellen Zahlen über tote und verwundete Soldaten auf.
Das wäre aber genau das Risikopotential, worauf sich jeder Soldat einstellen muss, wenn sich die Vorstellung der Politik verschärft, wo und wie man die Bundeswehr einsetzen sollte.



> Andere Streitkräfte haben ähnliche Probleme.
> Ich sag es mal so, die Wehrmacht hat Frankreich in 6 Wochen besiegt mit deutlich weniger schweren Waffen (1000 Panzer weniger), außerdem konnten die deutschen Panzer die französischen frontal nicht durchschlagen. Militär ist die Kunst zu improvisieren, das war schon immer so.



Nun gut, aber das sind alte Hüte. Die Wehrmacht hat damals - getrieben von einer gezielt aufgebauten und (zu deren Vorteil) voll eingespannten Rüstungsindustrie - massiv aufgerüstet und modernisiert, während Frankreich teilweise den Rost von Ausrüstung aus dem 1. Weltkrieg klopfte. Frankreich hatte einfach nicht damit gerechnet, dass aus der manisch-depressiven Weimarer Republik in weniger als einem Jahrzehnt eine eifernde Militärmaschinerie werden würde.

Egal, zurück zur Bw: Die mangelhafte Instandhaltung ist nicht das Problem, sondern ein Symptom. Das Problem ist, dass bei der Neuausrichtung komplette Uneinigkeit und daraus resultierende Planlosigkeit herrscht. Die Einen sind sich voll bewusst, dass man eher weniger, aber spezialisierte und hochmobile Ausrüstung braucht, während die harten Transatlantiker darauf bestehen, dass man möglichst viel schweres Gerät auch für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall einsatzbereit haben müsse, dass "der Russe" kommt und/oder der Bündnisfall eintritt. Also wird mit begrenzten Ressourcen an allem irgendwie herumgedoktort und alles kommt um ein entscheidendes Stückchen zu kurz.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Dezember 2019)

> Das ist richtig, hier ging es aber um Kampfeinsätze, die sich - einmal absichtlich grob vereinfacht - nicht darauf beschränken, Brunnen zu graben und serbische Freischärler aus der Luft zu beschießen.


Diese Serben haben u.A. auch eine F117 abgeschossen womit niemand gerechnet hat. Also die Gefahr mit 0 zu bewerten ist auch nicht richtig.


> So etwas erleben in den Auslandseinsätzen der Bundeswehr im Regelfall nur die KSK. Deren Einsatz ist der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich, wenn nicht gerade mal jemand aus Frust auspackt und dementsprechend tauchen etwaige Verluste anzunehmenderweise auch nicht in den offiziellen Zahlen über tote und verwundete Soldaten auf.
> Das wäre aber genau das Risikopotential, worauf sich jeder Soldat einstellen muss, wenn sich die Vorstellung der Politik verschärft, wo und wie man die Bundeswehr einsetzen sollte.


Jeder Soldat muss sich auf die selben Gefahren einstellen wie ein KSKler? Na eher nicht.


> Nun gut, aber das sind alte Hüte. Die Wehrmacht hat damals - getrieben von einer gezielt aufgebauten und (zu deren Vorteil) voll eingespannten Rüstungsindustrie - massiv aufgerüstet und modernisiert, während Frankreich teilweise den Rost von Ausrüstung aus dem 1. Weltkrieg klopfte. Frankreich hatte einfach nicht damit gerechnet, dass aus der manisch-depressiven Weimarer Republik in weniger als einem Jahrzehnt eine eifernde Militärmaschinerie werden würde.


Es ging nur darum zu zeigen, dass Probleme mit technischem Gerät (und das zeigt der Vergleich der Panzer auf beiden Seiten) nicht ansatzweise bedeutet, dass man einen Krieg auch verliert.
Außerdem hat Frankreich sehr wohl damit gerechnet, dass Deutschland stärker zurück kommt als es vor dem ersten Weltkrieg war. Sonst hätte doch niemand die Magniot Linie gebaut.
Nein, man hat einfach gedacht, dass es besser ist sich total einzugraben.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Serben haben u.A. auch eine F117 abgeschossen womit niemand gerechnet hat. Also die Gefahr mit 0 zu bewerten ist auch nicht richtig.



Du sagst es selbst: Womit niemand gerechnet hat. Womit niemand rechnet, kann auch nicht in eine Risikobewertung einfließen.



> Jeder Soldat muss sich auf die selben Gefahren einstellen wie ein KSKler? Na eher nicht.



Die jetzige Doktrin sieht vor, allenfalls KSK aktiv in Gefechte zu schicken. Wenn die Bundeswehr als Ganzes zu einer Offensiv- oder gar Angriffsarmee umgebaut würde, beträfe das alle grundsätzlich kampffähigen Einheiten.



> Es ging nur darum zu zeigen, dass Probleme mit technischem Gerät (und das zeigt der Vergleich der Panzer auf beiden Seiten) nicht ansatzweise bedeutet, dass man einen Krieg auch verliert.



Wobei Frankreich den Krieg zwar nicht nur, aber eben *auch* wegen ihres veralteten Geräts verloren hat. Gewonnen haben später die Alliierten mit konkurrenzfähigem Gerät aus Übersee. 



> Außerdem hat Frankreich sehr wohl damit gerechnet, dass Deutschland stärker zurück kommt als es vor dem ersten Weltkrieg war. Sonst hätte doch niemand die Magniot Linie gebaut.



Mit dem Bau der Befestigungslinie, die später unter Verteidigungsminister Maginot ausgebaut wurde, begann Frankreich allerdings bereits nach dem Deutsch-Französischen Krieg 1870/1871. Dass die "boches" irgendwann wiederkommen, war auf französischer Seite ebenso eine Grundbefindlichkeit wie die, dass der "Franzmann" wieder angreifen könnte und keine speziell höhere Alarmbereitschaft. Auch musste Frankreich prinzipiell auf Befestigungen setzen, denn es hätte für eine Gegenoffensive auf voller Frontlänge deutlich weniger Mannstärke mobil machen können. Vorbild für den Ausbau und die Verstärkung der alten Befestigungen war übrigens die deutsche Hindenburglinie.

Andererseits hast du natürlich recht, dass Deutschlands Nachbarn ab Mitte der 1930er Jahre alarmiert waren. Sogar Mussolini, offiziell Deutschlands Verbündeter und Adolfs Busenkumpel hat ja sicherheitshalber (und sinnloserweise) halb Tirol einbetonieren lassen.


----------



## Andregee (16. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Übersetzt:
> Lieber niemanden helfen als wenigen.



Übersetzt: wir bombardieren völkerrechtswidrig mit Billigung von Kollateralschäden einen souveränen Staat.
Bleibt noch die Frage, wieviel mehr Menschen hätte man wohl vor Hunger und Krankheit retten können, hätte man die Milliarden in wahrlich humanistische Projekte statt in Krieg investiert. 
Also hilft man  lieber wenigen als vielen ,wobei die Hilfe hier noch zu hinterfragen ist, denn das eigentliche Ziel der millitärischen Interventionen war nie humanistisch geprägt. Derartige Thesen dienten einzig der rechtfertigenden Propaganda
Letztendlich haben die Geheimdienste der USA doch überhaupt erst die Spaltung Jugoslawiens vorangetrieben und sich damit in gewohnter Manier als Brandstifter in der Welt betätigt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2019)

Ah du bist VTler sag das doch gleich


----------



## Don-71 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde das immer so "geil" bei dem Thema Jugoslawien, die armen Serben und der böse Westen und jetzt die Steigerung, die US Geheimdienste haben die Spaltung Jugoslawiens vorangetrieben!
Historisches Wissen 6-, ach was man kann sagen einfach nicht vorhanden und jegliche Realität dieses Vielvölkerstaates völlig ausgeblendet.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber nichts sagen, als blanken Unsinn und Fake News zu behaupten, oder gar die Frasen von RT durch die Welt tragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du vielleicht etwas weniger verworren schreiben?



Ich sprach klipp und klar von Angriffsentscheidungen der US-Armee und versuchte irgendwie deine unpassenden Antworten rund um Kanzlerin und Isalmistenhandlungen darein zu interpretieren. Falls das verworren wurde sorry, bin nicht Superman. Wird es aber nicht mehr, keine Sorge - ich bin raus.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, es darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass im Regelfall versucht wird, die Politik zu überzeugen, dass militärisches Vorgehen riskant, teuer, mit unabsehbaren Folgen behaftet und generell ziemlich doof ist. Wenn militärisches Vorgehen aus trotz schwacher Gründe und/oder wieder besseren Wissen durchgeboxt wird, steckt dahinter meist Profilierungssucht aus Kreisen der Politik. Das Militär hat Mitsprache nur noch in Fragen der Durchführung, wenn die politische Entscheidung bereits gefallen ist. Das ist so gewollt und im Regelfall auch gut so - immer vorausgesetzt, die Politik handelt verantwortungsbewusst.



Die Ausgangsfrage zwischen mir und DKK007, an die Sparanus diverses angehängt hat, war ja, ob es schlüssig erscheint, dass die USA wegen Rohstoffen etc. in Afghanistan einmarschiert sind. Und meine Antwort darauf war, dass das auch bei Ingoranz aller moralischen und rechtlichen Aspekte/den übelsten Unterstellungen Richtung US-Regierung von der Prognose des militärischen Erfolges abhängen würde und somit eigentlich ein klares "Nein" die Antwort wäre - wenn Militärs aus aller Welt dafür bekannt wären, korrekte Prognosen zu Eroberungsplänen in Afghanistan abzugeben. Sind sie aber nicht, im Gegenteil. Und das liegt nicht an der Politik, denn die muss für diese Frage ja auch eben gerade auf militärische Expertise zurückgreifen und es liegt im Falle des US-Einmarsches in Afghanistan auch nicht daran, dass US-Militärs sich prinzipiell keinerlei Widerspruch trauen. Im Gegenteil, an zahlreichen Aktionen der US-Regierung in Bezug auf Afghanistan kam gerade auch vom Militär Kritik. Manchmal direkt öffentlich, manchmal im Nachhinein. Genauso, wie man das auch in Deutschland von Soldaten erwarten würde, die kein blindes Kadavergehorsam praktizieren, sondern vorschriftgemäß als Bürger denken. Aaaaber:
"In Afghanistan einzumarschieren ist eine Kackidee, soll Dubbya mal Putin fragen, wenn er uns nicht glaubt" steht eben nicht auf der Liste zeitgenössischer oder nachträglich nach außen getragener Kritiken. Deswegen müssen alle (Verschwörungs)Theorien über die Motivation der damaligen US-Regierung annehmen, dass diese von einem leichten Sieg ausging, auch wenn das offensichtlich eine blöde Erwartung war.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und meine Antwort darauf war, dass das auch bei Ingoranz aller moralischen und rechtlichen Aspekte/den übelsten Unterstellungen Richtung US-Regierung von der Prognose des militärischen Erfolges abhängen würde und somit eigentlich ein klares "Nein" die Antwort wäre - wenn Militärs aus aller Welt dafür bekannt wären, korrekte Prognosen zu Eroberungsplänen in Afghanistan abzugeben. Sind sie aber nicht, im Gegenteil.



Ich verstehe, was du sagen willst, aber das basiert auf einer falschen Vorstellung des Prozesses in Rechtsstaaten.

Das Militär wird nicht nach Prognosen gefragt, denn solche zu erstellen ist nicht dessen Aufgabe. Was die Politik vom Militär verlangt, sind Szenarien. Das Minimum sind logischerweise ein Best-Case und ein Worst-Case-Szenario, jeweils für verschiedene Vorgehensweisen.
Diese landen dann bei spezialisierten Ausschüssen, deren Aufgabe es ist, den Wust an Militärsprech und strategisch-taktischen Details in Begriffe zu übertragen, mit denen Zivilisten etwas anfangen können. Hier sind noch Vertreter des Militärs zugegen, mindestens Leute aus dem ursprünglichen Planungsstab, oftmals auch Spezialisten für bestimmte Bereiche, die im fraglichen Einsatz von Bedeutung sind. In dieser Eigenschaft hatte auch ich bereits das *hüstel* exquisite Vergnügen, den Erklärbär zu spielen.
Die "übersetzten" Szenarien landen dann bei der Regierung, dem Parlament, vor Räten - kurz, vor allen, die laut Verfassung des jeweiligen Landes darüber befinden, ob ein Militäreinsatz stattfindet. In dieser Entscheidungsphase ist vom Militär niemand mehr zugegen (und kann im Zweifelsfall auch nicht "Ähem, Moment mal bitte ..." dazwischen rufen).

Hier muss ich darum bitten, mir zu vertrauen: Die Leute im Planungsstab neigen zum Pessimismus. Und zwar gerade weil man ihnen gerne die Schuld für misslungene Einsätze in die Schuhe schieben würde und sie daher gerne darauf verweisen möchten, dass sie klar und deutlich aufgezeigt hätten, wo die Risiken liegen. Deshalb hört man auch selten bis nie, dass die Politik das Militär beschuldigt, es verkackt zu haben - das überlässt man komplett dem Kopfkino der Bevölkerung.

Wenn man militärische Planer einmal kreativ erleben will, dann im Bereich dessen, was alles in die Binsen gehen kann. Das Einzige, was mir an möglichen Imponderabilien noch nicht vor Augen gekommen ist, sind Asteroideneinschläge, plötzliche Alien-Angriffe, Zombie-Outbreaks und dass sich alle Mannschaften zeitgleich in Hippies verwandeln.

Das Problem ist: Politiker picken sich das Szenario heraus, was ihren politischen Absichten am ehesten entgegen kommt und pitchen dieses. 
Wenn die stärkste/n Fraktion/en keinen Militäreinsatz will/wollen, kommen die Horrorszenarien zum Tragen, es gibt keinen Einsatz und kein Aas erfährt von den Szenarien (außer die paar Masochisten, die sich diesbezügliche Parlamentsdebatten antun und sofern diese öffentlich sind), da ja nichts ausgeführt wird.
Andernfalls kommt es zur Ausführung, das Szenario wird im Groben öffentlich bekannt und alle Welt kennt nur die optimistischen Szenarien - insbesondere dann, wenn sie nicht wie gewünscht eintreten und man sich herrlich aufregen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso, wie man das auch in Deutschland von Soldaten erwarten würde, die kein blindes Kadavergehorsam praktizieren, sondern vorschriftgemäß als Bürger denken.


Dann kannst du mir sicher die Nummer der Vorschrift geben in der das steht. Raussuchen kann ich mir das dann selbst.

Ansonsten solltest du dir mal SG Paragraph 10 (3) (6) zu gemüte führen. Dazu könnte noch SG Paragraph 15 (1) gehören.

Wenn du jetzt auf SG Paragraph 8 anspielen willst muss ich nochmal darauf verweisen, dass die Einsätze der Bundeswehr rechtmäßig sein müssen und nach dem Beschluss der Regierung, die Bestätigung des Parlaments und ggf noch eine Prüfung durch der BVerfG kommt.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir sicher die Nummer der Vorschrift geben in der das steht. Raussuchen kann ich mir das dann selbst.



In dieser Form gibt es das nicht. Soldaten dürfen laut § 11 Absatz 2 SG keine Befehle befolgen, wenn dadurch eine Straftat begangen wird.

Wenn "nicht an den Bürger denken" eine Straftat wäre, hätten wir allein im öffentlichen Dienst ein paar Jahrtausende Zuchthaus versammelt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2019)

Das war auch eine ironische Frage Mahoy an unsere kleinen Hobbywehrrechtler. 

Und wenn das BVerG sagt, dass der Einsatz rechtmäßig ist, kann ich diese Einschätzung auch so übernehmen.


----------



## Andregee (17. Dezember 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ah du bist VTler sag das doch gleich



Du gehörst sicher auch zu denen, die die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak  glaubten. Aber ich versteh schon das man als aktueller oder ehemaliger Staatsdiener den ökonomischen Zwängen des Systems erliegt, was einer neutralen Betrachtung eher abträglich ist.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2019)

Das eine hat absolut gar nichts mit dem anderen zu tun, scheint über deine Auffassungsgabe hinaus zu gehen.


----------



## Andregee (17. Dezember 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer so "geil" bei dem Thema Jugoslawien, die armen Serben und der böse Westen und jetzt die Steigerung, die US Geheimdienste haben die Spaltung Jugoslawiens vorangetrieben!
> Historisches Wissen 6-, ach was man kann sagen einfach nicht vorhanden und jegliche Realität dieses Vielvölkerstaates völlig ausgeblendet.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber nichts sagen, als blanken Unsinn und Fake News zu behaupten, oder gar die Frasen von RT durch die Welt tragen.



. Deine verzweifelten Bemühungen scheitern wie üblich an der Realität und deine Deutungsmuster unterliegen einer maßgeblichen Limitierung.. Eine Pro- und Contra Wertung  entsprechend beteiligter Staaten fand in meiner Aussage nicht statt und das Konfliktpotential der verschiedenen Ethnien wurde ebenso wenig geleugnet.   Aber wenn man die Botschaft nicht angreifen kann, dann eben den Verfasser dieser. Plumpes stetig wiederkehrendes Schema hier. Aber gut, wenn selbst der EX Kanzler  Schröder das ganze heute, sich selbst belastend, als Völkerrechtsbruch betrachtet, muss man natürlich gegenargumentieren und wenn man die Rolle der USA in derartigen Vorgängen stets leugnet, kann eine objektive Betrachtungsweise wohl ausgeschlossen werden. Eine Intervention im Sinn der Menschenrechte seitens der USA in souveränen Staaten  unterliegt einzig geografischen Reisebeschränkungen, so das man natürlich nicht in jedem Fall aktiv werden kann, sondern nur in besonderen Ausnahmefällen, die sich rein zufällig mit geopolitischen Machtinteressen decken.


----------



## Andregee (17. Dezember 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das eine hat absolut gar nichts mit dem anderen zu tun, scheint über deine Auffassungsgabe hinaus zu gehen.



Ach die ewigen Thesen der Verschwörungstheorien, die sich dann wohl doch oft als real herausstellten und man in weiteren Fällen nur auf Aktenöffnung warten muss, langweilen einfach nur noch. Blendet man kausale Zusammenhänge aus, kann hinterfragt werden, ob es interessengesteuert ist oder ob es auf einer mentalen Simplizität oder bereits neuronalen Apoptose basiert.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ja der Gasprom Gerd, der natürlich seine üppigen Gelder heutzutage von Russland bezieht und opportunistisch wie er immer war, plötzlich das Russen und RT Lied auf den Lippen hat! Wen willst du damit hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken?
Was Schröder heute von sich gibt, hat die gleiche Bedeutung, als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt!
Ach ja Putin ist ja auch ein lupereiner Demokrat....., selten so gelacht, du solltest andere Quellen als als den völlig korumpierten Gasprom Gerd bringen.

Noch ein kleiner Exkurs, die Europäer haben die USA gebeten in diesen Krieg einzutreten, weil sie nicht genügend militärische Mittel hatten, es alleine zu machen. Hier waren klar die Europäer der treibende Faktor den Genozidversuchen der Serben ein Ende zu setzen.


----------



## Andregee (17. Dezember 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wen willst du damit hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken?



Dich nicht, dein Wohlbefinden liegt mir am Herzen

Schröder verkörpert letztendlich die gesamte Politikerkaste. Aber wir leben ja in einer Demokratie der Rechtsschaffenheit und Ordnung bei der aller Wille vom Volke ausgeht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Exkurs, die Europäer haben die USA gebeten in diesen Krieg einzutreten, weil sie nicht genügend militärische Mittel hatten, es alleine zu machen. Hier waren klar die Europäer der treibende Faktor den Genozidversuchen der Serben ein Ende zu setzen.



Ach na dann. Hättest du mir das gleich gesagt, wäre ich nicht der völligen Fehlinformation etlicher Quellen aufgesessen. 
Vielleicht kannst du mich ja auch noch bezüglich der differenzierten Betrachtung der bosnischen Serben und Serbien an sich aufklären und deren unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen an den Genoziden und wie es kommt das man in den Milosevic´ Rolle dabei postum innerhalb des Den Haager Urteils zu Karadzic´ unbeachtet von der Öffentlichkeit neu bewertet hat.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Du gehörst sicher auch zu denen, die die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak  glaubten.



Was hat denn bitteschön das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?

Die Behauptungen über Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak waren nachweislich erlogen und Deutschland hat sich an diesem Einsatz nicht beteiligt.
Die Massaker im ehemaligen Jugoslawien waren nachweislich real und Deutschland hat sich an diesem Einsatz beteiligt.

Das faktische Problem liegt also wo?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, was du sagen willst, aber das basiert auf einer falschen Vorstellung des Prozesses in Rechtsstaaten.
> 
> Das Militär wird nicht nach Prognosen gefragt, denn solche zu erstellen ist nicht dessen Aufgabe. Was die Politik vom Militär verlangt, sind Szenarien. Das Minimum sind logischerweise ein Best-Case und ein Worst-Case-Szenario, jeweils für verschiedene Vorgehensweisen.
> Diese landen dann bei spezialisierten Ausschüssen, deren Aufgabe es ist, den Wust an Militärsprech und strategisch-taktischen Details in Begriffe zu übertragen, mit denen Zivilisten etwas anfangen können. Hier sind noch Vertreter des Militärs zugegen, mindestens Leute aus dem ursprünglichen Planungsstab, oftmals auch Spezialisten für bestimmte Bereiche, die im fraglichen Einsatz von Bedeutung sind. In dieser Eigenschaft hatte auch ich bereits das *hüstel* exquisite Vergnügen, den Erklärbär zu spielen.



Was genau ist bis hierhin nicht "Vorhersagen [zum Ausgang militärischer Optionen] erstellen" 



> Die "übersetzten" Szenarien landen dann bei der Regierung, dem Parlament, vor Räten - kurz, vor allen, die laut Verfassung des jeweiligen Landes darüber befinden, ob ein Militäreinsatz stattfindet. In dieser Entscheidungsphase ist vom Militär niemand mehr zugegen (und kann im Zweifelsfall auch nicht "Ähem, Moment mal bitte ..." dazwischen rufen).
> 
> Hier muss ich darum bitten, mir zu vertrauen: Die Leute im Planungsstab neigen zum Pessimismus. Und zwar gerade weil man ihnen gerne die Schuld für misslungene Einsätze in die Schuhe schieben würde und sie daher gerne darauf verweisen möchten, dass sie klar und deutlich aufgezeigt hätten, wo die Risiken liegen. Deshalb hört man auch selten bis nie, dass die Politik das Militär beschuldigt, es verkackt zu haben - das überlässt man komplett dem Kopfkino der Bevölkerung.



Du willst also sagen, dass Bush von den US-Militärs eine Stapel Prognosen erhalten hat, die vom Best Case "wir werden viele 100 bis ein paar 1000 Soldaten verlieren, 100te Milliarden von Dollar verbrauchen, 1000de Unschuldigen stärken, dem internationalen Islamismus den größten Aufschwung seit zwei Jahrzehnten bescheren und uns vor alle Welt mit einem weiteren praktisch verlorenen Militäreinsatz blammieren, aber mit viel Glück 1-2 hohe Köpfe von Al Kaida töten" bis zum Worst Case "wir werden 10000de Soldaten verlieren, Milliarden an Militärhardware verschleißen, 100000de Unschuldiger ermorden, den gesamten Nahen Osten in Chaos, Bürger- und Stellvertreterkriege stürzen, darüber unseren Zugang zu den Ölvorkommen der Region und unsere angemieteten Militärstützpunkte dort verlieren, sowie jegliche Zusammenarbeit/diplomatischen Einfluss, während islamistische Kräfte zur überregionalen Macht aufsteigen und im Gegenzug ein paar leere Al-Kaida-Tunnel finden" reichten. Und Bush hat gesagt: "Ey geil, machen wir!"

Sorry, nimm das bitte nicht persönlich: Aber da vertraue ich dir nicht. Nicht im geringsten. So blöd und so dreist war nicht einmal die Bush-Regierung und auch deren Militärspitze, die von damals bis heute reichlich gelegenheit hatte, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, war auch nicht derart verlogen bei jeder Gelegenheit das Gegenteil in den höchsten Tönen zu verbreiten. Und erst recht nicht hätten die Demokraten, die bei den späteren Planungen über den Kongress in vielen dieser Ausschüsse präsent waren und später unter Obama volle Akteneinsicht hatten, so einen Eklat totgeschwiegen. Ungeachtet aller Afghanen: Die eigenen Leute in den sicheren Tod zu schicken kommt bei US-Wählern GANZ schlecht an und es grundlos zu machen erst recht.

Ich bleibe daher bei meiner Annahme, dass vor dem US-Einmarsch in Afghanistan (und dem in den Irak übrigens auch) deutlich optimistischere Prognosen auf den Tisch lagen, als für die zu erwarteten und bereits zuvor beobachteten Kampfbedingungen gerechtfertig waren. Spätestens seit Vietnam ist allgemein bekannt, dass ein lokal verankerter, in Teilen der Bevölkerung unterstützter, auf im ganzen Land verteilte verstecke Basen zurückgreifender und vor allem: sich nicht an internationale Konventionen zur Kennzeichnung von Soldaten haltender Feind nur mit hohen personellem Einsatz und entsprechenden Verlusten in Schach gehalten, aber selbst dann nicht in nenneswerten Zeiträumen besiegt werden kann. Und Afghanistan hatte bereits ausführlich bewiesen, dass genau diese Zustände dort herrsch(t)en.



> Andernfalls kommt es zur Ausführung, das Szenario wird im Groben öffentlich bekannt und alle Welt kennt nur die optimistischen Szenarien - insbesondere dann, wenn sie nicht wie gewünscht eintreten und man sich herrlich aufregen kann.



Ja, ich kenne ein paar positive Szenarien zum Afghanistankrieg. Und zwar nicht, weil man sich im Nachhinein herrlich darüber aufregen kann, sondern weil sie schon im voraus als komplett unbrauchbar und idiotisch in der Luft zerrissen wurden. Und genau solche "Planungen" meine ich, wenn ich sage, dass eine ganze Reihe von Verwantwortlichen im US-Militär einfach nur ihre Blödheit bewiesen hat. Politiker können, wie du schon selbst sagst, einseitig was pushen, aber dazu muss es jemand wenigstens näherungsweise auf den Tisch gelegt haben. Und der US-Einsatz in Afghanistan wurde nicht mal über Jahre vorbereitet, verworfen, umdesignt, ausgegraben, etc. wie das mit einigen von Politikern verpfuschten Rüstungsprojekten gemacht wurde, sondern in sehr kurzer Zeit auf den Weg gebracht. So schnell arbeiten Politiker nicht, in so kurzen Zeitfenstern können die nur abnicken oder ablehnen, was ihnen ihre Berater, und das ist in dem Fall der Stab, vorlegen. Und der Stab hat ******* vorgelegt. Vielleicht nicht nur, vielleicht gab es auch realistische Einschätzungen. Aber kompetente Militärs hätten NUR realistische Einschätzungen abgeliefert.
(Was nicht heißt, dass sie nur naheliegendes Besprochen haben. Klar kann man auch Meteoriteneinschläge einplanen, aber dann muss halt "Wahrscheinlichkeit: 0,0000000.." dahinterstehen. Im Falle von Afghanistan stand aber hinter "geht nicht komplett in die Hose" eine Zahl, die offensichtlich viel zu nahe an 1 war.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn "nicht an den Bürger denken" eine Straftat wäre, hätten wir allein im öffentlichen Dienst ein paar Jahrtausende Zuchthaus versammelt.



"Zivilisten töten" wäre eine Straftat. Soldaten sinnlos zu verschleißen möglicherweise auch - weiß ich nicht. Auf alle Fälle schweigen Militärs definitiv nicht nach außen hin, wenn sie ein Risiko für die Truppe sehen, wie man unschwer an der öffentlichen Diskussion über zuwenig iPads für die Bundeswehr und andere Ausrüstungsmängel sehen kann. Wenn ein Befehlshabe also den Auftrag erhält, mit einer geringen Anzahl Soldaten einen nicht als solchen zu erkennenden, unter Zivilisten versteckten Feind in kurzer Zeit vollständig auszuschalten und alle Gegner zu töten, dann ist es also seine Pflicht darauf hinzuweisen, dass dieses Szenario nur zwei Ausgänge haben kann
a) Die Soldaten werden ohne jegliche militärische Wirkung zu erzielen abgschlachtet
b) Die Soldaten ballern alles nieder was sich bewegt, darunter mehrheitlich Zivilisten

Und wenn der Oberbefehlshaber dann sagt: "Jo, mach ma b", dann hat der Soldat das Recht und die Pflicht, diesen Befehl zu verweigern und kann damit durchaus auch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2019)

> Und wenn der Oberbefehlshaber dann sagt: "Jo, mach ma b", dann hat der Soldat das Recht und die Pflicht, diesen Befehl zu verweigern *und kann damit durchaus auch an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.*


Das leitest du woraus ab? 
Befehle sind mindestens VS-NfD eingestuft und wenn sowas wie du beschreibst passiert hast du a) den Dienstweg und b) den Wehrbeauftragten. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, dann kannst du mal selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. Die Bundeswehr ist eine Parlamentsarmee und das Parlament informiert man nicht über die Presse...



> Ich bleibe daher bei meiner Annahme, dass vor dem US-Einmarsch in Afghanistan (und dem in den Irak übrigens auch) deutlich optimistischere Prognosen auf den Tisch lagen, als für die zu erwarteten und bereits zuvor beobachteten Kampfbedingungen gerechtfertig waren.


Erstmal war der Einmarsch in Afghanistan im gegensatz zum Irak voll und ganz gerechtfertigt und auch durch die UN gebilligt.
Man war in Afg doch gar nicht dumm, statt direkt Boots on the Ground unterstützte man erstmal die Nordallianz und half mit Luftangriffen.
Das hat funktioniert und war ein Sieg auf taktischer Ebene. Die Strategie ist die Ebene der Politik.

Ich frag mich manchmal echt wie du darauf kommst so einen Mist zu schreiben. Wir wurden dafür ausgebildet das zu wissen, du nicht.


----------



## Metaltyp (19. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_LfaoMZm1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (19. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitteschön das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?
> 
> Die Behauptungen über Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak waren nachweislich erlogen und Deutschland hat sich an diesem Einsatz nicht beteiligt.
> Die Massaker im ehemaligen Jugoslawien waren nachweislich real und Deutschland hat sich an diesem Einsatz beteiligt.
> ...


Es ist ganz einfach. Die Sachlage verhält sich oft ganz anders als dargestellt und auf diesen angeblichen Fakten basieren dann Handlungen die sich nicht verantworten lassen. Wer im Fall Jugoslawien in feinster Nato Manier einzig Serbien für all das Elend verantwortlich zeichnet und damit deren zivile Opfer billigt, unterschlägt einige Fakten. Nicht ohne Grund wurde nach dem Gerichtsverfahren gegen Karatzic, dem Führer der bosnischen Serben, von Milosevic aktenkundig eine andere Rolle als der des Kriegsverbrechers zugewiesen,nur eben posthum. Die Rolle Serbiens und der bosnischen Serben muss getrennt betrachtet werden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2019)

Und wenn beide Seiten schuldig an einem Konflikt sind rechtfertigt das einen Völkermord. Na Glückwunsch.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was genau ist bis hierhin nicht "Vorhersagen [zum Ausgang militärischer Optionen] erstellen"



Eine Prognose beinhaltet Aussage zur Entwicklung und Ausgang, und solche Spekulationen sind in militärischen Szenarien marginalisiert bis nicht vorhanden. Man wird nie (sinngemäß) den Satz finden "Wenn wir so uns so vorgehen, stehen wir bis Freitag  Abend vor der Kneipe und können aller spätestens am Samstag alle Einen trinken gehen."

Was du verstehen musst: Es wird ein Ziel vorgegeben und das Militär hat zu prüfen, ob und mit welchen *militärischen* Aufwand und möglichen Verlusten an eigenen Personal und Material diese zu erfüllen sind. Das bedeutet, ... 



> Du willst also sagen, dass Bush von den US-Militärs eine Stapel Prognosen erhalten hat, die vom Best Case "wir werden viele 100 bis ein paar 1000 Soldaten verlieren, 100te Milliarden von Dollar verbrauchen, 1000de Unschuldigen stärken, dem internationalen Islamismus den größten Aufschwung seit zwei Jahrzehnten bescheren und uns vor alle Welt mit einem weiteren praktisch verlorenen Militäreinsatz blammieren, aber mit viel Glück 1-2 hohe Köpfe von Al Kaida töten" bis zum Worst Case "wir werden 10000de Soldaten verlieren, Milliarden an Militärhardware verschleißen, 100000de Unschuldiger ermorden, den gesamten Nahen Osten in Chaos, Bürger- und Stellvertreterkriege stürzen, darüber unseren Zugang zu den Ölvorkommen der Region und unsere angemieteten Militärstützpunkte dort verlieren, sowie jegliche Zusammenarbeit/diplomatischen Einfluss, während islamistische Kräfte zur überregionalen Macht aufsteigen und im Gegenzug ein paar leere Al-Kaida-Tunnel finden" reichten. Und Bush hat gesagt: "Ey geil, machen wir!"



... die Bush-Administration hat das Militär gefragt: "Können wir in den Irak militärisch bezwingen? Mit welchen Verlusten an US-Soldaten und Material ist zu rechnen?" und hat Szenarien erhalten, die dieser Fragestellung entsprechen.

Ob er auch die Frage gestellt hat, welche innen- und außenpolitischen Folgen das für die USA haben könnte, wie sich das auf die Stabilität und die Machtverteilung in der Großregion auswirken wird, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist und ob man das als nach eigenem Verständnis von Gott geküsster Präsident überhaupt machen sollte, kann ich dir nicht sagen - aber wenn er sie gestellt hat, dann den Nachrichtendiensten, den Think Tanks seines Vertrauens, seinem Seelsorger und vielleicht seiner Oma, aber nicht dem Militär. Weil, wie gesagt, dafür weder zuständig noch kompetent.



> Ich bleibe daher bei meiner Annahme, dass vor dem US-Einmarsch in Afghanistan (und dem in den Irak übrigens auch) deutlich optimistischere Prognosen auf den Tisch lagen, als für die zu erwarteten und bereits zuvor beobachteten Kampfbedingungen gerechtfertig waren.



Mit dieser Annahme könntest du recht behalten. Nur stammen diese, wie nun schon mehrfach ausführlich dargelegt, nicht vom Militär, sondern aus konservativen Think Tanks wie "New American Century" und wie sie alle heißen. 
Das Militär wurde gefragt, ob man den Irak mit vertretbarem Aufwand militärisch bezwingen *kann* und dies wurde bejaht - wahrheitsgemäß, denn nach sechs Wochen und überschaubaren Verlusten an Personal und Material war der Irak militärisch bezwungen.
Die Frage, ob man es tun *sollte* ist eine politische, und da hat das Militär sich verfassungsgemäß herauszuhalten. Nicht nur in den USA.

Die Frage, ob man den Irak dauerhaft sichern kann, wurde übrigens gar nicht gestellt, schließlich wollte man ja ursprünglich das dortige Regime als vermeintliche Terror-Unterstützer (und noch vermeintlichere WMD-Köche) ausschalten und dann wieder nach Hause fahren. Man spekulierte darauf, dass die Iraker danach die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen und schlimmstenfalls die Weltgemeinschaft einspringt. Der Zug war jedoch abgefahren, nachdem sich die Kriegsgründe als gefälscht herausstellten. Dieser Umstand lieferte allen anderen Nationen einen Vorwand, sich weitestgehend herauszuhalten. Nur dass die berechtigte Haltung, nicht hinter den USA aufzuräumen, eben auch damit einher ging, die Iraker im Stich zu lassen. 



> "Zivilisten töten" wäre eine Straftat. Soldaten sinnlos zu verschleißen möglicherweise auch - weiß ich nicht. Auf alle Fälle schweigen Militärs definitiv nicht nach außen hin, wenn sie ein Risiko für die Truppe sehen, wie man unschwer an der öffentlichen Diskussion über zuwenig iPads für die Bundeswehr und andere Ausrüstungsmängel sehen kann.



Sogar General Tommy Franks, der den Einsatz später leiten sollte und eigentlich ein nahezu glühender Anhänger Bushs ist, äußerte sich skeptisch, insbesondere hinsichtlich der miserablen nachrichtendienstlichen Aufklärungslage.
Bei einer Administration, die diesen Krieg unbedingt wollte, nützt es aber auch nichts, wenn prominente Offiziere Bedenken äußern. Dann kann man maximal aus Protest zurücktreten bzw. seinen Abschied nehmen und sich das Drama von der Seitenlinie anschauen, ohne es verhindern zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Prognose beinhaltet Aussage zur Entwicklung und Ausgang, und solche Spekulationen sind in militärischen Szenarien marginalisiert bis nicht vorhanden. Man wird nie (sinngemäß) den Satz finden "Wenn wir so uns so vorgehen, stehen wir bis Freitag  Abend vor der Kneipe und können aller spätestens am Samstag alle Einen trinken gehen."
> 
> Was du verstehen musst: Es wird ein Ziel vorgegeben und das Militär hat zu prüfen, ob und mit welchen *militärischen* Aufwand und möglichen Verlusten an eigenen Personal und Material diese zu erfüllen sind. Das bedeutet, ...



Okay, dann habe ich vielleicht das richtige meint, aber das falsche Wort gebraucht.



> ... die Bush-Administration hat das Militär gefragt: "Können wir in den Irak militärisch bezwingen? Mit welchen Verlusten an US-Soldaten und Material ist zu rechnen?" und hat Szenarien erhalten, die dieser Fragestellung entsprechen.
> 
> Ob er auch die Frage gestellt hat, welche innen- und außenpolitischen Folgen das für die USA haben könnte, wie sich das auf die Stabilität und die Machtverteilung in der Großregion auswirken wird, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist und ob man das als nach eigenem Verständnis von Gott geküsster Präsident überhaupt machen sollte, kann ich dir nicht sagen - aber wenn er sie gestellt hat, dann den Nachrichtendiensten, den Think Tanks seines Vertrauens, seinem Seelsorger und vielleicht seiner Oma, aber nicht dem Militär. Weil, wie gesagt, dafür weder zuständig noch kompetent.



Die geostrategische Lage auch nicht? Na gut. Aber zumindest das Zielgebiet sollte ja wohl dazu gehören. Also z.B. "Können wir die Taliban besiegen?" "Welche Verluste sind dabei auf unserer Seite zu befürchten?" "Wie lange wird wieviel Material dafür benötigt?" Und das alles natürlich unter der Annahme, dass die Armee im Rahmen der von Völkerrecht, Genfer Konvention, Hager Landkriegsordnung, etc. gesetzten Rahmen vorgeht. Da erwarte ich keine juristische Beurteilung und das ist auch keine Frage nach der moalischen Vertretbarkeit, dass ist schlichtweg die Grundvorraussetzung und -gesetzgebung, die auch und gerade jeder Soldat beherzigen muss ("Bürger in Uniform"). Also haben sich auch alle Planungsszenarien in diesem Rahmen abzuspielen und nicht die Tötung von Zivilisten in großer Zahl zu planen. ("Atombombe drauf, fertig" oder wie?) Und sollte ein einzelner Militär das doch machen, dann erwarte ich, dass sich seine Kameraden davon und von allen etwaigen Unterstützern distanzieren. Auch wenn die Unterstützung mittlerweile in der gesamten höherstehenden Befehlstruktur verbreitet ist, muss und darf kein Soldat Planungen oder gar Befehle hinnehmen, die auf Völkermord hinauslaufen.

Und innerhalb dieses Rahmens muss ich sagen: Es kann kein Szenario gegeben haben, dass für den Einmarsch in Afghanistan (es ging ursprünglich um Freiheit am Hindukusch, nicht um den Irak) einen Erfolg vorhergesagt hat und das gleichzeitig richtig war. Die Taliban haben ziemlich genau das gemacht, was man von ihnen kannte und was diverse zivile Analysten vorhergesagt haben. Und man kann nach 18 Jahren, tausenden militärischen und zehntausenden zivilen Toten und Milliarden an versenkten Dollarn (ein erheblicher Teil davon nachgeschoben, um den amerikanischen Einsatz noch weit über das ursprünglich angesetzten Maß zu steigern) wohl ganz klar sagen: Dieser zu 100 Prozent vorhersagbare Ablauf war ein Fehlschlag. Diplomatisch und zivil sowieso, aber auch militärisch. Heute sind genauso weite Teile des Landes unter Talibanherrschaft, wie vor dem US-Feldzug. Und entweder hat das US-Militär das als Szenario an die Führung weitergegeben und sich dann in den sicheren Tod (sowohl seiner selbst auch den vieler Unschuldiger, die zu dessen Schonung man verpfichtet war) schicken lassen, oder aber sie haben schrott-Szenarien vorgelegt, obwohl es nun wirklich sehr leicht war, das besser zu wissen. Selbst dahergelaufene Foristen im Schüleralter haben das kommen sehen, was kam, aber das US-Militär war zu blöd.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2019)

1.
Solange du die taktische und strategische Ebene nicht voneinander unterscheiden kannst solltest du dich hüten, dich als intelligenter aufzuführen als die, die das entschieden haben.

2.
Der Einmarsch war Völkerrechtlich legitimiert und zwar als Selbstverteidigung. ISAF war im Anschluss eine UN Mission d.h. alle Veto Mächte waren sich einig und das ist im Gegensatz zur Vergangenheit eine recht gute Voraussetzung.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heute sind genauso weite Teile des Landes unter Talibanherrschaft, wie vor dem US-Feldzug. Und entweder hat das US-Militär das als Szenario an die Führung weitergegeben und sich dann in den sicheren Tod (sowohl seiner selbst auch den vieler Unschuldiger, die zu dessen Schonung man verpfichtet war) schicken lassen, oder aber sie haben schrott-Szenarien vorgelegt, obwohl es nun wirklich sehr leicht war, das besser zu wissen. Selbst dahergelaufene Foristen im Schüleralter haben das kommen sehen, was kam, aber das US-Militär war zu blöd.



Wie gesagt, du gehst immer noch irrtümlich von einem Hergang aus, in dem das Militär eine gleichberechtigte Stimme hat, während es tatsächlich kaum eine hat. Das ist jetzt aber auch wirklich mein letzter Versuch, die das tatsächliche Prozedere deutlich zu machen, danach würde ich dich eiskalt deinem Irrglauben überlassen.  

Afghanistan ist der Irak im Volumenquadrat: Jeder einigermaßen helle Offiziersanwärter kann dir nach kurzer Recherche ausrechnen, wie viel Mann man bräuchte, um ein Gebiet von der Größe Afghanistans, dessen Topographie und Demographie unter Berücksichtigung des eigenen Ausbildungsgrads Mobilität und vorgegebenen Einsatzparameter zu befrieden. Im Falle der USA müsste man dafür ungefähr alle männlichen Einwohner zwischen 15 und 50 Jahren einziehen und ein knappes Jahr drillen.
Jepp, das ist unrealistisch. Aber sachlich richtig.

Danach wird aber niemand gefragt haben, sondern es wird eine deutlich überschaubarere, aber immer noch unerfüllbare Zielsetzung gegeben haben. Und dann passiert Folgendes: Die Falken und Lobbyisten setzen sich zusammen und verdünnen die Zielsetzung, bis sie ins Korsett des Machbaren passt und die Sache durch den Kongress kommt - mindestens wohl wissend, dass eine mobilisierte Armee nicht so ohne Weiteres zurückgezogen wird und zumeist mit der festen Absicht, eine Situation zu provozieren, wo dies gar nicht mehr möglich ist.
Ist das Kind erst einmal im Brunnen wird argumentiert, man könne sich nicht zurückziehen, weil dann alles noch schlimmer würde, aber man könne "die Jungs" auch auch nicht unzureichend ausgestattet dort lassen. Auf diese Weise leiert man Verlängerung um Verlängerung und Million um Million heraus und schöpft die politischen und wirtschaftlichen Kickbacks ab, während anderswo die Leute bluten.

Es hat seinen Grund, warum die Sowjets damals eher überschaubare Lust auf eine Intervention in Afghanistan hatten: Politisch war da nichts herauszuholen, wirtschaftliche Interessen gab es naturgemäß nicht und auch das Militär - welches übrigens in der UDSSR, entgegen der Darstellung Hollywoods, auch nichts zu melden hatte - riet dringend ab. Aber man befürchtete, dass sich die afghanische Regierung andernfalls dem Westen zuwenden würde und natürlich den Gesichtsverlust, nicht auf Hilferufe zu hören. Und was geschah? Aus der vom Kreml angeordneten "zeitlich begrenzten" Intervention wurde ein fast achtjähriges Trauerspiel; nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil die CIA den Mudschahedin vorne und hinten Zucker reinblies.

Dass die Schuld regelmäßig auf Militär geschoben wird, hat allenfalls seine Berechtigung, wenn das Militär an der Regierung beteiligt ist oder diese sogar stellt. Ansonsten ist das ungefähr so, als würde man dem Hammer die Schuld geben, wenn man sich auf den Daumen gehauen hat - was interessanterweise auch oft genug geschieht. Es ist halt bequemer, die Schuld bei denjenigen zu verorten, die am dichtesten am Problem dran sind und die man sieht, als bei denjenigen, die es tatsächlich verursacht haben, sich aber fern davon halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2019)

Aber auch in den USA kann ein Militäreinsatz nicht einfach so hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgeweitet werden. Und wenn die gesamte Militärführung in der von dir beschriebenen Art düpiert wurde, dass sie also auf einen deutlich anderen Einsatz geschickt und dann mitten drin mit neuen, unlösbaren Aufgaben betraut wurden, dann frage ich wiederholt:
Wieso spielen sie so bereitwillig mit?
Wie du selbst sagst, erarbeitet kein Politiker einen detaillierten Einsatzplan. Welches Gebiet erobert und gehalten wird, entscheiden Militärs. Und wenn sie mit eine Truppe da sind, mit der sie nur einen winzigen Teil des Landes befrieden können, dann lautet die Rückmeldung an die Politik "Ziele soweit wie möglich erreicht, halten Position bis Nachschub eintrifft".

Es macht keinen großen Unterschied, an welchem Punkt Falken/Politiker/wen auch immer du noch als "nicht-Militär" ins Spiel bringen willst, "das Militär" verarscht hat. Genaugenommen ist es bei einer langen Aneinaderreihung von Demütigungen für die Militärführung noch sehr, sehr viel merkwürdiger, dass die alle jahrelang den deiner Meinung nach verantwortlichen zugejubelt, die Pläne als Erfolg gewertet, Forderungen nach Rückzug emotionsgeladen widersprochen haben. Und als die unvermeidbaren Völker- und Menschenrechtsverletzungen rauskamen, haben sie auch nicht die Täter verurteilt oder die "nicht-Militärs" dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen wollen, dass sie diese Zwangslage verursacht haben, sondern den einzigen Soldaten, der an der Stelle zu seinem Eid gestanden hat (der nämlich lautet Menschen zu schützen und nicht den Ruf seiner übergeordneten), zum Hochverräter erklärt. Ne, sorry. Deine Schuldabschiebeversuche klingen für mich genauso an den Ohren herbeigezogen, wie der Wehrmachtsangehörigen nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2019)

Toller Vergleich mit dem dritten Reich, nur gab es da keine unabhängigen Gerichte die dir sagen konnten ob Einsätze rechtlich in Ordnung sind.

Wie gesagt, wenn man so handeln will wie du es sagst fordert man ein Militär das eine höhere, nicht bloß der Politik untergeordnete Rolle hat. Also eher wie die Reichswehr in Weimar und nicht wie die Wehrmacht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Anschläge waren bereits eine Folge der neuen geostrategischen Ausrichtung. Al-Kaida hat die ja nicht aus Jux und Tollerei geplant und durchgeführt...



Diese Story mal wieder... durchgeführt wurde das von den USA selbst, in Zusammenarbeit mit den Saudis.
Es gab nie eine Beteiligung von Osama Bin Laden.

Völkermord... der interessiert auch nur dann, wenn er zu Ungunsten deutscher Interessen ist.
Man misst immer mit zweierlei Maß, das zeigte doch Syrien die letzten Jahre am besten.
Anstatt Assad breit zu unterstützen um den Frieden zu bewahren (Realpolitik zu machen) und langsam Richtung Demokratie zu marschieren, richtete man ein Blutbad an und stürzte das Land ins Elend, während man die schlimmeren Zustände in Saudi Arabien igoriert, weil das ja strategische Verbündete sind.
Es geht immer nur um Interessen, nie um irgendwelche Menschen oder das Leid derer, ansonsten wäre das Hungerleiden in Afrika schon längst zu Ende.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber auch in den USA kann ein Militäreinsatz nicht einfach so hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgeweitet werden. Und wenn die gesamte Militärführung in der von dir beschriebenen Art düpiert wurde, dass sie also auf einen deutlich anderen Einsatz geschickt und dann mitten drin mit neuen, unlösbaren Aufgaben betraut wurden, dann frage ich wiederholt:
> Wieso spielen sie so bereitwillig mit?



"Bereitwillig" würde ich das nicht nennen. Sie spielen mit, weil sie formal außer durch drastische Lagemeldungen nicht viel Einfluss nehmen können. Als Mittel des persönlichen Protests besteht maximal die Möglichkeit, seinen Abschied zu nehmen oder wenigstens förmlich um Ablösung vom jeweiligen Posten zu ersuchen - mit allen persönlichen und beruflichen Konsequenzen. Manchmal funktioniert das sogar, aber selbst wenn man einen Richtungswechsel erzwingt und sowohl auf dem Posten als auch im Dienst verbleibt, hat man anschließend wenig Freunde in der Regierung, die grundsätzlich am längeren Hebel sitzt. Auch der ranghöchste Soldat ist und bleibt ein Befehlsempfänger. Und das ist - im Guten wie im Schlechten - so gewollt.



> Wie du selbst sagst, erarbeitet kein Politiker einen detaillierten Einsatzplan. Welches Gebiet erobert und gehalten wird, entscheiden Militärs. Und wenn sie mit eine Truppe da sind, mit der sie nur einen winzigen Teil des Landes befrieden können, dann lautet die Rückmeldung an die Politik "Ziele soweit wie möglich erreicht, halten Position bis Nachschub eintrifft".



Dann kommt - ich vereinfache bzw. überspitze es einmal - ein Schreiben zurück: "Vielen Dank für Ihr Mühe, dafür haben Sie etwas Ruhe verdient. General Brownnose wird Sie sofort / morgen / zum Ende der Woche ablösen." - Kurz, der prinzipientreue Kommandant wird dann durch einen folgsamen ersetzt. Und ob es das Beste für die Truppe und/oder die dortige Zivilbevölkerung ist, wenn verantwortungsbewusste Kommandeure provozieren, durch Karrieristen abgelöst zu werden?

Das ist die zivilisierte Variante. Da du es angesprochen hast: Wehrmachtsangehörige nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wurden, sofern sie nicht Überzeugungstäter waren und ohnehin alles widerspruchlos (oder sogar freudig) ausführten, oder sich etwas Anstand bewahrt hatten und Befehle so human interpretierten wie irgendwie möglich, abgelöst und eingesperrt und gegen Ende des Krieges einfach nur als Verräter erschossen.

Und ja, auch Soldaten sitzt oft das eigene Hemd am dichtesten, es sind halt auch nur Menschen und per Definition Ausführende, nicht Bestimmende. Warum sie jetzt eine höhere Bringschuld haben sollen, als die Zivilbevölkerung (der Souverän!) und gewählte Volksvertreter, müsstest du etwas klarer herausstellen.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Diese Story mal wieder... durchgeführt wurde das von den USA selbst, in Zusammenarbeit mit den Saudis.



Und die Illuminati. Du hast die Illuminati vergessen. Und die Echsenmenschen aus dem Erdinnern sowieso.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Diese Story mal wieder... durchgeführt wurde das von den USA selbst, in Zusammenarbeit mit den Saudis.
> Es gab nie eine Beteiligung von Osama Bin Laden.



Aluhüte -- Aluhüte -- Aluhüte -- jetzt im Dreier Pack.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die Illuminati. Du hast die Illuminati vergessen. Und die Echsenmenschen aus dem Erdinnern sowieso.



Warte einfach mal 50 Jahre ab - bis die Akten geöffnet werden, dann wird es Stück für Stück herauskommen.
Ein solcher Anschlag ist in der Dimension niemals ohne Hilfe von Diensten aus den USA durchführbar, das bemerkten Experten sogar aus dem Doof- RTL am Tag des Anschlags und die Beweise dafür sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Es gab groß angelegte Übungen an diesem Tag, die genau das Klima schaffen - welches für Anschläge dieser Größenordnung nötig ist. 
Also die Änderungen in der Befehlsstruktur was den Abschuss von Flugzeugen angeht, die an dem Tag simulierten Flugzeugentführungen usw. usf.

Woher sollten denn die Anschlagsplaner das alles so genau wissen? Es gab keinen perfekteren Tag für die Anschläge als den 11 September.
Die Einsatzfähigkeit wurde Stück für Stück durch diese Manöver und Wargames heruntergefahren.
Aber was diskutiere ich - du bist auch jemand der die gezielten Giftgasanschlage Assads für voll nimmt, die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak oder die  aus Brutkästen herausgerissenen Babies. 

Die Wargames des 11. September | Telepolis


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

Ein guter Stab hat für jeden wahrscheinlichen Fall einen Plan in der Schublade und nachdem 9/11 nicht der erste Anschlag aufs WTC war, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass man sowas auf dem Schirm hat.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Dezember 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Warte einfach mal 50 Jahre ab - bis die Akten geöffnet werden, dann wird es Stück für Stück herauskommen.



50 Jahre sind für einen Mann meines Alters eine lange Zeit, um recht zu behalten. Ich muss mich also erst einmal darum kümmern, dass unsere Regierung (die von den Echsenmenschen unterwandert ist), der Bevölkerung nicht mehr das Elixier des ewigen Lebens vorenthält ...



> Aber was diskutiere ich - du bist auch jemand der die gezielten Giftgasanschlage Assads für voll nimmt, die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak oder die  aus Brutkästen herausgerissenen Babies.



Ich weiß auch nicht, warum du diskutierst, zumal meine Replik abschätzig genug war, dass an und für sich jeder merken müsste, für wie indiskutabel ich deinen Vorstoß halte.

Ich gehe nach den Fakten. Assads Giftgaseinsatz ist hinreichend untersucht, gleichermaßen der Umstand, dass die WMDs im Irak nur ein vorgeschobener Kriegsgrund waren und ebenso die Brutkastenlüge.

Für dein 9/11-Geschwurbel hingegen gibt es nichts als ein paar Verschwörungstheorien, im Kern hauptsächlich begründet damit, dass der tatsächliche Hergang ja so wahnsinnig unvorstellbar wäre, da müsse ja irgend etwas anderes dahinter stecken. Dann graben selbsternannten Experten irgendwelche Ungereimtheiten aus, die von tatsächlichen Fachleuten im Halbschlaf wieder beerdigt werden, aber der Hirnfurz hängt weiterhin müffelnd im Raum.

Daher, ohne weitere Umschweife zurück zum Thema. Du kannst ja in der gesparten Zeit den Aluhut polieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Anstatt Assad breit zu unterstützen um den Frieden zu bewahren (Realpolitik zu machen) und langsam Richtung Demokratie zu marschieren



Die heutige Situation in Syrien ist die Folge davon, dass man Assad Jahrzehntelang gestützt hat...
(zum Rest sage ich mal besser gar nichts)




Mahoy schrieb:


> "Bereitwillig" würde ich das nicht nennen. Sie spielen mit, weil sie formal außer durch drastische Lagemeldungen nicht viel Einfluss nehmen können. Als Mittel des persönlichen Protests besteht maximal die Möglichkeit, seinen Abschied zu nehmen oder wenigstens förmlich um Ablösung vom jeweiligen Posten zu ersuchen - mit allen persönlichen und beruflichen Konsequenzen. Manchmal funktioniert das sogar, aber selbst wenn man einen Richtungswechsel erzwingt und sowohl auf dem Posten als auch im Dienst verbleibt, hat man anschließend wenig Freunde in der Regierung, die grundsätzlich am längeren Hebel sitzt. Auch der ranghöchste Soldat ist und bleibt ein Befehlsempfänger. Und das ist - im Guten wie im Schlechten - so gewollt.



Im Falle von Afghanistan reden wir von mehr als genug Militärangehörigen, die längst aus dem aktiven Dienst ausgeschieden sind und ihre Meinung freier äußern könnten, auch ohne Geheimnisse zu verraten, und wir reden von einer nicht unerheblichen Zahl von Feierlichkeiten und öffentlichen Auftritten, die allesamt rein gar nichts mit der Aufgabe des Militärs zu tun haben und in denen das Geschehene rauf und runter gelobt wird. Aber wir du schon selbst sagst: Wenn man sich selbst der nächste ist und Leuten mit Entscheidungsbefugnis über die eigene Karriere den Arsch lecken möchte, macht man genau das.
Sowas kann ich aber schon bei normalen Verantwortungsträgern nicht ab und bei Militärs, bei denen dieses Verhalten den Tod anderer Menschen nach sich zieht erst recht nicht. Und da durch den fehlgeplanten Krieg in Afghanistan nicht nur unschuldige Zivilisten vorhersehbar ermordet wurden, sondern auch Soldaten vorherseh- und vermeidbar ihr Leben verloren haben, ist das nicht nur im Rahmen von "Bürger in Uniform", sondern auch im Rahmen der von Militärs selbst bei jeder Gelegenheit beschworenen Kameradschaft ein so hochgradig unmoralisches Verhalten, dass es nicht nur 1-2 Leute an der Spitze, sondern zumindest ein paar Hundert wissende trifft.

Die Gegenannahme, die ich (im Zweifel für den Angeklagten) weiter vorne geäußert habe, lautet: Diejenigen, die genug Informationen für einen selbstsicheren Lagebericht vorliegen hatten (das sind einige weniger) waren schlichtweg zu blöd/arrogant, die korrekten Vorhersagen zu treffen/Szenarien auszuarbeiten, die zahlreiche nicht-Militärs mangels vollständiger Informationen mit größerer Unsicherheit, aber rückblickend hoher Präzision vorgelegt haben.



> Dann kommt - ich vereinfache bzw. überspitze es einmal - ein Schreiben zurück: "Vielen Dank für Ihr Mühe, dafür haben Sie etwas Ruhe verdient. General Brownnose wird Sie sofort / morgen / zum Ende der Woche ablösen." - Kurz, der prinzipientreue Kommandant wird dann durch einen folgsamen ersetzt. Und ob es das Beste für die Truppe und/oder die dortige Zivilbevölkerung ist, wenn verantwortungsbewusste Kommandeure provozieren, durch Karrieristen abgelöst zu werden?



Wenn verantwortungsbewusste Kommandeure, so deine Ausführungen, keinen Handlungsspielraum im Rahmen ihrer Befehle für deutliche Verbesserungen haben, kann es zumindest nicht schlechter werden. Und nach meiner Erfahrung haben Karrieristen es in einem Betrieb, bei dem Entlassungen beinahe und ein Konkurs gänzlich unmöglich sind, verdammt schwer in Gegenwart mitdenkender Untergebener, weil es so lächerlich einfach ist, sie auflaufen zu lassen, wenn "keine Fortschritte" ein akzeptables Ergebnis des befohlenen Handelns ist. Und Mr. Brownnose wird nicht in vorderster Front stehen und den Corporal Courage ins gegnerische Feuer schubsen, ebensowenig wird er seine Unterschrift unter ein glasklares Todesurteil setzen. Solange er der nächst niederen Ebene aber nur befiehlt, einen hoffnungslosen Auftrag bestmöglich auszuführen/die Möglichkeit für einen taktischen Rückzug offen lässt, solange ist die nächsttiefere Ebene nicht gezwungen, das Unmögliche zu versuchen.



> Und ja, auch Soldaten sitzt oft das eigene Hemd am dichtesten, es sind halt auch nur Menschen und per Definition Ausführende, nicht Bestimmende. Warum sie jetzt eine höhere Bringschuld haben sollen, als die Zivilbevölkerung (der Souverän!) und gewählte Volksvertreter, müsstest du etwas klarer herausstellen.



Ich schiebe ihnen keine höhere Bringschuld zu als andere Leute mit Verantwortung für Leib und Leben, aber eben auch keine geringere. Beim Militär ist es allerdings sehr viel häufiger offensichtlich, dass Handlungen den Tod anderer zur Folge haben werden, und es gibt sehr viel seltener andere Aspekte, deren Abwägung diese Problematik überschatten könnten. Genaugenommen fallen mir genau 0 ein, die es überhaupt geben könnte:
Das einzige morlisch akzeptable Szenario für den Einsatz von Militär ist ein Verteidigungsfall, bei dem mit Krieg letztlich weniger Unschuldige sterben, als ohne Krieg. Wer bei so einer Planung am Ende mit vielen unschuldigen Toten dasteht, aber nicht einmal aktue Angriffe zu fürchten hatte, als in den Krieg einstieg (was bei USA vs. Taliban beides der Fall ist), der hat also wirklich alles falsch gemacht und kann sich, im Gegensatz zu einigen Chemiekonzernen und ähnlichen, die durch etwas-zu-viel-Einsparungen ähnlich viel Leid verursacht haben, nicht einmal mit "da müssen wir wohl was übersehen haben" rausreden.


An dieser Stelle noch die Anmerkung, dass die garantierte Gesamtbezahlung von Soldaten hochgerechnet auf die Gesamt/Lebensarbeitszeit arschgut ist und sich relativ zu den verlangten Qualifikationen selbst für niedere Ränge mit höheren Entscheidungsträgerpositionen in zivilen Jobs verglichen werden kann und das regelmäßig mit den hohen Anforderungen begründet wird. Nicht zu Unrecht, aber da sollte man dann auch nicht jammern, wenn hohe Anforderungen gestellt werden. Und damit meine ich nicht "hohe Tolleranz gegenüber Grashalmen an der Nase".



> Und die Illuminati. Du hast die Illuminati vergessen. Und die Echsenmenschen aus dem Erdinnern sowieso.



Ich habs euch so oft gesagt, aber ich wiederhole es noch einmal:
Das ist alles nur Graswurzelmarketing der Alufolienindustrie.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Für dein 9/11-Geschwurbel hingegen gibt es nichts als ein paar Verschwörungstheorien...



Nennt man kognitive Dissonanz, ich glaube die wirst du dein Leben lang nicht mehr ablegen können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4IgDjlpWZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade ist eben für die Hinterbliebenen, die ihr Leben lang dafür kämpfen, dass die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Aber gegen die Naivität mancher ist eben kein Kraut gewachsen.

Der Fall 9/11 ist genauso wie der Fall Pizzagate oder wie damals schon der Fall Jimmy Savile ein prominentes Beispiel wie Macht, Einfluss und Kontrolle das ganze Volk für blöd verkaufen und sie damit durchkommen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> im Kern hauptsächlich begründet damit, dass der tatsächliche Hergang ja so wahnsinnig unvorstellbar wäre, da müsse ja irgend etwas anderes dahinter stecken.



Ne, der Kern liegt an Ungereimtheiten in katastrophalem Ausmaß, welche durch Medien und Politik seit Jahren unterdrückt werden.
Aber wenigstens ist jetzt die WTC7 Geschichte mal in Anfängen geklärt und man weiß, dass keine Feuer für den Einsturz des Gebäudes verantwortlich waren, sonder es eine gezielte Sprengung gewesen sein muss.
Die Studie hat jedenfalls den Bericht von NIST erstmal widerlegt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann graben selbsternannten Experten irgendwelche Ungereimtheiten aus, die von tatsächlichen Fachleuten im Halbschlaf wieder beerdigt werden, aber der Hirnfurz hängt weiterhin müffelnd im Raum.



Nur ist das eben eine eine absurde Lüge, eine reine Erfindung von dir, weil dir Dinge, welche du nicht verstehst, dir nicht in den Kram passen wollen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Daher, ohne weitere Umschweife zurück zum Thema. Du kannst ja in der gesparten Zeit den Aluhut polieren.



Dann spar dir doch deinen Kommentar dazu. Jedenfalls liegst du falsch, wie so häufig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die heutige Situation in Syrien ist die Folge davon, dass man Assad Jahrzehntelang gestützt hat...



Das nennt man dann wohl Geschichtsrevisionismus.
Wenn man Assad weiterhin politisch unterstützt hätte und nicht die sogenannten "gemäßigten Rebellen", wäre es zu der Schweinerei dort unten erst gar nicht gekommen.
Aber klar, wichtiger ist das Ziel Russlands Einfluss in Syrien einzudämmen, als dass die Leute dort unten friedlich leben können.
Wenn das nächste Mal Halbsabschneider und Rebellen auf deutschem Boden gegen die Regierung hier kämpfen und sie mit Waffengewalt wegputschen wollen und von mehreren Ländern in einem Stellvertreterkrieg gepusht werden, wirst du auch eine dezidiert andere Meinung haben. Mehr Demokratie, weniger Korruption fordern ist immer wunderbar, aber dafür haben diese "Rebellen" in Syrien doch nie gekämpft. Die Leute, die das wollten waren ganz schnell durch Radikale Spinner und vom Ausland unterstützten Kämpfern ersetzt und ab dann war alles im Arsch.

Das ist die traurige Realität. Gäbe es keinen Assad mehr, würde Syrien gar nicht mehr existieren und wäre ein weiterer failed state der US Hegemonie.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2019)

@ruyven
Interessanterweise antwortest du mir nie, aber ich sage es nochmal.
Die deutschen Einsätze sind legitimiert durch eine gewählte Regierung und ein gewähltes Parlament.
Gleichzeitig sind die Linken natürlich dagegen und klagen, unterliegen aber vor Gericht.
Wenn du jetzt von einem Soldaten verlangst diese Befehle nicht zu befolgen implizierst du

a) Die demokratisch gewählten Institutionen der BRD nicht berechtigt sind die Bundeswehr führen und die Bundeswehr ein bisschen Staat im Staate sein darf
und/oder
b) unsere Gerichte nicht frei entscheiden können

Natürlich habe ich meine soldatischen Pflichten und ich muss Befehle prüfen, aber wenn höchste deutsche Gerichte sagen "kannst du machen, ist in Ordnung" kann ich das machen. Jedenfalls solange die Gewaltenteilung funktioniert.

@poly
Warum hat man bei 9/11 deiner Meinung nach tausende US Zivilisten umgebracht, wenn es z.B. im Irak einfacher war? 
Diese Theorie hat doch nichtmals unter deinen Annahmen eine innere Logik.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nennt man kognitive Dissonanz, ich glaube die wirst du dein Leben lang nicht mehr ablegen können.



Och neee -- nicht der Ganser. Der wurde schon so oft widerlegt, dass man das nicht mehr zählen kann.
Aber der schwurbelt  trotzdem immer noch den gleichen Käse.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Dezember 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och neee -- nicht der Ganser. Der wurde schon so oft widerlegt, dass man das nicht mehr zählen kann.
> Aber der schwurbelt  trotzdem immer noch den gleichen Käse.



Da ich Poly gerade mal wieder auf Ignore habe (Über die Festtage will Unfug wohldosiert sein ...), ist mir das zum Glück entgangen.

Nur so viel: Ganser ist die schlimmste Form von Verschwörungstheoretiker, nämlich die Sorte, die damit Geld verdient. Sprich, er hat ein vitales Interesse daran, den Schwachsinn am Laufen zu halten. Die Methode ist dabei immer die gleiche, nämlich - wie ich zuvor bereits schrieb - vermeintliche Ungereimtheiten auszugraben, diese in den Kessel der Verschwörungs-Community zu werfen und noch einmal gut durchkochen zu lassen. Das Schöne dabei ist, dass sie dort sehr lange kochen; in der Regel noch lange nachdem es bereits fundierte Erklärungen gibt, warum die vermeintlichen Ungereimtheiten keine sind. Das liegt daran, dass seriöse Experten in aller Regel davon absehen, ihr Ausführungen plakativ zu verbreiten und natürlich auch daran, dass diese in der Regel etwas komplexer sind als die simplifizierten Behauptungen, welche sie widerlegen.
Das greift um so mehr, da sich die Anhänger von Verschwörungstheoretikern zwar für ungemein schlau (und der "ignoranten Masse" überlegen) halten, jedoch in der Regel schlichten Geistes und allenfalls durchschnittlicher Bildung sind.

Insbesondere greifen sie gerne Fachbegriffe auf, wissen aber nicht so recht, was diese bedeuten und erst recht nicht, ob und wie sie auf den konkreten Sachverhalt zutreffen könnten. Und selbstverständlich bemerken sie im Besonderen nicht, wenn sie selbst betroffen sind.
Da hier beispielsweise von kognitiver Dissonanz die Rede war ... Verschwörungstheoretiker sind außerstande zu erkenne, dass diese sehr wohl im Spiel ist, allerdings eher auf ihrer Seite. Im Falle von 9/11 bedeutet dies: ihnen ist die Vorstellung unerträglich, dass unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine Torkeltruppe Fanatiker mit Teppichmessern unter Ausnutzung bestehender Verkehrsinfrastruktur und mehr Glück als Verstand so viel Schaden anrichten kann - also ignorieren/verdrehen sie sämtliche Fakten, die genau darauf hindeuten und die o.g. Umstände beschreiben.

So, und nun aber bitte wirklich zurück zum Thema.


----------



## MisterMarble (30. Dezember 2019)

Verschwörungstheorien zeigen theoretisch möglich Abläufe und Hintergründe stattgefundener Ereignisse auf, deren theoretischer Anteil einzig im mangelnden Beweis praktischer Ausführung beruht, nicht jedoch auf einer grundsätzlich unmöglichen Variante. In Anbetracht grundsätzlicher Geheimhaltungs- und Vertuschungssmaßnahmen handelnder Institutionen ist damit der Verweis auf Verschwörungstheorien als absurdes Szenario, ganz besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache, das die Geschichte nicht wenige dieser angeblich unsinnigen Szenarien dennoch als real herausstellte,  ein irrantionaler Versuch, das eigene Weltbild im subjektiv angenehmen Rahmen zu halten, aber keinesfalls ein unumstößlicher Fakt auf Dauer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2019)

MisterMarble schrieb:


> ... einzig im mangelnden Beweis praktischer Ausführung beruht, nicht jedoch auf einer grundsätzlich unmöglichen Variante....


Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich. Und nur weil Beweise fehlen kann man natürlich alles behaupten. Die Relevanz einer Verschwörungstheorie resultiert aus den Hinweisen und Beweisen. Die meisten Verschwörungstheorien sind so erbärmlich, dass es nicht einmal der Mühe lohnt, sie zu widerlegen. Darum ist z.B. die NASA zum Thema _"Es gab gar keine Mondlandung" _so ruhig. Es ist einfach nur Bullshit. Und das zieht sich durch sehr viele dieser absurden Verdächtigungen.

Bei Verschörungen ist es gab einfach. Mit der Anzahl der Eingeweihten steigt die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit exponential. Der Einzelverschwörer oder Attentäter ist niemals zu entdecken, solange er niemanden einweiht oder die Taten großspurig ankündigt. Sobald mehrere Menschen werden, wird es schwierig. Selbst das geheime Kartell dreier Freunde, GM Vorstand, Rockefeller und Firestone Eigner, wurden langfristig ausgedeckt. Jede Verschwörung, die tausender bedarf kann nicht geheim gehalten werden.
_
".... 1950 wurden General Motors, Firestone und Standard Oil dafür einer kriminellen Verschwörung für schuldig befunden. Die Strafe betrug 5000 Dollar für die Unternehmen, Einzelpersonen erhielten Strafen von 1 Dollar. ...."_
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Amerikanischer_Straßenbahnskandal

Hier geht es auch nicht um eine Verschwörung, denn was die AfD will, sagt sie ganz offen. Das AfD-Papier zur Reform der "Wehrmacht" ist entlarvend. Da kann man einfach bei den bekannten Fakten und Protagonisten bleiben und der Sinn, die Zerschlagung der Demokratie, ist offensichtlich.


----------



## JePe (30. Dezember 2019)

MisterMarble schrieb:


> (...)deren theoretischer Anteil einzig im mangelnden Beweis praktischer Ausführung beruht(...)



Das ist kein Mangel, sondern die unverzichtbare Zutat jeder Verschwoerungstheorie: die Behauptung von etwas, wofuer es keinen Beweis gibt. Stufe 2 ist dann, von allen anderen die Wiederlegung dessen zu fordern, was man selbst nie bewiesen hat und auch gar nicht beweisen kann. "Zwei und zwei ist vier. _Nein, fuenf!_ Quatsch. _Beweise es!_"In der Juristenprosa nennt man diesen Hokuspokus Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2019)

Erinnert an Flacherdler, die ein Foto der Erde als Beweis haben wollen, aber jedes Foto der Erde als gefälscht ablehnen.
Da kommt man auch nicht weiter.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2019)

Bitte kein neuer 9/11 Thread...

Das Elend hatten wir mit Schaffe schon auf Dutzenden Seiten und es war erbärmlich.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

Mit einem Verschwörungstheoretiker kann man in genau einer Situation diskutieren: Wenn man zufällig selbst einer ist und an eine leicht abgewandelte Version seiner Theorie glaubt. Als geistig gesunder Mensch redet man da gegen eine Wand aus Unwissen, fehlender Einsicht und um so mehr Sendungsbewußtsein.

Kurz, Debatten bringen nichts. Einfach stoisch den Unfug korrigieren, damit er nicht so stehen bleibt, und gut ist's.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Mord an Walter Luebcke: Stephan E. war offenbar fuer AfD aktiv | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mord an Walter Luebcke: Stephan E. war offenbar fuer AfD aktiv | tagesschau.de



Und die haben ihn bestimmt angestiftet  Ich frag mich wirklich was bei manchen hier im Kopf vorgeht...
Im übrigen, soll er jetzt nicht doch angeblich unschuldig sein?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> NSU und Fall Luebcke: Welche Rolle spielte ein Geldtransporter? - Politik - nordbayern.de



Da Mord nicht verjährt, schafft man es vielleicht doch noch Temme was nachzuweisen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder was zum Thema:
Rechtsextreme Soldaten: "Jeder Verdachtsfall ist einer zu viel" | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Thema:
> Rechtsextreme Soldaten: "Jeder Verdachtsfall ist einer zu viel" | tagesschau.de


Verdacht reicht halt eben noch nicht aus, um jemanden vom Dienst zu suspendieren.
Die brauchen da handfeste Fakten, die sie zur Not auch vor einem Gericht gegen jemanden nutzen können, um den rauszuwerfen.
Eine Gesinnungsprüfen, wie sie von der AfD genannt wird, ist sowieso schwer, weil Leute auch eine Art Doppelleben führen können-


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2020)

Doch genau deswegen suspendiert man jemanden. Weil es eben keine Entlassung ist sondern nur das abziehen von jemandem von einer Position bis das ganze geklärt ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

Und danach?
Ich vermute die werden sich dann ganz gesetzesgetreu verhalten und wieder im Dienst sein.
Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man das auch auf Seiten der Bundeswehr nicht machen will, weil man damit Arbeit und Ärger sowie weniger Personal hat, während ein Teil suspendiert ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn die Person nicht entlassen wird, dann kommt sie wieder auf ihren Posten klar und doch man macht das bei schweren Vorwürfen auch bei der Bundeswehr ganz gerne (obwohl das bei uns anders heißt)


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und die haben ihn bestimmt angestiftet



Die AfD hat den Acker vielleicht nicht gepflügt, aber sie haben ihn mit ihrer ideologischen Gülle gedüngt.

Das ist nicht unbedingt justiziabel, aber man kann den Umstand durchaus mal im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man das Verhältnis der AfD zu gewaltbereiten Rechtsextremen und vice versa beleuchtet.



> Ich frag mich wirklich was bei manchen hier im Kopf vorgeht...



Das werden doch nicht etwa zarte Anfänge von Selbstreflexion sein?  



> Im übrigen, soll er jetzt nicht doch angeblich unschuldig sein?



Unschuldig ist *jeder*, bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist. Stephan E. hat sein Geständnis widerrufen, allerdings besteht weiterhin hinreichender Tatverdacht aufgrund kriminaltechnischer Untersuchungen, die dieses bestätigen, weshalb er sich auch weiterhin in Untersuchungshaft befindet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Januar 2020)

> Unschuldig ist *jeder*, bis seine Schuld bewiesen ist. Stephan E.  hat sein Geständnis widerrufen, allerdings besteht weiterhin  hinreichender Tatverdacht aufgrund kriminaltechnischer Untersuchungen,  die dieses bestätigen, weshalb er sich auch weiterhin in  Untersuchungshaft befindet.


Kann ja nicht wirklich hell in der Birne sein, das erst zuzugeben und später zu widerrufen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht wirklich hell in der Birne sein, das erst zuzugeben und später zu widerrufen.



Eine Korrelation zwischen defizitärer Geistesleistung und rechter Gesinnung wird zwar immer wieder mal festgestellt und ich bin der Letzte, der solchen Überlegungen widerspricht, aber ein Geständnis zu widerrufen ist natürlich das gute Recht eines jeden Beschuldigten.

Wir wissen nun einmal nicht, warum er widerrufen hat - und auch nicht, warum er seine Tatbeteiligung überhaupt erst eingeräumt hat.
In der Szene lebt man ja quasi von Opferlegenden und vielleicht war ihm anfänglich der Gedanke sympathisch, als Märtyrer zu gelten. Womöglich schoben dann die Hirnzellen Überstunden und er wurde sich der Konsequenzen bewusst. Oder, oder, oder ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

Kadaver-Kameradschaft gehört auch zu den Idealen. D.h. wenn er nur an der Planung beteiligt war, könnte er aus idealistischen Gründen den Täter gedeckt haben. Bis ihm dann aufgefallen ist, dass es irgendwie nichts bringt, wenn einen ein Haufen Idioten megageil findet, man diese dann aber nie trifft, weil man nach 15 Jahren direkt in die Sicherheitsverwarung wandert und dass es vielleicht doch besser wäre, selbst nur als Helfer für ein paar Jahre hinter Gittern zu verschwinden und danach, im Rahmen des Zeugenschutzes des eigentlichen Täterprozesses, mit einer neuen Identität zu starten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Korrelation zwischen defizitärer Geistesleistung und rechter Gesinnung wird zwar immer wieder mal festgestellt und ich bin der Letzte, der solchen Überlegungen widerspricht, aber ein Geständnis zu widerrufen ist natürlich das gute Recht eines jeden Beschuldigten.



Bloß hat er nicht nur gesagt "ich war es" und später, "ne doch nicht".
Er hatte Täterwissen, u.a. wo die Tatwaffe und andere Waffen deponiert waren. Pumpgun, Uzi und Munition: Polizei stellt Waffen im Fall Luebcke sicher - n-tv.de
Das kann er nicht widerrufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kann er nicht widerrufen.


Doch doch, das weiß er natürlich vom hören sagen. Er ist natürlich das arme Opfer böser Machenschaften, oder so, oder ganz anders. Auf jedem Fall kannst Du sicher sein, dass dieser Täter sich wie alle Rechtsextremen als armes Opfer ansehen wird. Dazu eine passende Satire über die armen Opfer:
Der Postillon: Bjoern Hoecke gedenkt anstrengenden Arbeitsalltags von KZ-Aufsehern


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2020)

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei den offiziellen Quellen:
Ein Tag in Auschwitz - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2020)

Die Anfragen der AfD werden auch immer bescheuerter.
AfD will Auskunft zu "gebaerfaehigen Frauen" in Sachsen | MDR.DE

Oder hat es bei Tinder nicht geklappt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Anfragen der AfD werden auch immer bescheuerter.


Vielleicht sollte man  eine Anfrage zur Schwanzlänge der AfD Angeordneten stellen. Wer gebärfähig ist und wer nicht, geht niemanden etwas an. Das sind ärztliche Untersuchungsergebnisse und darüber wird der Mantel des Schweigens gelegt. 

Verdammte AfD-Spalter...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man  eine Anfrage zur Schwanzlänge der AfD Angeordneten stellen. Wer gebärfähig ist und wer nicht, geht niemanden etwas an. Das sind ärztliche Untersuchungsergebnisse und darüber wird der Mantel des Schweigens gelegt.
> 
> Verdammte AfD-Spalter...



Die anderen Parteien können dann den Unfug der AfD gerne nachmachen, aber bitte nicht wundern, wenn dann die Wähler in Scharen davon rennen, weil sie eben keine Partei wählen wollen, die die Schwanzlängen anderer abfragt.
In der AfD kommt man irgendwie auf immer idiotischere Ideen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

So, jetzt müssen die anderen Parteien ran und eine Kleine Anfrage stellen, wie viele Schulabbrecher und Vollidioten es im Freistaat gibt - aufgeschlüsselt nach Altersklassen, Landkreisen, Nationalität und insbesondere natürlich der Parteizugehörigkeit.

Bei welcher Gelegenheit hat Herr Weigand eigentlich den Doktortitel erworben? Soweit ich weiß, ist er Diplom-Ingenieur.
Als solcher *sollte* er freilich genug in der Birne haben um zu wissen, dass die verlangte Auskunft so gar nicht möglich ist.

Aber eine zahlenmäßige Aufstellung der prinzipiell "gebärfähigen" Frauen im Alter von fünf (jüngstes dokumentierte Alter der Mutter bei Geburt des Kindes) und 70 Jahren (ältestes dokumentiertes Alter einer Mutter bei Geburt des Kindes) für den Freistaat und Landkreisen kann er möglicherweise noch bekommen. Bei Nationalitäten wird es schon schwieriger, da diese bekanntlich nicht systematisch / detailliert erfasst werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Februar 2020)

> Bei Nationalitäten wird es schon schwieriger, da diese bekanntlich nicht systematisch / detailliert erfasst werden.


Die Staatsangehörigkeit steht in den Pässen, wird also auch beim Amt irgendwo gespeichert sein.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Staatsangehörigkeit steht in den Pässen, wird also auch beim Amt irgendwo gespeichert sein.



Sie wird allerdings nirgends mit der "Gebärfähigkeit" zusammengeführt. Einfach mal bei deinem nächsten Umzug darauf achten ... Dich fragt niemand nach dem Leistungsniveau deiner Lenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber eine zahlenmäßige Aufstellung der prinzipiell "gebärfähigen" Frauen im Alter von fünf (jüngstes dokumentierte Alter der Mutter bei Geburt des Kindes) und 70 Jahren (ältestes dokumentiertes Alter einer Mutter bei Geburt des Kindes) für den Freistaat und Landkreisen kann er möglicherweise noch bekommen.


Warum sollte er die bekommen, dass ganze ist wie immer reine Provokation, Es ist eine Missachtung der kleinen Anfragen, es ist Missachtung der Demokratie und genau der Weg, mit dem die AfD wie damals die Nazis. Was er will, ist ein Ariernachweis, Spalter



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie wird allerdings nirgends mit der  "Gebärfähigkeit" zusammengeführt. Einfach mal bei deinem nächsten Umzug  darauf achten ... Dich fragt niemand nach dem Leistungsniveau deiner  Lenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da die Spermienqualität abnimmt werden in der Richtung zuhauf untersuchungen geführt.  Aber natürlich würde ein rassistisch Völkischer Nazi niemals auf die idee kommen, beim Mann nach Spermienmengen zu fragen, .

Man muss diese Spalter einfach ignorieren, Es hat gar keinen Sinn auch nur über irgend ein Ströckchen dieser Deppen zu springen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man  eine Anfrage zur Schwanzlänge der AfD Angeordneten stellen.



Oder wie viele impotente AfD-Wähler es gibt. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie wird allerdings nirgends mit der "Gebärfähigkeit" zusammengeführt. Einfach mal bei deinem nächsten Umzug darauf achten ... Dich fragt niemand nach dem Leistungsniveau deiner Lenden.



Zumal es ja auch Frauen gibt, die keine Kinder bekommen können.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Die AfD hat nun  einen Holocausleugner als Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten aufgestellt.
AfD-Fraktion stellt Kandidat fuer Ministerpraesidenten-Wahl in Thueringen auf | MDR.DE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nun  einen Holocausleugner als Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten aufgestellt.
> AfD-Fraktion stellt Kandidat fuer Ministerpraesidenten-Wahl in Thueringen auf | MDR.DE


Also hier wird gerade der Herd der Gerüchteküche wieder eingeschaltet:

Der MDR schreibt:


> Einen Einblick in seine Einstellung zum politischen System in  Deutschland zeigte er vor wenigen Tagen. Kindervater kommentierte einen  Online-Beitrag des Publizisten Henryk. M. Broder zum  Holocaust-Gedenktag. Darin spricht der Kommentator von "Merkel-Regime"  und "Regime-Medien" und schreibt mit Bezug zur deutschen Nahost-Politik:  "Machen sie [Broder] nicht den gleichen Fehler wie die Medien und die  Historiker und nehmen die Deutschen dafür in Sippenhaft, was dieses  Regime tut." Es seien auch nicht "DIE DEUTSCHEN" gewesen, die "in  Auschwitz Wache standen." Der AfD-Kandidat bestätigte gegenüber MDR  THÜRINGEN, dass er der Verfasser des Kommentars ist. Er stehe zu seinen  Aussagen.


Wo leugnet er da irgendwas?
Er sagt nur, es wären nicht die deutschen gewesen, aber dass es nicht stattgefunden habe, behauptet er nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo leugnet er da irgendwas?
> Er sagt nur, es wären nicht die deutschen gewesen, aber dass es nicht stattgefunden habe, behauptet er nicht.



Also waren es Aliens oder was??
Er hat es nur nicht direkter formuliert um nicht noch extra Strafanzeigen wegen Volksverhetzung zu kassieren. 

Kein vernünftiger Mensch wird so einen Typen wählen. 
Wenn es also bei zwei Kandidaten bleibt, wird also Ramelow die Wahl im ersten Wahlgang gewinnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

> Wenn es also bei zwei Kandidaten bleibt, wird also Ramelow die Wahl im ersten Wahlgang gewinnen.


Aber nicht per absoluter Mehrheit, denn weder CDU noch AfD werden den wählen, wenn sie glaubwürdig bleiben wollen.
Wird dem FDP-Kandidaten zugute kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Es ist eine geheime Wahl. 
Da wird es also genug (min. 4) geben, die Ramelow wählen. Schließlich hat er schon 4 Jahre erfolgreich regiert.

Der FDP-Kandidat dritt nur und ausschließlich im 3. Wahlgang an, wenn der AfD-Kandidat bis dahin überlebt hat.
Einfach um diesem Stimmen wegzunehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Alleine wenn Jemand von Merkel-Regime und Regime- Medien spricht, weiß man doch mit welchen braunen Vollidioten und Gehirnamputierten man es zu tun hat.
Und natürlich wird die AfD Fraktion den wählen, sonst hätten sie ihn wohl kaum als Kandidaten vorgeschlagen!


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Die AfD hat aber nur 22 von 90 Sitzen. Sitzverteilung im Landtag in Thueringen nach der Landtagswahl 2019 | Statista


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist eine geheime Wahl.
> Da wird es also genug (min. 4) geben, die Ramelow wählen. Schließlich hat er schon 4 Jahre erfolgreich regiert.
> 
> Der FDP-Kandidat dritt nur und ausschließlich im 3. Wahlgang an, wenn der AfD-Kandidat bis dahin überlebt hat.
> Einfach um diesem Stimmen wegzunehmen.


Ziemlich unklug von dem FDP-Kandidaten.
Ich kann nur hoffen dass die CDU weder den AfD- noch den Linken-Kandidaten Ramelow wählt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Wen sollte sie sonst wählen, wenn es nur die beiden gibt? 

Die Linke ist eine deutlich bessere Option als die Nazipartei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wen sollte sie sonst wählen, wenn es nur die beiden gibt?
> 
> Die Linke ist eine deutlich bessere Option als die Nazipartei.



Wenn die CDU die Linke unterstützt ist die hoffentlich bei der nächsten Wahl unter 5 %. Dann lieber gar keinen Wählen und damit beide ablehnen. Die beiden Parteien haben völlig unterschiedliche Ziele.
Wieso hat die CDU nicht einen eigenen Kandidaten ins Rennen geschickt?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Wohnst du überhaupt in Thüringen?

Ramelow hat Thüringen stark gemacht und deshalb auch ein deutlich besseres Wahlergebnis für die Linke erzielt, als es in Sachsen der Fall war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wohnst du überhaupt in Thüringen?
> 
> Ramelow hat Thüringen stark gemacht und deshalb auch ein deutlich besseres Wahlergebnis für die Linke erzielt, als es in Sachsen der Fall war.



Nein, ich wohne nicht in Thüringen. Aber Konservativ (CDU) und Linke passen einfach nicht so gut zusammen. Wenn die CDU weiterhin existieren will und nicht der AfD alles überlassen will muss sich in ihrer Position bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Die Lösung ist aber nicht der AfD hinterherzulaufen. 

Denn dann gehen die Leute zu den Grünen.

Wobei es ganz interessant wäre, eine Regierung aus RGR mit CDU-Ministerpräsident zu haben. Dann wären alle bedient.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, ich wohne nicht in Thüringen.


Also mal Überheblichkeit eines Wessis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist aber nicht der AfD hinterherzulaufen.
> 
> Denn dann gehen die Leute zu den Grünen.


Dann sind es auch keine Konservativen mehr, wenn sie dann zu den Grünen gehen. Aber Höcke sollte man wirklich nicht hinterherlaufen, aber auch nicht den Linken. Die CDU sollte da bleiben wo sie ist, sie verliert sonst definitiv.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sind es auch keine Konservativen mehr, wenn sie dann zu den Grünen gehen.



Es sind einfach Realisten, die sich nicht an eine Partei gebunden haben.

Wenn die CDU den Klimawandel verschläft (siehe Kohle aktuell), muss man halt eine Partei wählen, die das nicht tut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sind einfach Realisten, die sich nicht an eine Partei gebunden haben.
> 
> Wenn die CDU den Klimawandel verschläft (siehe Kohle aktuell), muss man halt eine Partei wählen, die das nicht tut.



Also wenn diese Leute dann wirklich den Grünen Verbotskram wollen, dann gerne, aber die Mehrheit wird sich das nicht gefallen lassen.
Es wird eher zum Erstarken der AfD führen, die schon heute für das Autofahren Politik betreibt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Die Verbote hat sich VW usw. selbst eingebrockt. 

Wenn die die Werte eingehalten hätten und die nicht um 550% überschreiten würden, hätten wir die Probleme heute nicht. 
Die Fahrzeuge müssen auf Kosten der Firmen mit SCR nachgerüstet werden.

Dieselabgase - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Verbote hat sich VW usw. selbst eingebrockt.
> 
> Wenn die die Werte eingehalten hätten und die nicht um 550% überschreiten würden, hätten wir die Probleme heute nicht.
> Die Fahrzeuge müssen auf Kosten der Firmen mit SCR nachgerüstet werden.


Nein, ich meine die generellen Verbotsideen (nicht nur Autos) der Grünen in Kombination mit künstlichen Verteuerungen.
Das wird nicht lange Bestand haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Also wenn diese Leute dann wirklich den Grünen Verbotskram wollen, dann gerne, aber die Mehrheit wird sich das nicht gefallen lassen.



Die Grünen sind halt Realisten. Ohne Verbote geht es nicht.
Man muss die Industrie zwingen, geht nicht anders.
Ohne Zwang gäbe es heute noch kein Katalysator in Autos oder FCKW freie Kühlschränke.
Und das muss so weiter gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die generellen Verbotsideen (nicht nur Autos) der Grünen in Kombination mit künstlichen Verteuerungen.
> Das wird nicht lange Bestand haben.


ja welche denn?

Konkrete Beispiele und nicht nur die Popaganda deiner Nazipartei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ja welche denn?
> 
> Konkrete beispiele und nicht nur die Popaganda deiner Nazipartei.



Gleich mal für alle zum Mitschreiben: Ich bin weder in der AfD (hier von einigen Nazipartei genannt) noch habe ich die gewählt oder finanziell unterstützt.

zu den Verboten:
Ölheizungen
Verbrennungsmotoren
Eigentum in Berlin
Verteuerungen:
Strom
Treibstoffe
Kunststoffe
Flüge (eventuell verbieten sie die auch noch)

Und selbst fahren die dann fette Autos und fliegen durch die Gegend (z.B. zu Klimakonferenzen zum Rumbabbeln statt ne Videokonferenz zu machen).
Die Verbote müssen zuerst für die Politiker gelten. Ich wäre da für: Fahrverbot für die Grünen: Ab jetzt ÖPNV. Flugverbot; Nehmt die Bahn oder macht ne Videokonferenz


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Das machen nicht die Grünen sondern die Konzerne selbst. Nicht wegen dem Klima, sondern wegen ihrer eigenen Geldgier. 
Auch in Deutschland: Experten rechnen mit steigenden Spritpreisen
Zahlen von Vergleichsportal: Grosse Versorger erhoehen Strompreise | tagesschau.de

Die paar Euro beim Fliegen durch die CO2-Steuer kann man auch vernachlässigen. Da sind die Unterschiede deutlich größer je nachdem wann und auf welcher Webseite man bucht. 
Wirkliches Umdenken würde es erst bei 50% und mehr geben. 

Und die Grünen fordern gar kein Verbot:
Gruene Denkfabrik: Verbot von Verbrennern nur "Ultima Ratio" | heise online

Schau mal in andere Länder, da wurden die Verbote bereits beschlossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das machen nicht die Grünen sondern die Konzerne selbst. Nicht wegen dem Klima, sondern wegen ihrer eigenen Geldgier.
> Auch in Deutschland: Experten rechnen mit steigenden Spritpreisen
> Zahlen von Vergleichsportal: Grosse Versorger erhoehen Strompreise | tagesschau.de



Wir haben in Deutschland extrem hohe Stromkosten. Da ist der Staat maßgeblich für schuld.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2020)

Ölheizungen würde ich sofort verbieten. Blöd ist, dass die Regierung die Dinger sogar noch fördert. Völlig unlogisch.
Verbrennungsmotoren müssen auf jeden Fall verboten werden. Norwegen ist da schon weiter. 2025 machen die Norweger Schluss.
Wo wird denn Eigentum in Berlin verboten?

Strom sollten alle gleich bezahlen. Also auch die Firmen, die sich von der EEG Umlage befreien lassen.
Treibstoff kann nicht teuer genug sein. Ebenso sollte man die Subventionen abschaffen. Wieso kostet Diesel weniger als Benzin?
Kunststoff ist günstig. Sieht man ja an den Plastiktüten, die man hinterher geworfen bekommt.
Und dass Flüge unfassbar billig sind, steht ja außer Frage.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Februar 2020)

Wieso sind fast alle "Konservativen " auch noch Neoliberalen, die darauf hinarbeiten ihre eigene Landsleute.. die weniger haben ..es noch schlechter gehen soll   ist das ne Masche oder so?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

Dabei heißt "Konservativ" bewahrend. Die müssten sich also dem Namen nach für mehr Naturschutz, Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz einsetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ölheizungen würde ich sofort verbieten. Blöd ist, dass die Regierung die Dinger sogar noch fördert. Völlig unlogisch.
> Verbrennungsmotoren müssen auf jeden Fall verboten werden. Norwegen ist da schon weiter. 2025 machen die Norweger Schluss.
> Wo wird denn Eigentum in Berlin verboten?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so etwas lese fliegt mir echt das Blech weg!
Wenn man solche Forderungen aufstellt, sollte man vielleicht 2 min über die unmittelbaren Konsequenzen nachdenken, die wohl zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen führen würden.
Klar kann man so etwas fordern und damit Millionen von Arbeitslosen generieren und z.B. die Landbevölkerung und Pendler zum kompletten ausrasten bringen, aber schön darüber gesprochen zu haben.

Alleine die Chupze zu haben Norwegen mit Deutschland zu vergleichen, die 0,0% Autoindustrie haben, also dort auch keine Arbeitsplätze verlieren können und 95% ihres Stroms mit Wasserkraft herstellen können, ist an Kurzsichtigkeit nicht zu überbieten und dabei noch zu unterschlagen, dass dieses Land immer neue Ölfelder in Betrieb nimmt und durchaus CO2 Ausstoß dort fördert, wo es in seinem Interesse liegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

> Klar kann man so etwas fordern und damit Millionen von Arbeitslosen  generieren und z.B. die Landbevölkerung und Pendler zum kompletten  ausrasten bringen.


Und vor allem zur AfD, denn die entwickelt eine Art Gegenpol zu den verrückten Ideen der Grünen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Es geht darum alle Menschen bei einem ökologischen Umbau den wir beginnen müssen mitzunehmen und ihn so gut wie möglich abtzfedern, einige Grüne wissen das auch, andere eher weniger, genauso wie einige Forenmitglieder.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so etwas lese fliegt mir echt das Blech weg!
> Wenn man solche Forderungen aufstellt, sollte man vielleicht 2 min über die unmittelbaren Konsequenzen nachdenken, die wohl zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen führen würden.
> Klar kann man so etwas fordern und damit Millionen von Arbeitslosen generieren und z.B. die Landbevölkerung und Pendler zum kompletten ausrasten bringen, aber schön darüber gesprochen zu haben.



Hä? Was soll das Geheule wieder?
Natürlich muss man auch was machen. Günstiger Wohnraum. Vernünftige Bahnverbindungen. Umzug vereinfachen. Bundeseinheitliche Bildung.
Bevor du also Meckers -- erst mal denken. Das hilft.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine die Chupze zu haben Norwegen mit Deutschland zu vergleichen, die 0,0% Autoindustrie haben, also auch keine Arbeitsplätze dort verlieren können und 95% ihres Stroms mit Wasserkraft herstellen können, ist an Kurzsichtigkeit nicht zu überbieten und dabei noch zu unterschlagen, dass dieses Land immer neue Ölfelder in Betrieb nimmt und durchaus CO2 Ausstoß dort fördert, wo es in ihrem Interesse ist.



Was interessieren Arbeitsplätze in der Autoindustrie? Wie viele Arbeitskräfte haben wir denn in der Windkraft so verloren? Darüber redet niemand.
Man muss sich eben anpassen. Die Typen, die früher Kutschen gebaut haben, mussten sich auch neu orientieren.
Verbrennungsmotoren sind Geschichte. Ganz einfach. Der Individualverkehr ist Geschichte. Ganz einfach.
Du kannst ja gerne so weiter machen wie bisher. Wundere dich aber nicht, dass du demnächst 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge vor der Tür hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

> Der Individualverkehr ist Geschichte. Ganz einfach.


Blödsinn, der wird noch größer, vor allem weltweit, weil die Leute sich eben den Luxus leisten können.


> Du kannst ja gerne so weiter machen wie bisher. Wundere dich aber nicht,  dass du demnächst 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge vor der Tür hast.


Einfach hier nicht herkarren und hir nicht das gelbe vom Ei versprechen, dann kommen auch nicht so viele.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nun  einen Holocausleugner als Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten aufgestellt.



Die "Deutschen" sind nicht am Holocaust schuldig, genauso wenig wie "die Syrer" an Assads Präsidentschaft "schuldig" sind.
Und den Holocaust hat er damit nicht geleugnet, nicht mal annähernd.
Das ist wieder so eine verzerrte Tatsachendarstellung. Ich hab auch zum Brandner Zweitprofil ein wenig recherchiert und die Screenshots sehen stark nach Manipulation aus, bzw es ist zu 95% ein Fake Account.

Und genau das meine ich in dieser Debatte. Man diskreditiert sich mit albernen Unterstellungen, welche nicht belegbar sind, sich selbst und gibt der AfD immer mehr Stimmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine wenn Jemand von Merkel-Regime und Regime- Medien spricht, weiß man doch mit welchen braunen Vollidioten und Gehirnamputierten man es zu tun hat.



Sind wohl dieselben "Nasen", die bei jeder Gelegenheit von der NSAfD sprechen und damit diesen Zirkus befeuern.
Ich würde im Bezug auf die Nahost Politik durchaus auch von Merkel-Regime und Regime-Medien sprechen, denn die Medien waren bezüglich Irak, Afghanistan, Jemen, Ukraine usw. äußerst tendenziös.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was interessieren Arbeitsplätze in der Autoindustrie? Wie viele Arbeitskräfte haben wir denn in der Windkraft so verloren? Darüber redet niemand.



Genau so ist es. Lieber jetzt auf die Tube drücken als später dann hinten nach zu sein und das wegen ein bisschen besseren Wirtschaftszahlen. Ich wäre aber dafür den Verbrennungsmotor nicht zu verbieten, sondern endlich teurer zu machen.
Da gibt es so viele feine Stellschrauben die man drehen könnte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die "Deutschen" sind nicht am Holocaust schuldig, genauso wenig wie "die Syrer" an Assads Präsidentschaft "schuldig" sind.
> Und den Holocaust hat er damit nicht geleugnet, nicht mal annähernd.



Damals waren es aber schon "die deutschen", denn die haben zum Machtaufstieg Hitlers beigetragen und die Leute, die in den Legern die Leute ermordet haben waren meines Wissens auch Deutsche. Nur leben von denen heute fast keine mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

> Verbrennungsmotoren sind Geschichte. Ganz einfach. Der Individualverkehr ist Geschichte. Ganz einfach.



Dir ist mit solchen Aussagen echt nicht zu helfen, wenn du glaubst das ist mit einem Federstrich durchzusetzen, ganz zu schweigen davon, das der Verbrenner noch nicht am Ende ist
Coburg: Forscher sieht Zukunft fuer Verbrenner | Oberfranken ist echt, lebenswert und sinnlich

und sich Freiheit nicht einfach so einschränken lässt.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Die "Deutschen" sind nicht am Holocaust schuldig, genauso wenig wie "die Syrer" an Assads Präsidentschaft "schuldig" sind.
> Und den Holocaust hat er damit nicht geleugnet, nicht mal annähernd.
> Das ist wieder so eine verzerrte Tatsachendarstellung. Ich hab auch zum Brandner Zweitprofil ein wenig recherchiert und die Screenshots sehen stark nach Manipulation aus, bzw es ist zu 95% ein Fake Account.
> 
> Und genau das meine ich in dieser Debatte. Man diskreditiert sich mit albernen Unterstellungen, welche nicht belegbar sind, sich selbst und gibt der AfD immer mehr Stimmen.



Schuld ist so eine Sache, da es nur Individualschuld gibt und nach dieser Definition sind nicht alle Deutschen schuldig, sondern eher "nur" Hunderttausende, die sich als unmittelbare und mittelbare Täter schuldig gemacht haben, aber verantwortlich sind DIE DEUTSCHEN  auf alle Fälle, da es die übergroße Mehrheit schweigend hingenommen hat, ohne Widerstand zu leisten oder Fragen zu stellen und eine Fastmehrheit der Wähler, den Nazis den Weg zur Machtergreifung ermöglicht hat, obwohl sie mit ihren Absichten nicht wirklich hinter dem Berg gehalten haben.

Die verzerrrte Tatsachendarstellung betreibst wieder du und die AfD ist seit 3 Jahren gleichbleibend bei 15% braunen Sumpf, denn alle Lantagswahlergebnisse nach 2017, spiegeln 1 zu 1 das Ergebnis der Bundestagswahl wieder. Dein Ammenmärchen von immer mehr AfD Stimmen ist halt wieder Fake News oder deiner Bubble geschuldet, aber nicht mit Fakten belegbar.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> da es die übergroße Mehrheit schweigend hingenommen hat, ohne Widerstand zu leisten oder Fragen zu stellen und eine Fastmehrheit der Wähler, den Nazis den Weg zur Machtergreifung ermöglicht hat, obwohl sie mit ihren Absichten nicht wirklich hinter dem Berg gehalten haben.



Weil sie es sonst den Kopf gekostet hätte.. wir haben doch alle die Erfahrung mit Diktaturen - auch im nahen Osten - also ich weiß nicht wieso das in Deutschland anders gewesen sein sollte. Schau mal nach Nordkorea.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die verzerrrte Tatsachendarstellung betreibst wieder du...



Dann zeige mir doch mal, wo er den Holocaust leugnet, wenn er die Schuld beim Regime und deren Unterstützer sieht, aber nicht bei "den deutschen". Wie gesagt, argumentativ gesehen ist das schwach.



Don-71 schrieb:


> und die AfD ist seit 3 Jahren gleichbleibend bei 15% braunen Sumpf..



Wo ist der Kontext? Habe gar nicht von Wahlergebnissen gesprochen.
Zeige mit bitte den Abschnitt meines Beitrages wo ich Zahlen zu Wahlergebnissen poste.
Da wärst du wieder mal der Lüge überführt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

@HardwareHighlander  du solltest dich dringen mal mit der Geschichte beschäftigen:
Through the Darkest of Times durchgespielt: Schmerzhafte Geschichtsstunde | heise online




HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so eine verzerrte Tatsachendarstellung. Ich hab auch zum Brandner Zweitprofil ein wenig recherchiert und die Screenshots sehen stark nach Manipulation aus, bzw es ist zu 95% ein Fake Account.



Den Zweitaccount des Nazis gibt es wirklich. Da musst nur mal den Link aus dem Bericht eingeben.
Lässt sich allerdings nicht aufrufen, wenn man nicht in dem asozialen Netzwerk ist. 

@Don: Im Osten ist man bei 33-45% Naziquote in den Gemeinden.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nun  einen Holocausleugner als Gegenkandidaten bei der Wahl des Ministerpräsidenten aufgestellt.
> AfD-Fraktion stellt Kandidat fuer Ministerpraesidenten-Wahl in Thueringen auf | MDR.DE



Wir wollen mal fair bleiben: Wenn die AfD ausschließlich Nicht-Holocaustleugner/-relativierer aufstellen würde, gingen ihnen recht schnell die Kandidaten aus und sie wären außerdem viel zu sehr Mainstream.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @HardwareHighlander  du solltest dich dringen mal mit der Geschichte beschäftigen:



Meiner Meinung nach waren die Widerstandkämpfer die "Deutschen".




DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Zweitaccount des Nazis gibt es wirklich. Da musst nur mal den Link aus dem Bericht eingeben.



Muss mal auf Facebook schauen, dauert nen Moment, die Screenshots waren recht komisch.
Okay, bin gerade auf dem Profil, gibts wirklich!

Warum wird das nur von der Volksverpetzer diskutiert und ist nicht schon lange in aller Munde, etwa in den öffentlich rechtlichen?
Ok, zu Brandner muss ich mich wirklich korrigieren - ist ja unfassbar was auf dem Account für Schwachsinn steht...



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal fair bleiben: Wenn die AfD ausschließlich Nicht-Holocaustleugner/-relativierer aufstellen würde, gingen ihnen recht schnell die Kandidaten aus und sie wären außerdem viel zu sehr Mainstream.



Erkläre doch mal wo jetzt genau die Holocaustleugnung liegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. Februar 2020)

> Meiner Meinung nach waren die Widerstandkämpfer [!sic] die "Deutschen".


Da waren auch welche dabei, aber die Mehrheit in Deutschland hat das System des Nationalsozialismus unterstützt und ist definitiv nicht dagegen vorgegangen.
Über 40% der Wahlteilnehmer haben die NSDAP auch gewählt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist mit solchen Aussagen echt nicht zu helfen, wenn du glaubst das ist mit einem Federstrich durchzusetzen, ganz zu schweigen davon, das der Verbrenner noch nicht am Ende ist
> Coburg: Forscher sieht Zukunft fuer Verbrenner | Oberfranken ist echt, lebenswert und sinnlich
> 
> und sich Freiheit nicht einfach so einschränken lässt.


Hab ich ja letztens auch schon geschrieben im Bezug auf Biogas...

Wir sollten uns darauf einigen, dass die Zeit der fossilen Kraftstoffe vorbei ist.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (3. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Über 40% der Wahlteilnehmer haben die NSDAP auch gewählt.



Ja, das ist sicherlich richtig, wobei man aber nie weiß, wie die unter Druck standen.
Jedenfalls ist Brandner scheinbar wirklich ein Nazi-Schlechthin - wie Höcke - mit offenem Visier.
Dass jemand wie Brandner immer noch im Bundestag ist - ist schon fraglich. Der hätte gleich ganz aus dem Bundestag fliegen sollen...


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Warum wird das nur von der Volksverpetzer diskutiert und ist nicht schon lange in aller Munde, etwa in den öffentlich rechtlichen?
> Ok, zu Brandner muss ich mich wirklich korrigieren - ist ja unfassbar was auf dem Account für Schwachsinn steht...



Weil es vielleicht keiner weiß. 
Es gibt Millionen Accounts von Nazis und Vollidioten auf Facebook.

Die große Presse gibt es erst, wenn Brandner wegen Volksverhetzung angeklagt wird.
Dafür muss es aber erst mal Ermittlungen geben.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal wo jetzt genau die Holocaustleugnung liegt.



Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass ich mir etwas dabei gedacht habe, wenn ich im vorliegenden konkreten Fall die "Holocaust-Leugner" durch die "Holocaust-Relativierer" ergänzt habe.  

Als Holocaust bezeichnet man den Genozid an ca. sechs Millionen europäischen Juden *durch Deutsche* und ihre Helfer zwischen 1941 bis 1945.
Sicherlich war nicht jeder Deutsche beteiligt, sicherlich war nicht jeder Deutsche vollumfänglich informiert; aber der allgemeine Antisemitismus sowie die konkrete dahinter stehende Ideologie wurde von der großen Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung mitgetragen.
Jeder, der sich das Label "Stolzer Deutscher" an die Heldenbrust tackert, hat nicht die Option, nur die schönen Aspekte in sein persönliches Selbstaufwertungskonzept zu übernehmen. Die unschönen Seiten trägt man nun einmal auch mit.

Nebenbei bemerkt ist Herr Kindervater nicht nur ein Holocaust-Relativierer, sondern auch ein Idiot - jedenfalls so lange, bis er sich informiert hat, was "Sippenhaft" bedeutet. Allein der Umstand, dass er dem Herrn Broder (der auch nicht gerade durch fehlende Engstirnigkeit auffällt) an den Karren fahren will, entschuldigt weder das Eine noch das Andere.


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2020)

Sorry, aber mir geht das relativierende Geschwurbel etwas auf den Keks.
Mein Paps ist jetzt 88 Jährchen jung und ich habe sehr intensive Gespräche mit ihm über damals gehabt.
Selbst als 8jähriger hat er alles mitbekommen.
JEDER wirklich JEDER hat selbst in diesem Kaff im Hochschwarzwald, sozusagen in the middle of nirgendwo ganz genau gewußt, was mit den Juden passiert, schon zu Kriegsbeginn.

Und alle haben verblendet mitgejubelt und keine Sau hat Druck ausgeübt, dem Gröfaz zuzujubeln.
Die haben dank Volksempfänger und Zeitung ja alles geglaubt und in ihrer Wahrheit gelebt.
Das hat sich erst ab da geändert als es an die eigene Leber ging, als der ältere Bruder in Russland fiel, als es plötzlich nix mehr zu essen, es keine Kohlen zum heizen mehr gab un die Tiefflieger auf alles schossen, was auf dem Feldweg war.

Mein Paps sagt immer, jeder der heute sagt, das habe ich nicht gewußt, der lügt nicht, er verdrängt die Wahrheit, weil er sein eigenes Leben dann sonst nicht mehr ertragen könnten.

Da dürfte er nicht ganz unrecht haben....


----------



## HardwareHighlander (4. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass ich mir etwas dabei gedacht habe, wenn ich im vorliegenden konkreten Fall die "Holocaust-Leugner" durch die "Holocaust-Relativierer" ergänzt habe.



Ob das eine Relativierung ist, ist auch fraglich, würde ich im diesem speziellen Fall nicht so sehen.
Das ganze Volk für ein Verbrechen in Sippenhaft zu nehmen, womit sie nichts zu tun haben, halte ich immer für falsch.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich war nicht jeder Deutsche beteiligt, sicherlich war nicht jeder Deutsche vollumfänglich informiert; aber der allgemeine Antisemitismus sowie die konkrete dahinter stehende Ideologie wurde von der großen Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung mitgetragen.



Was ich persönlich für einen Irrglauben halte. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die unschönen Seiten trägt man nun einmal auch mit.



Menschen die heute geboren sind tragen diese unschönen Seiten aber nicht mehr mit sich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt ist Herr Kindervater nicht nur ein Holocaust-Relativierer, sondern auch ein Idiot - jedenfalls so lange, bis er sich informiert hat, was "Sippenhaft" bedeutet.



Ich sehe keine Kollektivhaftung von Nachfahren, die damit nichts zu tun haben.
Die Kollektivhaftung ist mit dem Tod der letzten Nazis meiner Meinung nach beendet.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ob das eine Relativierung ist, ist auch fraglich, würde ich im diesem speziellen Fall nicht so sehen.



Weil?



> Was ich persönlich für einen Irrglauben halte.



Weiiil?



> Menschen die heute geboren sind tragen diese unschönen Seiten aber nicht mehr mit sich.



Mit jedem Bekenntnis zum "Deutschsein" bekennt man sich für alles Gute und Schlechte, was Deutschland hervorgebracht hat, weil es Teil der deutschen Geschichte ist. Man kann sich da nicht nur die Sahnestücke heraussuchen - einmal ganz davon abgesehen, das sich die Ewiggestrigen explizit mit den unrühmlichen Punkten identifizieren, statt sie einfach nur auszublenden, wie es gewisse opportunistische Teile der denkfaulen und willensschwachen Bevölkerung gerne tun würden, damit sie im Wiederholungsfall wieder behaupten können, sie hätten nichts geahnt und nichts gewusst. So wiederholt sich nämlich Geschichte: Durch Verdrängung der Fehler.



> Ich sehe keine Kollektivhaftung von Nachfahren, die damit nichts zu tun haben.
> Die Kollektivhaftung ist mit dem Tod der letzten Nazis meiner Meinung nach beendet.



Wo haftest du denn? Wird dir zusammen mit Lagerwärtern und Kriegsverbrechern der Prozess gemacht? Wirst du zusammen mit selbigen eingesperrt?
(Ignoriert, dass die braunen Säcke meistens schon zu alt sind, um noch eine gescheite Haftstrafe anzutreten, geschweige denn sie abzubüßen ...)

Nein. Du sollst einfach nur anerkennen, das die Täter der selben Nationalität sind wie du. Und dafür musst du dich noch nicht einmal schämen, denn es geht nicht darum, die Schuld für vergangenes Unrecht zu übernehmen, sondern um Verantwortung, Gleichartiges in der Zukunft zu verhindern. Und das ist bei Deutschen, die sehenden Auges den gleichen Weg wie damals beschreiten, schlichtweg nicht der Fall.

Die Legende von der speziell deutschen Kollektivschuld ist ohnehin das Peinlichste, was der revisionistische Sektor nach Kriegsende fabriziert hat.
Angehöriger *aller* Nationalitäten müssen mit den dunklen Seiten ihrer Geschichte klar kommen. Dass wird das sehr bewusst und intensiv betreiben, ist keine Schwäche, sondern eine Stärke. Wir machen uns nicht lächerlich wie beispielsweise die Türkei, die den Völkermord an den Armeniern wider aller Beweise leugnet, oder wie die USA, bei denen ein komplett hirnentkernter Vollpfosten ins Amt gewählt werden kann, der - unter anderem - beim martialischen Aufmarsch von Neonazis, Ku-Kluxern und ähnlichem Gesocks meint, dass darunter sicherlich auch viele anständige Leute sind.

Und wenn wir das Moralische mal ganz außen vor lassen, die Sache rein utilitaristisch sehen und uns nicht ganz dumm anstellen, können wir uns als Nation mit Verweis auf unsere jüngere Geschichte sogar trefflich aus vielen unangenehmen Dingen heraushalten, ohne dass es noch jemand wagen würde, öffentlich Anstoß daran zu nehmen. Dass Argument, dass wir alles nur irgendwie Mögliche vermeiden, um nicht noch einmal die Welt mit Krieg zu überziehen, ist einfach unschlagbar. Dafür nimmt die Weltgemeinschaft gerne in Kauf, wenn die Bundresrepupe mal alle Fünfe gerade sein lässt.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit jedem Bekenntnis zum "Deutschsein" bekennt man sich für alles Gute und Schlechte, was Deutschland hervorgebracht hat, weil es Teil der deutschen Geschichte ist. Man kann sich da nicht nur die Sahnestücke heraussuchen - einmal ganz davon abgesehen, das sich die Ewiggestrigen explizit mit den unrühmlichen Punkten identifizieren, statt sie einfach nur auszublenden, wie es gewisse opportunistische Teile der denkfaulen und willensschwachen Bevölkerung gerne tun würden, damit sie im Wiederholungsfall wieder behaupten können, sie hätten nichts geahnt und nichts gewusst. So wiederholt sich nämlich Geschichte: Durch Verdrängung der Fehler.




Ich hatte schon mal auf der Arbeit(pflegeheim) paar Waffen SS Opa´s gepflegt, da sagte mir einer:

Mit dem wissen Heute hätte er bestimmt nicht gemacht, und das er Damals sehr Jung und Dumm war...wollte er auch nicht als Entschuldigung nehmen(der war nur Panzer Funker gewesen) 
es waren ja auch Sehr Gebildeter Menschen mit dabei gewesen die das unterstützt und mitgemacht haben, wichtig ist nur das die jetzige Generation und die Zukünftige es nicht Vergessen oder Verdrängen,
denn so was könnte sich wiederholen und die Menschen in Mitte von 20te Jahrhundert waren auch nicht Unwissend und Blöd.


----------



## IguanaGaming (5. Februar 2020)

Im Bezug auf das was hier läuft, ist im Grunde wie seit eh und je, alles nur Kausalität. Solang die breite Masse hier sich nicht bewusst wird auf was unser Leben in Deutschland, Europa und dem Rest der Industrienationen, sowie nun auch den Schwellenländern beruht. Wird sich das Rad der Geschichte für uns auch immer wieder von vorne drehen. Hier ein paar Denkansätze für Euch. Denn wir stehen nach 1939, 1914 und 1815, sowie allem was davor war, wieder einmal an selbigen Punkt ! Ohne das wir alle, egal ob politisch links, rechts oder die goldene Mitte, wieder einmal etwas aus unseren Fehlen gelernt hätten.



> „Es herrscht Klassenkrieg, richtig, aber es ist meine Klasse, die Klasse der Reichen, die Krieg führt, und wir gewinnen" - Warren Buffet, NY Times 26.11.2006 - Warren Buffett – Wikiquote





> Divide et impera ist eine Redewendung; sie empfiehlt, eine zu besiegende oder zu beherrschende Gruppe in Untergruppen mit einander widerstrebenden Interessen aufzuspalten. Dadurch soll erreicht werden, dass die Teilgruppen sich gegeneinander wenden, statt sich als Gruppe vereint gegen den gemeinsamen Feind zu stellen. - Divide et impera – Wikipedia





> Rohstoffe und Konflikte: Rohstoffvorkommen und -verteilung - BICC 01/2012 Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung
> 
> Die Menschen der sogenannten industrialisierten, entwickelten Welt, vornehmlich also in Nordamerika, Europa und Japan – ungefähr zwanzig Prozent der Weltbevölkerung – verbrauchen rund achtzig Prozent der weltweiten Ressourcen und siebzig Prozent der Energie. Immer mehr Länder haben steigende Verbrauchsraten, allen voran China, aber auch andere Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländer sind in den vergangenen Jahren vermehrt auf dem Rohstoffmarkt aktiv. Hinzu kommt, dass der technologische Fortschritt vor allem in der Informations- und Kommunikationsbranche und die dadurch ausgelöste Nachfrage nach seltenen Rohstoffen (Tantalum, Seltene Erden) zu einer Verknappung derselben geführt hat.
> 
> ...





> Ökologischer Fußabdruck - Alle Ressourcen für 2018 aufgebraucht - ZDF 01.05.2018
> 
> Deutschland überzieht ab morgen sein ökologisches Konto für 2018 und lebt auf Pump. Ausbaden müssten das nachfolgende Generationen und die Menschen im Süden, sagen Umweltschützer.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0z7ijKgsBK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvQojv9zJog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Egon Bahr hat die Schüler nach drei Sätzen in der Tasche. Weil er Humor hat. Als Michael Braun von der Ebert-Gedenkstätte ihm wortreich das Gästebuch anreicht, in das der 91-Jährige seine Unterschrift setzen möge, fragt Bahr nur: "Sie sind sich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich meinen Namen noch schreiben kann, stimmt's?" Die Zwölftklässler des Bunsen-Gymnasiums sind hingerissen von Bahrs Schlagfertigkeit.
> 
> Doch dann legt der SPD-Grande los. 45 Minuten lang spricht er gestern Morgen frei und ohne Pause. Aber nicht über Willy Brandt, nicht über die Neue Ostpolitik, wie alle erwartet hatten - sondern über Krieg und Frieden. "Hitler bedeutet Krieg", habe sein Vater 1933 zu ihm gesagt. Als Heranwachsender habe er das nicht geglaubt. Und so sei das jetzt wieder: "Ich, ein alter Mann, sage euch, dass wir in einer Vorkriegszeit leben." Und die jungen Leute, sagte er, würden es ihm nicht glauben.
> 
> Der wichtigste Tipp Bahrs an die Schüler? "In der internationalen Politik geht es nie um Demokratie oder Menschenrechte. Es geht um die Interessen von Staaten. Merken Sie sich das, egal, was man Ihnen im Geschichtsunterricht erzählt." Das werden die Schüler sicher nie vergessen. - https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/heid...Schueler-Es-kann-Krieg-geben-_arid,18921.html



Wir haben alle auf diesem Planeten nicht wirklich etwas aus zwei Weltkriegen gelernt und solang wir alle bei dem (teile&herrsche) Spiel hier jeden Tag business as usual mitspielen. Werden wir für unsere Ignoranz, auf Grundlage der Kausalität unserer Lebensweise, wie immer in der Geschichte, früher oder später für diese auch zur Verantwortung gezogen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZUJxu6Lt74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Der exklusivste Club der Welt und seine dunkle Vergangenheit 05.08.2013 - Berner Zeitung
> Hintergrund. Der Turm von Basel ist der Sitz der Bank für Internationalen Zahlungsausgleich. Was hinter seinen Mauern geschieht, ist ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis. Die Organisation soll eine Nazivergangenheit haben.
> 
> Er ist mitten in der Stadt – und doch unerreichbar: Das Gebäude der Bank für Internationalen Zahlungsausgleich (BIZ) wird auch der «Turm von Basel» genannt. Der Bau aus den 70er-Jahren liegt direkt neben dem Hauptbahnhof am Centralplatz 2 und ist eines der Wahrzeichen der Stadt. Trotzdem bekommt kaum jemand sein Inneres zu Gesicht. Der Zugang beschränkt sich weitgehend auf die rund 600 BIZ-Mitarbeiter und Angestellten von Notenbanken.
> ...





> George Friedman ist ein US-amerikanischer Geostratege und Sicherheitsexperte, Politologe und Publizist. Er gründete 1996 das private Beratungsinstitut Stratfor und trat im Mai 2015 als CEO zurück. 2015 gründete er die Firma Geopolitical Futures. - https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Friedman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsere vermeintliche Demokratie ist nur Schall und Rauch. Wüsste aber auch ein jeder wenn er sich denn mal mit seiner Lebensweise hier und den (innen- sowie den weltweiten geopolitischen) Konsequenzen, einmal befassen würde. Aber solang "die da oben" ja an allem Schuld sind und jeder hier jeden Tag das/ deren Spiel mitspielt, solang wird sich auch nichts ändern. Aber das hat halt seinen Preis und der heißt das unser tägliches Disneyland auf Kosten der restlichen Welt ein jähes Ende finden wird oder wir zahlen halt bald wieder den Preis, den unsere Groß- sowie Urgroßeltern schon gezahlt haben. Liegt bei jedem einzelnen hier und an sonst niemandem. Denn wir alle sind das System.



> "Durch die Aufspaltung der Wähler in das politische Parteiensystem können wir sie dazu bringen, ihre Energie für Kämpfe aufzubrauchen; für Fragen, die keinerlei Bedeutung haben." - Montagu Collet Norman. Gouverneur der Bank of England von 1920-1944, bei einer Ansprache vor der Bankiersvereinigung in New York 1944
> 
> Das Zitat des Gouverneurs der Bank Of England ist schon etwas älter. Ich übersetze es deshalb mal mit meinen Worten...
> Der Mann sagt: Gebt den Leuten ein Spielzeug, mit dem sie sich lange genug beschäftigen können, gebt ihnen „Politische Parteien“!
> ...



Könnt ja mal zu dem netten Herren hier, des letzten Quotes, recherchieren. Gerade im Bezug auf Reichsbank, Schachtschneider, Nazi Gold, der Schweiz und dem oben geposteten Artikel bezüglich der BIZ.


----------



## IguanaGaming (6. Februar 2020)

Denn wie man bekanntlich weis, Geld stinkt nicht. Hat sich bis dato nicht wirklich etwas dran geändert. Willkommen in der Matrix.



> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq-fmTdPdeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls euch mal langweilig ist und bei Netflix nix läuft. Tja und was hat dies jetzt alles mit der AFD, Libyen, Syrien, den Flüchtlingswellen aus Afrika, dem nahen/ mittleren Osten, dem Liter Benzin in eurem Auto, dem Liter Kerosin im Flugzeug oder dem Liter Diesel in den Frachtpötten, die uns jedweden Scheiß im Überfluss vom anderen Ende der Welt hierher karren und einer Kanzlerin die sich im Sep. 2015 vor die Kameras stellt und sagt, Flüchtlinge aller Welt ihr könnt zu uns kommen, während die AFD bei 4% rum dümpelt, zu tun ? Fragen über Fragen !






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj6fTr4JuqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Banken-Skandale, Immobilien-Spekulanten, Militär-Diktaturen, US-Imperialismus, Rassismus, Irak-Krieg, Öl-Desaster … bis zu Massen-Tierhaltung, Gen-Manipulation und moderner Sklaverei. Einige Begriffe scheinen aus der Sicht einer möglichst sozial orientierten Gesellschaft nicht motivierend. Da wundert es nicht, dass plötzlich ein [zu] kurzer Ansatz über Konsum und Macht in neoliberalen Strukturen logischerweise schnell sehr deutlich wird. Von Martin Reiter 15.05.2010
> 
> „Konsumfaschismus bezeichnet das „neoliberale Regime“ der unsichtbaren Hand im freien Markt. Diese „Hand“ hat ihre Arbeitslager in der „dritten Welt“, ihre Paladine in Form von freiheitlichen Politikern in der „ersten Welt“ und die randalierenden bzw. mordenden „Massen“ sind die von Gier und Wettbewerb getriebenen Konsumenten …
> 
> ...



Glaubt ja gar nicht wie ich euch, teile und herrsche Opfer und weltweiten Konsumnazis, liebe ... nicht ! Zum Glück ist der Scheiß hier bald vorbei, dieses mal hoffentlich endgültig und falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt haben sollte, KAUSALITÄT ! tolles Wort, solltet ihr euch merken !


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Kollektivhaftung von Nachfahren, die damit nichts zu tun haben.
> Die Kollektivhaftung ist mit dem Tod der letzten Nazis meiner Meinung nach beendet.



Für die damaligen schon.
Für die aktuellen nicht. 
Schau mal nach Thüringen. 

Oder um es mit den Ärzten zu sagen:
Deine Schuld - YouTube (2003)


----------



## IguanaGaming (6. Februar 2020)

Keiner eine Meinung zu dem was ich gepostet habe ? schade ... Habt doch zu sonst allem ne Meinung. Im Grunde seid ihr doch net besser wie eure Groß- und Urgroßeltern, genauso kack ignorant und hochmütig und das quer durch alle politischen teile und herrsche Schichten in unserer tollen Scheindemokratie. Aber spielt ruhig weiter das Spiel mit. Werdet bald wieder einmal erleben was ihr davon habt und dann könnt ihr mit dem Finger wieder auf sonst wen, als wie auf euch selbst zeigen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Keiner eine Meinung zu dem was ich gepostet habe ?



zu dem Unsinn, was du da postest, willst du echt eine Meinung hören?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Zurindest gibt es jetzt bald Neuwahlen in Thüringen. 
Kemmerich hat seinen Rücktritt angekündigt. Landtag Thueringen: Ministerpraesident Thomas Kemmerich will zuruecktreten | ZEIT ONLINE
Er hat damit mindestens 3 Rekorde aufgestellt:
1. MP der von Faschisten gewählt wurde
MP einer 5% Partei
Kürzeste Amtszeit mit  25 Stunden

Damit hat er es dann wohl obwohl er vorher völlig unbekannt war, in die Geschichtsbücher geschafft. 
Er tauchte nicht mal in den Umfragen zum MP auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Thueringentrend: Linke bleibt laut Umfrage staerkste Kraft in Thueringen - CDU unter 20 Prozent | MDR.DE


----------



## Don-71 (6. Februar 2020)

Er ist noch nicht zurückgetreten, zumindestens gibt es das noch nicht schriftlich.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

Ja, weil die Frage wie er geht noch offen ist.
Neuwahl oder Vertrauensfrage


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2020)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Denn wie man bekanntlich weis, Geld stinkt nicht.


Ich weiß gar nicht warum dieser dämliche Spruch immer zitiert wird.
Geld stinkt! Da sind Keime, Dreck und sogar Reste von Drogen dran.
Von der Ethik mal abgesehen, was für Geld alles gemacht wird.

Topic: Ab erstem Tag als Regierungschef: Kemmerich bekommt mindestens 93.000 Euro - n-tv.de

Da kann man auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, weil die Frage wie er geht noch offen ist.
> Neuwahl oder Vertrauensfrage



Ich würde an Kämmerichs Stelle jetzt nicht zurücktreten, sondern die Vertrauensfrage stellen. Wenn dann die CDU, die FDP und die AfD zustimmen würde ich einfach bleiben.


----------



## IguanaGaming (6. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> zu dem Unsinn, was du da postest, willst du echt eine Meinung hören?



Dann solltest du dich vielleicht einmal mit dem Kram auseinandersetzen, den ich hier euch gepostet habe. Dann hättest du vielleicht auch ne Ahnung von was ich hier eigentlich schreibe. Aber ich gehe davon aus, wie bei so vielen anderen die letzten Jahre, das dich das alles nicht wirklich juckt. Dementsprechend dreht sich ja auch alle paar Dekaden das Rad der Geschichte von vorne für uns. Daher seid ihr auf Grundlage unser aller Lebensweise nicht wirklich besser wie die Generationen vor uns. Denn von "ich höre, sehe und ich weis von nichts" ändert sich leider nix zum besseren. Würde euch ja alle mal gerne in die Krisengebiete der Welt schicken, woher wir unsere Rohstoffe, sowie unsere Lebens- und Genußmittel im Überfluss jeden Tag beziehen. Vielleicht versteht ihr dann um was es für uns geht.

Denn wer von uns (eine Milliarde in den Industrienationen, vier Milliarden in den Schwellenländern) wird in Zukunft das Pfund Kaffee, Kakao, Bananen, Avocados, Ananas, den Liter Erdöl, das Erdgas, die Tonne Eisenerz, Kupfer, Zinn, Blei, Gold, Platin, Silber, Bauxit usw usf. für lau bekommen. Denn um was anderes ging es schon in den letzten beiden Weltkriegen und allem was davor war, nicht. Der Tag der Abrechnung wird bald wieder einmal kommen und ist mit der AFD innenpolitisch, auch nur ein Symptome dessen. Deshalb habt ihr alle quer durch die Bank nicht wirklich was aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt. Solang wir alle die Ursache nicht bekämpfen und die wäre unser aller Lebensweise auf die regional lebensnotwendigsten, im Einklang mit der Natur, Ressourcen zu beschränken und dies nicht nur bei uns, sondern weltweit.

Denn ihr denkt und glaubt das die letzten beiden Weltkriege so ein Kaiser/Hitler Ding waren. Ne war es nämlich nicht. Sondern es ging wie die Jahrhunderte zuvor schon zwischen den Kolonialmächten, um die weltweite Kontrolle der Ressourcen, für unseren ignoranten und hemmungslosen way of life, auf Kosten der restlichen Welt. Und wie die Geschichte immer wieder aufzeigte, kam immer wer, der von dem weltweiten ausgebeuteten Rohstoffkuchen von Mensch und Natur, ein ebenso großes Stück bzw. gleich den ganzen Kuchen kontrollieren wollte. Denn wer hat denn bitte vor dem ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg die Kontrolle über die weltweiten Ressourcen gehabt und genau an diesem Status Quo wollten Kaiser und Hitler Deutschland damals rütteln. Mit den Schwellenländern sind wir nun wieder einmal an selbigen Punkt angelangt und um was anderes geht es nicht in den zuvor geposteten Videos. 

Daher liegt alles bei euch ob ihr euren ignoranten Kopf aus dem Allerwertesten ziehen wollt und entsprechende Verantwortung für eure Lebensweise übernehmt. Oder wieder einmal dumm und ignorant untergehen wollt. Denn genau darauf läuft es  hinaus und kann euch verraten, einige wenige werden dementsprechend wieder einmal über eure Ignoranz diesbezüglich, feucht fröhlich abfeiern.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum dieser dämliche Spruch immer zitiert wird.
> Geld stinkt!



war auch ironisch gemeint, solltest dir dazu mal die ARD Doku die ich darunter gepostet habe anschauen bzw. am besten alles und dich dann nochmal melden


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde an Kämmerichs Stelle jetzt nicht zurücktreten, sondern die Vertrauensfrage stellen. Wenn dann die CDU, die FDP und die AfD zustimmen würde ich einfach bleiben.



Taktik, Strategie

Ich hab dich schonmal gefragt


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Die Mehrheit ist für einen Rücktritt. ARD-DeutschlandTrend extra: Mehrheit befuerwortet Kemmerichs Ruecktritt | tagesschau.de
Dazu ist interessant, dass 62% der FDP-Wähler mit einer Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD anbandeln.

Kein  Wunder, das jetzt die Leute massenweise bei der Linken eintreten, um bei den Neuwahlen Ramelow zu unterstützen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit ist für einen Rücktritt. ARD-DeutschlandTrend extra: Mehrheit befuerwortet Kemmerichs Ruecktritt | tagesschau.de
> Dazu ist interessant, dass 62% der FDP-Wähler mit einer Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD anbandeln.
> 
> Kein  Wunder, das jetzt die Leute massenweise bei der Linken eintreten, um bei den Neuwahlen Ramelow zu unterstützen.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie viele da eintreten werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Grünen fordern gar kein Verbot:
> Gruene Denkfabrik: Verbot von Verbrennern nur "Ultima Ratio" | heise online
> 
> Schau mal in andere Länder, da wurden die Verbote bereits beschlossen.



"Die Grünen" machen das noch nicht, aber bei zunehmend mehr Grünen werden Rufe nach Verboten oder zumindest Teilverboten laut. Neuzulassungsbeschränkungen, E-Auto-Quoten, unterschiedliche Tempolimits, milliardenschwere Subventionen für die (Batterie-)Autoindustrie, etc.. Die noch vor ein paar Jahren übliche Zurückhaltung, Technologieneutralität und Konzentration auf EE ist leider Geschichte.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei heißt "Konservativ" bewahrend. Die müssten sich also dem Namen nach für mehr Naturschutz, Umweltschutz und Klimaschutz einsetzen.



Die Union kümmert sich nur um ihre eigene Klientel. Konserviert werden sollen das Vororthäusschen mit 2-3 Autos und das Depot mit Aktien von Stromkonzernen, Waffenherstellern, Autoproduzenten, Chemieindustrie, etc. und parallel die hochindustrialisierter Landwirtschaft. Und natürlich die ethnische Zusammensetzung der Dorfbevölkerung.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so etwas lese fliegt mir echt das Blech weg!
> Wenn man solche Forderungen aufstellt, sollte man vielleicht 2 min über die unmittelbaren Konsequenzen nachdenken, die wohl zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen führen würden.
> Klar kann man so etwas fordern und damit Millionen von Arbeitslosen generieren und z.B. die Landbevölkerung und Pendler zum kompletten ausrasten bringen, aber schön darüber gesprochen zu haben.



Stand da ein Zeitplan dran? Nein. Also erst Hirn einschalten, dann Blech fliegen lassen oder eben nicht. Denn deine Millionen von Arbeitslosen (real eher <1 Million, wenn auch deutlich 6-stellig) werden ihren heutigen Job so oder so verlieren, weil dieser Job in 20-30 Jahren nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Man kann diese Zeit jetzt entweder mit teuren Subventionen ein paar Jahre hinauszögern, oder man kann mit weitaus weniger Geld neue Jobs in Zukunftsbranchen. Leider ist ersteres der typisch deutsche Weg. (Siehe Kohleförderung, Kohleverstromung, Solarenergie und Windkraft)




HardwareHighlander schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sicherlich richtig, wobei man aber nie weiß, wie die unter Druck standen.



1932 hatte die NSDAP nur eingeschränkt Möglichkeiten, Macht auszuüben (und die Kader der KPD waren am anderen Ende auch nicht zimperlich), es haben also 33% der Deutschen freiwillig für sie gestimmt. Und in den folgenden Jahren ist der offene Zuspruch deutlich schneller auf 101% gestiegen, als das allein mit Propaganda und systematischer Verfolgung von radikalen Gegnern zu erklären ist. Breite Massen haben angefangen zu jubeln, weil sie die Politik der Nazis in den 30ern begeistert hat. Genaue Zahlen sind natürlich schwer zu sagen, aber verglichen mit der recht bescheidenen Position 32, die eben schon einem 1/3 Anteil wiederspiegelte, kann man wohl sehr sicher von >50% Zustimmung zu den Nazis in Hochzeiten ausgehen. Ich würde kurz vor Kriegsbeginn sogar auf 60-80% unter den noch Wahlberechtigten tippen.




Threshold schrieb:


> zu dem Unsinn, was du da postest, willst du echt eine Meinung hören?



Die Forenregeln haben dazu eine recht klare Meinung...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie viele da eintreten werden.


Die Frage ist eher, wo die austreten werden, oder ob es junge Leute sind, die bisher nicht politisch aktiv waren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wo die austreten werden, oder ob es junge Leute sind, die bisher nicht politisch aktiv waren.



Wenn ihnen dann zukünftig von den Linken was enteignet wird werden die sich das auch anders überlegen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Was soll ihnen denn enteignet werden, wenn ihnen gar keine Immobilien-Konzerne gehören? Die meisten haben nicht mal ein  Haus. 
In Berlin sind 80% der Einwohner Mieter und profitieren vom Mietendeckel.

Und diejenigen, die ein neugebautes oder saniertes Haus haben, sind oft faktisch enteignet, weil dieses zu großen Teilen noch der Bank gehört.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

> In Berlin sind 80% der Einwohner Mieter und profitieren vom Mietendeckel.


Denkt man erstmal, dass dadurch aber noch mehr Mangel entsteht und damit der Preis sich indirekt erhöht, weil die Wohnungen zum gleichen Preis vermietet werden, aber z.B. in schlechterem Zustand, merkt man erst später. Neue Investitionen wird es da eh nicht geben, mehr Wohnungen werden also nicht gebaut werden.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Es gibt oft sogar Wohnungen. Einfach mal schauen, wie viel Häuser leerstehen. Diese müssen nur halt renoviert und vermietet werden.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn ihnen dann zukünftig von den Linken was enteignet wird werden die sich das auch anders überlegen.



Wo wollen die Linken denn einen normalen Bürger enteignen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt oft sogar Wohnungen. Einfach mal schauen, wie viel Häuser leerstehen. Diese müssen nur halt renoviert und vermietet werden.


Wird halt nicht passieren, wenn man die Vermieter vergrault. Dann will man enteignen, dann werden die Wohnungen beim Staat auch vergammeln.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Nö. Weil die dann einfach auf Staatskosten saniert werden.
Das ganz wird dann mit der Miete verrechnet.

Bei uns liegt die Miete bei 5,5€ / m². Es ist also möglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nö. Weil die dann einfach auf Staatskosten saniert werden.
> Das ganz wird dann mit der Miete verrechnet.



Träum weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn ihnen dann zukünftig von den Linken was enteignet wird werden die sich das auch anders überlegen.



Die CDU ist auch nicht am Ende weil sie für Tagebau, Autobahnen etc enteignet hat


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Träum weiter.



Wird schon gemacht. Wenn man halt in seinen rechten Traumwelten lebt, bekommt man das nicht mit.

Falko Drossmann: Erstmals Zwangsvermietung von Leerstand – Hinz&Kunzt
Ist zwar Hamburg, aber da war die Linke nie in der Regierung.

Wird aber spannend, wie sich die aktuelle politische Lage auf die Landtagswahl in Hamburg am 23.02. auswirkt. 
Die wird voraussichtlich noch eher stattfinden, als die Neuwahlen in Thüringen. Denn dafür müssen schließlich erst mal ein Termin gefunden und Wahlzettel gedruckt werden.
In der aktuellen (6.2.) Umfrage zu Hamburg, ist die FDP gleich mal auf 5% abgestützt und könnte damit auch an der 5%-Hürde scheitern. Buergerschaftswahl Hamburg: Wahlumfrage vom 06.02.2020 von Infratest dimap | Sonntagsfrage #hhwahl


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

3-2-1 und jetzt alle: aber der Sozialismus hat ja noch nie funktioniert


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> 3-2-1 und jetzt alle: aber der Sozialismus hat aber noch nie funktioniert



Hat er auch noch nie.
Immer wieder die gleichen Rufe nach dem echten Sozialismus oder auch dem demokratischen, das Ende kann man schon voraussagen: Diktatur


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Gute Gesundheit und Sozial Politik ist ja auch für einige Linksextrem.. ^^


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gute Gesundheit und Sozial Politik ist ja auch für einige Linksextrem.. ^^



Waaas? Und angemessene Löhne auch noch oder wie? Hä Erbschaftssteuer? Reformierung der Parteienfinanzierung und des Wahlsystems? Finanztransaktionsteuer auch? Echt jetz? Wir ham doch (außerdie15Milliarden,aberdaswarungeplant) nix.

Dieser Beitrag könnte Übertreibungen und starke Vereinfachungen [HÄDSE!111] enthalten.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Februar 2020)

Metaltyp schrieb:


> Waaas? Und angemessene LÃ¶hne auch noch oder wie? HÃ¤ Erbschaftssteuer? Reformierung der Parteienfinanzierung und des Wahlsystems? Finanztransaktionsteuer auch? Echt jetz? Wir ham doch (auÃŸerdie15Milliarden,aberdaswarungeplant) nix.
> 
> Dieser Beitrag kÃ¶nnte Ãœbertreibungen und starke Vereinfachungen [HÃ„DSE!111] enthalten.





+ Gute Gesundheitssystem und für eine Bessere und menschenwürdige Pflege,
aber vlt haben einige "konservativen"  ja Pflegeimmobilien/unternehmen in seinem Portfolio und braucht die Rendite.  

btw eigene  Angehörigen pflegen macht arm 

Sogar bei der Charite läuft net rund. 
Google News - UEbersicht


43 Einsaetze pro Tag: Feuerwehr muss wegen Pflegenotstand einspringen

Ich musste auch einmal Anrufen + die Polizei, hatte Spätdienst bei einem Kunden gehabt(erster und letzte mal dort gewesen)... dann haben sich deren Personal  bei mir Telefonisch krank gemeldet und die Frühdienst hat sich verpisst und die Pflegeleitung hat null reagiert, war dann alleine Für 44 Leuten in 2 Etagen verteilt und die Polizisten haben auch mit geholfen und angepackt bis die Nachtwache kam.


----------



## Metaltyp (6. Februar 2020)

Der konservativ Neoliberale denkt sich nun mal "Menschenwürde? Ja was würde er denn, der Mensch? Kann jemand für mich den Satz vollenden? Du da! Lümmel! Sprich!"


----------



## DKK007 (6. Februar 2020)

Der ist gut: https://www.horizont.net/agenturen/kommentare/heimat-und-die-fdp-wie-ein-wahlplakat-nachtraeglich-zur-lachnummer-wird-180642
Wurde gerade auch von Nuhr im Ersten auseinander genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wahlplakat ist echt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Wahlplakat ist echt.


Das war doch nur ein Fake für den Wahlkampf. In Wirklichkeit hat Kemmerich volles Haar und die Glatze war nur vorgetäuscht
"Das war nur, damit mich die AfD waehlt!": Kemmerich reisst kuenstliche Glatze vom Kopf und zeigt sein wundervoll wallendes Haar


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2020)

Und der Postillon ist ne seriöse Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und der Postillon ist ne seriöse Seite.



Im direkten Vergleich zu, sagen wir mal, PI-News auf jeden Fall!

Beim Postillion sind sich die Leser (und mit Einschränkung vielleicht sogar einige Autoren) zumindest bewusst, dass dort Unfug steht. Davon würde ich bei einige Trendmagazinen der Neuen Rechten (Was ist an denen eigentlich neu? Das ist ohne zeitliche Unterbrechung der gleiche Scheiß wie früher!) nicht ausgehen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Beim Postillion sind sich die Leser zumindest bewusst, dass dort Unfug steht.


Das nimmst Du jetzt bitte sofort zurück. Die politischen Artikel sind kein Unfug, sondern treffende satirische Artikel. Und in der Regel nicht einmal stark übertreibend.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das nimmst Du jetzt bitte sofort zurück. Die politischen Artikel sind kein Unfug, sondern treffende satirische Artikel.



Und damit Unfug, eben nicht seriös, ist auch der Eulenspiegel oder die Titanic nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das nimmst Du jetzt bitte sofort zurück. Die politischen Artikel sind kein Unfug, sondern treffende satirische Artikel. Und in der Regel nicht einmal stark übertreibend.



Ich nehme gar nichts zurück! Das wäre nämlich Selbstbestechung, und dagegen bin ich immun.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und damit Unfug, eben nicht seriös, ist auch der Eulenspiegel oder die Titanic nicht.



Wer ist seriöser: Der, welcher Unsinn schreibt und es ernst meint oder derjenige, der Unsinn schreibt und es nicht ernst meint?

Eben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer ist seriöser: Der, welcher Unsinn schreibt und es ernst meint oder derjenige, der Unsinn schreibt und es nicht ernst meint?


Die rechten Medien schreiben Unsinn und sind sich dessen sehr bewusst, nehmen sich selber natürlich nicht ernst und lachen sich über die Dummheit der Leser fast tot. Der Postillion schreibt keinen Unsinn und meint, was er schreibt, bitter ernst.

Aber gut, vermutlich liest Du den Postillon zu selten. Nicht umsonst gab es für feine und subtile politische Kritik mehrere Preise, wie z.B. den Grimme Preis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

> Wer ist seriöser: Der, welcher Unsinn schreibt und es ernst meint oder derjenige, der Unsinn schreibt und es nicht ernst meint?


Keiner von beiden. Satire ist es auch nicht. Das ist Unterhaltung, mehr nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2020)

Natürlich sind Sachen wie Eulenspiegel, oder Postillion Satire. Genauso wie heute-show, extra3, Mann/Sieber oder Anstalt. 
Man braucht natürlich die genügende Intelligenz um das zu erkennen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die rechten Medien schreiben Unsinn und sind sich dessen sehr bewusst, nehmen sich selber natürlich nicht ernst und lachen sich über die Dummheit der Leser fast tot.



Sie machen es sogar absichtlich, um Angst und Klicks zu erzeugen. Gut finanziert aus illegalen Quellen. 
Undercover bei Klimawandel-Leugnern - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man braucht natürlich die genügende Intelligenz um das zu erkennen.


Wäre unsere Bevölkerung reicherlicher damit bedacht, hätten wir keine Probleme mit der AfD ....
Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Mahoy (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die rechten Medien schreiben Unsinn und sind sich dessen sehr bewusst, nehmen sich selber natürlich nicht ernst und lachen sich über die Dummheit der Leser fast tot. Der Postillion schreibt keinen Unsinn und meint, was er schreibt, bitter ernst.
> 
> Aber gut, vermutlich liest Du den Postillon zu selten. Nicht umsonst gab es für feine und subtile politische Kritik mehrere Preise, wie z.B. den Grimme Preis.



Ich lese den Postillon öfter als immer und schon länger als es ihn gibt!
Außerdem vermute ich, du hast den Doppelsinn von "Unsinn" überlesen.  

Und nein, die rechten Medien schreiben nicht bewusst Unsinn. Das Einzige, was dort bewusst gemacht wird, ist Fakten zu verdrehen, wenn sie nicht zur beabsichtigten Aussage passen. Aber diese Aussage, die ist in sofern absolut authentisch, wie die Autoren fest an das glauben, was sie verbreiten.
Sonst wär's ja Satire, und das können sie nicht und ihre Zielgruppe könnte es nicht einmal dann verstehen, wenn man's mit schmissiger Marschmusik vertonen würde.

Und das wiederum ist der wesentliche Unterschied zum Postillon: Dort wird anspruchsvolle Satire gemacht, rechte Magazine hingegen produzieren anspruchslose Realsatire. Die Gemeinsamkeit besteht darin, dass schlichte Gemüter weder die Satire noch die Realsatire als solche erfassen. Oder sie mit bloßer Unterhaltung verwechseln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nein, die rechten Medien schreiben nicht bewusst Unsinn. ....


Naja, wenn sie falsche Fakten nutzen oder manipulierte, nenne ich das Lügen.
Wenn man unsinnig interpretiert, nenne ich das Unsinn, weil es keinen Sein hat.
 Und diesen Unsinn lesen wie bei AfDlern und ihren Schergen zuhauf.

Typisches Beispiel
Richtiger Fakter: Ein Mann mit kleinem Schwanz hat ein Asylbewerberheim angezündet
AfD: Männer mit kleinen Schwätzen sind Terroristen


Das kannst Du jetzt auf jedes beliebige AfD Themas anwenden. Nichts andes machen sie,
ihre Steigbügelhalter und Hilfsgehilfen. Unsinniges Marktgeschrei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sie falsche Fakten nutzen oder manipulierte, nenne ich das Lügen.
> Wenn man unsinnig interpretiert, nenne ich das Unsinn, weil es keinen Sein hat.
> Und diesen Unsinn lesen wie bei AfDlern und ihren Schergen zuhauf.
> 
> ...


Lügen ist, wenn man bewusst falsche Dinge behauptet. Da muss ein gewisser Vorsatz dabei sein, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und dann Falsches behauptet, ist das noch nicht lügen.
Typisches Beispiel für dumme Rechtschreibfehler, so nebenbei, lese doch einfach nochmal, was du hier so tippst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt oft sogar Wohnungen. Einfach mal schauen, wie viel Häuser leerstehen. Diese müssen nur halt renoviert und vermietet werden.



Das "renoviert werden" kannst du in ettlichen Fällen auch streichen. Klar wäre das schöner, aber eine wichtige Komponente der Berliner Wohnungsnot sind ja die Luxussanierungen. Der andere, weitaus wichtigere, hat aber gar nichts mit den Wohnungen an sich zu tun: Spekulation. Da die EZB Geld praktisch wie Heu verschenkt (natürlich nur an Reiche), die Weltwirtschaft aber lahmt, suchen haufenweise Investoren nach potentiellen Objekten. Und Immobilien in einer Gegend mit steigenden Immobilienpreisen sind dabei 1A-Kandidaten. Auch wenn jeder weiß, dass es eigentlich nur der Anfang einer Blase ist - aber Blasen sind ja nur am Ende schädlich. (Und dann auch nur, wenn man nicht systemrelevant ist) Das heißt ein Grund für die absurden Immobilienpreisentwicklung ist die absurde Immobilienpreisentwicklung. Und das koppelt sich direkt auf die Vermietung wieder: Wer eine Wohnung kauft mit dem primären Ziel, sie 5 Jahre später wieder für 120000 € mehr zu verkaufen, dem es ist es relativ wurscht, ob er sie zwischenzeitlich für 700 € Miete abzüglich 600 € entstehende Unkosten* von jemandem bewohnen lässt, oder ob sie bei 0 Euro Miete und 100 € Unkosten* leersteht. Das macht nur 10% Einnahmenunterschied bei seiner Gewinnplanung und davon gehen noch die Kosten für den Makler, Verwaltung, ggf. Anwalt, etc. ab beziehungsweise man muss viel seiner eigenen, in diesem Vermögensklassen wertvollen, Zeit investieren. Und vor allem: Solange das Ding vermietet ist, bekommt man es viel schwieriger wieder verkauft. Man muss also in fünf Jahren auch noch pünktlich die Mieter rausekeln. Und damit muss man rechtzeitig beginnen und ggf. stellt sich dann blöderweise raus, dass man eigentlich noch 6 Monate halten sollte, etc.. Alles viel zu viel Aufwand für wenig Nutzen aus Sicht eines vermögenden Spekulanten. Also vermieten die entweder gar nicht oder zu sehr hohen Preisen. Für 1700 € im Monat bei 800 € Unkosten im Monat bringt die Bude schon 60000 € zusätzlich zum Spekulationsgewinn ein und als echte Luxuskaschemme bei 3000 € und 1100 € verdoppeln sich mal eben die Einnahmen. Und die Unkosten für die Sanierung kann man a) auf die Mieter umlegen und b) deren Ergebnis als Mehrwert beim Verkauf wieder einnehmen.
Kurzgesagt: Immobilienspekulation in der Form, wie sie derzeit in den Boomstädten zu beobachten ist, führt zu drastisch steigenden Mieten und insbesondere zu einem Mangel an günstigen Wohnraum. Sie basiert aber einzig und allein auf der Hoffnung, dass die Wohnungen in Zukunft mal viel mehr wert sein könnten. Und die Hoffnung gibt es nur bei Wohnungen, die teuer vermietet werden können. Sind die Mieten gedeckelt, erübrigen sich Spekulationen und die ganze Blase verschwindet. Dann sind noch Investoren am Markt tätig, die tatsächlich zu den herrschenden Bedingungen auch vermieten wollen - und das machen.
Problem solved. Zumindest das für den vorhandenen Bestand, was in Berlin nunmal die überwiegende Komponente ist. Und solange man Neubauten ausnimmt, hat die Regelung sogar positive Wirkung für zuziehende, denn nun konzentriert sich das Geld der Spekulanten auf Neubauten. Die werden dadurch zwar nicht billiger, aber eher mehr denn weniger.

*: Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen. Darüber, wieviel Wohnungsverschleiß, Risiko, Nachbarnbelästigung, etc. tatsächlich resultieren, lässt sich sicherlich vorzüglich streiten. Wann immer man hier anführt, dass Vermieter eigentlich nur Steine in der Landschaft stehen lassen und abkassieren, wird man aber aufs schärfste zurechtgewiesen, dass eine Wohnung zu vermieten ja beinahe mehr kostet, als es einbringt. Umgekehrt ist es definitiv sehr günstig, sie leerstehen zu lassen. Praktisch nur Frostsicherung, günstige Heizungswartung und Versicherung für eine Immobilie ohne interne Risikofaktoren.




Metaltyp schrieb:


> Waaas? Und angemessene Löhne auch noch oder wie? Hä Erbschaftssteuer? Reformierung der Parteienfinanzierung und des Wahlsystems? Finanztransaktionsteuer auch? Echt jetz? Wir ham doch (außerdie15Milliarden,aberdaswarungeplant) nix.
> 
> Dieser Beitrag könnte Übertreibungen und starke Vereinfachungen [HÄDSE!111] enthalten.



Jetzt sag bloß noch, dass der Pöbel auch noch volles Stimmrecht haben soll??




DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist gut: https://www.horizont.net/agenturen/kommentare/heimat-und-die-fdp-wie-ein-wahlplakat-nachtraeglich-zur-lachnummer-wird-180642
> Wurde gerade auch von Nuhr im Ersten auseinander genommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Die TAZ hat es gestern um den einzig wahren Hinweis ergänzt:
Höcke ist Geschichtslehrer





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich lese den Postillon öfter als immer und schon länger als es ihn gibt!
> Außerdem vermute ich, du hast den Doppelsinn von "Unsinn" überlesen.
> 
> Und nein, die rechten Medien schreiben nicht bewusst Unsinn. Das Einzige, was dort bewusst gemacht wird, ist Fakten zu verdrehen, wenn sie nicht zur beabsichtigten Aussage passen. Aber diese Aussage, die ist in sofern absolut authentisch, wie die Autoren fest an das glauben, was sie verbreiten.



Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Übergänge da fließend sind. Einige Realitätsverdrehungen sind einfach zu extrem, da würde ich den Autoren durchaus ein Fehlerbewusstsein unterstellen. Nicht im Sinne von Satire oder einigen Verschwörungstheoretikern, die ganz bewusst Märchen konstruieren um zu unterhalten oder um Idioten zu manipulieren, sondern im Sinne von "Rechts"beugung: Man will die Bewegung stärken und motivieren und man hat eine Geschichte, die alle richtigen Ausgangsvoraussetzungen, aber nicht ganz den erwarteten Ausgang hat (oder umgekehrt), also bessert man da nach. Oder man verschafft sich mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Beliebtheit bei den Lesern, in dem man ganz bewusst Elemente weglässt und Sugestivfragen oder gar Aussagen in Gegenrichtung schreibt. Da funktionieren rechte Medien letztlich nicht anders als Populismus und Boulevard andernorts: Auch die BILD weiß mit Sicherheit, dass sie ******* schreibt, wenn sie ******* schreibt. Aber sie macht es aus diversen Gründen trotzdem. Und das ausgerechnet Rechtsextreme zu 100% aus vollkommen (ihrer Version) der Wahrheit verpflichteten Idealisten besteht, darf wohl bezweifelt werden. Auch da gibt es reihenweise Vollprofis und gewinnorientiert arbeitenden Schreiberlinge, die genau die gleichen Methoden in Betracht ziehen und auch noch ein besonders unfähiges, leicht manipulierbares Publikum haben, aber viel weniger reale Stories, die wirklich gut in ihr Narrativ passen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die TAZ hat es gestern um den einzig wahren Hinweis ergänzt:
> Höcke ist Geschichtslehrer



Was das als Artikel, oder als Karikatur o.ä.?
Kannst du es mal verlinken?

Kemmerich und Hirte, der Ostbeauftage der Bundesregierung, sind gerade zurückgetreten. 
Regierungskrise in Thueringen: Kemmerich tritt als Ministerpraesident zurueck | tagesschau.de
Nach Kemmerich-Glueckwunsch: Ostbeauftragter Hirte gibt Amt auf | tagesschau.de

Mohring ist erst mal in den Ski-Urlaub gefahren. Das könnte ihm nicht nur politisch die Knochen brechen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Februar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die TAZ hat es gestern um den einzig wahren Hinweis ergänzt:
> Höcke ist Geschichtslehrer



Ganz klarer Fall, Herr Höcke ist tatsächlich ein Opfer. Ich meine, was muss dem Mann während seiner Ausbildung angetan worden sein, damit er so wurde, wie er jetzt ist?  

Spaß (fast) beiseite, dieser keineswegs neue Fakt rückt auch gleich die geschichtswissenschaftliche und pädagogische Ausbildung im Land der Dichter und Henker, äh, Denker ins rechte Licht. Geschichtliche Ereignisse und Abläufe zu kennen und vermitteln können ist eben nur die halbe Miete, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, die richtigen Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen.



> Und das ausgerechnet Rechtsextreme zu 100% aus vollkommen (ihrer Version) der Wahrheit verpflichteten Idealisten besteht, darf wohl bezweifelt werden. Auch da gibt es reihenweise Vollprofis und gewinnorientiert arbeitenden Schreiberlinge, die genau die gleichen Methoden in Betracht ziehen und auch noch ein besonders unfähiges, leicht manipulierbares Publikum haben, aber viel weniger reale Stories, die wirklich gut in ihr Narrativ passen.



Ich muss gestehen, du und Rotkaeppchen haben mich in diesem Punkt überzeugt. Ich nehme daher alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2020)

Das Gegenteil wäre genauso falsch . Es gibt sicherlich auch eine handvoll idealistisch-blinde Kader, die einem Fake-Artikel voller Inbrunst und in bestem/braunstem Gewissen schreiben. Die nimmt natürlich jeder rechte Verlag gerne, weil sie für fast umsonst arbeiten 
Aber wenn es professioneller zugehen soll, wird es eben zusätzlich die gleichen professionellen Lügner geben, wie in vielen anderen bereich auch. Nur da in braun.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was das als Artikel, oder als Karikatur o.ä.?
> Kannst du es mal verlinken?



Das war die Titelseiten-Kolumne ("Verboten"). Dürfte es nicht online geben und ist auch sonst nicht weiter linkwürdig. Man hat einfach nur zwei Fakten (Kemmerichs Wahlkampfspruch, Höckes Ausbildung) zusammengebracht, die zusammen betrachtet gehören.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2020)

Wobei Neuwahlen das Problem lösen würden. 

In der aktuellen Forsa-Umfrage stürzt die CDU extrem ab und die FDP ist wieder unter 5%. 
Ramelow bekommt gleich mal 6% mehr und ist damit deutlicher Wahlsieger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Landtagswahl Thueringen: Wahlumfrage vom 07.02.2020 von Forsa | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Die FDP verliert aber sehr wenig, mMn. nichtmal ein Absturz sondern ein normaler Abschwung.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2020)

Wobei du das halt in Relation beachten musst. Von 5 auf 4 sind schon 20% weniger Stimmen.

Wobei die CDU halt gleich 45% der Stimmen verliert.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Ja trotzdem, 1 Prozent das ist mMn. etwas womit die FDP auch bei einer ausgeglichenen Arbeit rechnen kann.
10 Prozent für die CDU sind allerdings heftig und absolut gerechtfertigt, jedenfalls auf Landesebene. Hätte die AfD auch noch verloren wäre es perfekt gewesen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2020)

Wobei die AfD mit ihreren schmutzigen Tricks erfolgreich war. Also für die Nazis kein Grund, die nicht nochmal zu wählen. Aber zum Glück ist halt auch in Thüringen die Zahl der Nazis endlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Neuwahlen das Problem lösen würden.


Das stimmt mich versöhnlich. Danke Thüringen, für dieses eindeutige Zeichen!

Keinen Millimeter den Faschisten!


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Forsa-Umfrage stürzt die CDU extrem ab und die FDP ist wieder unter 5%.
> Ramelow bekommt gleich mal 6% mehr und ist damit deutlicher Wahlsieger.



Tja, aber Neuwahlen sind eben nicht nächste Woche.
Das dauert und bis dahin haben die Leute schon wieder alles vergessen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das stimmt mich versöhnlich. Danke Thüringen, für dieses eindeutige Zeichen!
> 
> Keinen Millimeter den Faschisten!



Ja, eindeutig besteht Thüringen hauptsächlich aus Rechten und Linken.
Die Mitte bilden mittlerweile die SPD und CDU, die "alten" Linken und Rechten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Man kann ja sehen, wie "mittig" die CDU ist, wenn sie genau weiß, dass die Afd an ihrer Seite wählt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann ja sehen, wie "mittig" die CDU ist, wenn sie genau weiß, dass die Afd an ihrer Seite wählt.



Nach der Aussage der AfD, jetzt Ramelow zu wählen könnte man das Gleiche auch über ihn sagen.
Die Mehrheit der CDU ist eher gegen eine Zusammenarbeit mit der AfD.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Es gibt einen Bundesbeschluss der CDU, in dem es heißt, dass jede Form der Zusammenarbeit mit der Afd abgelehnt wird.
Das beinhaltet auch das gemeinsame Wählen.
Ergo hätte sich die CDU komplett enthalten sollen beim dritten Durchgang.
Haben sie aber nicht. Ergo interessieren Beschlüssen einen Dreck. CDU eben.
Und was die Afd macht, ist irrelevant. Wie schon mal gesagt -- die wollen nicht gestalten, die wollen nur stören.
Lustig ist immer wieder, dass es einige User gibt, die behaupten, dass jeder Abgeordnete nach seinem freien Willen entscheidet.
Dabei ist offensichtlich, dass hier Fraktionszwang herrscht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

> Es gibt einen Bundesbeschluss der CDU, in dem es heißt, dass jede Form der Zusammenarbeit mit der Afd abgelehnt wird.
> Das beinhaltet auch das gemeinsame Wählen.


Das bedeutet auch Sachpolitik wird verboten?
So kann die AfD ja alles blockieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das bedeutet auch Sachpolitik wird verboten?
> So kann die AfD ja alles blockieren.



Was für Sachpolitik?
Die Bundes CDU hat der Thüringer CDU ja auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Linke verboten.
Das ist ja das Problem.
Rot Rot Grün hat keine Mehrheit.
Schwarz Rot Grün Gelb hat auch keine Mehrheit.
Ergo muss die CDU mit den Linken zusammenarbeiten oder umgekehrt, ansonsten wird da nichts passieren.
Und natürlich lehnt die CDU Neuwahlen ab.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

Komisch das Bodo Ramelow in Umfragen parteiübergreifend überall Zustimmung bzw Schätzung für seine Arbeit bekommen hat.
Aber eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Linken wird kategorisch abgelehnt.
Und solange das so bleibt, auch bundesweit, habe die großen Parteien Mitschuld an der Entwicklung.
Die SPD hätte schon viel eher auf Bundesebene rot-rot-grün eingehen können. Und die Fehler von Hartz IV usw korrigieren können.
Dann wäre sie auch noch Volkspartei geblieben. Aber bei der nächsten Bundestagwahl wird sie wohl auf 10% fallen.
Das kommt davon wenn man so arrogant ist. Und der Linken bis heute noch SED Vergangenheit vorwirft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

> Die SPD hätte schon viel eher auf Bundesebene rot-rot-grün eingehen können. Und die Fehler von Hartz IV usw korrigieren können.
> Dann wäre sie auch noch Volkspartei geblieben. Aber bei der nächsten Bundestagwahl wird sie wohl auf 10% fallen.
> Das kommt davon wenn man so arrogant ist. Und der Linken bis heute noch SED Vergangenheit vorwirft.


Wo wirft denn die SPD der Linken vor, dass sie von der SED abstammt?
Das ist ein Fakt, da gibt es keine Unklarheiten.
Und die SPD mit Esken faselt mittlerweile auch vom Sozialismus.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

Einige Linkenpolitiker mögen früher in der SED gewesen sein. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil.
Die Linke ist keine SED-Ersatzpartei!


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

Jetzt wird es interessant.
AKK verzichtet auf Kanzlerkandidatur und CDU-Vorsitz


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant.
> AKK verzichtet auf Kanzlerkandidatur und CDU-Vorsitz



Freut mich, dann kommt vielleicht Friedrich Merz.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freut mich, dann kommt vielleicht Friedrich Merz.


Was noch deutlich schlimmer wäre.
Der würde bestimmt den Mindestlohn gleich wieder abschaffen wollen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was noch deutlich schlimmer wäre.



Wieso?
Dann ist endlich AKK zumindest vom Kanzleramt weg. Fehlt noch das Verteidigungsministerium.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Fehlt noch das Verteidigungsministerium.



Das ist 2021 eh Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil der nicht für die kleinen Leute ist. Und den Sozialstaat zu aufgebläht findet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil der nicht für die kleinen Leute ist. Und den Sozialstaat zu aufgebläht findet.


Letzteres ist auch so.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2020)

Im Gegenteil. Es müßte noch viel mehr gegen z.B. Altersarmut getan werden.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freut mich, dann kommt vielleicht Friedrich Merz.



Merz steht für das Alte.
Sozialleistungen abbauen oder abschaffen.
Steuern für die Unternehmen senken.
Überhastete Energiewende.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Freut mich, dann kommt vielleicht Friedrich Merz.



Freut sich dann die Finanzwelt und die Lobbyisten und für die Leute die  wollen das Leute die weniger haben noch mit weniger stehen. Sind hier  auch einige davon, solche Sprüche: der kleine Mann soll nicht mehr verdienen, kein Wunder das er dann Friedrich mehr bejubelt


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2020)

Merz ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Kanzler, aber er könnte der richtige sein der die CDU wieder ins Lot bringt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2020)

Wobei da jemand gemäßigtes, der nicht durch großen Populismus auffällt, besser wäre. 
Z.B. Armin Laschet oder Michael Kretschmer.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und der Linken bis heute noch SED Vergangenheit vorwirft.



Was halt absoluter Unsinn ist, da die Linke erst 2007 gegründet wurde.

Vor allem, das bei der Linken immer vom linken Rand geredet wird. Der linke Rand sind Parteien, wie die MLPD, die aber deutlich unter 1% liegen.

Das Problem ist der rechte Rand mit AfD und NPD.


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2020)

Oder Daniel Günther, der die Partei entideologisieren könnte. Egal wer´s wird, es wird entweder den liberalen oder den rechtskonservativen im Verein nicht passen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was halt absoluter Unsinn ist, da die Linke erst 2007 gegründet wurde.


Ja, war denn Lafontaine nicht in der SED? Verwirr mich jetzt nicht...
Und Kipping hatte doch sicher ein hohes Amt in der DDR, immerhin
war sie 1989 schon 11 Jahre alt!

So sind sie, unsere Populisten, so sind sie ....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

Die SED wurde zur SED-PDS, dann nur noch PDS, dann Linkspartei.PDS, dann kam ne Fusion mit der WASG und die wurden zur Partei DIE LINKE.


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2020)

... und die SED-Blockpartei LDPD ging 1990 in der FDP auf. Lindner - ein Kommunist? Puh. Da sind die Thueringer ja nochmal mit einem blau-braunen Auge davon gekommen.

Du bist schon ein Genie ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Und nicht vergessen, die CDU und auch andere Parteien nahmen gaaaanz viele NSDAP Mitglieder auf. Alles  .... _(beliebiges Schimpfwort einsetzen)_
Liste ehemaliger NSDAP-Mitglieder, die nach Mai 1945 politisch taetig waren – Wikipedia

Und die AfD ist aus der NPD hervorgegangen, natürlich nur, wenn man der verpissten Logik glauben schenkt:
Rechte UEberlaeufer - von der NPD zur AfD - Politik - SZ.de
AfD in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Dennis Augustin hat NPD-Vergangenheit - WELT

Zwei Parteien stechen aber heraus und sind unverdächtig:
- Die Partei
- Die Grünen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2020)

> - Die Grünen


Die haben zwar keine NSDAP-Mitglieder, sind auch nicht so alt, um NSDAP-Mitglieder gehabt zu haben, dafür aber Leute, die mal im Kommunistischen Bund waren (Kretschmann).
DIE PARTEI ist auch nicht nicht alt genug um überhaupt die Möglichkeit gehabt zu haben, NSDAP-Mitglieder aufzunehmen.
PS: Die AfD hat auch nie NSDAP-Mitglieder aufnehmen können und hat auch rechtsextreme Mitglieder und Spitzenkandidaten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Februar 2020)

Ich zitiere:

"Du bist schon ein Genie"


----------



## IguanaGaming (10. Februar 2020)

Euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen oder ? das ihr hier den ganzen bullshit der bei uns abläuft, überhaupt noch für voll nehmt. Obwohl ihr es eigentlich besser wissen müsstet ... bei dem was kommt wird dir dein Aluhut Avatar auch nicht mehr helfen, liebes Rotkaeppchen. Ist im Grunde auch nur die eigene Unsicherheit, sich den ganzen Mist hier irgendwie noch rational schön zureden. 

Legen wir doch einfach mal die Fakten auf den Tisch. Nachdem man die Opposition gegen Assad und Gaddafi hochgerüstet und im Falle Libyens sogar bei Luftschlägen mitgemacht hat. Zumindest die Briten und Franzosen. So, nun wurde Libyen zu einem Failstate und die Flüchtlingswellen aus dem nahen Osten und Nordafrika bahnten sich ihren Weg zu uns, nachdem wie gesagt, wir geholfen haben, diese Regionen militärisch zu destabilisieren. Von gesamt Afrika woher wir unsere Rohstoffe im allgemeinen für unseren Wohlstand im Überfluss her beziehen, einmal abgesehen. Als auch dessen Märkte wir mit unseren subventionierten EU Lebensmittel überschwemmen und diese im Grunde kaputt machen. Den Menschen dort unten nicht einmal ansatzweise die Chance geben sich zu entwickeln und wir uns dann wundern wieso sie zu hunderttausenden zu uns flüchten. Weil sie selbst im tiefsten Busch mittlerweile, Satelliten Fernseh haben und sehen wie bei uns jeden Tag Milch und Honig, auf ihre Kosten, fließt.

So nun geht eine Frau Merkel im Sep. 2015 hin und meint in die Kameras zu sagen, das alle Flüchtlinge der Welt, die wir übrigens erst zu dem gemacht haben, ruhig alle zu uns kommen können, während die AFD bei irgendwo 4% rum dümpelt und man zum Beispiel vor der Brexit Abstimmung, wochenlang Bilder aus dem "Dschungel" von Calais gezeigt hat, der übrigens schon seit den '90er existierte und den es niemand gejuckt hat, was dort seit fast zwei Jahrzehnten abging. Genauso wie, das seit ebenso langer Zeit, Menschen im Mittelmeer ersoffen sind. 

Ihr seid alle sowas von grenzdebil das es schon weh tut und man dafür im Grunde keine Worte mehr findet. Hier noch ein paar Denkanstösse für euch im Bezug auf unsere tolle "Scheindemokratie". Aber kann und darf ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Damit eure kleine heile scheiß Welt, so wie sie euch verkauft wird, nicht in sich zusammenfällt. Kann euch versichern, das wird sie bald ... und der einzige Grund dafür seid ihr und sonst niemand. Weil ihr jeden Tag bei dem bullshit hier mitmacht, anstatt für eure kack ignorante Lebensweise Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Solltet vielleicht auch mal den Kram anschauen den ich euch hier poste, dann würdet ihr vielleicht auch ansatzweise verstehen von was ich hier eigentlich schreibe. Ansonsten dürft ihr halt wieder einmal dumm und ignorant untergehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhAQB9pAsx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adeFh5yPM0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svJY8U4xvcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWp9PM6yzZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syBUqKSlH3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vergiftete Geschenke: Wie die EU Afrika in die Armut treibt - video dailymotion


----------



## Don-71 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum du noch nicht über alle Berge bist, denn niemand hält dich hier fest?!
Irgendein Fleckchen auf dieser Erde wird es doch geben, wo du dich wohler fühlen kannst als unter "uns" ganzen grenzdebilen Ignoranten?!

Oder bist du zu feige nach A auch B zu sagen?
Wenn das so ist must du leider damit leben, und dich weiter sehr quälen, weil wir grenzdebilen Ignoranten haben hier immer noch die Mehrheit im Lande mit 80% (AfD und Linke ausgenommen).


----------



## IguanaGaming (10. Februar 2020)

Wieso sollte ich gehen, denkst du ich lasse mich von euch in irgendeiner Weise unterkriegen. Ich bin hier geboren und aufgewachsen und hier werde ich auch sterben. Davon mal ab, bei dem was kommt wird in unserer ach so tollen globalisierten Welt, kein Fleck der Erde nicht betroffen sein. Wenn selbst im tiefsten Amazonas Dschungel die indigenen Ureinwohner auf Grund unseres hemmungslosen Ressourcenhungers vertrieben werden und man Lebensmittelbuden mit nem CocaCola Schild dran vorfindet. Ne ne, hier bin ich genau richtig. Um euch bis zum nächsten großen Knall noch schön auf den Sack zugehen und das ihr vielleicht ja dieses mal aus euren Fehlern lernt. Was ich aber bezweifle, wenn man sich die letzten mehr als 2000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte anschaut.

edit
übrigens schade das du nicht auf den Rest meines Postes eingehst und dich nur daran aufziehst wie kacke ich euch doch finde. Zeigt aber wieder nur einmal recht deutlich wie kack ignorant du und deines gleichen bist. Solltet euch weniger um mich, als um euch und eure Lebensweise im Kontext unserer Probleme befassen. Ich poste hier den Mist nicht für euch weil mir einer drauf abgeht. Frage mich wieso ich mir überhaupt den Kopffick noch mit euch gebe, vielleicht weil ich auch nur ein Mensch bin und sehenden Auges erlebe wie uns bald die *******, wie im Rest der Welt, uns ebenso bis zum Hals steht. Weil ihr euren Ego gefickten Kopf nicht aus dem Allerwertesten ziehen könnt.

Aber vielleicht nehme ich mir auch nur das Recht heraus, zu sagen was ich denke. Solang dies noch möglich ist. Was ihr aus alldem macht, ist euer Ding. Denkt ihr das ist alles nur ein scheiß Spiel was da draußen in der Welt vorsich geht. Anscheinend, sonst würde hier nicht jeder jeden Tag business as usual machen und die Geschehnisse im Kontext unserer ignoranten Lebensweise sehen und dementsprechende Verantwortung übernehmen. Aber solang wie eh und je, die "da oben" an allem Schuld sind, wird sich dahingehend auch nichts zum besseren ändern. Solang ein jeder hier jeden Tag das Spiel mitspielt und sich ebenso an der Ausbeutung von Mensch und Natur im Rest der Welt bereichert. 

Der Punkt ist nur, wenn eine russische oder chinesische Aerosolbombe in eurem Stadtviertel runter geht. Wird euch der Spruch "die da oben sind an allem Schuld", auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Wenn es wie 1815, 1914 und 1939 wieder einmal darum geht, wer das größere Stück vom weltweit ausgebeuteten Rohstoffkuchen, für unsere hemmungslose Lebensweise, abbekommt und wer diesen kontrolliert. Denn um was anderes geht es seit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen nicht, die totale Kontrolle über die weltweiten Ressourcen. Wo wir dann auch wieder bei den Geschehnissen in Syrien, dem Irak, Iran, Libyen, Venezuela, der Ukraine, Afghanistan und aufgrund der Konsequenzen mit den Flüchtlingsströmen, wieder bei der AFD oder dem generellen Rechtsruck in Europa wären.

Daher alles nur Kausalität was hier abläuft. Solang bei uns jeden Tag Milch und Honig fließt und alle hier bei der ******* mitmachen. Im Grunde hätten unsere Ur- und Großeltern in ganz Europa nach 1945 schon entsprechende Verantwortung übernehmen müssen, im Kontext der nicht vorhandenen Rohstoffe bei uns und erkennen müssen, weshalb die letzten beiden Weltkriege geführt wurden. Aber nein, man hat sich wieder mit einem Marschallplan, einem Wirtschaftswunder und einer vermeintlichen Scheindemokratie zu lallen lassen. Dementsprechend begann das Elend von vorne, ohne das man aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit zuvor, wieder einmal etwas gelernt hätte und genau an dem Punkt stehen wir mit den Schwellenländern nun wieder.

edit2

Würdet ihr aber auch alles wissen wovon ich hier fasel. Wenn ihr euch anstatt mit dem teile und herrsche bullshit den man euch jeden Tag vorsetzt, entsprechend mit den ökonomischen, ökologischen, den innen- sowie geopolitischen Konsequenzen unserer Lebensweise befassen würdet. Geschichte generell wäre da auch sehr von Vorteil und nicht nur die, des letzten Jahrhunderts. Denn im Grunde lernen wir schon alles in der Grund- sowie weiterführenden Schule um zwischen Krieg und Frieden entscheiden und für unsere Lebensweise Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Denn woran das antike Rom schon scheiterte, nämlich auf Kosten ganzer Völker und wir heute auf Kosten ganzer Kontinente zu leben. Werden wir auf Grundlage selbiger Fehler, wieder einmal ebenso scheitern. Von den Ressourcen die wir regional in Deutschland sowie Rest Europas haben und die wir schon in Erdkunde beigebracht bekommen, einmal ganz von abgesehen.

Daher konnten sich die Menschen schon im Grunde vor und nachdem ersten Weltkrieg nicht rausreden, denn man hatte schon damals dies alles beigebracht bekommen. Das einzige was halt fehlte waren die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und sich zu fragen, wie kommt unser Leben seit fast mehr als 50 Jahren hier überhaupt zustande, seit Beginn der Industrialisierung bzw. im Grunde schon seit der Entdeckung Amerikas und den Wegen nach Indien sowie Südostasien. Denn was war denn davor ? richtig, das böse dunkle Mittelalter und das war nur deshalb dunkel und böse, weil wir keine Ressourcen hatten um auf dicke Hose und dies bis dato, zu machen. Genau an diesem Status Quo hat sich bis Heute rein gar nichts geändert. 

Tja und was hat ein jeder von uns jetzt damit zu tun oder unser NATO Rüstungsetat von über 1er Billionen Dollar im Jahr ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq-fmTdPdeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5S3uep2UpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier hat der gute Mann übrigens noch unter Obama von sich gegeben. Nicht das einer hier noch meint das es sowas wie Demokratie auch da drüben und nicht nur bei uns geben würde. Im Bezug auf Wahlkampfspenden und dem tollen Kabinett von Lobbyisten unter und in jeder Regierung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TK1NIKTet30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiterführende Links siehe auch in den Kommentaren im jeweiligen Beitrag zum Thema !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKhGdJRh9-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvQojv9zJog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ihr das schon nicht auf die Kette bekommt und versteht, wer bitte dann ?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (11. Februar 2020)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen oder ? das ihr hier den ganzen bullshit der bei uns abläuft, überhaupt noch für voll nehmt. Obwohl ihr es eigentlich besser wissen müsstet ... bei dem was kommt wird dir dein Aluhut Avatar auch nicht mehr helfen, liebes Rotkaeppchen.



Natürlich ist es so, dass deutlich mehr abseits von unserem Wissen geschieht und deine Videos decken das auch gut auf, ich kenne jedes - außer eines.
Hinsichtlich dessen hast du schon recht. Als damals die USA mit Operation Timber Sycamore zusammen mit anderen Verbündeten Assad stürzen wollte, hat darüber auch kein Medium in Deutschland berichtet, auch die Berichte, dass Deutschland den Umsturz im Hintergrund mit Geldern und Ogranisation über Stiftungen, welche wiederum von der Regierung bezahlt wurden, vorangetrieben hat, waren sehr rar.
Selbtsverständlich sind wir an den Flüchtlingsströmen und deren Ausbreitung direkt beteiligt, Verschwörung schön und gut  - alles soweit korrekt. Sicherlich betreibt die Kriegsverbrecher- Bundesregierung da ein perfides Doppelspiel - nur weiß es halt kaum einer, vor allem die Flüchtlinge nicht.

Ich sehe hier jetzt aber den Zusammenhang zur AfD nicht. Meines Erachtens steckt dahinter keine Verschwörung oder sonstiges, sondern die AfD ist einfach nur das Symptom einer falschen und verlogenen Politik - eine Art Korrektiv, welches sich aber auch Richtung NSAfD entwickeln kann.
Der Linke Rand oder Links, bekommt durch die Wahlergebnissen der Grünen auch deutlich mehr Zulauf und die Volksparteien der Mitte werden zerrieben und das haben sie sich selbst zuzuschreiben.

Einerseits weil sie absolut nichts gegen den Klimawandel voranbringen und andererseits weil Sie mit für die Flüchtlingskrise verantwortlich sind, in hohem Maße.
Irgendwann fliegt denen der Laden eben um die Ohren, das bedeutet aber dennoch nicht, dass es viel bringt jetzt weit links oder weit rechts zu wählen, weil die Leute das ja schon getan haben und sie immer noch so weitermachen wie bisher.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Ist im Grunde auch nur die eigene Unsicherheit, sich den ganzen Mist hier irgendwie noch rational schön zureden.



Was meinst du jetzt konkret? Du hast nichts zitiert, insofern weiß ich nicht worauf du dich beziehst.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> So, nun wurde Libyen zu einem Failstate und die Flüchtlingswellen aus dem nahen Osten und Nordafrika bahnten sich ihren Weg zu uns, nachdem wie gesagt, wir geholfen haben, diese Regionen militärisch zu destabilisieren. Von gesamt Afrika woher wir unsere Rohstoffe im allgemeinen für unseren Wohlstand im Überfluss her beziehen, einmal abgesehen. Als auch dessen Märkte wir mit unseren subventionierten EU Lebensmittel überschwemmen und diese im Grunde kaputt machen. Den Menschen dort unten nicht einmal ansatzweise die Chance geben sich zu entwickeln und wir uns dann wundern wieso sie zu hunderttausenden zu uns flüchten. Weil sie selbst im tiefsten Busch mittlerweile, Satelliten Fernseh haben und sehen wie bei uns jeden Tag Milch und Honig, auf ihre Kosten, fließt.



Kleinhalten, Teile und Herrsche, sicherlich. Es ist sicherlich nicht vorrangig das Ziel Afrika auf eigenen Füßen stehen zu lassen.
Da gibt es viel Politik die dem zuwiderläuft, allerdings auch nicht alles.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> So nun geht eine Frau Merkel im Sep. 2015 hin und meint in die Kameras zu sagen, das alle Flüchtlinge der Welt, die wir übrigens erst zu dem gemacht haben, ruhig alle zu uns kommen können...



Das ist doch Käse. Sicherlich kann man mit einer Sogwirkung argumentieren, allerdings war der Einfluss dieser Bilder nie abzuschätzen.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Genauso wie, das seit ebenso langer Zeit, Menschen im Mittelmeer ersoffen sind.



Weil es früher eben auch viel weniger waren.


IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Denkanstösse für euch im Bezug auf unsere tolle "Scheindemokratie". Aber kann und darf ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.



Die Videos sind sicherlich gut, aber Scheindemokratie ist eben eine völlige Zuspitzung und Übertreibung.
Das Problem sind die Medien, welche wiederum von Politikern kontrolliert werden, welche unter anderem auch in Aufsitzräten dort sitzen.
Solche Zustände müssen dringend abgeschafft werden.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Kann euch versichern, das wird sie bald ... und der einzige Grund dafür seid ihr und sonst niemand.



Wenn man weiterhin die AfD wählt - wird sie noch viel eher untergehen - sofern die Leute an die Macht kommen.
Denn diese sind noch deutlich rücksichtsloser als die Verantwortlichen die momentan das Zepter in der Hand haben, das kann man dir versichern.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Weil ihr jeden Tag bei dem bullshit hier mitmacht, anstatt für eure kack ignorante Lebensweise Verantwortung zu übernehmen.



Hinsichtlich dem Klimawandel mag das stimmen, aber politisch gesehen bleibt dir ja nichts anderes übrig außer die bisherigen Parteien zu wählen, denn die AfD ist eine braune, gährige Soße.
Deswegen wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich wieder Die Partei werden, welche alle anderen Parteien veräppelt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum du noch nicht über alle Berge bist, denn niemand hält dich hier fest?!



Er hat halt eine dediziert andere Meinung als du. Auch wenn er völlig übertreibt ist da einiges dran.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Irgendein Fleckchen auf dieser Erde wird es doch geben, wo du dich wohler fühlen kannst als unter "uns" ganzen grenzdebilen Ignoranten?!



Du ignorierst aber schon generell Dinge die dir gerade nicht in den Kram passen, so ists nun auch wieder nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist must du leider damit leben, und dich weiter sehr quälen, weil wir grenzdebilen Ignoranten haben hier immer noch die Mehrheit im Lande mit 80% (AfD und Linke ausgenommen).



Leider bist du null darauf eingegangen was er hier gesagt oder verlinkt hat - ergo ist das Niveau auch nicht ganz so hoch.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Februar 2020)

*@ IguanaGaming*

Ich möchte weder deine Einstellung angreifen noch deinen Elan bremsen, aber eventuell wäre es der allgemeinen Stimmungslage dir gegenüber - und damit auch deiner Absicht - dienlich, wenn du deine Mit-Foristen nicht notorisch mit Bombenteppichen aus Text und Videos belegen würdest, die oftmals eher am Rande mit dem Thema zu tun haben.

Versuche doch bitte einmal, dein Ansichten in komprimierter Form zu präsentieren, diese mit _Verweisen_ auf externe Quellen zu versehen und, was mir persönlich am Wichtigsten wäre, diese als konkrete Antwort auf andere Beiträge zu formulieren und dediziert auf selbige einzugehen, statt auf vage Stichwörter hin einen WOT hochzuziehen.

Das würde zumindest meine Motivation, mich inhaltlich mit *deinen* Beiträgen auseinanderzusetzen, schlagartig erhöhen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2020)

Chef der Werteunion: Mitsch spendete an die AfD | tagesschau.de


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2020)

Moin, 
niemand hat hier im Forum was gegen Diskussionen die gerne auch mal einen WOT enthalten. Aber das was hier abläuft, ist unter aller Sau. 
Beleidigungen, Provokationen etc. nur weil einem die Meinung des anderen nicht passt, haben hier absolut nichts zu suchen und werden auch nicht geduldet. Ganz egal in welcher Form. Ich stimme Mahoy hier deffintiv zu, denn so macht das ganze keinen Sinn mehr. Die Konsequenzen sollten ja wohl klar sein... 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn gemeint?


Diese Einschüchterungswellen der Rechtsextremen treffen alle engagierten Deutschen Politiker. 
Darum muss der Kampf gegen Rechtsextreme auch endlich ernst genommen werden. Aber bis
die Durchseuchung der Polizei mit Rechtsradikalen angegangen wird, ist vermutlich BER schneller
eröffnet.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mir den Thread lange genug angeschaut. Die Eskalation zum Ende ist nicht mehr hinnehmbar. Drohungen, aus welcher Richtung auch immer, schon gar nicht.

Der Thread ist jetzt zu. Ich rate davon ab einen neuen mit gleichem Inhalt zu eröffnen, um die Schließung zu umgehen - der hat dann keinerlei Existenzberechtigung - ebenso wenig der zugehörige Account.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------

